# ...



## jmr-biking (7. März 2012)

...


----------



## Eifelbike (8. März 2012)

Hallo Jürgen, 

da war ich wohl etwas spät dran. Den Thread hatte ich auch gerade vor
Egal, dann machen wir etwas anderes mit www.eifelbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2012)

Hey Jürgen,
Do mähs et äver och all ! 
Netter Thread, werd ich mal abbonieren. WÜnsche dir viel Erfolg damit und baldige Genesung des Knies. Vielleicht tauche ich ja auch irgendwann mal hier mit meinem Kastenkopf auf nem Bildchen auf.
Cya inne Eifel
Hubi


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2012)

...


----------



## Warpspinne (10. März 2012)

Macht Lust auf mehr! MTB Technisch hab ich die Eifel noch nie als Ausgangspunkt für Trails etc. gesehen. Vll. ändert sich das ja bald  Super thread !


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Hubert: Eich mach et awer wei nummen noch hei. Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Tag, an dem wir uns mal im Wald treffen. ;-)



er wird kommen !


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Hubert: Eich mach et awer wei nummen noch hei. Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Tag, an dem wir uns mal im Wald treffen. ;-)



... siehst du wir kommen uns langsam näher


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2012)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (20. März 2012)

Hallo,
solltest Reiseführer werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mach weiter so, echt nett gestaltet, man wartet auf mehr Berichte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2012)

Manchmal ist einem gar nich so richtig bewusst wie schön es da ist wo man wohnt oder ? 
Ich mein wie fett is das sich einfach abends aufs Bike setzen zu können und durch sone herrliche Landschaft zu beikn haben wir alles richtig gemacht würd ich sagen 

@Lupo: tu ma Bildchen ausm Zitat, einmal reicht doch oder ?


----------



## Der_Graue (20. März 2012)

Hallo Hubert,

hast ja so recht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











@Lupo: tu ma Bildchen ausm Zitat, einmal reicht doch oder ? [/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2012)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (21. März 2012)

Recht hast du, man kann nicht nur Fotos machen,
denn darunter leidet deine Fitness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei zu vielen Fotos von dir, sind dann auch unsere Erwartungen zu groß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## jmr-biking (27. März 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. März 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. April 2012)

...


----------



## Nafets190 (5. April 2012)

Schöne Touren Jürgen.
Ich sehe dein Hardtail wird endlich auch im Gelände bewegt und nicht nur auf der Straße um Rennradler zu ärgern 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2012)

...


----------



## at021971 (6. April 2012)

Hi Jürgen,

schöne Tourn, Berichte und Bilder. Weiter so! Und als in der Gegend Deines Erfrischungsgetränks ansässiger, würde ich Dir empfehlen, es mal mit Augustiner oder Franziskaner Weißbier zu versuchen. Erdinger ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber meines Erachtens gibt es hier einige andere Sorten, die auch nicht zu verachten sind. Bei Euch aber Augustiner zu bekommen, könnte jedoch schwieriger werden. Erdinger gibt es halt auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2012)

Hey das Buch hab ich mir auch damals gekauft. Erst dacht ich mir ja "naja son paar Junge schnösel erfinden jetzt das MTB fahren in der Nordeifel oder wie ?" dann hab ich mir selbst ein Urteil gebildet und fand das dann doch schon recht gut was die zwei gemacht haben. War auch sogar der ein oder andere Trail dabei den ich noch nicht kannte.

Tour 1 und 2 in Kombination sind auch sehr schöööhn 

Liebe Grüße aus Kummere


----------



## jmr-biking (9. April 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2012)

...


----------



## aceofspades (16. April 2012)

toller Thread - super Idee - ich werde bestimmt mal die Eine oder Andere Tour nachfahren


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *....um sie dann unsinnigerweise auf einer Kreisstrasse wieder zu vernichten. *


*

Da gings ja rund.  Schöner Thread.*


----------



## jmr-biking (17. April 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2012)

deine Berichte machen Lust auf Vulkaneifel


----------



## deevino (23. April 2012)

Abo! 
Top Idee & super Sache mit dem Tagebuch, da kann man selbst als Einheimischer noch ein paar Tour-Anregungen aufschnappen!

Weiter so!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jürgen, dann wünsche ich Deinem Knie eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Mai 2012)

Mach kein Dinger, denke bitte daran:
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wünsche dir baldige Genesung!

Gruß,
F-J


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Mai 2012)

Schöne Tour Jürgen,

die Erfahrung das der Kylltalradweg mit dem Crosser eher geeignet ist als mit dem Renner habe ich auch schon machen dürfen 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (31. Mai 2012)

He, du wilderst in meinem Revier...


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2012)

... und das nicht zum ersten, auch nicht zum letzten Mal.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juni 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich erfreue mich lieber auf dem darauf folgenden Trailstück. Leider ist die Freude nur kurz, denn der Trail endet abrupt im Feriendorf.



Hi,

nee endet er nicht  Er endet mit einem steilen technischen Schmankerl an der Landstrasse am Kronenburger-See. Allerdings muß man dann durch den Wald wieder hoch zum Ohr.
Übrigens schön Touren und tolle Berichte. Ich fahre vom K-See oft in "Dein" Gebiet   Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.


VG


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2012)

Huhu,
danke nochmal für die freundliche Begleitung am Montag 
Hoffe bist nich allzu durchgeweicht zu Hause angekommen.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja demnächst nochmal bei ner Tour in den Gerolsteiner Dolo's
Der Trail am Nerother Kopf zur Ruine ist übrigends ziemlich zugewuchert, das tut ganz schön Aua Brennessel und so 
Grüße 
Hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## B_u_b_bi (13. Juni 2012)

Für alle die lieber Filmchen schauen 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/so-backen-sie-ihre-muesliriegel-selber.632199.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (1. Juli 2012)

Allgemein zum Mtblern in der Nordeifel!

Is jemand schon überlebend den Holzstufen DH von Vogelsang aus, eifelsteig folgend Richtung Morsbach gefahren?? Also das Tal zwischen Schifferberg und Modenhübel ! Das ist ja ein Brecher!!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2012)

Früher war das auch interessant, als da noch keine Holzverbauten waren.
Steil, immer nass und richtig gut rutschig. Wahrscheinlich haben sich da die Silberlocken reihenweise aufs Ei gelegt, deswegen ham die da auch wahrscheinlich das ganze Holzzeugs reingebaut


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Juli 2012)

Hi jmr
Ich fahr schon seit ein paar Jahren in der Nordeifel mtb,2010 gabs die Holzstufen/Rampen noch nicht!
Die diversen Sperrungen kenne ich! Wo kein Kläger......
Mit Rücksicht auf die Wanderer,gibts für mich keine Sperrungen!!!!!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## WW-Horst (15. Juli 2012)

Hai,
Schöner Thread aus meiner alten Heimat! 
Das erinnert mich an eine denkwürdige Fete, in deren Verlauf die Waldhütte von Duppach in Brand geriet (der Dachstuhl wurde durch den maroden Kamin entzündet). Die Feuerwehr stellte sich gerade zum Festumzug auf und glaubte, die Brandmeldung sei ein schlechter Scherz. Wir haben uns dann über den feinen Aufzug des Löschzuges (in Anzug und Krawatte) gewundert. Dennoch wurde der Brand (und leider auch das gesamte Fetenbier) fachmännisch gelöscht. *g*


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2012)

Das nenn ich mal ne Satteltasche 
Fährste selbe Route wie die Transalp ? Sind die da nich auch gestern oder so vorbei ?


----------



## Kono (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jürgen und alle Mitleser.

Zurück aus meinem Urlaub in der Eifel, wollte ich mich auch einmal kurz über dieses schöne Gebiet äußern.
Eigentlich hatte ich ja still gehofft, dass ich mit Jürgen mal eine Tour zusammen fahren könnte, lag doch unsere Ferienwohnung im selben Ort und nur ein paar hundert Meter von seinem Haus entfernt. Nun, es sollte nicht sein.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mich intensiv bei Jürgens Touren auf GPSies bedient und konnte in den 12 Tagen immerhin 8 Touren davon nachfahren.
Allesamt haben sie mir super viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich mir manchmal ein paar mehr Singletrails und ein paar mehr technische Passagen gewünscht hätte. Kurz um, mein AM hat sich etwas gelangweilt, aber dafür wurde mein Auge von der schönen Landschaft mehr als entschädigt.
Am schönsten fand ich die Tour "Wanderweg Vulkaneifelpfad Hochkelberg Panorama-Pfad".













Die fahrt mit dem Schienenbus war natürlich das Highlight und ist schon etwas besonderes.
Vielen Dank für die schönen Touren, nächstes Jahr ist schon gebucht  und vielleicht treffen wir uns dann ja mal.
Viel Spaß noch auf deinem Alpencross und gutes Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. Juli 2012)

Moin,Jürgen! Wir waren ja vor nicht langer Zeit zu Gast bei deinen Nachbarn - der Hubert nimmt die Sache ähnlich ernst für die Region wie du "da unten"! Perfektes Mapping (neudütsch) kann der locker; super Tagebuch, der Pete


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. August 2012)

Diese Mtb Strecken(VulkanBike)tun niemanden weh!Sie bestehen fast nur aus Forstautobahnen!
Landschaftlich recht hübsch,konditionell und technisch eher mau!
Richtiges Mtblern sieht anders aus!


----------



## jmr-biking (3. August 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (5. August 2012)

Es ist völlig klar,das man die schöne Eifel nicht mit den Alpen vergleichen kann!Nur als Ortsfremder ist man halt auf Tourenvorschläge,egal woher angewiesen!
Wenn du ein paar Vorschläge hast......bin für jeden Unfug zu haben!!!
Ich werde mir entsprechende Topos TK 25 holen und halt eigene Routen zusammenstellen!Hat in der Ruhr/Ahreifel auch geklappt!


----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2012)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (16. August 2012)

Hallo JRM-Biking,
gibt es bei euch auch nette Trails?
Ich sehe dich fast immer nur auf Forst - bzw. Waldautobahnen fahren ;-)
Gruß,
Blacklupo


----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2012)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (16. August 2012)

Die erwähnten Fotos habe ich gesehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Muss dir recht geben, auch bei uns gibt es keine 40 km lange Trailstrecken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schön wär´s und mit dem fotographieren ist das halt so ne Sache,
war vor kurzem in Saalbach und habe kein einziges Foto von mir auf irgendeinem Trail gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber auf 1 km, oder auch mehr kommen wir schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In der der Pfalz soll es aber einen solchen geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mach weiter so!
Gruß, Blacklupo




jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@ BlackLupo:* Natürlich gibt`s bei uns auch Trails.  Post Nr. 101 besteht doch fast nur aus Trailfotos.
> Wenn du schon mal Fotos auf Trails mit 10 sec. Selbstauslöser gemacht hast, dann weißt du wie schwierig und aufwendig das ist. Manchmal fahre ich auch gerne mal einen Trail in einem Stück ohne Fotos zu machen. Will ja auch Spaß auf meiner Tour haben.
> Klar bin ich auch oft nur auf Forstwegen unterwegs, da ich nicht immer die Zeit habe mein Bike ins Auto zu packen zu einem TopSpot zufahren und dann auch noch ne mega Tour mit schönen Fotos zu machen.
> 
> Gibt`s bei euch im Westerwald kilometerlange Trails und Touren von 40 km und mehr, die nur aus Trails bestehen? Ich glaube nicht, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2012)

...


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2012)

Hallo Jürgen, für so eine Bergaufübung ein recht moderater Herzfrequenzverlauf. Das sähe bei mir wohl deutlich anders aus. :-(


----------



## jmr-biking (20. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2012)

Bei dir sieht'n 29er irgendwie wien Pucky aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (31. August 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. September 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. September 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. September 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. September 2012)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (5. September 2012)

Hi, sauber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was für´n Schnitt bist du im Video gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Gruß, Lupo


----------



## at021971 (5. September 2012)

Steckenlänge: 8,904 km
Rundenzeit im Video: 22:40 min
------------------------------------------------
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: ~ 23,6 km/h


----------



## Der_Graue (6. September 2012)

Respekt!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie viele Runden bist du gefahren?
Gruß,
Lupo



at021971 schrieb:


> Steckenlänge: 8,904 km
> Rundenzeit im Video: 22:40 min
> ------------------------------------------------
> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: ~ 23,6 km/h


----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2012)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (6. September 2012)

Ich zolle dir meinen allergrößten Respekt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












jmr-biking schrieb:


> 13 Runden bin ich gefahren, insgesamt ist unser 4er-Team 51 gewertete Runden plus die Ziel-Runde gefahren. Es wurde ja schon um 12:45 Uhr mit der Zieldurchfahrt begonnen.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. September 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2012)

..


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. September 2012)

Hmm Jürgen ich glaub du bist ein Freak!
Aber immer wieder schön zu sehen das es dir gut geht ;-)

Gruß Frank


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2012)

...


----------



## fissenid (21. September 2012)

Hallo Jürgen!

versuch mal die OpenMTBMap anstelle der OSM!!!


----------



## at021971 (21. September 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> ....versuch mal die OpenMTBMap anstelle der OSM!!!


 
OSM ist die Basis für die www.openMTBmap.org. Tracks werden auf OSM gemappt und finden sich dann bei einer der nächsten Ausgaben, nur in anderer Darstellung und Umkehrung der Wegehierarchie, auch auf der openMTBmap wieder.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. September 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe, dein Propain ist schon mal ordentlich ausgeführt worden!?!



Joa bei uns hier hats schon ein wenig was gesehen, den Trail in Trassem hat es auch schon unter den Rädern, wobei ich da der limitierende Faktor bin 

Ist halt wie du schon sagtest ein Panzer, da war das gute alte AMS 100 eher ne Rakete dagegen... 

Und dann Gruß an die bessere Hälfte, auf das es ihr schnellstmöglich besser geht.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. September 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. September 2012)

..


----------



## jmr-biking (23. September 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## peewee (1. Oktober 2012)

Ab Pronsfeld ist die andere von dir jetzt nicht gefahrene Strecke sehr gut asphaltiert bis Steinebrück-Grenze, ab da schöner Cyclocross-Weg am Gewässer bis Breitfeld-Autobahnbrücke-Zeltplatz-St. Vith. Rennrad-alternative bis nach St Vith ab Steinebrück n646 direkt neben und unter der Autobahn. Tolle Aussichte. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Am Zeltplatz findet man übrigens in St. Vith den MTB_Park. Auch gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Egal mit welchem Fahrrad: Unterwegs ab Pronsfeld bis Bleialf Augen aufhalten nach Biberspüren am Alfbach!  

gr. p.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## peewee (3. Oktober 2012)

Für Rennrad kann ich die LandstraBe L1 wärmstens empfehlen, schöner ruhiger Panoramaweg mit Blick auf den Schwarzen Mann (697m) und Schöneberg (B). Mag man es steil und lang bergauf, dan fahre von der L1 runter nach Schlausenbach und versuche dort den steilen Anstieg (k158). Ich habe keinen längeren und steileren Anstieg gefunden in der Prümer Gegend. 
Ein kleiner Umweg zu einem schönen Aussichtspunkt genau auf der Grenze, ungefähr hier N50.30360 E6.29428: Abbiegen am Herzfenn dann kurz rauf, wenn an Belgischer Seite wieder runter ist der Anstieg von Andlermühle auch tierisch steil und schnurrgerade. Aber auch hier wieder schöne Blicke rundum.
An echte Mountainbike Leckerbissen fehlt es in der Schneifel. Toll aber kurz: Krankenhaus/Kalverienberg Prüm am groBen Kreuz runter in die Explosionskrater. Schigebiet Wolfsschlucht bietet auch schöne Wege, teils aber Waldautobahn. Einmal runter vom Schwarzen Mann mit dem Mtb über Schotterwege ist auch nicht verkehrt, versuche Richtung Warscheider Stausee rauszuskommen, dann fährt man am längsten 'runter' ,steht aber in de OpenMTbMap-Karte gut angezeigt.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hey, wer hat dir erlaubt in mein Feytal zu fahren ?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## fissenid (8. Oktober 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *07.10.2012: Mystik für Durchstarter*


 
ASS Saver hin oder her... der Sattel ist klasse!!!! Gelle!!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Oktober 2012)

bei mir mit 172cm Länge sehen 29er aus wie Riesenräder. ich bin bei 26" geblieben beim AM mit 150mm federweg.
Für ein Racehardtail würde ich aber auch 650B probieren, das wäre aber bei meiner Körpergröße das was ich mir als Maximum vorstellen könnte.


----------



## eifeljeti (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jürgen,

guter Bericht zu 650b. Ich bin gespannt zu welchem Ergebnis ich komme.
Inspiriert durch einen Artikel in einem Magazin hab ich mir für mein Liteville ein 650b Vorderrad aufgebaut. Also vorne mittelgroß und hinten klein (26). Im Test war man ganz angetan von der Lösung. In unserem Blog [http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/] werde ich in nächster Zeit darüber berichten.
Grüße Hein
WutzonWheelz


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## Nafets190 (28. Oktober 2012)

Doch so viel los bei den Temperaturen
Mein Orthopäde hat mir leider eine Pause verordnet sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen..

Gruß Stefan


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2012)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. November 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. November 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. November 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. November 2012)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (12. November 2012)

Gerade hab ich die letzten 2h deine interessanten Berichten abgescrollt.
Ich selbst habe dieses Jahr auch in diesem Ausmaß in der Eifelregion Touren absolviert.
Aber, dann auch noch Berichte schreiben. Nicht schlecht. 
Vielleicht sollte ich das nächstes Jahr auch mal machen.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. November 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. November 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2012)

Schuld is cool !


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2012)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (18. November 2012)

War nicht schlecht heute. (Das Wetter schon.)
Ich hatte dummerweise nicht nach dir Ausschau gehalten.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2012)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (18. November 2012)

So ist es.

Übrigens, das Bild fehlte noch.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. November 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. November 2012)

...


----------



## DocB (20. November 2012)

Ganz schön böser Blick nach hinten 'raus 
Gruß vom Ex-Eifler


----------



## toxicmolotow (21. November 2012)

Danke für den GPS TRack der Glühweintour...

Leider (oder zum Glück) bin ich am Sonntag nicht früh genug aus den Federn gekommen um in die schöne Eifel zu fahren. (War schon gefühlte 100 Mal in Hillesheim und 20 Mal in Berndorf im Kinder-Wander-Urlaub).

Da ich Anfänger bin sehe ich selbst 10km in der Eifel als Herausforderung, wenn ich da so an den heimischen Niederrhein denke.

Aber sag mal, die Tour hatte ja so knappe 30km, war das die große, oder die kleine Runde? Es wurden ja 25 und 40km angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (22. November 2012)

Hai,
auch wenn ich kein CC-Fahrer bin: die Seite hier ist wirklich schön. Wenn ich die tollen Bilder anschaue bekomme ich direkt Lust, mal ne Runde mit zu drehen. Macht bitte weiter so!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2012)

...


----------



## DocB (22. November 2012)

Oh, Westwallsperren an der Belgischen Grenze... Kenne ich noch von Urlauben bei Oma - lange her... Träum....
Weiter so! Schönes Tagebuch!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. November 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hey Jürgen. warsde ja mal wieder nah am Heimatland 

Was sind das für Griffe auf denem "Trekkingrad" ? 
DIe Zwölfender hab ich auch, der Reissverschluss geht mir aber ehrlich auf den Sa.. !
Das nächste mal hol ich mir die Basic, die sin hinten mit Klettverschluss das geht zehn mal schneller und hält auch. Aber sons find ich die DInger auch gut.
Bis denne mal 
Hubi


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (18. Dezember 2012)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es gibt Tage, das frage ich mich: Wozu das Ganze? Klamotten versaut, Bike versaut, Auto versaut und nach der Tour folgt stundenlanges Putzen.
> 
> *Aber ich werde mich immer wieder einsauen, denn es macht immer wieder Spaß und wenn ich meine Sachen danach noch 1000mal putzen muss. *
> 
> http://www.mtb-muenstereifel.de


 
Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht  und es gibt Tage da versaut man sich mit purer Absicht 
Letzten Sonntag hatte ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen auf dem Asphalt zu bleiben, aber dann hatte ich doch einen kleinen Umweg genommen 

Die Bad Münstereifeler Strecken sollte ich eigentlich auch mal abfahren. Einige führen bei mir an die Haustür vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2012)

_"schlängelt sich nun folgender Singletrail atemberaubend am Hang des Limbachtals gen Houverath hinauf"_

Das hat mich auch gerade stutzig gemacht ! Und ehrlich: ich frage mich immer noch wie das als Text in diese Tourbeschreibung einfliessen konnte. Das Limbachtal liegt auch nicht im entferntesten auf der Route Nr. 7 noch auf einer der anderen. Das erweckt den Eindruck einer "Mogelpackung"  Bei Bedarf schicke ich dir gerne mal GPS Daten zu damit du ungefähr mal weisst was die gemint haben könnten

Schade das das Projekt der MTB Touren rund um BAM so ein wenig im Dornrösschenschlaf liegt, dabei hat die Gegend noch viel Potential. Wahrscheinlich bleibt wie all zu oft die ganze Arbeit an einigen wenigen hängen.

Aber wiedermal ein netter Bericht, macht immer wieder Spass hier reinzuschauen


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## fissenid (15. Januar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *12.01.2013: Vulkan Kalem und Romer Pfädchen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Welche Breite hat den Lenker denn 740 mm??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2013)

Denke mal das wir uns dann sehen werden


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meine Bikes fristen zur Zeit ein Schattendasein im Bike-Keller.  Bin ich ein Weichei??? Es wird höchste Zeit mal raus in den Wald zu fahren. Lieber doch ein andermal...



Raus mit dir ! Denke immer dran: wenn man einmal auf dem Bike sitzt ist alles halb so wild. Das größte übel ist immer sich aufzuraffen !
Sonst kommen die dreckigen Köter mal rüber und mischen dich mal auf 

DURCHBRECHE DEN KREIS !  TSCHAKKAAAAAAAA DU SCHAFFST ES


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2013)

Wusst ich's doch ! Wo ein Wille da eine Hausrunde


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2013)

Chapeau für die tollen Fotos - und den Einsatz zwischendrin; jede geschossene Trailszene fordert Zeit.... Lieben Gruss an die Nachbarn, die haben uns schon mal beherbergt.. ...bis an die Befreiungsbuche...und noch viel weiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## Jonnybravo (4. Februar 2013)

Hi Jürgen,

mehr davon Finja und ich fanden es echt cool.

Finja ist richtig mit gegangen und war ganz erstaunt davon.

gruß Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2013)

GEHT DOCH !
Wurde vor 14 Tagen noch geweint werden jetzt die Trails schon wieder schneefrei geblasen 
Weiter so Jürgen !


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2013)

War ja nich lange, es sei dir verziehen


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelheizer (18. Februar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *15.02.2013: Tortur zum Kaiserhammerweiher*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann gehöre ich wohl auch zu den Deppen. 
Auch wenn ich genau die Reifen habe, kann ich dir versichern, dass ich zur genannten Tatzeit/Ort nicht unterwegs war.

Ich mogel an dieser Stelle einfach mal zwei Video´s von meinen Eifeltouren aus 2012 hier rein.
Teil 1 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol3ADWs_Yok"]MTB Eifeltouren 2012 Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Teil 2 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcYhbSFvFDk"]MTB Eifeltouren 2012 Teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Der eine oder andere wird vielleicht einige Trails kennen.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## peewee (28. Februar 2013)

Warst du schon mal beim Holländer-Feriendorf Ediger-Eller/Cochem? Dort vom Kreisel aus geht es spaBig runter, bis zum Bahntunnel (wird gerade ein neues Rohr gebohrt), danach entweder über den Grat, der dort angegebene Klettersteig ist nur bedingt fahrbar, zum Eller-Todesangst (Schöne Aussicht) bis zum Calmont/Vier-Seenblick, auch dort eine schöne Aussicht. Zurück dann rechtsrum durchs Tal und die Schilder Feriendorf Cochem folgend. Letzter Aufstieg hat noch mal eine Stelle wo die Aussicht schön ist.  

Gr. P.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2013)

...


----------



## 007ike (7. März 2013)

Na dann Prost! Vielen Dank für deine schöne Berichte. Ich will mich an dieser Stelle dafür bedanken, sie machen mir goßen Spaß zu lesen und riesen Lust, demnächst mal einen Ausflug in die Eifel zu starten.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2013)

Bleib nicht zu lange weg sonst verpasst du braun/grüne Tage zwischen den weißen !


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2013)

...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. März 2013)

Ich bin schon gespannt was du so berichtest aus dem schönen Süden.

PS: viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen gaaanz lange dort zu bleiben. Doch leider stimmen die Rahmenbedingungen nicht wirklich.



Was soll schon an der so Mosel anders sein ?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (19. März 2013)

Ellenbogen raus und nicht so statisch fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und du wirst sehen,
dass es dann noch besser läuft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Frei zitiert nach Stefan Herrmann"
Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2013)

Genau das richtige nach sonem Siffwinter 
Da kann man mal den Akku aufladen wa ?
Nächstes Jahr mach ich sowas im März auch.
Mallotze wär mal geilo, da is det Hermännschje ja auch oft.

Wünsche dir noch ne sonnige und trailreiche Restwoche ! 
Geniesse es, hier ist's mal wieder .......


----------



## on any sunday (20. März 2013)

Ich möchte dem Eifeler den Genuss ja nicht vermiesen, aber eigentlich sollte es allgemein bekannt sein, das am "Biotop" Monte Brione die bebilderten Trails verboten sind und es teuer werden kann. Am See gibt es immer noch reichlich erlaubte Trails. Trotzdem viel Spaß südlich der Alpen.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2013)

*@ BlackLupo:* Ja, der Stefan Hermann hat`s drauf. Bilder sind ja immer statisch. Auf meinem Filmchen von gestern sieht das schon besser aus. 

*@ Hubi: * Ja, an Malle hab ich auch gedacht. War mir aber zu aufwendig. Wenn nochmal Lago, dann aber einen Monat später. Das Wetter ist noch zu grenzwertig.

*@ on any sunday:* Die Trailsperrungen sind mir bewusst und ich halte mich auch daran. Ich bin nicht vom Bunker direkt nach Süden abgefahren. Dort stehen massenweise Holzbarrieren und Trailverbotsschilder. Seit 2004 ist der Trail für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Am Bunker habe ich natürlich fürs Foto mein Bike geschoben.  Ich bin nach Norden abgefahren und da stehen keine Schilder! Der Trail auf den gezeigten Fotos ist somit nicht illegal. Er geht in einen Steinplattenweg über und endet dann direkt an der Villa Lutti in Riva.


----------



## Nafets190 (20. März 2013)

Mein Neid ist mit dir Jürgen. Tolle Fotos und Berichte. Bin gespannt auf mehr. In Schweich regnet es schon den ganzen Tag...

Gruß gen Süden
Stefan


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2013)

Das Wasser was hier vom Himmel fällt geht so langsam wieder in den festen Aggregatzustand über  War gerade ne Runde in de Kurbel dengeln, ich hat nen Bart wie einer von ZZ-Top sach ich euch.

Bleib noch watt im Süden Jürgen


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. März 2013)

Scheint ja so als hättest du trotz des nicht perfekten Wetters, also wegen der weißen Pest, ne Menge Spaß.
Dann kurbel du mal noch schön

Gruß Frank

PS: sag mal gibt's in Bosnien noch auch schöne Wege?


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Warum hat mir bis jetzt noch niemand gesagt, wie licht mein Haar so am Hinterkopf ist???


 
a) weil der Helm bisher immer festgewachsen war !
b) weil man ne Klappleiter braucht um das zu sehen !

   




jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Eine kleine Anekdote am Rande:*
> Nachmittags sprinten die kleinen Italiener in bunt bedruckten Kleidchen auf ihren Plaste-Bikes immer auf befestigten Wegen den Berg hoch um auf dem Selbigen wieder runter zu rollen. Die können sonst nix anderes, könnte man da meinen.
> Heute hat mich kurz unterhalb Pregasina wieder so einer überholt. Ich glaube, der wollte mit mir spielen. Na warte, dachte ich. Zufälligerweise konnte ich sofort auf einen steinigen Trail zwischen den Serpentinen der Ponale einbiegen.
> Völlig verdutzt schaute der kleine Italiener mich an, als ich vor ihm wieder auf die Ponale geschossen kam. Das hat ihn wohl so geschockt, das er schön hinter mir blieb, bzw. ich ihn auf der Ponale aus den Augen verloren habe...



Schätze mal es handelt sich da um Tretmaschinen, also Rennradler. Wir haben auch einige Leute hier die fahren normal nur Rennrad und im Winter packen die ihre überteuerten Carbon-CC-Feilen aus um damit über geterrte Feldwege spazieren zu fahren. Naja, da oxidiert wenigstens nich der Rahmen weg 

Ich brauche mehr Bilder, her sind's heut morgen -7,7°C


----------



## deathmetal (22. März 2013)

Sehr schoner Bericht und schöne Bilder. Da bekommt man sofort Fernweh  

Noch ne Frage am Rande. Sind die Trails wieder "legal" oder stehen da immer noch die "Bikeverbotsschilder" rum wie man so liest? 

Weiter so und viel Spaß


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2013)

...


----------



## boarder43 (23. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder43 (23. März 2013)

Hallo
Eigentlich wollt ich beim oberen Bild was dazuschreiben. Hat nicht hingehauen. Also ich wollt mal wissen wie man auf den Grad oberhalb pregasina kommt. Ich fahre auch schon Jahre an den Gardasee und habs noch nicht geschafft,da hinzukommen
Danke 

übrigens deine Bilder vom Gardasee sind einfach total spitze. Machst Du diese per Selbstauslöser? Oder hast noch jemand zum fotografieren dabei?


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2013)

...


----------



## grothauu (24. März 2013)

Danke für deinen Klasse Bericht. Wir sind nächste Woche unten und die Touren, die ich heute morgen geplant habe, bevor ich den Thread entdeckt habe, kann ich in die Tonne treten. Ostern ist einfach zu früh dieses Jahr . >Uli


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2013)

...


----------



## mtbwanderer (25. März 2013)

Hallo, wo ist den dieser Doss Tirol. Kann den Punkt auf keiner Karte finden. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2013)

...


----------



## GBR (26. März 2013)

Danke für die schönen Berichte.

Gruß Götz.


----------



## at021971 (26. März 2013)

Hi Jürgen wirklich klasse Bilder und schöne Eindrücke vom spätwinterlichen Gardasees. Trotz der teilwiese widrigen Witterungsbedingungen scheinen ja doch einige interessante Tour machbar zu seine. Die eine oder andere werde ich wohl mal für einen Sommerurlaub dort evaluieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2013)

...


----------



## xraycer (27. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Berichte und gute Heimfahrt.

Hast dir die Woche vom Wetter her sicher auch angenehmer vorgestellt


----------



## Ede (27. März 2013)

Danke für den netten Bericht!


----------



## shredhead (28. März 2013)

Danke für die tollen Bilder 
Bleibt für mich zu hoffen, dass der Schnee in den nächsten 4 Wochen deutlich weniger wird, damit es für Spaghetti in der Capanna Grassi oder im Rif. Nino Pernici reicht


----------



## Fischie (3. April 2013)

Super Berichte, macht Spass zu lesen - bitte mehr!

Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2013)

Welcome back to reality


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2013)

...


----------



## boarder43 (3. April 2013)

Na immer hin ist bei euch der Schnee ziemlich verschwunden. Bei uns im Frankenwald liegen immer noch fast 20 cm und Biken geht nur auf der Straße. War dann an Ostern noch mal am Lift zum snowboarden.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2013)

boarder43 schrieb:


> War dann an Ostern noch mal am Lift zum snowboarden.



Hätt ich jetz auch nix gegen gehabt !


----------



## jmr-biking (5. April 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2013)

Trailmodus is gorregt, alda !
Schigg isch dir demnächst mal krasse Mail.
Kannst du Trailmodus drin lassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2013)

Und wenn du glaubst es gibt ihn nicht mehr,
zaubert der Jürgen nen vereisten weg daher.
Frohen mutes tritt er die Kurbel rund,
wühlt sich durch Schnee & Eis bis auf den Grund.
Im Tale die Blümchen schon wachsen,
er jedoch schlittert lieber auf Eis mit seinen Haxen !

Hau rein, du findest aber auch die letzten Fetzen


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2013)

_In einem schwarzen Fotoalbum mit nem silbernen Knopf, bewahr ich alle diese Bilder im Kopf, ich weiss noch, damals als ich jung und wild war ...
_


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2013)

...


----------



## on any sunday (7. April 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Morgen am Laacher See,da liegt bestimmt kein Schnee.



So kann man sich irren.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. April 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. April 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. April 2013)

...


----------



## fissenid (15. April 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Am 21.04.2013 geht`s nach Echternach zum Mill-Man-Trail 2013:


 
Da simmer dabei.-....--.-.-


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2013)

Den Traileinstieg zum Eselsweg müsste man mal freimachen, der is fein steil gelle 
Wenn du die 10 mal fährst kannste ruhig vorher bescheid geben, gibt da ein paar "verfeinerungen" damit der trailanteil ein wenig steigt.

hau rein
hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2013)

...


----------



## B_u_b_bi (21. April 2013)

Ist er bergauf am schnellsten meist, es ihm wiedermal den Schlauch zerreißt!


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (21. April 2013)

Hi Jürgen,
war ne super schöne Tour . Müssen wir unbedingt nochmal wiederholen.
Vielleicht ja mal die 10er von BAM. 
Auch dein Bericht dazu war mal wieder 1a.
Gruß Frank


----------



## fissenid (22. April 2013)

Mill Man Trail absolviert????
Bin leider nur die 40er Runde gefahren! Aber TOLL!


----------



## Günni0808 (22. April 2013)

Schön dass euch meine MTB11 und MTB12 gefallen haben. Habe mittlerweile die MTB11 noch etwas um die Trails um die Hardtburg erweitert und diese dan MTB13 getauft (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.96972.html)

Leider hab ich deinen Blog erst jetzt per Zufall entdeckt. Sehr schöne Beschreibungen .

Günni


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2013)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (23. April 2013)

Ich hoffe doch


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2013)

Super Gegend, da würd ich auch gern mal hin


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2013)

Da geht einiges


----------



## Eifelheizer (24. April 2013)

Auf dem Turm bei Wolfgarten war ich auch drauf, den naheliegenden Trail hatte ich doch lieber vermieden :-(


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2013)

Ja, da stehen auch Barrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelheizer (24. April 2013)

So wie ich mich erinnere konnte man den Trail ab Turm bis zum "nächstgelegenen" Wirtschaftsweg fahren, aber der nächste Trail am gleichen Wirtschaftsweg war dann für Räder gesperrt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2013)

Korrekt,die zwei schmalen runter nach Gemünd sind zu,um den Feuerwachturm stehen (noch) keine Barrieren. Nichts desto trotz wirs du dort ärger bekommen wenn der Mann mit dem großen hut dich da sieht.Mir so geschehen vor ca.2Jahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2013)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (28. April 2013)

Zäher und schmieriger Schlamm hat das ganze nicht so einfach gemacht. Bei 53 km und 1200 hm waren es gefühlt mehr Höhenmeter. Der Trailanteil war gigantisch. Soviel bekomme ich entlang des Ahrtals nicht zusammen . Alles in allem war es schon OK


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2013)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (28. April 2013)

Hab ich auch gedacht. Der eine oder andere Trail wäre bergab besser gewesen. Bei mir hat sich die Schaltung und der Hinterreifen zugesetzt, so dass bergauf kein Fortkommen war  So manch einer ist an den fiesen Anstiege fast komplett hochgefahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (7. Mai 2013)

Ps: Gerne würde ich mich mal bei einer Tour von Euch dran hängen, wenn ihr noch jemanden mitnehmen möchtet und mein Schichtkalender das zulässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (7. Mai 2013)

Nach der Schotterabfahrt runter zum Lingscheiderhof müssen wir wieder hinauf nach Bergrath. Auf Asphalt wieder runter nach Kolvenbach.  Jetzt reichts aber so langsam!

kann ich bestätigen. Die Planer der Route scheinen, obwohl sie oft genug informiert wurden, ein anderes Verständnis für Mountainbiken zu haben. Seit Jahren hat sich nichts an der Streckenführung getan. Einmal gefahren 
reicht. Dabei wäre ohne grossen Aufwand was tolles möglich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2013)

Das ist wohl wahr, gibt einige tolle Sachen links und rechts neben der 10.
Leider wirds da wahrscheinlich eher an der Genehmigung für eine permanent ausgeschilderte Strecke hapern denk ich. Das Broblem haben die in Daun ja auch, sonst hätte man bestimmt schon den langen Pfad am Fluss eingebaut


----------



## Günni0808 (7. Mai 2013)

Da kann ich Hubi nur zustimmen. Ich weiß z.b. dass bei der MTB 10 trotz der Genehmigung aller Anlieger bei der Stadt, ein Bauer Regelmäßig Schilder entfernt und sogar Wege zu schüttet. Und der eine oder andere Trail wir nie offiziell genehmigt, weil er entweder nicht im Katasteramt offiziell verzeichnet ist oder als Wanderweg gekennzeichnet. Da dürfen wir in NRW leider nicht drauf fahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2013)

Kannste dir ja nu das Buch hier zur Brust nehmen:
http://www.mountainbike-nordeifel.de/
Zwar auch keine Trailmassaker aber recht nette Toürschjen dabei !

Schneifel rulezz überigends, zum black män muss ich auch nochmal hin !


----------



## Günni0808 (7. Mai 2013)

Leider kenne ich die Schichtproblematik ganz genau. Jedoch arbeite ich im 4 Schicht System. Daher fahre ich meist auch alleine.


----------



## aquarius-biker (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich häng mich mal hier rein, hab den Thread die Tage eher aus Zufall entdeckt.

Großes Lob an jmr was er hier für eine Arbeit betreibt. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach netten Touren in der Eifel, den Trailpark um Daun habe ich mir einige Jahre schon gut erfahrenen. Hier kann man echt von einem Lokal profitieren. Werde die ein oder anderen Touren mal Nachfahren, hier erschließen sich für mich weitere viele Möglichkeiten die Eifel besser kennen zu lernen.

Nebenbei mal eine ganz andere Frage Günni0808 schrieb einige Zeilen zuvor was davon, dass das Biken auf Wanderwegen in NRW nicht erlaubt sei. Mein Wissenstand ist da anders, im Landesforstgesetz NRW steht nichts von einem Verbot bezüglich Radfahren auf Wanderwegen. Im Gegenteil Radfahren auf festen Wegen ist erlaubt und das können auch Wanderwege sein, die DIMB nimmt da ja auch mittlerweile ausdrücklich Stellung zu.
Natürlich setzt das ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander voraus, gerade durch uns Biker.
Bisher muss ich sagen hab ich auch noch nichts negatives mit Wanderen in Eifel erlebt.


----------



## peewee (7. Mai 2013)

Warscheider Stausee wäre auch idyllisch um zu rasten und schwimmen. Von der Radar-Station/Schipiste Schwarzer Mann fast direkt anzufahren.

rechtschreibung: Wascheider Stausee tml

gr.p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2013)

..


----------



## aquarius-biker (7. Mai 2013)

Man versucht da im LWaldG von RLP schon eine genauere Definition von Waldwegen zu geben, das war mir so garnicht bewusst. Es fehlt aber irgendwie die Definition von Fußweg, da scheint auch einiges an Interpretationsspielraum zu sein. Die DIMB gibt dazu auf Ihrer Internetseite folgenden Hinweis:
Was schmale Wege betrifft, gehen die Begriffsbestimmungen des §3 LWaldG insoweit ins Leere, als es für Fußwege im Wald keine besondere Definition gibt. Und (gewidmete) Fußwege zumal im Sinne der Straßenverkehrsordnung (§41 Abs.2 Nr.5 Zeichen 239) idgF werden im Wald schon aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen kaum gemeint sein können.

Nun ja, sei's drum, ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander hilft in der Regel am Besten.
Zurück zum Thema, freue mich weitere Tourenberichte zu lesen.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## HelmutK (8. Mai 2013)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> Die DIMB gibt dazu auf Ihrer Internetseite folgenden Hinweis:
> Was schmale Wege betrifft, gehen die Begriffsbestimmungen des §3 LWaldG insoweit ins Leere, als es für Fußwege im Wald keine besondere Definition gibt. Und (gewidmete) Fußwege zumal im Sinne der Straßenverkehrsordnung (§41 Abs.2 Nr.5 Zeichen 239) idgF werden im Wald schon aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen kaum gemeint sein können.



Es lohnt sich aber, dazu auch unsere Kurzkommentierung zu lesen

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz

in der wir konkreter werden:

Betrachtet man das Ganze und vor allem die verwendeten Wegebegriffe dagegen zusätzlich auch im Kontext der Rechtsordnung und berücksichtigt, dass auf Wegen (egal ob Wald- oder Fußwege) auch die StVO gilt, dann wird klar, dass ein Fußweg/-pfad nur dann vorliegen kann, wenn eine entsprechende Zweckbestimmung unter Verwendung amtlicher Kennzeichen vorgenommen wurde und gemäß § 41 Abs. 1 StVO zu befolgen ist (http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvo/__41.html).

Und in diesem Sinne ergibt dann auch wieder das Verbot des Radfahrens auf Wegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung sowie der Hinweis darauf, dass Wanderwegmarkierungen dazu nicht ausreichen, einen Sinn. Ist eine solche Zweckbestimmung durch Anbringung des entsprechenden Schildes angeordnet, dann ist auch das Verbot des Befahrens eines solchen Fußwegs/-pfads ersichtlich und kann eingehalten werden. Sonstige Verbote sind mit entsprechenden Verbotesschilder zu versehen (z. B. http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zeichen_254.svg).

Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Mai 2013)

Habe bis jetzt mehr oder weniger still mitgelesen. Tolle Touren!

Für das Einrur-Marathon bin ich auch gemeldet (Mitteldistanz), vielleicht sieht man sich da mal auf ein Bierchen nach dem Rennen. 

Gruß Hakan


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## heizer1980 (8. Mai 2013)

Mach ich, falls ich euch übersehen sollte, ich werde wohl der einzige mit einem Rotwild E1 in grün sein.


----------



## Günni0808 (10. Mai 2013)

Sehr nette Begleitung auf meinen Hometrails ))


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2013)

..


----------



## Eifelheizer (14. Mai 2013)

Die Schilder sind meistens so hilfreich als würde man ne CTF fahren.
So spart man sich die Suche im GPS nach geeigneten Wegen.

Ich bevorzuge auch lieber auf der Wandertafel nachzuschauen,
als auf eine Radwandertafel.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## B_u_b_bi (19. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool!


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Juni 2013)

@jmr-biking: Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich finde deine Fotoserien einfach besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ist vielleicht interessant für jemanden der die Strecke kennt, aber als Aussenstehender wie mich, ist der Film doch etwas ermüdend.
Ein kurzer Film ist OK, aber dieser ist mir eindeutig zu lang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trotzdem, mach weiter so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jmr-biking schrieb:


> *18-06.2013: Videodreh Vulkan Cross Triathlon-Strecken Schalkenmehren*
> 
> Nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen schon einmal auf der Rennstrecke rund um Schalkenmehren und der beiden Maare unterwegs war, steht für heute ein Videodreh an.
> Unterstützt werde ich von B-Team Mitglied Jonnybravo. Die Highlights der Strecke hab ich in einem kleinen Film zusammen geschnitten:
> ...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## wilde_kerle (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich finde Deine Berichte und den Bildern immer wieder klasse. Das Video aus Schalkenmehren ist mal was anderes. Besonders, weil ich in 2012 dort gestartet bin. Für manchen Triathleten war das schon Gelände zuviel.
Mach weiter so !

Grüße aus der Ost-ost-eifel


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## quattro_franky (22. Juni 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *22.06.2013: MTB-AG*
> 
> Auch mit unserer kleinen MTB-AG bin ich weiterhin unterwegs. Heute auf einer Runde ins Kylltal mit B_u_b_bi und Franky. Das Wetter ist zwar etwas durchwachsen, aber durchaus gut genug um Franky zwei Trails in naher Umgebung zur Kaserne zu zeigen.
> 
> ...


danke für den schönen tag, es hat echt bock gemacht, auch wenn ich konditionell noch nicht auf der höhe bin,
freue mich schon auf die nächste tour!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## Kono (24. Juni 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Am Ende sind es dann doch 50 km geworden.


Was Jürgen, mal eben so vor der Arbeit, unter einer lockeren Einrollrunde versteht .
Coole Runde, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Juni 2013)

Super, so gefallen mir deine Berichte am besten 
Gruß, Lupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## Dustin196 (11. Juli 2013)

Bin hier eher ein ruhiger mitleser aber ich muss dir einfach ein Lob aussprechen. 
Lese deine berichte immer gern. Da bekommt man direkt Lust sich aufs Bike zu setzen. 
Gibt wohl in der Gegend nichts schöneres als die Eifel und deine Berichte inkl Bilder sind Top. 

Gruss aus Köln


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2013)

Ey, nich sowas machen !


----------



## boarder43 (29. Juli 2013)

Danke für Deine super Reportagen mit Bildern. 
Vielleicht machst du ja mal wieder was vom Gardasee. Durch Deine Bilder vom Frühjahr bin ich auf Deine Seite gekommen . Na wie Du schon schreibst, las das Licht nicht ausgehen. 
Grüße 
boarder 43
Biker aus dem Frankenland


----------



## Eifelheizer (29. Juli 2013)

Selbstporträtaufnahmen kosten schon richtig Zeit. Man will schließlich voran kommen und Kilometer machen. Für 5-7 Fotopunkte können schon ne halbe Stunde drauf gehen.
Die Zeit nutzt man lieber um 10km mehr zu schaffen. 
Ich hatte selber auch daran gedacht damit anzufangen, ach nee weiter fahren.

Du hast super Fotos und Berichte geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (30. Juli 2013)

Deine Berichte und Touren waren sehr inspirierend und haben viel Spaß gemacht.

Danke


----------



## wiwohl (30. Juli 2013)

Danke für die tollen Berichte, sich haben mir die Eifel immer ein Stück näher gebracht. 

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## deevino (30. Juli 2013)

Och schade, hab immer viele Anregungen aus Deinen Tourbeschreibungen sammeln können...
Dann danke Dir sehr dafür, alles Gute und weiterhin viele schöne Touren noch!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## RadlerEifel (30. Juli 2013)

schade !!

Habe immer fleißig mitgelesen und will noch die ein oder andere Tour nachfahren...


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jürgen,

schade das du mit deinen Beträgen aufhörst, kann es aber auch verstehen, denn eigentlich willst du fahren und nicht knipsen 
Habe deine Berichte immer mit Begeisterung gelesen 
Man sieht sich
Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jürgen,

schade  eigentlich aber zu verstehen.

Danke für deine tollen Berichte! 

Für mich waren sie manchmal auch eine echte Motivationshilfe 

Gruß Frank


----------



## heizer1980 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorpostern anschließen, echt schade dass du nicht mehr weiter machst! Aber dass es auch viel Arbeit ist und man sich lieber auf den Sport konzentrieren will, dafür muss jeder Verständniss haben.
Vielleicht findet sich ja auch mal ein Nachahmer, selbst wenn nicht jede Tour dokumentiert wird.

Danke für die tollen Berichte und Bilder, war sehr inspirierend.


----------



## GBR (31. Juli 2013)

Auch von mir besten Dank für die Mühe.

Gruß Götz


----------



## eifeljeti (31. Juli 2013)

*BESTEN DANK *für die schönen Berichte. Es ist schade, aber nachvollziehbar, das du mal wieder mehr fahren als fotografieren willst!

Viele Grüße
Hein und der Rest der WutzonWheelz]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## heizer1980 (1. August 2013)

Falls es dich mal in die Nord Eifel (Monschau und Rursee) oder Aachen und Umgebung verschlägt, sag bescheid. Wir können dir bestimmt auch einen netten Tag mit guten Trails bieten.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. August 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. August 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Anstieg von Adenau bis hoch zum Karussell ist nicht nur für uns anstrengend. Die Hitze drückt, aber B_u_b_bi scheint noch Spaß zu haben.




Ey ! Ihr Chickenway-Fahrer  Fahrt ihr wohl das nächste mal gefällig über die Betonk-Platten 

Schön das du doch wieder Berichtest ....


----------



## B_u_b_bi (4. August 2013)

Wollte ich ja auch, aber bei der Geschwindigkeit hats mich immer wieder nach außen gedrückt...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. August 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. August 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2013)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (15. August 2013)

Supi, das freut mich.


----------



## at021971 (15. August 2013)

Also Jürgen, die Eifel hat schon irgendwas, wenn ich mir all Deine Touren so anschaue. Da musst du hier in München, solange man sich die 70 km bis zu den Bergen nicht immer antun möchte, ganz schon lange nach suchen. Bis auf das Isartal ist hier alles mehr oder weniger platt wie an der Nordseeküste. Schön, dass Du weitermachst!!!


----------



## DocB (15. August 2013)

Also in meinem Eifel-Dialekt heisst "Koul" einfach nur "Grube"  Grüße von der belgischen Seite! Tolle Fotos übrigens, ich muss doch noch mal das Bike in die alte Heimat mitbringen..


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2013)

... en koul is doch janz eefach e jrueß lauch


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2013)

...


----------



## xraycer (16. August 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...
> Was das _Berichten_ hier in meinem Tourtagebuch angeht, werde ich weiter machen. Es freut mich, dass euch meine Berichte bisher so gefallen haben. Und im Grunde genommen, macht es mir ja auch Spaß hier über meine Touren zu schreiben und mit Fotos euch weiterhin die Eifel näher zu bringen!


 
Super 

Deine Tourberichte geben mir immer wieder Impulse für neue Ecken in der Eifel.

Weiter so.


----------



## heizer1980 (16. August 2013)

Find ich super dass du weiter machst. Hätte aber auch Verständniss wenn du dich einschränkst. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2013)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (17. August 2013)

Ab nächsten Freitag habe ich Urlaub. Da haben wir zwei Wochen die Möglichkeit die MTB 14 zu fahren . Lediglich nächsten Samstag bin ich schon für die Ahr verbucht.


----------



## GBR (17. August 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> 10 sec. Selbstauslöser kann ganz schön schnell sein. Dafür hab ich mehrere Versuche gebraucht.




Den Aufwand können viele "stille" Mitleser gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finds klasse. Und wenn du das nächste Mal am Ürsfelder Bahnhof vorbeikommst, mach ich dir nen Kaffee 



			
				schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> ... en koul is doch janz eefach e jrueß lauch


Jetzt wird hier schon eifler Platt geschwätzt ... hier ist was los 

Gruß Götz


----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2013)

Nettes Video !
Aber wie ich beim Crussduathlon in Schleiden auch schon festgestellt habe:
Bergauf mit 500W unterwegs und bergab kriegen se nix aufe Kette !
Geil is auch die "NoFoot"-Technik bergab, respekt das du da so hartnäckig dran geblieben bist,
ich hätt schonmal was reserve für den Plumps gelassen 

Aber leider gewinnt man solche Rennen am Berg


----------



## baltes21 (19. August 2013)

Hallo Jürgen. Klasse Video und nochmals danke von den drei Maare bilden für deine Unterstützung. Leider habe ich dich abends nicht mehr gesehen. 
Grüße frank


----------



## Eifelheizer (19. August 2013)

@schraeg
Bin damals auch mal beim Crossduathlon in Schleiden mit gefahren.
Für mich war das ne super MTB-Strecke. 
Von den Anderen habe ich zu hören bekommen, dass es sau schwer war.
  @Jürgen
Bin am Samstag ein Teil der Strecke mit dem Guide Uli gefahren.
Anschließend einen Abstecher zum Koul Shore und zurück nach Daun.
War gut, vor allem die Geschichten von ihm. 
Am Ende musste er schnell zurück zum Crosstriathlon fahren und Flyer verteilen.


----------



## JumpingJohn (21. August 2013)

Hallo jmr-biking,

du hast doch schon beim 24h-Rennen am Nürburgring mitgemacht wie ich einige Seiten weiter vorne gelesen habe. Weißt du zufällig ob die MTB-Runde um die Nordschleife wärend des Event befahrbar ist? Ich fahre selber beim Rennen nicht mit, aber ein Kumpel von mir. Damit ich nicht nur im Fahrerlager oder aufm Campingplatz rumhänge habe ich mir überlegt neben der Tourenfahrt auf der Nordschleife mim Rennrad auch die MTB-Strecke einmal abzufahren. Leider lässt das Internet darüber keine Informationen springen.


----------



## Eifelheizer (21. August 2013)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Hallo jmr-biking,
> 
> du hast doch schon beim 24h-Rennen am Nürburgring mitgemacht wie ich einige Seiten weiter vorne gelesen habe. Weißt du zufällig ob die MTB-Runde um die Nordschleife wärend des Event befahrbar ist? Ich fahre selber beim Rennen nicht mit, aber ein Kumpel von mir. Damit ich nicht nur im Fahrerlager oder aufm Campingplatz rumhänge habe ich mir überlegt neben der Tourenfahrt auf der Nordschleife mim Rennrad auch die MTB-Strecke einmal abzufahren. Leider lässt das Internet darüber keine Informationen springen.



Die MTB Strecke rund um die Nordschleife ist frei befahrbar.
Zwischen Nürburg und Nordschleifenzufahrt wird die Straße für den KFZ gesperrt sein. Radfahrer und Fußgänger kommen durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2013)

...


----------



## JumpingJohn (21. August 2013)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Will mir die Runde auch aufs Garmin laden, der erwähnte Trail ist doch dann hoffentlich mit auf dem Track, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2013)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (22. August 2013)

Vom Burgkopf Hoffeld geht ein schöner Trail zum Ahrtalradweg runter.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. August 2013)

...


----------



## dieterAschmitz (1. September 2013)

geil - abbbbbo für mich
gruß dieter aus düren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2013)

...


----------



## dieterAschmitz (2. September 2013)

@ jmr 

vielen dank - das ist ja mal ein perfekter service

vll fahre wir die runde ja am freitag mal als warm up für die 24 std am wochende 

dir....   und allen anderen "mitturner" viel spaß bei rad am ring

evt. sieht man sich ja - zeit iss ja genug 

gruß

dieter


----------



## jmr-biking (4. September 2013)

...


----------



## JumpingJohn (4. September 2013)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> Die MTB Strecke rund um die Nordschleife ist frei befahrbar.
> Zwischen Nürburg und Nordschleifenzufahrt wird die Straße für den KFZ gesperrt sein. Radfahrer und Fußgänger kommen durch.


 
Erstens kommt es anders und Zweitens als man denkt, werde nun als Ersatzfahrer beim MTB-Rennen gebraucht und somit hat sich die Nordschleifen-Umrundung und die Tourenfahrt auf der Rennstrecke für mich erledigt, da muss ich wohl nochmal wann anders vorbei schauen! Aber zumindest bin ich dank euch schon mal informiert! 

@_jmr-biking_: Pfälzer-Wald ist spitze, da war ich vor 3 Wochen! Hab allerdings nur die Tour 1 geschafft, weil zu viel zu Fuss unterwegs!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. September 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2013)

...


----------



## eifeljeti (15. September 2013)

Hallo Jürgen,
schöner Bericht. Da hattet ihr ja das gleiche Wetter wie wir beim Öztaler  
Zu deinem Vorhaben mal als Einzelfahrer zu starten kann ich nur sagen. Mach es!!
Ich bin mittlerweile mehrere 24h-Rennen sowohl mit dem RR als auch mit dem MTB gefahren und es macht jedes mal wieder Spass. Hat was eigenes/besonderes wenn man es geschafft hat.
Grüsse Hein


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

...


----------



## fissenid (20. September 2013)

Tolle Bericht sind das ja wieder!!!!

Auf die Tracks bin ich auf GPSies gespannt! Es steht bald ein Pfalzbesuch an, und ich suche noch Strecken!!!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2013)

Hey Jürgen,
schade das ihr in sonem tollen Bikerevier so'n driss Wetter hattet. Da bin ich ja 500km südlich noch echt glimpflich davon gekommen. Von wegen Bikerevier mit Schönwettergarantie:
a) gibts das überhaupt ? und
b) wenn ja-> einfach kann jeder
Sonem kernigen Eifler machen doch die zwei Tropfen nix


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (20. September 2013)

@_jmr-biking_:
Immer wieder nett deine Berichte zu lesen 
Hast echt ein Händchen dafür, weiter so 
Erstmal gute Besserung!


----------



## Hombrucher (20. September 2013)

Hallo Jürgen,

wieder mal ein schöner Bericht unserer gemeinsamen Touren, Danke dafür. 
Ich habe mal den Thread abonniert, es ist immer schön von dir zu lesen.
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Doch, der Eifler liegt jetzt krank zuhause auf der Couch und gammelt vor sich hin.



Das muss eine ganz hinterhältige Attacke der Viren gewesen sein, unter normalen umständen kriegt man nen Eifler nich klein 
Gute Besserung, auf das du schnell wieder auf's Bike kommst.
Der goldene Herbst steht vor der Tür, für mich die schönste Jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. September 2013)

...


----------



## peewee (26. September 2013)

Du hast noch ein kleines Downhill-Schmankerl ausgelassen! Wärst du in der BundesstraBe-Kurve zur Oberburg rechts runter gefahren, hättest du die Serpetine der BundesstraBe abgekürzt bis zur der Brücke und an der Unterburg vorbei wieder hinauffahren können. 

gr.p


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2013)

...


----------



## peewee (27. September 2013)

Bist du schonmal bis Wittlich durchgefahren?


gr.p


----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelheizer (28. September 2013)

So ein *Fattes* Teil habe ich beim Vulkanbike Marathon mitfahren gesehen.


----------



## heizer1980 (28. September 2013)

Jep der Kerl war schon hammer drauf. Dabei hatte ich gedacht, dass ich mit meinem 180mm E1 ein schweres Los gezogen habe. Hätte gerne mal gesehen wie der die 15% Anstiege mit dem tiefem Schlamm gemeistert hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Jep der Kerl war schon hammer drauf. Dabei hatte ich gedacht, dass ich mit meinem 180mm E1 ein schweres Los gezogen habe. Hätte gerne mal gesehen wie der die 15% Anstiege mit dem tiefem Schlamm gemeistert hat.



Also mit dem29er gingen die Schlammpassagen sehr gut,war früher ja echt anti-29er, aber seit meine Frau son Teil hat nutze ich es auch und muss sagen das die Dinger für sowas wie den Vulkanbike echt tippitoppi sind. Die Frage ist ob man dann mit den breiten Dingern nur aufschwimmt und den Schlamm umwälzt 

Aber ich sehe schon, der Jürgen hat sich für Schneehöhen jenseits der 30cm ausgerüstet damit er nichmehr auf die Rolle muss


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Optimizer (1. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Berichte! :thumbup:

Und die Eifel scheint schöner zu sein, als ich die ganze Zeit dachte.

Gruß aus der Pfalz
Der Optimizer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2013)

@ Jürgen:  man lernt halt nie aus 

@ Optimizer:erzähl das bloss nirgendsrum sons können wir uns hier demnächst vor Bikern nicht retten


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2013)

Joha, wollte da am Donnerstag mal vorbeischaun.
Geht auch erst um 12 los, Studentenfreundliche Zeit


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (4. Oktober 2013)

den Booser Traumpfad sind wir vor zwei Wochen gewandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (9. Oktober 2013)

Keine Fotos vom Kirchbergtrail ð¢
Kein Problem, hier gibt's ein Film von mir.
Viel SpaÃ ð

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eP3ohPCHrU8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=eP3ohPCHrU8


----------



## Eifelbewohner (9. Oktober 2013)

Immer sehr schöne Berichte mit vielen tollen Bildern.
Diesmal auch mal vor meiner "Haustür" 

Gruß aus Wershofen und ........... WEITER SO!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2013)

@ eifelbewohner:
Hey, Grüße vom Hubi, wir hatten bei der "Indian Summer" in Nettersheim kurz das vergnügen


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Eifelbiker (jmr-biking),
sehr interessante und schöne Touren und Berichte dazu
. 
Wenn ich so was auch in meiner Gegend durchführen wollte.....ich bin meistens allein unterwegs......wie bekomme ich mich, auch so gut wie Du, mit dem Bike in Aktion fotografiert?
Hast Du eine Kamera mit so einer Sonderfunktion (Bewegungserkennung oder so) in Gebrauch oder fährt da immer noch Jemand mit?
Allein ist es natürlich dann immer auch eine "Läuferrunde", aber so wird ein Bericht auch persönlicher.
Wenn Du mir da ein paar kurze Tipps geben könntest.
VG Jens


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Oktober 2013)

Da bin ich ja bestens ausgerüstet ......meine Kamera hat auch 10sec. und so ein ähnliches Stativ nehme ich auch.
Also sollte ich jetzt intensiv am Timing und am schnellen Aufsteigen mit cooler Haltung arbeiten......das artet ja richtig in Stress aus .
Für den Bericht müsste ich mir wahrscheinlich noch eine Sekretärin oder einen Spickzettel(auch digital) mit auf Tour nehmen.....ich kann mir ja nicht alles merken .
Viele Dank erst mal 
VG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@ Hubi:* Meet an Greet in meinem Tagebuch, oder was?  Sag mal, die CTF vom SV Einruhr am 02.11. beim Rursee-Marathon, kann die was? Ich wollte dort hin.



Hm, da war ich selber noch nie. Bin ich schon Jahre dran mal dahin zu fahren, war aber immer was dazwischen gekommen, Steht auch diesesmal wieder im Kalender. Das ist aber so wie ich mitbekommen habe keine klassische CTF sondern eher eine geführte Tour in verschiedenen Gruppen ähnlich der Radrebellentour. Mal sehn wenn's passt werd ich mal dort hin radeln und mir das mal angucken.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2013)

Also in früheren Jahren hat der SV Einruhr schöne Runden mit Trails geführt. Ich fürchte aber, durch den Nationalpark dürfte das eine etwas breite Angelegenheit werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja hatte ich auch früher von gehört das das immer schöne Runden waren.
Da durfte man sich ja auch noch an der Leykaul ( jetziger Schöpfungspfad ) austoben.
Ich hör besser auf drüber nachzudenken sonst bin ich ruck zuck wieder in Rage 

Bei gpsies gibts den Track von letztem male da wars wirklich eher ne breitere Angelegenheit.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzyurinvlpcnjzkz
Landschaftlich natürlich immer Top die Gegend da.
Najamal sehn, muss mich noch was kundig machen.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## JumpingJohn (18. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder super! 

Wie fährt sich das Fatty denn auf den Wurzel-Trails so ohne Federung, auf dem Video schauts ziemlich ruppig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Mix aus Fotos und Videos 

Die Gegend ist ja fast mein "Heimatrevier". Falls Du da nochmals fährst ein Tip. Wenn Du den Trail von Zingscheid runter kommst fährst nicht links zur Burg Reifferscheid hoch sondern ein Stck. weiter durch den Ort und dann rechts über den Kupferhardweg hinterm Sportplatz hoch auf den Hohleberg. Von dort geht ein super Trail mit Serpentinen los der unten links weg in den Kreuzwegtrail mündet und Du direkt wieder auf der Blumenthalstrasse  Richtg. Burg hoch landest.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hey Jürgen,haste dir diesmal ein feinesLändchen ausgesucht, da fahr ich auch immer mal gerne hin :daumen

Den Trail den spitfire erwähnt hat kann ich dir auch empfehlen beim nächsten male aufzusuchen,der is recht fluffig !


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## t_h_b (19. Oktober 2013)

Der "ohne Klingeleffekt" ist mit Spikes noch besser ;-).


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2013)

Na,scheint ja so schlecht nich gewesen zu sein dat Toürschjen !
Bei dem Herbstwald sind Trails aber auch nebensache, einfach herrlich im moment !
Mal sehn ob ich auch da hin komme, machs ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig.
Werde wenn wohl mitm Radl anreisen, wollte diesjahr nochn "hundotta" voll machen.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann fahre ich auch mit.
P.S. Gestern bin ich die Tour 7 "Im Ländchen nichts Neues" gefahren.
Einstieg war Zingscheid, weil ich in Sistig losgefahren bin.
Waren jede Menge Reifenspuren zu sehen, nur kein Fatty.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## dieterAschmitz (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi - ich wollte dann an der Stelle mal DANKE für die coolen Bilder und Berichte sagen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## heizer1980 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch an der Tour in Erkensruhr teilgenommen.  Dieses Jahr sind wir auch wieder mit dabei, auch wenn der Trailanteil gegen null geht und die Wege mehr als bekannt sind. Es macht trotzdem Spaß und der SV EE gibt sich immer viel Mühe mit der Veranstaltung. Gilt im Übrigen auch für den MTB Marathon. 
Ob ich mit dem Rad anreise entscheide ich aber spontan. Wird darauf ankommen wie anstrengend die Tour am Freitag wird.
 @schraeg: vielleicht trifft man sich ja noch auf ein Bier


----------



## heizer1980 (28. Oktober 2013)

Doppelpost sorry


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. Oktober 2013)

@ jmr zum kaffee hätte ich einen Tip

http://www.campz.de/camping/campingkueche/esbit-titan-trockenbrennstoff-kocher/235309.html

http://www.campz.de/camping/campingkueche/esbit-aluminium-kessel/235371.html

http://www.campz.de/relags-sturmstreichhoelzer-in-dose-234985.html

ein wenig ALUfolie (Windschutz) - dazu ein Pappbecher aus dem Aralshop und löslichen Kaffee.

Passt alles in den Wasserkessel - Tüte drum - auf die Hütte fertig -
geht auch für Tee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hey Jürgen,
da hätt ich dich ja heute beinah über den Haufen gefahren. War heut auch im Ahrtal und am Steinerberghaus. Leider mit blödem Ende > Gabel putt.
Könnte dir im Ahrtal auch mal was traillasitiges zukommen lassen oder wir dämmeln mal sowas zusammen ab !


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelheizer (30. Oktober 2013)

An der Hohe Warte hättest du rechts rum fahren sollen, da ist auch ne grandiose Aussicht. Aber ich glaube da warst du auch schon. 

Ja, es ist immer wieder eine Qual über den Radweg bergauf Heim zu fahren.  Dieses Jahr schon zig mal gefahren.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. Oktober 2013)

@ jmr
Teekessel ist etwas übertrieben )
Höhe: 7.5 cm
Durchmesser: 15 cm
Gewicht: 136 g

paßt in zwei hände und ist im winter gut zum aufwärmen der Hände 
ich habs bei > 2 std dabei


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Oktober 2013)

Warum fährst du nicht mit dem Fatbike?
Das zieht noch mehr Körner aus den Beinen


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich interessant an, hatte noch nichts davon gehört.
Mach das und berichte uns, ob es wirklich was taugt 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@ BlackLupo:* Bei mir läuft das vor einer Biketour so: Ich geh in den Keller und mach ene mene muh und dann muss ein Bike dran glauben. Das wird dann dreckig gemacht.  Dickmops ist gerade schön sauber und darf sich ausruhen.
> Aber hast schon recht, ich muss noch an der Übersetzung arbeiten. Es wird wahrscheinlich noch für den Winter ein Leonardi Racing Kassettenadapter drauf kommen, denn ich will bei 1x10 bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini1709 (4. November 2013)

Hallo ,ich bin ganz neu hier und total begeistert von deinen ganzen Touren ...ððð....da hab ich ja jede Menge zu tun um die alle abzufahren !ð´ð


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2013)

Ey Jürgen, wars de eigentlich am Samstag in Einruhr ? Ich ned


----------



## jmr-biking (4. November 2013)

...


----------



## heizer1980 (4. November 2013)

War wieder eine schöne Runde in Einruhr. Streckenführung wurde geändert. Auch wenn es während der Veranstaltung nur zweimal kurz genieselt hat, sah ich danach aus wie Sau ;-)


----------



## Eifelheizer (4. November 2013)

Weicheier! 
Genieselt ist gut. 

Dann muss halt dieser Bericht herhalten:
http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...mrurseemarathon100_size-L.html?autostart=true


----------



## jmr-biking (4. November 2013)

...


----------



## mini1709 (4. November 2013)

ð²


----------



## jmr-biking (5. November 2013)

...


----------



## xraycer (5. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *30.10.2013: Im Ahrtal, Episode 1*
> ...
> Fortsetzung folgt...



Hallo Jürgen,

hast du von der Tour auch einen gps-track?


----------



## jmr-biking (15. November 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2013)

du kriegst auch alles kaputt


----------



## jmr-biking (15. November 2013)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (15. November 2013)

Hehe cool, einige Abschnitte bin ich heute auch gefahren. ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

...


----------



## mini1709 (22. November 2013)

Danke für die nette Werbung 
Wir arbeiten fleißig an der Strecke und hoffen das der Wettergott es gut mit uns meint 
Liebe Grüße aus Wallenborn


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2013)

mini1709 schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Werbung
> Wir arbeiten fleißig an der Strecke und hoffen das der Wettergott es gut mit uns meint
> Liebe Grüße aus Wallenborn



Das hoffe ich für euch auch ... weil dann werd ich wohl mal vorbeischaun 
Sind denn Anmeldungen am gleichen Tag möglich ?
Ist das denn eher eine CTF mit ausgeschilderter Strecke oder starten da alle auf einem Haufen ?

Werd da irgendwie mit dem Letze-Dialekt  net ganz schlau draus ???


----------



## mini1709 (22. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich für euch auch ... weil dann werd ich wohl mal vorbeischaun
> Sind denn Anmeldungen am gleichen Tag möglich ?
> Ist das denn eher eine CTF mit ausgeschilderter Strecke oder starten da alle auf einem Haufen ?
> 
> Werd da irgendwie mit dem Letze-Dialekt  net ganz schlau draus ???



......ne keine CTF  in Wallenborn findet eine Laufveranstaltung statt .... CTF in Grevenmacher eine Woche später


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2013)

Wer Lesen kann is im Vorteil ! Mann bin ich blind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini1709 (22. November 2013)

Kannst ja trotzdem vorbei kommen  Ein lockeres Läufchen tut auch dem Radler gut !!! 





schraeg schrieb:


> Wer Lesen kann is im Vorteil ! Mann bin ich blind


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2013)

Da hast du recht, mach ich im Winter auch immermal gerne kriegt man gut die Birne frei 
Morgen is aba schon Werken und nenTermin im Kalender, schade !


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2013)

...


----------



## Nibroc (27. November 2013)

da haben wir uns knapp verpasst 

war da eben im dunkeln unterwegs


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey Jürgen,
ich sehe bei euch war auch so feines Wetter wie hier 
Die Drehkreuze sind für de Ziegen nä. Da gibts hier schon nen eigenen Thread zu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=659916
Ist wegen dem Landschaftsschutz,die setzen da Ziegen aus die die Hänge kahlfressen sollen und die so frei halten. Un damit die nich ausbüchsen hamse die tollen Zäune gebaut !


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## xraycer (2. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *01.12.2013: Dauner Maare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin gespannt wann die ersten Ziegen den *DREH* raus haben und auf der anderen Seite des Zauns stehen


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (6. Dezember 2013)

Da habt ihr unseren neuen Radweg getestet. Und trocken war es aus einigermaßen. Irgendwie hab ich zur Zeit immer das Glück, wenn Luft zum Radeln wäre weint Petrus. Also quäle ich jetzt Leute beim Spinning .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2013)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich zur Zeit immer das Glück, wenn Luft zum Radeln wäre weint Petrus. Also quäle ich jetzt Leute beim Spinning .



Weichflöten ! Raus mit euch, so schlecht is dat Wetter gar nich


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2013)

Sachen gibts !


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (10. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Dezember 2013)

Glaube, ich muss mich nach einem neuen Arbeitgeber umschauen, habe eindeutig nicht genug Zeit zum radeln 
 Jürgen, bei deinen Touren kann man nur neidisch werden 




jmr-biking schrieb:


> *10.12.2013: Im Sahrbachtal*


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 170695 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Jürgen,
vielen Dank für die super Tourenberichte und die tollen Fotos aus der Eifel !!!
Ich lese von Anfang an mit und habe mir von GPSies einige Tracks runtergeladen für meine Tourenplanung in der Eifel im nächsten Jahr.
Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland, meinem Heimatrevier,
Gerd


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## RadlerEifel (12. Dezember 2013)

Statistisch gesehen ist jetzt erst mal Ruhe angesagt was Plattfüße betrifft.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2013)

Kannste die dicken nich schlauchlos mit Milch fahren ?


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Dezember 2013)

Schwarz-Weiß Fotos haben was 
Fährst du ohne Milch?
Probier es mal, habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, auch bei niedrigen Luftdruck 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> *12.12.2013: The Fog*
> 
> Neblig ist es heute morgen. Das schreit doch förmlich nach einer "The Fog-Tour". Aber wie fast immer, kommt alles ganz anders.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2013)

Vorsicht mit Milch & niedrigen Luftdruck im Bikepark ! Da hauts einem eventuell den Mantel von der Felge, hat einen Bikekollegen 4 Wochen Pause beschert !


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Dezember 2013)

Sehe schon, du kommst selber klar 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, die Ursache ist erst mal gefunden. Hinten waren es gleich zwei Einstiche von Dornen oder Ähnlichem. Vorne war ein klitzekleiner Einstich, was dann auch den schleichenden Plattfuß erklärt.
> 
> Im Bikepark bin ich ja eher seltener unterwegs.  Man kann aber auch nicht die Lüftdrücke zwischen FatTire und normalen Reifen vergleichen.
> Ich hab noch ne Flasche Doc Blue hier stehen. Ich denke, die wird in die Schläuche rein gefüllt.
> ...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt`s etwas Kriegsgeschichte. Am Flughafen Dahlemer Binz erklärt das Westwallzentrum Eifel auf Tafeln ein paar übrig gebliebene Relikte aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Hier ist ein Kabelbrunnen und Festungsfestnetzanschluss für die Fernmeldekommunikation zu sehen.



pah, jetz weiss ich auch wofür diese komischen Dinger sind ! Davon gibts in der Nähe von Maria Wald auch ein paar. Hab mir schon fast gedacht das das mit den Puff-Peng-Knall Bauten von vor 70 Jahren zu tun hat ! Ich glaube die haben damals so ziemlich jeden Sack Zement verballert der aufzutreiben war.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi JMR, taugt denn das orange Wunderschutzplatik was???
Danke für die Antwort - und für die immer guten Szenen und Berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Leider *ist nicht mehr viel davon zu sehen. An der L115 finde ich nichts mehr von den Plateau`s und im Wald bei Lommersdorf auch nur noch 2 Schächte aus Beton. Die Natur erobert sich alles zurück. Von der 3. Rampe bei Falkenberg ist wohl noch mehr zu sehen, aber die war mir zu weit ab vom Schuss. 70 km und 1150 hm reichen mir für heute. Alle Hintergründe über den "Eifelschreck" und der 51. belgischen Raketenbatterie kann man hier nachlesen: Klick



Gott sei Dank is davon nix mehr zu sehen !


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Dezember 2013)

Dito


----------



## dieterAschmitz (1. Januar 2014)

Jo - Frohes + Gesundes 2014.
Und besten >Dank für die schönen Berichte und Bilder.....


----------



## Eifelheizer (3. Januar 2014)

Ebenfalls auch ein frohes Neues! 
Bei all den schönen Touren, wie viel Kilometer bist du 2013 gefahren?
Ich schätze mal mehr als 6007 km 

Gruß Erik


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (8. Januar 2014)

Genauso sah ich heute auch aus 
Aber solange es noch funktionierende Waschmaschinen gibt, ist mir das egal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2014)

Ist wohl momentan Normalzustand:


----------



## 2014macHartmann (9. Januar 2014)

Na da seid ihr wohl erst los gefahren? 


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2014)

... so langsam wirds was mit der Buxe


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2014)

.. nich nur die dicke ist entscheidend auch die länge ... 
Je größer der Umfang um so besser die Beschleunigung des Matsches


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2014)

Never give up !
Fight the mud !


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## sibu (20. Januar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Endspurt zurück nach Mayen. Nette Trainingsstrecke für zwischendurch. Wird wohl auch von anderen Bikern und Joggern gern benutzt. Hab so einige unterwegs getroffen.


 ... und bei gutem Wetter auch von Spaziergängern ohne und mit Hund. Die haben z.T. das Hobby, den Hund auf der anderen Wegseite schnüffeln zu lassen und sind dann ganz empört, wenn man sie auf die quergespannte Hundeleine anspricht.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Januar 2014)

Nicht verzweifeln, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage!



jmr-biking schrieb:


> *24.01.2014: Arbeitsweg*
> 
> Guido, ich brauch ein Rennrad. Für die nächsten 3 Monate flieg ich nach Malle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## mini1709 (27. Januar 2014)

Fleißig Fleißig ....


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (3. Februar 2014)

Ist der komplett asphaltiert, also was für's RR?

Gruß

Günni


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (3. Februar 2014)

Hört sich prima an.

Danke


----------



## DocB (3. Februar 2014)

Wiesenbach, oh alte Heimat...
In St. Vith hättest Du "Reisfladen mit Makrönchen" probieren sollen - oder "Luxemburger". Oder "Eclairs". Also die Bäckereien da können was 
Aber zum echten Biken ist da kaum was. Es gibt halt keine Wandervereine (ein echter Ostbelgier fährt Auto) und daher kaum Trails.
Schade eigentlich. Empfehlen kann ich den Wanderweg entlang der Our ab 3Ländereck. Aber das ist dann ja auch Luxemburg-Deutschland...


----------



## peewee (3. Februar 2014)

man kann auch direkt an der Grenze die n646-StraBe nehmen, dann fällt das ganze nicht-aphaltierte Stück raus. Einmal hoch unter die Autobahn durch, an der Raststätte vorbei und wieder über die Autobahnbrücke linksab runter nach Breitfeld und dort wieder auf die Strecke, oder den Ansteig bis zum Kreisverkehr am Bushof hoch.

Ganz nebenbei: Am Campingplatz haben sie jetzt eine schöne MTB-runde gemacht um die Kiesgrube herum.

gr.p


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich denke er meint zwischen Schwimmbad und ehemaligem Steinbruch.  Am rechten Hang ist ein kleines Trail-Netzwerk in den Hang geschnitzt, da finden manchmal auch Rennen statt. Vorbild war denke ich der Gerolsteiner Vulkanpark, aber der ist definitiv größer.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2014)

.,..


----------



## DocB (4. Februar 2014)

Kein Wunder, dass Dir das typisch belgische Radler-Essen (nehmen auch Profis schon mal zu sich!) nicht schmeckt - da gehört auch ein lecker Bier dazu!


----------



## peewee (4. Februar 2014)

Wurde dann jetzt alles ab der Grenze bis St Vith asphaltiert? Ich habe das nämlich nicht so in Erinnerung. Das Stück Vennbahn zwischen Waimes und St. Vith über Montenau ist nicht-asphaltiert (oder es hat sich etwas getan in letzter Zeit). Deswegen bin ich mit dem Renner immer über Deidenberg, Montenau, Ligneuville und Cligneval gefahren. 
Du hättest in Malmedy einen sehr schönen Aussichtspunkt erreichen können unweit von deinem Rastplatz, nämlich les Rochers de Falize. Über Asphalt hoch, durch den Wald runter. Lohnt(e) sich.
Wenn du wieder mal in Andernach auftauchst, quere den Rhein bei km 615 (Brücke b256 oder Fähre) und fahre steil hinauf durch Leutesdorf zum Langenbergskopf und schaue dir den Kaltwassergeysir an. Jede Stunde bruzzelt er einmal, wenn ein Schiff abmehrt geht's in wenigen Minuten los.

gr.p


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2014)

... zum Thema Bike von unrat zu befreien: ich mach's im Winter immer nur grob da es sich eh nicht wirklich lohnt.
Kurz mitm Gartenschlauch abgeduscht, schnell  mal mitm feuchten Lappen drüber schon geht's wieder.
Kostet max. 10 minuten und die Klamotten werden auch gleich mal mit untern Schlauch gehalten.
Sollte man nur immer gleich machen, is die Prappe ersma angetrocknet isset dreimal so schwer.

Natürlich doof wenns richtig friert und Schnee hat

Aber die Radweg-variante is auch gut  jedenfalls besser als Spinning und Rolle


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## S-M-F (10. Februar 2014)

Das macht richtig Spaß hier mit zu lesen!


----------



## eifelermaettes (10. Februar 2014)

An der Brücke mit dem gelbem Holzrück-Teil haben wir gestern aus Richtung Losheim gestenden und haben auch gedreht 
War ja dann wohl nicht so weit zu schieben .
Egal, beim nächsten mal gehts weiter.

PS: Schöne Berichte!!


----------



## DocB (10. Februar 2014)

Da bin ich früher Langlaufski gefahren. Als es noch richtig Winter war in der Eifel. Noch im vorigen Jahrtausend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelermaettes (11. Februar 2014)

Meinst Du so was:


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2014)

Hey Mättes, watt lööf in Kruneneburesch ?Alles Takko oder watt ? Wird nochmal Zeit fürn zünftiges Türschjen bei de Bämmese oder so


----------



## DocB (11. Februar 2014)

In Losheimergraben entspringen doch Kyll, Our und Warche, man könnte also von der Mosel hoch und wieder runter, oder direkt bis zur Maas runter oder... Reiseradlerforum hier oder was?


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2014)

..


----------



## DocB (12. Februar 2014)

Danke, fühle mich geehrt...
ich kam da immer von der anderen Seite her in den Wolfsbusch (Deidenberg - Montenau).
Uh, Wolfsbusch ist bezüglich Trails eine positive Ausnahme. Wenn ich Dir etwas noch besseres empfehlen darf: von Malmedy entlang der Warche aufs Hohe Venn und wieder zurück. Kalvarienberg vorher mitnehmen.Das hat hat schon tw. was "wildromantisches" und kann fast mit Manderscheid mithalten (Burg="Reinhardstein" gibt es auch).
GPS habe ich nicht dafür, vor 20 Jahren gab es das noch nicht..."See und Burgtour" trifft es leider nicht ganz. Man muss immer unten am Fluss lang, dann zur Talsperre Robertville hoch, dann zur Burg Reinhardstein, dann zum Wasserfall in einem Nebental und dem wieder zurück. Wanderwege, Wanderbrücken, Bachdurchfahrten, Felsen... Wenn ich bischen Zeit finde, klick ich was in BaseCamp zusammen. Wenn mein Hirn das noch ausspuckt... 
Trails sind meiner Meinung nach aber in der Vulkaneifel / Müllertal (Lux.) besser.
Datt ech datt noch ens üvver Dötschlaand on Lötzeburesch saan dütt, hätt ech och net jedaat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2014)

Malmedy kann ich auch wärmsten empfehlen !
Einiges ist in OSM drin, einges ist auch bestandteil des RDHF und das war schon nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (17. Februar 2014)

Und im Sommer kann man im See baden. Ist zwar Trinkwasser, aber das sieht man nicht so eng in B
Als Kind haben wir immer Flöße gebaut und sind meistens quer über den See gepaddelt. Allerdings war damals der Seerundweg noch ein wüster Trampelpfad....


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## eifelermaettes (19. Februar 2014)

Wieso ist das auf Deinen Fotos immer hell????   Ich fahre zur Zeit morgens im düstern und bin auch erst im düstern wieder zu Hause!!
Aber klasse Berichte. Ich freue mich schon auf´s WE, weil da kann ich auch im hellen fahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2014)

... kannsde den nich mal bei 90°C waschen das da ein M draus wird, dann hätt ich den direkt genommen !

Is der neue der Lurcher oder Chinakohl ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2014)

Schaut gut aus der Plaste Prügel  einzig die Griffe ... aber das is Geschmack- bzw. Grifffrage.
Wenn ich nich son Megaplautzenbär wäre würd ich mir ja auch vielleicht mal Tupperware kaufen .... aber so .... lieber mehr vertrauen in Alu.
Rein des Kopfes wegen 


Heeee.....seh ich richtig das on-one den 29er Scandal gar nich mehr anbietet ?


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## JumpingJohn (26. Februar 2014)

@jmr-biking: Ich muss gerade mal ne Frage fern ab deiner Touren stellen, wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anschaue, dann fällt mir gerade heute auf das der Untergrund auf dem du dich derzeit bewegst dem bei mir sehr ähnelt (wahrscheinlich siehts Deutschlandweit ähnlich aus). Gestern war ich mal wieder unterwegs und musste speziell wo es matschig war feststellen das die Tage meines 2.2er Mountainking auf dem Hinterrad gezählt sind (kaum mehr Profil) und etwas Neues her muss. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich meine Herbst und Winter Bereifung verändern soll (bisher Mountainking) oder vielleicht lohnt es sich ja schon den 2.4er zu nehmen anstatt ein komplett anderes Modell. Mich würde eigentlich nur interesieren was du auf deinen Bikes im Winter fährst wenn du nicht gerade das Fatty benutzt?


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## JumpingJohn (26. Februar 2014)

Mhh..., schade. Hätte ja sein können. Aber danke für die Auskunft, ich bin in der Regel auch eher ein Weichei, aber in der aktuellen übergangszeit wird sich das ein oder andere Matschloch wohl nicht umfahren lassen, auch wenn der überwigende Rest schon recht gut fahrbar ist. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mit sicherheit nicht auf spezielle Matschreifen zurückgreifen werde.

Schwanke derzeit zwischen bei MK 2.2 bleiben, den 2.4er ausprobieren (wobei ich nicht weiß ob der im Hinterbau genug Platz hat) und NobbyNic. Naja, ich werd wohl noch einwenig lesen und auch so zu irgendeiner Entscheidung kommen.

Viel Spaß beim biken, freu mich schon auf den Bericht und Bilder zur nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe letzte Saison das erste mal auf dem AM nen Maxxis probiert. Den Minion in 2,35 in MaxxPro60 Mischung, also der normale Faltreifen.
Im Nassen ist der schon ne Wucht, möchte mal wissen wie gut dann die angeblich noch besseren 1Ply sind. Kann ich nur empfehlen, die abauen auch recht schmal für nen 2,35er. Sind allerdings vom Rollwiederstand etwas höher als Nobby oder MK. Dafür aber um Welten besser was die Haftung bei Nassen Verhältnissen geht bei etwa gleichem Verschleiss. Habe aktuell mal den Hans Dampf (TrailStar SnakeSkin) am VR getestet, der is auch ganz ok, aber setzt sich relativ schnell zu und hat auch lange nich die Nasshaftung wie der Minion.

Nobby Nic war bei mir Serienmässig drauf, der hat aber im nassen immer digitalen Grip -> 0 oder 1 -> also grip oder gar keinen grip, dazwischen liegen maximal 0,1sec Zeit zu reagieren. Nudel die derzeit nur noch aufm Hinterrad runter, da is mir das egal.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2014)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (5. März 2014)

Glückwunsch!!! 
Könnte mir auch was besseres Vorstellen, als im Büro zu hängen 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> *05.03.2014: Arbeitsweg und...
> *
> ab jetzt ein paar Tage schichtfrei!


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2014)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (6. März 2014)

So is et, aber dann werde ich radeln 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> @BlackLupo : So trägt jeder sein Päckchen. Ich muss am WE wieder Dienst schieben...


----------



## DocB (7. März 2014)

Echt schöne Fotos, irgendwie sogar besser als in echt  Wie schon mal geschrieben: viel Trails hats da in der Gegend nun mal nicht 
Allerdings ist mein Wissen darüber auch schon >10 Jahre her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelermaettes (7. März 2014)

Super Bilder, da kriegt man Bock auf biken. Ich denke am WE werden wir die Runde mal nachfahren!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2014)

Also was die Trails angeht da haben mich die Randonnèes in der Gegend aber anders gelehrt.
Rund um Malmedy gibts einiges auch anspruchsvolles zu fahren.Ich bin zwei mal den RDHF gefahren,
die Traildichte dort ist so hoch da träumt man hierzulande nur von.

Erstes "ernstzunehmendes" Randonnèe geht übrigends schon am 23.03 los:http://www.o2bikers.com/agendaDetail.asp?eventID=2274
Kann ich nur empfehlen 

Mättes hat ja auch nen recht ordentliches Toürschjen da auf der Pfanne


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2014)

...


----------



## sibu (7. März 2014)

Hallo,

wie schaut es an der Holzwarche mit den Narzissen aus? Ist schon etwas grün oder gar gelb zu sehen?

Gruß sibu


----------



## DocB (7. März 2014)

Also in der belgischen Eifel (also der deutschsprachige Teil , Malmedy usw. sei mal außen vor) sieht es mit Trails einfach mager aus. Das kommt daher, dass es einfach kaum alte (wurden meist durch Forstwege ersetzt) oder neue Pfade gibt. Letzteres kommt wohl daher, dass es keine Wandervereine wie in meiner neuen Heimat Schwarzwaldverein oder Albverein gibt, die die Wanderwege pflegen. Die wenigen Wanderer schlappen über Forstwege (mit meinen Eltern früher immer gemacht). Wandern war 30 Jahre lang so was von out... Und Biken ist noch zu jung, vor allem: niemand schaufelt/trampelt Wege. Außerdem: welcher Landbewohner geht freiwillig ohne Auto nach draußen? Das ist auch hier in Süddeutschland so. Die Wege werden alle von kleinstädtischen, älteren Akademikern (sehr oft pensionierten  Lehrern+ "Umfeld") gepflegt.
Ausnahmen siehe Malmedy Warchetal (Tourismus), Bütgenbach Stausee (Tourismus), St.Vith "Trailpark" (Radsportverein), Ourtal Grenze D-Lux (alter Wanderweg!). Da endets meines Wissens nach schon, kurze Stückchen Trail (z.B. Wolfsbusch) mal außen vor.
Ist schon schade, im Vergleich zu Manderscheid oder Koulshoure und überhaupt der Vulkaneifel bzw. Luxemburg Müllerthal.
Ich glaube, es fehlt auch einfach die kritische Masse Biker+Wanderer, um auch mal Arbeitseinsatz zu leisten.
Und Touristen machen "no dig - but ride".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2014)

Ich glaube deine Vorstellung von einem Trail sind eher zu "Bikepark" mäßig oder du warts schon länger nicht mehr in Belgien.
Ok, die Gegend um St.Vith kenneich noch nicht so aber ich sage mal im Dreieck Losheim / Monschau / Spa gibt's jede Menge Trails,
man muss nur wissen wo. Dazu eignen sich die schon erwähnten Rando's perfekt. Vor allem man muss nur den Schildern folgen.
Auch die Marathons in Belgien ( Waimes, La Reid, Malmedy ) sind von Trailanteil den deutschen umlängen vorraus,
dagegen wirkt der Vulkanbike wie ne Rennradtour. Dort wird MTB eh ganz anders "gelebt" wie hier,man hat den Eindruck dort ist 
es Volkssport, es wird nicht rumgemault wenn man als MTBler auf nem Trail unterwegs ist und der Sport wird einfach nur gelebt:
"Schnauze halten, dämmeln und Spass haben"scheint hier die devise.Es gibt dort z.B. auch bei jeden größeren Sportverein
ne MTB Abteilung und sogar jede Menge Junioren Rennen, sowas muss man in RLP und NRW schon suchen gehen.
Die Koulshore übrigends finde ich wirkt gegen Ferme Libert wie Krabbelgruppe im Sandkasten.

Rundum finde ich das die Belgier in Sachen aktzeptanz und ausleben des MTB-Sport uns schon einige Schritte vorraus sind,
meine persönliche Meinung.

So ich will dem Jürgen aber nich den ganzen faden zumüllen, also zurück zum wesentlichen und dem wichtigeren: Jürgens Tourberichte !


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2014)

...


----------



## sibu (7. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @sibu : Vereinzelt sieht man schon kleine Osterglöckchen die gerade raus kommen. Ansonsten ist es noch etwas zu früh...
> 
> Schönes WE mit tollen Touren euch allen!



Danke für die Info. Der heimische ADFC plant in 14 Tagen eine Tagestour von Bonn zu den Narzissen und zurück. Wenn das Wetter so wird, wie angekündigt, kommen wir dann gerade recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (7. März 2014)

Ja, die Randos sind wirklich gut. Auch früher schon. Halte auch schon die Klappe


----------



## boarder43 (9. März 2014)

Hallo Jürgen
Mal ne neugierige Frage, Gibt's heuer wieder ein Out of Eifel Spezial Gardasee wie 2013?
War einfach geil


----------



## jmr-biking (9. März 2014)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (9. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @boarder43 : Stell mir doch nicht so schwierige Fragen!  Ein "Sommer-Out of Eifel Spezial" ist schon fertig durchgeplant und wird hier Ende der Sommer-Ferien kommen. Da geht`s dann um tiefe Schluchten und hohe Pässe im Dreiländereck I/A/CH.
> 
> Weitere Hirngespinste gibt`s viele, aber die reichen für mein ganzes restliches Biker-Leben.



Ich war letztes Jahr in Nauders unterwegs, ist ne schöne Ecke.
http://www.ahrtalbiker.de/tour-bilder-video/tour-bilder/nauders-2013/
Wenn du durch die Schlucht fährst, dann bring bitte die Kamera mit, den mein Kollege dort vergessen hat. 
Wenn du willst, dann kann ich dich mit ein paar Info´s und GPS füttern.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (10. März 2014)

Top!


----------



## 1817 (10. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *14.03.2012: Feierabendrunde durch den Eichen- und Dünnenbusch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tschuldigung, wo sind hier die Eichen vom Eichen und Dünnenbusch? Und ich wohne zwar in Pottenstein, doch Berndorf 2560 PLZ ist nur 2 Kilometer entfernt von mir!
Doch diese Gegend kenne ich nicht , aber net da!


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2014)

...


----------



## 1817 (10. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @DocB : Danke! Und das alles ohne mein Stativ. 30 min. nach Abfahrt habe ist mir eingefallen, dass ich mein Gorillapod zuhause hab liegen lassen.
> Musste mir dann immer was basteln. Auf dem letzten Trail ist die Kamera dann den Abhang runter und ich fast mit dem Bike hinterher.
> Meine Trailtechnik ist wohl etwas über den Winter eingerostet.
> 
> @1817 : Das liegt wohl daran, das du das Berndorf in Österreich meinst, ich aber im deutschen Berndorf wohne.


ja, genau 
aber schöne Gegend bei Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2014)

sehr nice 
bist du teilweise auf der RDHf gefahren


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (11. März 2014)

Die ist top! Aber ganz - schön - anstrengend!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2014)

Ich fahr sie auch... am 22.6.


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2014)

Belgien ist immer wieder fein. War mit dem Rad schon länger nicht mehr da. 

Wäre eigentlich ein guter Grund sich wieder ein Auto anzuschaffen.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (13. März 2014)

Hmm, bei km 28.2 kurz vor dem kleinen Teerweg war früher eine Bachdurchfahrt.
Sehr kleiner Bach...
Die andere finde ich auch nicht auf Deinem Track.

Edit sagt: das "Rinnsal" wars wahrscheinlich?


----------



## peewee (14. März 2014)

Wasserscheide Maas/Rhein


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2014)

...


----------



## mini1709 (16. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *15.03.2014: Randonèe Müllerthal
> *
> Mein erstes Trail-Highlight für dieses Jahr werde ich wohl rund um Befort haben. Ich verabrede mich mit Tom von den Wutz on Wheelz früh am Morgen an der Anmeldung zum Randonèe Müllerthal in Befort. Somit habe ich auch für heute mein ganz persönliches Bike-Fotomodel.
> 
> ...


Hallo ! Wir waren heute auch in Beaufort , hat unser super gut gefallen ! Kann man den Mill Man Trail damit vergleichen ?


----------



## DocB (16. März 2014)

>3h = zu weit ..


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2014)

...


----------



## DonWutz (17. März 2014)

Cool Wasserzeichen aufm Kopf 
So siehst noch hübscher aus.







Am 25% Anstieg gab das Bike auf




Schieben war angesagt


----------



## Schlammcatcher (17. März 2014)

Woaaahhhhh...Mill-Man, wie geil!
Gibbet eigentlich irgendwo im I-Net ne Liste oder einen Veranstaltungskalender über die Randonee's in Belgien?


----------



## DonWutz (17. März 2014)

Eine gute Seite für Events in der Ecke
Büdde schön KLICK

Am 21. April ist noch etwas nettes in Belgien leider auf der Rückseite von Luxemburg.
*14. Ausgabe des Rando VTT des 7 bosses à Messancy *Strecken 25,35,45,60,80 und 100km

Klasse finde ich, dass die Belgier und Luxemburger auch etwas für die Walker/Damen der MTBler anbieten.
Auf solch Idee warte ich hier bei uns seit Jahren.
Angboten werden hier 5,15 und 23km

Info zum Mill Man Trail
In diesem Jahr zum letzten Mal als Rando und für günstige 8-12€
Ab 2015 soll es ein Rennevent geben wo dann bestimmt 30-40 Öcken auf den Tisch gelegt werden müssen. Also in 2014 nochmal schnell hin wenn es irgendwie machbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2014)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Woaaahhhhh...Mill-Man, wie geil!
> Gibbet eigentlich irgendwo im I-Net ne Liste oder einen Veranstaltungskalender über die Randonee's in Belgien?



Kennsde doch, sind wirletztesJahr da in der Bruthitze gefahren.
Ich sach nur " Wutzelbehandlung"


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. März 2014)

Tausend Merci für die schnellen Infos!
Werde die "Grüne Hölle" sofort über die Termine informieren.

@schraeg: Jajoh kann ich mich an die Wutzelbehandlung erinnern...und an den gefühlt 30-prozentigen Anstieg in sengender Gluthitze...und an die Jurassic-Park-Täler.

Bin ich da net zum "Trail-Tölpel" gewählt worden???


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2014)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (18. März 2014)

Jürgen, wie fährt sich deine Chinafeile, ist sie OK?


----------



## Remedy8 (18. März 2014)

Respekt. Tolle Seite über deine Touren. Weiter so...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (18. März 2014)

Wie weit ist denn Bütgenbach von Dir zuhause? 
p.s das in Hallschlag wird bestimmt ein Roadgap- musst halt genug Anlauf nehmen


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (18. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich Depp, die Absperrschranke hätte ich können als Sprungschanze umfunktionieren.


Deine Syntax bei Yoda Du gelernt hast?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. März 2014)

Wenn du nix dagegen hast, würde ich eventuell gerne ein, zwei Bilder für die kleine Halbjahresschrift "Zu hause in Kronenburg" verwenden. Da schreibe ich gerade einen kleinen Artikel über den Baustand des Radweges.
Habe zwar ein paar Bilder gemacht, aber es wäre schön, wenn ich eins mit einem (für die Leser fremden) Radfahrer drauf hätte.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2014)

...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. März 2014)

Sei bedankt!
Ich kann dir so ne Zeitung gerne vorbeibringen, oder wenns mal ein gemeinsames Ründchen gibt, bring ich eine mit, die Welt ist ja klein.
Die Zeitung (um die 40 Seiten, Auflage 240 Stk.) erscheint April und Oktober und ist für Außenstehende net sooo interessant. Da steht drin, was so im Ort passiert ist oder wer was angestellt hat. Die Einheimischen sind jedenfalls immer scharf drauf. Ein Exemplar geht sogar nach Kanada, weil dort einer hin ausgewandert ist.

@eifelermaettes: Is klar, bei dir klingelts grad widder...


----------



## eifelermaettes (20. März 2014)

@Schlammcatcher:  Stimmt, et hat jeklingelt   Aber als Eingeborener freue ich mich jau auch auf die Zeitung 
PS: Sonntach große Runde??http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/schlammcatcher.61416/


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2014)

"Große RUnde" heisst bei euch alten Männern bestimmt einmal zum See und zurück oder?   

[ wegduck-abzisch ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2014)

...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. März 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> "Große RUnde" heisst bei euch alten Männern bestimmt einmal zum See und zurück oder?
> 
> [ wegduck-abzisch ]


Ey, das sind fast 120 Höhenmeter, hast du ne Ahnung wie schwer das ist?

Aba jetzt jenuch OT, wir wollen dem armen jmr seinen schönen Fred net zumüllen!


----------



## sibu (24. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @sibu : Vereinzelt sieht man schon kleine Osterglöckchen die gerade raus kommen. Ansonsten ist es noch etwas zu früh...


 Samstag waren wir bei den Narzissen: Es blüht schon. Allerdings ließen sie im (Schnee-)Regen die Köpfe hängen und wir haben die Rückfahrt ab Kall mit der Bahn abgekürzt.


----------



## C0RAF0X (24. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@BlackLupo :* Unauffällig gut. Ich fühle mich wohl drauf. Sie geht gut voran. Ok, viel Gelände hat sie noch nicht gesehen. Letzte Woche war ich mal kurz mit ihr auf ner leichten MTB-Tour unterwegs. Der Rahmen ist schon mal sehr steif und das Sitzrohr samt 31,6er Sattelstütze gibt nicht nach.
> 
> *@Remedy8 :* Vielen Dank! Ich geb mir Mühe...


Hallo Jmr-Biking*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/jmr-biking.85793/*
!

Bist du auch aus der gegend von Sankt vith?

Sag mal ich hätte paar fragen an dich mit deinem Bike aus china.

Kann ich dir per PN kontacktieren?


----------



## jmr-biking (27. März 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (27. März 2014)

Super, danke wie immer für die Fotos!
Kleine, teilweise fiese  Anmerkungen von mir.
- "Damit ich die Touren rund um St. Vith abhacken kann" -> Finger weg! Hast Du überhaupt eine Hacke dabei? (Na ja, einen Haken sicher auch nicht)
- Bist Du am Hunnert auch an den alten Goldminen vorbeigekommen? (Man sieht nur noch Gräben)
- Das 2. Frühstück ist schon mal ganz nett, Du scheinst langsam die Bäckereikünste in B zu entdecken 
- Der "Eilerbach" heißt meines Wissens nach "EiTerbach". Weiß eigentlich nicht, warum - habe da früher Forellen drin gefangen...
p.s. 
Fatbike sieht mit den orangefarbenenn Felgenbändern großartigaus.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. März 2014)

...


----------



## JumpingJohn (28. März 2014)

Das ist aber eher ein Mammutbäumchen, im Vogelsberg gibt es da deutlich imposantere Exemplare. ;-)


----------



## C0RAF0X (28. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> - Danke für den Hinweis. Bist ja wie mein Schatzi. Sie hat aber noch nicht Korrektur gelesen.
> - Die Goldminen habe ich gesehen, bzw. auch ein Hinweisschild dazu. Aber für ein Foto hat es nicht gereicht.
> - Die Puddingschnecke und die Apfeltasche danach waren schon mal sehr lecker.
> - Ich war ja auch nicht am Eiterbach, sondern bin am Kleingießerlbach runter zur 3-Häuseransammlung Eilerbach gefahren.
> - Mein Dickmops ist cool!


Wundervolle Bilder!
Wer macht die eigentlich?
Gutes Gebäck aus dem Hause Fonk!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (30. März 2014)

Auch schön! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dann übrigens!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (31. März 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (31. März 2014)

Tolle Trails! Toller Wochenanfang! Toller Neid meinerseits!
Aber.. Bist Du heimlicher Bremscheiben-Sammler? 
p.s.
Ohne Hinterrad-in-der-Luft-bei-Spitzkehren könntest Du im LV-Forum nur Häme ernten  Ich mag auch "Alt-Schule"


----------



## jmr-biking (31. März 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (31. März 2014)

Du schon. Ich fahre eins, und kanns nicht


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2014)

...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. April 2014)

Ich muss zugeben, dass mich die Landschaftsaufnahmen diesmal nicht so sehr tangieren.
Die dicken Söckchen an deinem Bike interessieren mich dafür um so mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2014)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt ! Beim Duathlon war ich letztes Jahr dabei, was für Tiere sach ich dir !


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2014)

Dafür können die bergab nix  Da war ich bestimmt Top10 
Die Weichflöten sind außerdem bei der Bachquerung alle über die Brücke!
Rennen gewinnt man ja aber leider am Berg


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2014)

Jo, wird schon ! Strecke ist technisch eher einfach. Ich fand das schlimmste dabei war der kaltstart.
Hatte mich damals nich warm gehalten und danntotal ausgekühltauf die Strecke gegangen.
Ambesten gucken wie schnell deinLäufer auf der ersten Runde ist und dann abschätzen wann er wirder da ist 
damit du dich ein wenig warm laufen kannst,ist echt zu empfehlen, es geht vom Start direkt nach oben.
Ich war erst in der dritten Runde wieder einigermassen warm.


----------



## DocB (4. April 2014)

Viel Erfolg, ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (16. April 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (16. April 2014)

Bei Ouren gibt es noch eine Schleife bis zum Dreiländerpunkt, incl. Trail. 
Empfehlen kann ich den Wanderweg nach dem Dreiländerpunkt immer an der Our entlang, aber eine Rundtour wird das nicht...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (20. April 2014)

Die Eifel hat was! 
Die Wutze waren auch unterwegs 
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/04/20/eierloop-am-rhein-und-in-die-eifel/


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (20. April 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@DocB :* Ob ich nochmal nach Ouren kommen, weiß ich nicht. Ich werde als nächstes in Belgien die beiden Touren von Schoenberg abfahren.


Ja, die bin auch früher (Vor-GPS-Zeit) so ähnlich abgefahren, allerdings im Gegenuhrzeigersinn und als Kombination. Zusammen kann das ganz schön sein, der Trail zu Schönberger Burg hoch (runter bei Dir) incl. Bachdurchfahrt und nach Amelscheid hoch (von ..runter) ist ganz nett, wenn auch "stangelgerade", wie Stuntzi schreiben würde. Insgesamt gar nicht mal wenig Höhenmeter!
Viel Spaß, Du wirst sehr einsam sein...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2014)

Hey Jürgen,
mein voller Repekt, 50km mit MTB auf Asphalt hätte ich nicht durchgehalten, wahrscheinlich hätte ich mich spät. bei km25 an einem Baum aufgehangen ! Oder ich wäre vielleicht noch früher vom Rad gekippt weil ich durch meine Asphaltallergie keine Luft mehr bekommen hätte


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2014)

...


----------



## Eifelheizer (28. April 2014)

"Teer und Beton halten wir nix von"


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (12. Mai 2014)

Ohja, manchmal kann Geocaching ganz lustig sein, bei uns hat das Fieber aber nach 1000 gefundenen deutlich nachgelassen, es lenkt nämlich beim biken und wandern teils stark vom wesentlichen ab und zerstört den Fluss, aber manchmal führt es einen auch an Ecken die man ohne es nicht gefunden oder besucht hätte.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## muschi (19. Mai 2014)

Jungs, die Muschi ist an Bord.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (22. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht bist du auch zu alt für Radwege. 
Für den 01.06. bin ich mir am überlegen die 30km Streck mal zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2014)

Weise Entscheidung Jürgen, lass den Quatsch mit den Radwegen, wenn überhaupt dann mitm Rennradl.
bedenke stets: jeder Meter mit demMTB auf Asphalt ist ein verschenkter ! Dafür hat man die Dinger nie gebaut !


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2014)

Ajo alles zu seiner Zeit ! In etwa das gleiche hatte ich übrigends auch vor aber mit Rennradl. Das hab ich über den Winter extra wieder fättisch gemacht und nun hängst voll funktionstüchtig an der Wand 

Wo machst du denn den trainer ? Bei der DIMB ?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (22. Mai 2014)

Ah warst du dir das Neubaugebiet mal anschauen. 
Ihr fahrt den Trail falsch rum. Hoch ist der viel besser. Haha.


----------



## muschi (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jürgen, 
hier kannst du mal nachlesen was du alles beim Rennen in Waimes verpasst hast.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/05/ardennenoffensive-vennbike-total.html


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## muschi (31. Mai 2014)

Super das du zu meinem Heimrennen kommst, da laufen wir groß auf.
Was willst du fahren?
Ich freue mich dich zu sehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (31. Mai 2014)

Ich melde vielleicht noch um. Die Strecke wurde dieses Jahr um eine Abfahrt und einen Gegenanstieg verändert.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *...*Ich glaube, ich begebe mich morgen mal auf @malario `s Spuren und schaue mir mal eine Kurzstrecke des Cimes de Waimes an. Kostet mich zwar etwas Anfahrtszeit, aber ich denke der Spaßfaktor wird umso höher sein.



Oha,da musst du mal gucken ! Soweit ich weiss gibt es dort einige Streckenabschnitte die außerhalb des Rennens nicht befahrbar sind,dasheisst da werden ( ähnlich beimVulkanbike ) kleine Brücken extra für das Event gebaut und auch mal Zäune über Privatgrund geöffnet.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2014)




----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## muschi (2. Juni 2014)

Ja die umgefallenen Bäume waren der Knaller, zum Glück ibn ich ja so ein Kampfzwerg, ich konnte fast drunter herlaufen. Aber da waren schon so einige Sitzriesen, die mussten sich ganz schön verbiegen.


----------



## DocB (2. Juni 2014)

Kleiner Tipp an euch Ausländer  - in Waimes war auch mal Deutsch Amtssprache, daher nennen wir Deutschprachigen das immer noch Weismes. Kuckt ihr: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weismes
Gut gefallen hat mir der Abschnitt zur Skipiste Ovifat:
"Die Jahre des monatelangen Wintersportbetriebes sind gezählt. Die Liftanlage von Ovifat-Alpin wird jetzt als Outdoor-Sportzentrum genutzt. ... MTB-Verleih und Eselreiten runden das Programm ab." 
Irgendwie haben Sie wohl FATTY vergessen - allerdings steht ja auch nicht dabei, auf was der Esel reitet  *duckundweg*


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...
> Gut, dass ich die lange Runde doch noch gefahren bin. Natürlich war sie jetzt nicht die technische Herausforderung, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht. Ich hatte am Sonntag schon auf der Kurzstrecke Spaß mit Freunden und mit 5 Euro kann man auch mal den Verein unterstützen. Zumal es nach der Tour auch noch ein Freigetränk gab. Ich bin froh darum, dass es Vereine und Bikergruppen gibt, die es uns Mountainbiker ermöglichen, am Sonntag Spaß in der Natur zu haben. Schließlich hat nicht jeder soviel Zeit und die technischen Gerätschaften wie ich, um die Eifel zu erkunden.



Korrekt ! Daumen hoch dafür


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Juni 2014)

@jmr-biking: Bin ein stiller norddeutscher Geniesser Deiner Stories und Fotos. Möchte mich hiermit mal bedanken für den Aufwand, den Du treibst und damit anderen die Möglichkeit gibst, Deine Touren downzuloaden. Komme leider viel zu selten dazu, mal in Duppach vorbeizuschauen, wo wir seit den Siebzigern ein Häuschen haben. Aber Deine Stories motivieren dazu, es zukünftig wieder häufiger zu tun (und grundsätzlich das Bike mitzunehmen). Hummel, Hummel, Rainer


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @schraeg : Weiß auch nicht, aber ich musste das mal schreiben. Es waren nicht viele Biker am Start. Sogar die üblichen "Verdächtigen" haben gefehlt. Aber es ist schwierig auf allen Hochzeiten zu tanzen. Das Angebot wird ja immer größer. Man hat ja mittlerweile jedes WE schon eine Auswahl.



Das kenn ich,manchmal kann man es nicht gut genug machen, irgendwer hat immer was auszusetzen und zu mosern. Schade fürsolche Events, aber vielleicht war's ja auch nicht bekannt genug ???


----------



## DasIch81 (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich das lese, denke ich immer, ich brauche mehr Zeit.  Die Tour bei Weismes sieht auch sehr interessant aus.
Ich habe mir am Sonntag ne Erkältung eingefangen, daher war bis jetzt noch nichts mit heimlichen trainieren.
Üxheim kann ich leider doch nicht mit. Da ist 24 Std. Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

Der Gag mit dem Esel ist angekommen 
Weismes wie auch Malmedy gehörten mal zu "Wallonisch Preußen". Französisch war nicht verboten, aber Deutsch nun mal Amtssprache. Daher wurde das Gebiet im NS auch nicht annektiert, sondern "heim ins Reich" geholt. Führte dann nach dem 2. WK zu fiesem Revanchismus, da man einfach so pauschal allen Kollaboration unterstellte...


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Juni 2014)

@Jürgen: Danke für die Einladung. Komme gern darauf zurück. Würd lieber heut als morgen mal wieder vorbeischauen. Geht aber aktuell leider nicht.
Es sollen aber auch schon Eifeler in Hamburg gesichtet sein. Bisher noch ohne Bikes, obwohl wir hier mehrere richtig gute Reviere haben. Für anstrengende Ganztagestouren bis ca. 1500 hm die Harburger Berge oder meine Ecke, der Hamburger Westen (reicht für 2 Stunden Biken und 600 hm, mehr darüber hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-hamburger-westen-in-den-blankeneser-elbhaengen.651406/).
Also wenns Dich mal in meine Ecke verschlägt, Bike mitbringen und melden.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2014)




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## C0RAF0X (17. Juni 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *09.06.2014: Afterwork-Ride
> *
> in paar Trails rund um Hohenfels hab ich auch eingebaut. Es geht kreuz und quer durch den alten Basaltsteinbruch.
> 
> ...





jmr-biking schrieb:


> *13. - 15.06.2014: bike FESTIVAL Willingen 2014*
> 
> Sonntag Nachmittag dann die Abreise nach Hause. Ein schönes WE geht viel zu schnell zu Ende...



Wo ist das genau in Waimes?


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## C0RAF0X (17. Juni 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @CORAFOX: Weder Hohenfels-Essingen noch Willingen liegen in Belgien.   Erdkunde: mangelhaft


Sorry, hab mich verlesen 
Kannst mir ja unterricht geben!
Ne also in der gegend von waimes und malmedy gibt es eine steingrube, wollte mir nur sicher sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## C0RAF0X (18. Juni 2014)

Da, würde ich glat mim rad runter rollen!


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

Bitte, der Steinbruch ist frei zugänglich...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (26. Juni 2014)

Du bist von Schönberg Zentrum  steil auf Teer hoch zur Schönberger Burg (nix mehr von zu sehen, aber der Hügel impliziert das ja auch) und dann auf Pfad runter zu einem kleinen Bach, dann einem alten Hohlweg entlang hoch nach Amelscheid, von da aus über einen ziemlich graden Trail runter nach Setz, oder? Cool, in Amelscheid habe ich Verwandschaft, war früher mal eine Hausrunde von mir, allerdings andersrum, meiner Meinung nach schöner. Kleinweberbachtrail kenne ich auch, war früher nicht so zugewachsen.
Und ja, Ommerscheider Wald = Nutzwald. Ist übrigens glaube ich das größte zusammenhängende Waldgebiet Belgiens, zieht sich bis in die Nähe des Bütgenbacher Stausees und auch an der Our entlang bis ans 3-Länder-Eck.
Durch Dich sehe ich die alten Reviere noch mal wieder, danke dafür! *Heimwehattacke*


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (26. Juni 2014)

"Leider" kennst Du Dich inzwischen besser aus als ich  - das liegt aber auch daran, dass die Streckenvorschläge als "best off" von hauptsächlich einem Biker erarbeitet wurden, der echt jeden Kieselstein mit Vor- und Nachnahmen kannte. Das war die Zeit, als ich mit dem Biken begonnen habe (vor 25 Jahren) und als in Belgien die Tourismusbehörde die erste Tourenbox herausbrachte. Den "Vater der Strecke" hab' ich noch kennen gelernt, ob der wohl noch fährt? Müsste inzwischen so Mitte 50 sein. So, genug Wehmut... Ihr gewinnt gerade im Fussball, wir sind gleich dran


----------



## Günni0808 (27. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen und freut mich dass die Tour gefällt. Hatte am selben Tag die Idee sie zu fahren, hab aber dann die Trails zur Ahr bevorzugt. 

Gruß

Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2014)

*Frage:* Was ist die gefährlichste Stelle in einem Marathon ?

*Antwort: *das Ende der ersten ruppigen Abfahrt !

*Warum:* Weil alle Flaschen auf Leichtbau-Kohlefaserhaltern jetzt raus sind und das schwierigste ist nicht über die Dinger zu fahren und sich auf's Brett zu hauen !

*Vorteil:* min. 500g Gewichtsersparnis am Rad nach den ersten Kilometern da die Fkasche ja weg ist !

   ein wenig Spass mus sein


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2014)

... am geilsten finde ich immer die an die Sattelstütze geklebten Schläuche und Riegel 

In Malmedy lagenmal zwei belgische Tretmaschinen im Gemüse,die hatten ihre beiden CO2 Patronen in die Umwelt geblasen. Ich hab denen dann meine Minipumpe geliehen. Als die sahen was ich sonst noch so alles mit dabei hatte kriegten die fast Schnappatmung. Als dank haben siemich während ich die Pumpe einpackte imWald stehen lassen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich fahre auch ein Flyxii Carbon. Allerdings als Crosser. Geniales Teil. Mit den Flaschenhaltern ging es mir auch so. Habe zwar etwas andere aber da sind die Flaschen auch immer durch den Wald geflogen  Dein Flyxii HT gefällt mir übrigens super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (4. Juli 2014)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich fahre auch ein Flyxii Carbon. Allerdings als Crosser. Geniales Teil. Mit den Flaschenhaltern ging es mir auch so. Habe zwar etwas andere aber da sind die Flaschen auch immer durch den Wald geflogen  Dein Flyxii HT gefällt mir übrigens super


Was ist denn das für ne Rennpfeile auf dem Foto und warum im Wald


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ne Rennpfeile auf dem Foto und warum im Wald



Das ist ein normaler Cyclocrosser mit Scheibenbremsen und mit dem fährt man natürlich auch im Wald und im Gelände. Auf der Strasse fährt man ja Rennrad


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @BlackLupo
> Ich fahre momentan sowas ähnliches:



Auch sehr schick  Ich fahre mittlerweile am liebsten damit. Vor allem über die ganzen Bahntrassen in der Eifel. Da noch nicht alle fertig sind macht es mit dem Crosser mehr Sinn. Aber so langsam wird die Verbindung zwischen Jünkerath und Bütgenbach was. Die Belgier sind von Losheim bis Bütgenbach fast fertig  Sorry Jürgen wollte hier Deine Reiseberichte nicht stören weiss aber das Du in der Gegend auch öfters fährst.


----------



## Der_Graue (4. Juli 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @BlackLupo : Das ist ein schicker Crosser von @spitfire4 . Damit macht es durchaus viel Spaß durch den Wald zu heizen.
> 
> Ich fahre momentan sowas ähnliches:
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, was ihr für Geschosse fahrt!
Hab mich mehr auf MTB´s eingeschossen ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juli 2014)

Der Jürgen versteht es sogar "Schmalspurtouren" bildlich schön aussehen zu lassen !
Daumen hoch dafür


----------



## C0RAF0X (17. Juli 2014)

Immer schöne Berichte


----------



## Günni0808 (28. Juli 2014)

Und, wie ist Rad am Ring gelaufen? War mit RR da zum schauen und selber drum herum fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## JumpingJohn (30. Juli 2014)

Trotzdem .

Ich habs dieses Jahr leider nicht auf den Ring geschafft, aber so wie es aus schaut seit ihr dieses Jahr zumindest nicht abgesoffen.


----------



## C0RAF0X (30. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht und Fotos!
Ist es nicht zu langweillig 6 mal die gleiche Strecke zu fahren? 
@jmr-biking


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Günni0808 (31. Juli 2014)

Wieder ein klasse Bericht.

Ich hab mich aus Respekt vor dem Anspruch der Strecke bisher noch nicht getraut. Obwohl ich gar nicht so ungerne Asphaltausflüge mache und auch noch das richtige Material besitze. Mal schauen wie ich 2015 darüber denke.

Gruß

Günni


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2014)

So schlimm ist die Nordschleife auch nicht, früher hab ich die in ca. 9Minuten platt gemacht


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2014)

Naja,standesgemäß war ich eher nicht unterwegs, dafür aber wie mein Nickname erkennen lässt immer recht schräglagenorientiert


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2014)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Ist es nicht zu langweillig 6 mal die gleiche Strecke zu fahren?[/USER]



Du warst noch nie auf der Nordschleife, oder? 

Erinnert mich an meine Jugend.  Da gab es noch eine RTF um den Ring für 5 Mark! Einziger Nachteil, meist im Oktober, sprich am Morgen schon schweinkalt.

Meine schnellste Runde war mit 16, auf dem Soziussitz von einer Zuvi Suzuki. Seitdem nie, absolut nie wieder,  Sozius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0RAF0X (2. August 2014)

Hatte das Glück noch nicht drauf zu rollen


----------



## jmr-biking (3. August 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (4. August 2014)

...


----------



## Ro_bby (5. August 2014)

Hallo!
Ich komme gerade von einem Jahr amerika in den rocky mountains zurück. Bin dort sehr viel unterwegs gewesen auf meinem Mountain Bike.
Ich wohne momentan in Holzmülheim (direkt bei bad münstereifel). 
Die Touren hier in der Gegend hatten für mich zu wenig Trail Anteil und dafür eher nur anspruchslose breite Feld und Waldwege. Meine 150mm federweg wollen genutzt werden!
Hat jemand Tipps für mich wo ich fahren sollte? Welche der beschilderten MTB-Touren macht den meisten Spaß (gibt ja einige.)?
Wenn es irgendwelche Gruppenfahrten hier in der Nähe gibt wäre ich natürlich auch gern dabei!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. August 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. August 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein Dank an den Erkunder der Strecke!



Danke für die Blumen 
Ist eine von meinen Feierabendrunden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2014)

Achso, falls du wissen möchtest was dich bei der 13ten Rebellentour erwartet dann schau mal hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oklwkcjfqfkmuvrs

Wenn du mit Massenevent's und Stau auf Trails klar kommst nimm Teil ansonsten wirst du nicht viel Spass haben schätze ich !


----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. August 2014)

Wo wir gerade bei Veranstaltungen sind:
Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich ->







Kenne die Jungs und Mädels da oben auch,
denke das die Tour auch recht gut werden dürfte


----------



## Ro_bby (9. August 2014)

Oh vielen Dank das sieht doch super aus!
Hast du die GPS daten dafür auch? oder ist das eine dieser Touren http://rad-rebellen.de/mtb/gps/ und wenn ja welche?

Bin gestern mal die Tour 3 gefahren, muss schon sagen ich habe es etwas unterschätzt war am ende doch so an die 3 Stunden unterwegs (bin am frühen Abend von zu Hause losgefahren und als ich dann wieder daheim war, war es auch schon dunkel :O)
Muss sagen es hat mir schon natürlich Spaß gemacht. Fahrrad fahren macht halt glücklich  auch wenn ich mich meistens etwas overgunned fühle auf meiner 160mm/150mm Enduro Maschine  Nächste Anschaffung wird ein XC 29er.

@schraeg : 
Fahrt ihr Radrebellen mal auch öfter Gruppenfahrten? Wenn ja wäre ich natürlich gerne dabei !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. August 2014)

Hei,
nein das ist keine Tour vonden Radrebellen sondern vom Team Oberahr,GPS Daten dazu gibts hier: 50km Runde

Ich mache auch schon seit ca. 2 Jahren aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht mehr bei den Radrebellen mit.
Die "Events" von denen sind für EInsteiger oder Leute die auf Massenevents stehen richtig.
Die nächste Tour von denen startet wohlam 3.Oktober, die Strecke hatte ich ja schonmal weiter oben gepostet.
Soweit ich weiss starten die hinund wieder schonmal vom Bistro Plan B,haben auch vor kurzem einen Verein gegründet,
kannst dich hier http://rad-rebellen.de mal umschauen

Nicht empfehlen kann ich euch die Tour 11 von denen, ich sachmalso:für ne Rennradtour ein bisschen zu viel Schotter !


----------



## jmr-biking (9. August 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. August 2014)

Jo denke auch die Runde von den "Oberahrern" taugt was 
Die von den Radrebellen ... naja ....


----------



## hagezie (10. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jo denke auch die Runde von den "Oberahrern" taugt was
> Die von den Radrebellen ... naja ....



Hallo Schraeg, nur eine kleine Anmerkung von einem Radrebellen: Die Tour 13 ist eine allererste Vorversion, sonst nichts... Da wird sich noch viel dran tun. Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (10. August 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. August 2014)

hagezie schrieb:


> Hallo Schraeg, nur eine kleine Anmerkung von einem Radrebellen: Die Tour 13 ist eine allererste Vorversion, sonst nichts... Da wird sich noch viel dran tun. Ciao!


 
Oh ja da gehe ich von aus, eigentlich ein bisschen wenig Teer für eure Verhältnisse 

So nu genug Offtopic, der Jürgen hat das Wort bzw. den Text


----------



## jmr-biking (14. August 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. August 2014)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (17. August 2014)

Etwas nachlassende Kräfte.  Ich drücke es mal so aus, ich bin im Eimer und habe gemerkt das es mir doch noch an Kraft in den Beinen fehlt. Aber war echt ein super Tour mit super Spaß. Leider hatte ich keine Zeit für auch mal ein Foto von Jürgen zu machen. Respekt für die Organisatoren.


----------



## DonWutz (17. August 2014)

Sieht gut aus.
Ich Blödmann habs vergessen.
Nee nee


----------



## Eifelheizer (17. August 2014)

Bei der "Tour de Ahrtal" wurde schon Werbung für die Tour gemacht.
Wollte mitfahren, aber dann doch nicht. 101km waren bei mir heute in der anderen Tour drin .
Ein Großteil der Strecke bin ich letzten Samstag von Wershofen aus geführt worden.
Ist ne schöne Ecke und super Streckenauswahl.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasIch81 (21. August 2014)

Klasse. Und ich sehe auf den Bildern gar nicht so fertig aus wie ich eigentlich war.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. August 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. August 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2014)

Sieht ja recht schnuckelig aus dat Ründschjen !


----------



## jmr-biking (25. August 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. September 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (8. September 2014)

Schung, schung! Nät schlächt...
Ich war vor 2 Monaten am Ende der TrailTransalpTirol auch noch in Glurns, um den Goldseetrail auch mal zu fahren. Empfehlenswert, wenn auch fahrtechnisch etwas einfach. Macht ihr das auch noch? Gerade die Verlängerung von der Furkelhütte nach Glurns ist gar nicht mal schlecht (die Aussicht oben auf den Ortler natürlich bombastisch).
Wie würdest Du denn die hier gezeigten Trails einschätzen? Sind Waalwege spannend?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (8. September 2014)

Top! So 'rum scheint mir die Uina auch sinnvoller. Freu'mich auf den Rest. Bilderflut ausdrücklich willkommen!


----------



## Eifelheizer (8. September 2014)

Die Schlucht ist für einen MTBler eine Reise wert.
P.S. Mein Kumpel hat letztes Jahr seine Kamera dort vergessen.
Habt ihr sie gefunden?


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2014)

Jürgen,ihr braucht definitiv mehr Schnaps, das macht geschmeidig


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2014)

Wir sind im August durch die Uina-Schlucht mit dem Tandem. Bis auf kleine Abweichungen fast identische Route.
Schön das du so einen klasse Bericht geschrieben hast, so brauch ich nur auf deine Seite verweisen und ein paar Tandembilder einschmuggeln. 
An dem Sonntag, und es schien wirklich die Sonne, hatten wir echtes Glück mit dem Wetter und trotzdem sind wir am Reschensee bei 6°C und ordentlich Gegenwind fast erfroren. 

Immer wieder klasse Berichte hier


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2014)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (11. September 2014)

Großartig. Also ich kann die Kritik am Trail nicht verstehen, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Auch wenns nicht so schwierig zu fahren ist und auch die Absturzgefährdung sehe ich nicht so kritisch..
"Spuren von Biker lassen uns erkennen, das auch andere schon mal hier waren". Jupp, ich vor 2 Monaten. Leider im oberen Teil 2x Platt gefahren, waren dann erst um kurz vor 10 an der Furkelhütte.



Waren dann aber Mittags trotzdem in Glurns, ziemlich geballert, das 2te Stück... Logischerweise auch wenige Fotostopps gemacht. Allerdings zu zweit, da ist der Abstimmungsbedarf detulich geringer. Respekt an Deine Mitfahrer, ich finde, man muss schon konditionell und fahrtechnischziemlich fit sein!


----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2014)

...


----------



## akw (11. September 2014)

@jmr-biking  Da stimme ich dir zu. Wir sind vor 2 Jahren den Goldseetrail auf der von dir beschriebenen Route und den Bernina von Pontresina bis Tirano gefahren. Beides waren absolut geile Touren.


----------



## DocB (11. September 2014)

@jmr-biking: Du meinst die 4T? (Trail-Trage-Transalp-Tirol ) ? Ja, das ist schon sehr cool, allerdings sind die meisten Abfahrten 1-2 Level über dem Goldseetrail. Also ohne Hinterradversetzen schon manchmal ein bischen Nervig... Dafür aber jeden Tag min. 1 "Wow-Abfahrt"! Bei Albrecht oder Schmyk gut beschrieben.
Wir sind übrigens nach dem Goldseetrail (den 2. Teil fand' ich auch hart und würde ihn durch den Tibet-Trail ersetzen!) nachmittags noch über den Reschenpass - Trail nach Martina - via Claudia im Rennradmodus mit dem Enduro nach Landeck geheizt. Zusammen 80 km, aber nach dem Training der Vortage kein Problem irgendwie. Da könnte man bestimmt auch einen besseren Abschluss suchen, vom Reschen die Gondel nehmen oder so. Ziel wäre eine Rundtour draus zu basteln, dann hat man das Rücktransfer-Problem elegant gelöst. Es fährt übrigens ein Super IC von Salzburg nach Münster/Westfalen, den haben wir ab Stuttgart hin und zurück benutzt (bis Innsbruck bzw. ab Landeck). Ich fahre lieber Zug als Auto.
Daher fand' ich übrigens die Uina auch so interessant, darüber könnte man zurück Richtung St. Anton (da hält der IC auch).
Aber Sorry, ist vielleicht hier der falsche Thread, wollte das nicht entern.
edit sagt: danke für den Tipp mit dem Bernina - steht irgendwann auch mal an.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. September 2014)

...


----------



## wilde_kerle (14. September 2014)

Herrliche Bilder aus dem Vinschgau.
Im nächsten Jahr auch wieder . . .

Viele Grüße aus der Osteifel


----------



## jmr-biking (17. September 2014)

...


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (18. September 2014)

Hey Jürgen,
tut mir leid mit mit deinem Defekt. Wär ne super Zeit geworden.
Insgesamt war es mal wieder eine schöne und gut organisierte Veranstaltung.
Mit der fehlenden Team-Bekleidung hast Du natürlich recht, das geht so nicht.
Das Team sollte mal über Sanktionen nachdenken.
Jonnybravo könnte ja z.B. mit einem Punktabzug beim kommenden Winterpokal belegt werden 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2014)

Schade ich dachte heut gibts nochmal was von Bernkastel zu lesen  
Mit der Kamera kann ggf.schon leicht mal Druckluft helfen um das Korn von der Linse zu blasen, hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2014)

Stimmt ich verpeileter der ich bin


----------



## jmr-biking (30. September 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2014)

Wiedermal ein schöner Bericht


----------



## DocB (30. September 2014)

Nein, ich lasse mich nicht provozieren zum Thema belgische Schlampigkeit vs. deutsche Kärcher"gemütlichkeit"


----------



## jmr-biking (30. September 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2014)

Aber ein wenig Chaos herrscht da schon,
wieso sonst bieten die 3 verschiedene Dateien mit Strecken zum Download an
die dann aber doch alle drei den gleichen Inhalt haben


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Belgier spinnen zwar, können aber besser googlen 
"In der Nähe des Landhauses „Thier-de-Liège“ in den Hügeln um Malmedy wurde ein Denkmal zu Ehren des berühmten französischen Dichters *Guil*laume *Apol*linaire errichtet, der sich *1899* in der Region aufhielt und der sehr für Wanderungen im nebligen Hohen Venn schwärmte."
O.k., ein wenig Französischkenntnisse braucht man, um die Namen zu ergänzen.
http://www.malmedy.be/de/Tourisme/A-visiter/lieux-et-sites/monument-apollinaire.html
(Allerdings tut man sich als Französischsprachiger unglaublich schwer mit dem Genus)
Ich kann mich übrigens nicht erinnern, an dem Denkmal gewesen zu sein - ist allerdings auch >10 Jahre her..
Danke fürs Mitnehmen.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *13.10.2014: Kilometer schrubben
> *
> Kilometer schrubben und Kaffee trinken mehr mache ich bei der momentanen Wetterlage nicht...


 
Soooo schlecht find ich das Wetter jetz nich, Wochenende war doch Ok bei fast 20°C und kaum Regen.
Also der Winter kommt noch früh genug mit Prappe, Schnee und Eis.
Raus auf die Trails mit dir 

Bernkastel warst du dann auch nich oder ?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. Oktober 2014)

Top Reise- und Tourenberichte jmr-biking!

Wetter is  bei knapp unter 20 Grad..., geht noch kurz/kurz. 
Man(n) muss nur dafür sorgen, dass das Regenfass schön voll is um Bike und mich selbst nach dem Einsatz abzubrausen. Aber knallvolle 5.000 Liter sollten reichen  Und kommt ja immer wieder frisches flüssiges kostenlos vom Himmel nach 
Gleich gehts wieder raus


----------



## Günni0808 (14. Oktober 2014)

Also wir waren auch am Sonntag bei herrlichem Herbstwetter in Ahrweiler. Außer dass teilweise die Trails und Wege sehr tief sind und die Wildschweine es ein wenig auf uns abgesehen hatten, war es echt herrlich da draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das Buch hab ich auch schon imOpen Trails Forum an den Pranger gestellt !
Ich finds von dem Typ echt dufte so sensible Gebiete wie hier in der Rureifel in sein Buch zu packen,
mal ganz abgesehn davon das er auch ne Tour im Nationalpark drin hat wo biken abseits der extra dafür gekennzeichneten Wege verboten ist und mit Bußgeld belegt werden kann. Also ick find dat Buch ehrlich jesacht ........
Aber das ist halt der Trend alles zu kommerzialisieren. So jenuch uffjerecht 


Sach ma son Brevet, is dat mit Rennrad ?


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## sibu (14. Oktober 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Brevets werden generell mit Rennrädern oder Randonneur-Bikes, also Rennräder mit Schutzblechen usw. gefahren. Aber mein starres 29er mit Slicks tut es auch. Mach halt gerne auch mal was anderes als nur Trails und Touren mit dem MTB.  Ich denke, dass ich mich mal bei den ARA Köln und/oder ARA Niederrhein zu einem 200er Brevet anmelde. Kannst ja deinen alten Renner auch mal wieder entstauben.


Hallo, 

die meisten fahren schon mit Randonneur, Rennrad oder Liegerad, aber auch mit Trecking-Rad kommt man durch:





Nächstes Jahr ist allerdings Paris-Brest-Paris, und die dort mitfahren wollen, müssen eine komplette Serie (200 - 300 - 400  - 600 km) gefahren sein. Da sind  erfahrungsgemäß deutlich mehr Teilnehmer bei den Brevets dabei und die Plätze werden daher schnell voll. Einen Vorgeschmack dazu gab es dieses Jahr, wegen der Vorqualifikation für P-B-P. Die 60 Plätze waren in Köln schnell voll. Da aber kurzfristig Leute noch abgesagt haben, konnten alle wohl nacher doch mitfahren. 

Niederrhein bin ich letztes Jahr mitgefahren. Mir persönlich gefällt die Runde durchs Bergische besser, weil die Landschaft abwechslungsreicher ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Oktober 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...
> Brevets werden generell mit Rennrädern oder Randonneur-Bikes, also Rennräder mit Schutzblechen usw. gefahren. Aber mein starres 29er mit Slicks tut es auch. Mach halt gerne auch mal was anderes als nur Trails und Touren mit dem MTB.  Ich denke, dass ich mich mal bei den ARA Köln und/oder ARA Niederrhein zu einem 200er Brevet anmelde. Kannst ja deinen alten Renner auch mal wieder entstauben.


 
Jürgen, hast eindeutig eine schwache ( dünnbereifte ) Seite 

Meinen Renner hatte ich im Winter entstaubt.
Extra für 60 Kröten das Hinterrad neu einspeichen lassen, dazu noch neue Reifen und Kette gekauft un watt is ?????
Noch keinen Meter seither damit gerollt. Ich kann mich einfach nicht überwinden !
Aber nächste Woche hab ich ein paar Tage Urlaub .....


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## dieterAschmitz (26. Oktober 2014)

nä watt is dat schön.....

nach langer abstinez hatte ich mal wieder zeit und lust in die jmr touren reinzuschauen,
watt soll isch sagen:

SUPER, geile Bilder geile Bericht
Bedankt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wobei der Jürgen sich ja in letzter Zeit recht rar macht  [lechtz]


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2014)

Jo,watt sein muss dat muss sein ! Job geht vor sons gibbet auch keineBilda mehr.
Lass ma den Schnee da wo er jetz is, ich kann da hier drauf verzichten.
Von mir aus kann der kommende Winter werden wie der letzte


----------



## dieterAschmitz (26. Oktober 2014)

also - ich finds klassssse
dann mal schönen dienst )
wenn die wattzahlen bei mir wieder stimmen kannste mich ja mal mitnehmen ??!
aber nach meinem steißbeinabsturz hab ich grad mal 300 km aufesm dingensda
ABER - es kommt ja 2015 
Bis dahin, ALLES GUTE


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## sibu (27. Oktober 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sogleich geht es über einen urigen Waldweg, welcher mich an der kleinen verfallenen Brücke hier ausspuckt.


Hallo Jürgen 

Schöner Bericht - Ist das die Brücke an der Bachschwinde?
Gruß sibu


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (27. Oktober 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, da kommt doch der Lampertsbach raus, oder? Ist auf jeden Fall das kleine Brückchen direkt vor Alendorf und nicht weiter unten am Abzweig nach Mirbach.


Ja, unter der Brücke fließt der Bach noch. Keine 10 Meter weiter verschwindet er im Untergrund:


 

Und beim Steg am Mirbach ist das Lampertstal und die meisten Nebentäler bis zur Ahr meist komplett trocken:


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. November 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2014)

Super Buch kann ich da nur sagen !
Nicht das er Leute auf verbotenes Terrain lotst ( Nationalpark ) sondern wie ich deinem Bericht entnehmen kann haperts auch ander Ausarbeitung.
Kann so Typen nich verstehen, wenn ich schon Kohle mit sowas verdienen will/muss und ne Stange Geld für sowas verlange dann muss man als Käufer doch wenigstens verlangen das mich auf Tour keine Überraschungen erwarten. Fändest du es toll in der Gegend um Maria Wald vom Ranger neZigarre zu bekommen ?
Ich bin auch der festen Überzeugung das sich der Autor einfach teilweise an Locals drangehangen hat bzw. von denen Tips abgegriffen hat und die Touren so in sein Buch übernommen hat !
Ich werd dafür jedenfalls keine Kröten auf den Tisch legen.

Da kann man nur die Herren Meyer und Mommer beglückwünschen, in deren Tourenbuch findet man zwar auch keine Trailmassakker aber die haben wenigstens alles penibel ausgearbeitet und sich sogar die Mühe gemacht die Touren mit den Ämtern abzusprechen und dann teilweise auf deren Anmerkungen reagiert.

So wieder genug gestänkert, trotzdem wiedermal guter Bericht von dir


----------



## jmr-biking (2. November 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. November 2014)

...


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2014)

Lieber Jürgen (die Freiheit der Direktanrede nehm' ich mir mal ob der Übernachtung mit 5 Kids bei deinen Nachbarn gegenüber nebst Handshake raus... ) fullminanter Dank für dein Projekt die Eifel zu kartografieren... mittlerweile hatt's aber auch den Speedy-Gonzalez-Faktor: Du kommst an 'ne willkürliche Bude inne Eifel und ett tönt: "Der Jürgen? - Iss grad weg!" 
Würd' mich echt mal interessieren was bei Übereinanderlegen der Kartographie noch ein weißer Fleck blieb in "the good ol' Eifel" unter
Bezug von DIR, Hubi, JffR und den Tomburgern.... Danke für dein Scouten, wird niemals Leben aber Einstellungen definitiv retten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2014)

Sicherlich wird's noch weisse Flecken geben, sonst wäre es doch auf dauer langeweillelig !


----------



## BlackKnight29 (5. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird's noch weisse Flecken geben, sonst wäre es doch auf dauer langeweillelig !



Gemessen daran, wie gross die Eifel ist, wird sich dies zwangsläufig ergeben


----------



## jmr-biking (5. November 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2014)

Ha, der beste Bericht den du bisher rausgehauen hast


----------



## jmr-biking (6. November 2014)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (6. November 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *06.11.2014: Kirschtörtchen-Tour nach Bütgenbach
> *
> Heute morgen in der Früh habe ich mich mit @B_u_b_bi getroffen, um mal den Baufortschritt des Kylltal-Radweges Richtung Belgien zu begutachten. Mittlerweile ist von Stadkyll bis Losheim alles schön und rund um Stadtkyll wird auch schon fleißig gewerkelt.
> 
> ...



Sauber, mach weiter so


----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2014)

Sei ohne Sorge, Jürgen - in Büttgenbach hab' ich bei diversen Aufenthalten pro Kind 10 Schwimmflügel alle 20 Meter ausgelegt - selfinflating, neudeutsch - der See iss sicher! Mer schaben uns gerade die letzten Lehm- und Kompostreste shantysingend von unsere Trailschuhe nach
Erstürmung vonne Wensburg -  Hätt nitt gedacht im Umfeld der Ahr ein verblieben Hochmoor zu beschreiten (obwohl, schreiten konnt man's 
nich nennen - Waattiefe waren mers mit +/- 5cm gut bedient - somit haben mers de Ruine "besitscht"...) Der Sorge um den Drachen enthoben,
der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2014)

Oha Wensburg hat immer mindesten Vischelfaktor 8-10 !


----------



## Pete04 (7. November 2014)

Hatte noch die alte "Sitschel-Skala" im Kopf - aber mer habens ja jetzt auch Euro, da sind Vischel sicher angemessen -
und jetzt flugs raus hier aus dem tadellos am Thema bleibenden Fred!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. November 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2014)

Kulturell mal wieder ein Bericht für Feinschmecker 
Wenn du keinen Spass mehr am Rädchen hast kannst du jedenfalls immer Führungen in Brugen anbieten ... folgen sie dem blauen 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2014)

Jo war früher halt auch schon so das die Stadtaffen sich ihr Ferienhäuschen in der Eifel halten


----------



## Pete04 (11. November 2014)

Hätt' er diesen flejelijen Ausspruch nur ein Stündchen früher gepostet - unsere Familiengaleere hätte auffem Rückflug vonne Ardennen
'ne 21er-Breitseite Wallenthaler Perdsäppel als Salut anne Burghauswand jezimmert!
Einzig und allein sich ein Urkündchen vonne (HUK)-Coburg in meinem Lehen befindet...
Die Wensburg wandert aber mit jedem weiteren Herbststürmchen auf die 60-Euronen-Schnäppchenskala zu....LG, der Pete
Burg Nusseck, ich hau mich wech!....


----------



## jmr-biking (13. November 2014)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2014)

HeyJürgen, alls gute im Bezahlurlaub ! Komm heile wieder ... bis im Januar 
Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2014)

Dito dem "Ghostrider" - ich werf' dem Hubi zwischenzeitlich paar "Silvia-Romane" vonne Omma innen Briefkasten
um datt Defizit zu kompensieren - komm' heile wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2014)

Hey Pete,könnt mich mit meiner Karl May Sammlung revanseschieren


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Pete,könnt mich mit meiner Karl May Sammlung revanseschieren


Da rück mich ma' datt "Buschgespenst" raus - massenweise Geknechtete in Bergland hamms mers schon immer imponiert!
Ich halt ganz tagesaktuellet Thema für dich bereit - Silvia und der Noro-Virus! Ein Hammä-Heft zum "Aussitzen"...


----------



## Der_Graue (13. November 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *13.11.2014: Ich bin dann mal weg...
> *
> Am Montag beginnt mein bezahlter "Urlaub" in einem hier nicht näher genannten baltischen Staat.
> 
> ...



Komm heile wieder!
Möchte noch mehr von deinen Touren lesen ;-)
Gruß Lupo


----------



## jmr-biking (23. November 2014)

...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. November 2014)

Ich hab auch das eine oder andere mal an einen solchen "bezahlten Kurzurlaub" gedacht. Ist bei mir ja schon ne ganze Weile her das ich So in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs war.
Dann viel Spaß und komm heil wieder heim.

Gruß Ich


----------



## jmr-biking (23. November 2014)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. November 2014)

...


----------



## dorka (23. November 2014)

*Schatzi allein unterwegs in der Eifel*

Nachdem ich mich heute Morgen auf die besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit eingestimmt habe,




... nahm ich mir folgende Höhenziele für meinen Ausflug vor.








Bei schönstem Wetter zog ich mich frühlingshaft an, was ja gar nicht zu meiner letzten Tätigkeit passte...




und machte meine Sachen voller Tatendrang bereit. Aber welch ein Schreck: Den Rucksack muss ich diesmal selber schleppen.




Mit guter Laune startete ich und freute mich riesig auf eine schöne Tour, aber meistens kommt es anders, als man denkt!
Das erste Problem direkt vor der Haustür: Tacho funktionierte nicht! Nach zweimaligem Stopp hat Frau das technische Problem jedoch schnell behoben.
Also weiter ging es durch verlassene...




und dunkle Wälder.




Und wen trifft Frau so ganz allein im Wald?




Nur gut, dass ich ein blaues Käppchen habe!




Schließlich weißt du ja, was der Mann in Grün sonst machen muss! 

Nach diesem Abenteuer bevorzuge ich doch lieber meine morgenliche Stimmung ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2014)

Boah Jürgen, dein Schatzi ist echt gemein 
Während du in der Hantelhölle schuften musst macht die dir bei bestem Herbstwetter die Naselang ... 
Aber sieh zu das du nicht so zurück kommst wie der Kerl aufm Plakat dann is nix mehr mit Biken wenn die Oberschenkel das Oberrohr zerquetschen 

Zur Glühweintour am 30.11.14 sach ich mal besser nix ....  oder doch ... vier Worte: vielSpass im Stau !

Weiterhin "gut schwitz" in der Muckibude


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. November 2014)

@jmr-biking  Glühwein, Weihnachten, Du, Andi und ich, dann kommt Schatzi ins Spiel und ich hab mich am nächsten Tag schon draußen vor der Tür gefragt wer bei uns heimlich Schnaps im Keller brennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (5. Dezember 2014)

Schöner Bericht von Schatzi


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## DocB (23. Dezember 2014)

Schaad, dass Dein Fatbike nicht dabei ist...
Frohe Weihnachten und jelöcksillich Nöjjohr


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Dezember 2014)

!7 Tage packt man, wenn es sein muss, mit einer A...backe ;-)
Wünsche auch dir ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2014)

Kommst dann pünktlich zumgroßen Schnee zurück indie Eifel!

Schöne Weihnachten und bleib gesund & sturzfrei in2015 !


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hast den Schnee wohl schon vorgeschickt, Jürgen? Wir hatten gestern auffem Bergrücken zwischen Simmerath und Schmidt gar prächtige
Voraussetzungen für den ADAC-Sommerreifen-Test (Neu-Familien-Mobil) mit Blizzard und Wintergewitter - da gab's zu Weihnachten 
Adrenalien... statt Dominosteine...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auffe Dreiborner Hochfläche auch erlebt - such einfach den transpiralen Kollegen der die Reisverschlüsse unter den Achseln
am Explorer-Outfit geöffnet hat - erfahrungsgemäß findest du den im Schnee mitte Nase! Einen "very peacefully" Jahreswechsel
dir und den Collegas, auffet Tourtagebuch können mers ja jetzt runterzählen... Werde aus sportlicher Sicht von weiteren 
Burgerstürmungen bis zum "estimated-date-of-arrival" absehen, so gehört sich's! Beste Wünsche, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Dezember 2014)

Bikeshopverkäufer sind Seelenhändler! Mit süffisantem Grinsen inne -mit Verlaub- profitorientierte Wangen 
Dealer M. aus K. mich letztlich auf SOLCHES zwang:





Rattenscharfes Sauteil! Mit ein bisschen Portokassenadditiven mit E-thirteen-Kurbel, Brake Marke Wunschkind....haaaaach!
Drama, Baby, Drama: de Gute dabei! Die kennt datt schon wenn der Olle auf einmal wie mit Kreide im Kehlkopf spricht,
mehrmals die Hand Richtung Hilfsziel alias Port-de-Money (Hafen des Geldes...reusper...) zückt - keine Aussicht auf Erfolg,
der sichere Tod die Ausbeute, so geht Anleger verschrecken heute! Mann muss mehr alleine Auto fahren!
Ich könnt doch mal..da gibts doch Bahn....Hafas-Hauptrechner, Wunschreisetermin eingeb... Ich meld' mich später wieder,
halt die Ohren steif da draussen - nix wird gestürmt ohne Anwesenheit vom Sportsfreund, wo kämen mers da hin!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2014)

Kauft euch ruhig alle die Fatmobils, die Bikeindustrie wird s euch danken 
Is auch gut so, de Kohle muss unter de Leute, dat letzte Hemd hat keine Knöppe oder wie war das ?


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

8 bar in Front und Heck vom Fröschen könnten für kleine Kohle einen Mitsprecher generieren können - bis zur ersten Glasscherbe - dann 
hatt Kümmersch singe iirzte Astronaut!


----------



## wilde_kerle (31. Dezember 2014)

Bald geht's mit den tollen Tourenberichten weiter !!
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch !!

Viele Grüße aus der OstOsteifel


----------



## BlackKnight29 (31. Dezember 2014)

Eben noch unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## klaus1 (31. Dezember 2014)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die meisten fahren schon mit Randonneur, Rennrad oder Liegerad, aber auch mit Trecking-Rad kommt man durch:
> 
> ...


Schaut mal hier:
http://www.ara-saarland.de/


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2015)

Mit Verlaub, Klaus - datt kriegen mers auch hin wenn meine Gute die Tour plant! Aber Respekt vor dem Ansatz!
Ein frohes Neues und viel Vorfreude auf das was hier nach (kleiner 17) bald wieder die Eifelseele kitzelt! der Pete.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hab ja schon gehofft hier stünd' die nächste Preziose....







jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich darf ja nicht so viel Straße fahren und drüber berichten, weil sonst die MTB-Meute hier immer randaliert.


Keine Aussicht auf Erfolg - den sicheren Tod vor Augen - worauf wartest Du noch?!
Mit viel Vorfreude auf 2015 & ohne Druck Geleistetes noch toppen zu müssen, der Pete


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## naepster (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2015)

Nu, dem einen oder anderen Büro-männliches-Pferd müssen deine "Rückreisebilder" doch schon wie Biografie vorkommen -
selten soviel shuttletaugliches Material auffem Fährdeck gesehen - ich schau direkt mal bei E-Bay-Kleinanzeigen nach Camouflage...
mit dem großmuttertauglichen Vennbiker-Gesundungstipp - Glühwein bis die Existenz erlischt - bist du sicher bald wieder
unter den Schreibenden! Da freu'n mers uns druff, der Pete.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Januar 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *19.01.2015: Back to Business
> *
> Was für ein verkorkster Jahresanfang! Aber endlich bin ich soweit, dass ich wieder in die freie Wildbahn kann. Es ist zwar etwas zapfig heute morgen, aber für ne Runde über heimische Trails ist das Wetter alle mal gut genug. Hauptsache trocken.
> 
> ...



Ei schau, er ist wieder da, oh wie wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2015)

Very nice 

Von mir aus könnt ihr die Burgenstatistik anführen, kümmert Ihr euch um die Ruinen, ich nehm dann lieber Hütten wo's was zu Essen&Trinken gibt


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Very nice
> 
> Von mir aus könnt ihr die Burgenstatistik anführen, kümmert Ihr euch um die Ruinen, ich nehm dann lieber Hütten wo's was zu Essen&Trinken gibt



Wohl gesprochen - DER, UM DESSEN HÜFTE DIE GANS KREIST - (historischem Zitat entnommen, ich hätte 'nen Schwarm Federvieh' plaziert...)  soll ja nur ein klitzekleinet Scharmützel an Anreiz bilden Ruinen abzulichten - wenn ich euer beider Tourenberichte übernanderlege
bleiben als weiße Flecken inne lieben Eifel ja nur noch senkrechte Felsabstürze.... Und da hier gerade kein Berliner Fahrradbote im Spiel
iss steht der faire Umgang eh ausser Frage....da draussen iss prima, der Pete (2!) - nach Zitat wieder raus aus diesem Füllhorn an Touren.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Januar 2015)

Burgen? Bittschön...


 
Is ein bisserl der Putz ab...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Januar 2015)

Hardtburg, Euskirchen (Stotzheim), kennste vielleicht, warste bestimmt auch schon -vielleicht-
Gibt dort zwei-/drei nette Trail-Sektoren..., in einer davon ist die Adaption der berühmten zentrifugalen Kurvenkombination "Eau Rouge" zu finden. Wer da bremst verliert...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Januar 2015)

Mal schauen ob ich morgen noch so´n altes Gemäuer vor die Linse kriege. Habe eine längere Tour geplant und komme demnach mind. 1x an der Tomburg vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (21. Januar 2015)

Mein Neid ist mit euch. Sieht echt klasse aus. 
Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott, wo die höchsten Erhebungen Abraumhalden sind... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Januar 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> In 3 Etappen von Blankenheim bis Sinzig an den Rhein sollte er doch machbar sein.



Geht in 2  für Tretmaschinen auch in 1 
Gibt aber ein zwei Sache die solltest du dirsparen und dafür ein zwei andere einbauen, hab GPX bei interesse


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2015)

@hubi: Weihnachtsgans, ick hör' dir trapsen! Die Hardtburg hammers trotz mehrfacher Umfahrung auch nitt erkannt - der Ablichter hat scheint's 'ne Schwäche für Rückseiten...@jürgen: die Ahrsteig-Schilder müssen noch Preisschilder dran gehabt haben - sind uns gänzlich
nitt bekannt wo mers fast bikisch oder füssisch im 2-Wochen-Rhytmus kreuzen... Brotpfad-Hütte hatt Wellness-Status - die einzige welche
ganzjährig 2 Rollen WC-Papier im Köcher hat (oben unterm First) - DIE denken auch an "schwere Zeiten"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @hubi: Weihnachtsgans, ick hör' dir trapsen! Die Hardtburg hammers trotz mehrfacher Umfahrung auch nitt erkannt - der Ablichter hat scheint's 'ne Schwäche für Rückseiten...@jürgen: die Ahrsteig-Schilder müssen noch Preisschilder dran gehabt haben - sind uns gänzlich
> nitt bekannt wo mers fast bikisch oder füssisch im 2-Wochen-Rhytmus kreuzen...



Abwarten und ... Sprudel trinken .... 
Du bist einfach in den falschen Ecken an der Ahr, nit immer da wo sich Wildschwein und Kanikel gute Nacht sagen sondern auch mal da wo Silberlocken die Wälder druchstreifen, da wo was los ist findet man auch die doofen Schilder !
Wundert mich übrigends das du nicht öfters in der Nähe von dieser Brug gesichtet wirst:




Traumhaftes Revier zu Fusse der Burg


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich werd' nich zweimal den Fehler machen die Gegend vonne Beatrix beim Namen zu nennen den man nitt nennen soll!
Als Keimzelle - also, vor nicht allzulanger Zeit - von Raffelsbrand gen Heimat gedämmelt war's mer eine Freud' den
Burgberg zu stürmen, ich hab' jeden Kubikzentimeter Autoabgase auffe Zunge zergehen lassen - und der Uhu stand
noch nitt unterm Schutz der Blitze...


----------



## sibu (22. Januar 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> In 3 Etappen von Blankenheim bis Sinzig an den Rhein sollte er doch machbar sein.


 Wie
@schraeg 
schon schrieb: Nicht jedes Stück ist wirklich schön zu fahren. Der Abstieg vom Dümpelhardt (schöne Aussicht 





von dort) nach Liers gehört dazu. Dafür gibt es weiter unten schöne Rastplätze:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2015)

Muss man der Fairness halber mal sagen dass jeder vom Waldinteressenten gespurte Weg im Moment erst die Möglichkeit
gibt sich fortzubewegen - wo das endet hatte ich ja noch letztlich Richtung Kronenburg; gegen losen Schnee ist wahrscheinlich
die Hamsterradwalze ein gnädiger Gegner.... Fein, fein, Jürgen!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bei minus 6 Grad wäre die heimische Couch die bessere Wahl gewesen


 
Niemals ! Couching ist keine Optin, genauso wenig wie Spinning !


----------



## Eifelheizer (5. Februar 2015)

Dafür war richtig Sonne da! Also kann es nicht so schlimm gewesen sein.


----------



## boarder43 (6. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Niemals ! Couching ist keine Optin, genauso wenig wie Spinning !


Misch mich mal ein
Spinning ist aber immer noch besser als couching.
Bei uns im Frankenwald liegt halt grad fast ein Meter Schnee. Da geht leider gar nix mit MTB oder Dickmops


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2015)

boarder43 schrieb:


> Spinning ist aber immer noch besser als couching.


Da haste recht 



boarder43 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Frankenwald liegt halt grad fast ein Meter Schnee. Da geht leider gar nix mit MTB oder Dickmops


Irgendwie hört sich das nach Rechtfertigung an  Keine Panik jeder so wie er mag, für mich wär Indoor Kram nie eine Option.
Selbst wenn bei uns Meterhoch der Schnee läg ich würde in jedem Fall ne Alternitive zumSport mit Dach überm Kopf finden.
Äver wie jesääht: Jede Jeck is anders !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2015)

So gefällt er gut, der blaue Klaus


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2015)

...und mit ein bisschen Fantasie erkennt der Geologe doch glatt die Gerolsteiner Verwurfskante, vonne holden Bäckerin
pfiffig "in Tupper" nachgebildet - da braucht der Jürgen kein Navi mehr; fahrt einfach "Nussecken-Trail"!


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2015)

Jürgen, meinen höchsten Respekt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit dem Auto dorthin zu fahren wo's flach ist um dann dort schnöden Asphalt zu rollen, nur des Trainings wegens, das zeugt von Ehrgeiz ! 

Du musst hohe Ziele haben dieses Jahr.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2015)

... also hoch wie "schwer" nicht geographisch gemeint


----------



## Pete04 (17. Februar 2015)

Hattu abber Glück den Betontrail so bemessen zu haben - mein Laienauge erkennt oben wie untens ein Wegfallen vonne Karte;
da hätt's dich über die Scheibenwelt gehebelt! Dahinter vermutlich 'No-Mans-Land" - wo kommt datt "Blaue Wunder" her?
Klein'sche Hexenschmiede? Mitgift? Für technisch versierte Antwort stets dankbar, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2015)

Supi - und dicken Dank für den Querklick - der reicht ja für mehrere Kaminfeuer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2015)

.... son englisches Hochrad würd mir ja auch noch gut stehen .... brauch da aber was stabiles.... Parkwood...hmmmm


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2015)

Da zeig' ich dem leicht feiertagsgeschädigten Kümmeraner mal "seinen blauen Klaus"




...und husche innet off damit datt Deutsche Eck hier Fasson jewinnt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## eifelermaettes (20. Februar 2015)

Ich bin am 01.02.15 ne kleine Runde von Kronenburg Richtung Neuhaus gefahren.....



 

Ich hatte weniger Sonne, dafür mehr Schnee 


 

Hat trotzdem Bock gemacht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2015)

Der Mättes,da kommtder hiermit den Geschichten von vorm Krieg  01.02.15 is ja schon eeeeewig her 
Von deinem alten Prügel magst du dich aber auch nicht trennen oder ?


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2015)

Seid ihr den  netten Anstieg nach Berdorf auch hoch ? Der ist auch im MillmanTrail drinne, kann mich nur noch dran erinnern das ich mich oben von außen selbst gesehen haben muss, 34°C hatten dazu geführt das meine Seele kurze Abstinenz vom Körper nahm


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (17. März 2015)

_Ein Ex-Katholike auf Wallfahrt..._

Hmm..., ist er etwas ein Heidenkind 
Wenn JA, willkommen im Klub


----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. März 2015)

War letztes Jahr auch Ulmen/Enderthal bis Cochem unterwegs... Schönes Gebiet, hat Spaß gemacht.
Insbesondere die Pfade durch die Schieferberge fand ich cool ...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2015)

...


----------



## punki69 (18. März 2015)

hört sich nach meiner familie an,grins.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2015)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2015)

Kritik am Buch? ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2015)

Hahaha  sehr geil, die Familie Hirschberger.
Ich wette sowas passiert 100-fach jedes Jahr 

Ich denke mir auch immer meinen Teil wenn Vati vorne weg angedröselt kommt und paar hundert Metter dahinter die Spiischaft mit knallroter Birne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2015)

Klischees er bedienen tut


----------



## punki69 (19. März 2015)

...man kann eh nur ein fahrrad fahren,.....
,,,,sehr geil!
wo nimmt man eigentlich die zeit für so viele touren als schaffender mensch her?
schöne grüße aus dem saarland


----------



## Jabbaboy (21. März 2015)

Hallo Jürgen 
Jabbaboy plant nicht nur er hat das Carbon-Race-Hardtail auch gekauft


Aber du brauchst dir deswegen kein Kopf machen oder über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenken............


...........NOCH NICHT


----------



## UdoB (21. März 2015)

Jürgen,

ICH LIEBE DEINE TOURENBESCHREIBUNGEN !!!
Seit Jahren ein guter Fundus für Touren in der Eifel.

DANKE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2015)

...wart ab am Wochenende verschwinde ich wieder in den Büschen, den kriegen wir ......


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...wart ab am Wochenende verschwinde ich wieder in den Büschen, den kriegen wir ......


Warum bis zum Wochenende warten? Hier isser doch!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. März 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @BlackKnight29 : So sah es gestern morgen bei mir auch aus. Aber im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr ist es doch etwas kühl. März 2014 sind wir schon in kurzen Hosen gefahren.



Das bin ich diesen März, genauer gesagt letzte Woche, auch bereits 


 

Im Moment aber ist es auch für mich zu kühl und musste die langen Sachen wieder anziehen


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2015)

Meine Schande, so tief iss die Eifel! Danke für ett dämmeln und schreiben!


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> War letztes Jahr auch Ulmen/Enderthal bis Cochem unterwegs... Schönes Gebiet, hat Spaß gemacht.
> Insbesondere die Pfade durch die Schieferberge fand ich cool ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370329


Kann ich dazu mal PN haben - stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2015)

De Forstautobahn iss mehr als authentisch! Traditionell hoffentlich ein paar Wacholderbeerchen im Toleranzbereich geerntet für ett "Winterwild"?!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. April 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2015)

Tippi-toppi-Bericht! Verlinkungen bis auffe Erfindung von Stahl, Trailmap und eine tadellose Farbensprache am Bolliden, 
Hungermacherpic vor selbstmörderischem Hintergrund...Bikerherz, watt willtu mehr!


----------



## B_u_b_bi (14. April 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber bitte nur während der Woche! Denn dann macht es ohne die Wanderer deutlich mehr Spaß.


Oder als Nightride!


----------



## deevino (15. April 2015)

Ja, die Munterley besser nicht am WE befahren. Leider sind die Ranger dort schon mal etwas unentspannt beim Anblick eine Rades auf einem der Nicht-Waldwege aka für Biker verbotene Fusspfade... Da hilft dann auch kein vorbildliches Verhalten mehr. 
Schade, aber ich meide dieses tolle Revier daher inzwischen. Meistens...;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2015)

...


----------



## B_u_b_bi (15. April 2015)

Ist mir bis jetzt noch nie einer begegnet...


----------



## deevino (15. April 2015)

Ja, das war so eine Wanderführung. Samstags am Weg zur Buchenloch-Höhle.
Als die Teilnehmergruppe an mir vorbei war hat er mir erklärt, dass ich dort mit meinem Rad nichts verloren hätte da es sich nicht um einen befestigten Weg handeln würde.
Er würde dieses mal noch von einer Ordnungswidrigkeiten-Anzeige absehen... K.A. welche Befugnisse die Wanderführer da haben, kann auch sein dass es nur Aufspielerei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2015)

Doch kein Xduathlon ?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2015)

Ha das kenn ich ! Bin Renntechnisch auch ziemlich "untauglich" momentan


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2015)

Ist Prümtaler Mühlenbrot mit Frikadelle bewährtes Hauskonzept? Alles ausser Riegel, der Pete


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2015)

Fein bis zu unserem "Lieblings-Tapetenbunker" recherchiert, de Finger lagen schon auf de Tasten um dir den noch zu schenken!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2015)

Sehr fein  man braucht halt nur nen Grund und schon geht das los


----------



## muschi (23. April 2015)

Ja das sieht doch nach Extremst-Betonhopping aus, sauber Jürgen.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2015)

Und so 'ne grundgereinigte Charaktereinstellung - soviel Moos in Reichweite und trotzdem nur Augen und Sinne auf für Mutti Natur!


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (26. April 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

erstmal einen Gruss aus dem Sauerland und ein grosse Dankeschön für deine super Tourenberichte die du hier immer einstellst!Warst ja auch schonmal hier oben unterwegs wie ich mal gesehen habe!

Gruss,Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2015)

.


----------



## DocB (29. April 2015)

Toll! Und Clown gefrühstückt?


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2015)

..


----------



## muschi (29. April 2015)

Jürgen,  tolle Fotostory


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (29. April 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

da wird einem echt nicht langweilig bei der Fotostory von dir!Toller Bericht und irgendwann  tauche ich in der Eifel auch mal auf


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2015)

Heiliger Gussbeton, du lässt auch nix anbrennen! Iss datt enn 2-Klassengesellschaftssteg auffem Pic? Elefantenhaut für Nordic-Walkers
und der Rest darf rumholzen?!...und, Mist - ich hab' nur Spargel für den Stammbaum........ Wenn die Eifel enn Faltengebirge wäre
würde datt Gedöns für sorgen datt nix mehr faltet! Stay near to concrete, der Pete.

Ha! - Wenn ich datt "Missgeschick" 90° gegen de Uhr drehe siesse aus wie'n Marvelheld
auf Biorakete! Ein - zugegebenermaßen - schlafender Superheld...


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2015)

rotwildbiker63 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> da wird einem echt nicht langweilig bei der Fotostory von dir!Toller Bericht und irgendwann  tauche ich in der Eifel auch mal auf


...oder AB; wenn die die Deckels vonne Wasserversorgung nitt verschlossen haben!


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (29. April 2015)

Hi Pete,

wäre vorteilhaft wenn die Deckels dann net verschlossen sind

Gruss,Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2015)

Da muss unser Fredbetreuer ran, schliesset die Pforten!


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

bleibt mir nur wieder mal zu sagen,eine feine Runde von euch

Gruss,Werner


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (1. Mai 2015)

War ne schöne Tour Jürgen
und mal wieder ein erstklassiger Bericht von Dir


----------



## DasIch81 (1. Mai 2015)

War echt eine gelungene Frühjahrs(ausweich)tour.
Auch noch liebe Grüße von Anni. Hat sich gefreut das die Nussecken allen geschmeckt haben.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Mensch Jürgen - du brennst hier Feuerwersch ab! Hab' gerade Wolli Schäuble geschrieben er soll die Nussecke inne Eifel wieder besteuern - da können mers mit Links die Kasernen sanieren und neue Software in den A400M einspielen, sogar von Nintendo!
Watt freu ick mir uff Elsenborn, der Pete - ein Meeting der Schreiberlinge, watt fein!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2015)

Hohenfelser Grottentrails schlagen so manchen Bikepark, da darf ich ja aus ErFahrung sprechen....
Technisch höcht fein kann man auch mal versehentlich in Mühlsteinhöhlen fallen, Risky Trails... Ich halte mal fest;
ett gibt immer noch größere Möpse - da möge jeder draus machen watter will! Fatbike iss nitt Ende der Nahrungskette nach oben....


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## DocB (28. Mai 2015)

Das ist doch Dein OneOne (geteiltes Oberrohr)? Sieht klasse aus, erzählst Du zum Entlacken usw. noch was?


----------



## DasIch81 (28. Mai 2015)

Dann werde ich heute wohl mal die Glühweintour nachfahren. Sieht interessant aus. Gibt es da noch Glühwein unterwegs ??


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## DocB (28. Mai 2015)

Toll! Danke auch für die Nennung der Hilfsmittel, das nehme ich mal als How2-Liste... Alu-Politur ist ejaalwatt ?
Hmm... Das Grün ist echt schön, mal über Komplett-Eloxieren nachgedacht? Allerdings haben wohl nicht viele Firmen solch große Becken mit der Chemie, das ist bei Fullies deutlich einfacher.
Raw ist aber auch top!


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich dacht' erst ett wären Knieprotektoren - muss für meinen Teil lernen schneller größer zu denken!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Mai 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> MidFat ist das neue Fat! Downsizing und dennoch größer im Umfang werden, wird der neue Hype.



Bei derzeit sechs angebotenen Laufrad- und Reifengrössen im Produktsegment MTB ist bestimmt für jeden das passende dabei 
Und weil Profitgier erfinderisch macht, befinden sich Nr sieben und acht bei den Herstellern bereits in der Prototypenphase. Investiere jetzt nicht zuviel, Du darfst Dich auf die nächste Eurobike freuen !
Aber, nicht zu lange. Denn, wie Du richtigerweise es als "Hype" beschreibst, kein Hersteller wird sich solch ein breites Produktportfolio auf Dauer leisten können nur weil ein paar die exotischen Grössen toll finden. Die Industrie konzentriert sich auf das, was sich am meisten verkaufen wird und sich letztlich wirtschaftlich rechnet.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir das alles schon mal hatten und am Ende wird es wieder so kommen, dass zwei max drei Grössen übrig bleiben ...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2015)

Trailanschluss vergeigen geht auch "mit Maria" - da steh'n mers als Zeugnis für ein!
Iss aber auf Dauer gesehen garnitt mal so unspaßig und prägt den Teamnamen.....


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (31. Mai 2015)

Hi Jürgen,

schöner Bericht und perfektes Fat Bike Tuning ,kannst bei meinem gleich weiter machen

Schönen Sonntag noch,Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2015)

....keine Sorge Jürgen das wird sich acuh noch legen  

Mit den Rennlisten bist du ja auf einem guten Weg


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2015)

Geiles PanoBild 
Korrekt, wenn man "unterhopft" ist muss das wieder aufgefüllt werden


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2015)

Kann ich mir vorstellen ! Hatte heute auch erhöhten Bedarf...zwar nich wegen bikens aber wegen Kantensteine und so ... kennsde ja !


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2015)




----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2015)

Laubbläser im Wald? Was kommt als Nächstes, ein Kärcherer, der die Steine vom Moos befreit?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2015)

In luxemburg wird das auch immer gemacht, kann man schön erkennen wenn man im Frühjahrvom Müllerthal ins Ferschweiler Plateau reinfährt.
Lux alles freigeblasen, BRD alles zu mit Blättern


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2015)

Jetzt wo ich's so lese kommt's mir auch "schön und entspannt" vor! War bei dem Nachhänger wo ich mich irrtümlich 2 blauen und einem gelben "Radveteran" auf meinem Leistungsniveau anhängte aber datt obere Ende der Fahnenstange inne unrühmliche Aufholjagd....
(Gesprächspartner war im Rekonvaleszensmodus mit 5 gebrochenen Rippen unterwegs, davon 1x knapp am Pneumothorax vorbei, 79 Jahre)
Soviel dazu... Danke für datt Möglichmachen des Treffens der Federkielschwinger, bereichtert allemal, der Pete - und feine Pics sind
allemal bei rausgekommen, datt wird an passender Stell' Thema sein! Bleib so locker wie de bist, der Pete


----------



## muschi (16. Juni 2015)

Jürgen du bist gekapert, alles togologisch wertvoll hier.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/bikemanover-mit-trailgeballere-auf-dem.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *16.06.2015: Heimweg*
> 
> Das schönste am Dienst ist doch oft immer mein Weg nach Hause...
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt ! Wobei ein wenig neidisch bin ich auf deinen Arbeitsweg ja schon ....


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2015)

Ui, Steilvorlage! Gestattet mich, Jürgen - ich will mal - trotz epischem Aufwands - meinen daily Walk kommentieren....
Täglich mach ich morgens den Rechner an, boote Google-Maps......Eine graphische Auflösung mag hilfreich sein...




...die Route beginnt immer im "Kangoo-Valley" - begleitet vonne "Königliche Esther" und de "Weiße Bianca" als tragende Weinsorten
inne rechten Talseite - keine "fuchsige" dabei! (Sacht der Winzer zu Traube inne Schnüss bei Bithumengeschmack...) Erst mal vorbei anne "Nordwand" aus Boskop und Elstar...
Danach variiere ich - je nach Wetter und Conditiones - zwischen Türe (5 Meter hinter'm Kangoo mit 1 Meter Versatz nach rechts,
bei Nebel gut zu wissen...) und Mäuerchen (40cm Step-Up) und Kirschbäumchen (hier kann zwischen 1 Umfahrung, Halbmarathon
und Ultima-Ratio allet vollzogen werden)...danach Einlauf inne Toreinfahrt (je nach anwesendem Personal mit donnerndem Applaus
wie beim Helene-Fischer-Konzert oder wochenends freihändig selbstbeklatschend)...dann die graue Roulade eruffjetrocke unn feddisch iss'!
Arbeitswech iss watt man draus macht! Mer klevve am Levve, der Pete.

Hubert, da hasse bis zum Gartentörchen mehr Varianten...Selbst wenn ich vom Hausdach
"droppe" gerade mal 6 HM


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2015)

6hm sin besser als 0hm


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Ja pete komm, vielleicht finden wir ja ein Wurmloch.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2015)

Top Tour ist das  hab sie letztes Jahr ja auch kurz vor der Eröffnung abgefahren, hoffe die bleibt uns lange gut erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2015)

Superbericht! Schau mal, Jürgen, wie der Zufall so spielt....




Blick bis zum Hunsrück, gefühlt bis zum Himalaya...Da hat's mich heute aus Zufall durch deine neue Heimstätte gespült,
hätt ich am WE nie gedacht - so ging's heute nach Meisburg und retour bei schönstem Sonnenwetter, die Grünen Batterien
powern wieder (die Staubtanks sind nach Elsenborn ja auch noch propper voll, logo) LG, der Pete (Aussicht oberhalb von Salm)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Juni 2015)

Yepp, feiner Track. Bin ich im Frühjahr zum aufwärmen gefahren


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

na da kann ich nur sagen Top Tour und die die Sauerländer schauen neidvoll rüber

Gruss ,Werner


----------



## Vegder (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Würde die Trailtour in Bernkastel auch gerne fahren. Wo startet man am besten bzw wie ist sie beschildert?

Sonnige Grüße aus St. Vith,
Andy


----------



## ultima88 (25. Juni 2015)

Google mal "Zweischanzen Tour Bernkastel". Findet sich eine gute Beschreibung auf der Homepage von Bernkastel.
Bei YouTube gibts auch schon Videos.


----------



## Vegder (25. Juni 2015)

OK, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2015)

Feinste Brettelpassagen, darauf geh'n mers ja wie Maus auf Käse! Die Angabe vonne Bettenkapazität iss natürlich ein Kosakenzipfel
im Eifeler Tourismusbemühen - so kann mers fein Übernachtungen planen in authentischer Atmosphäre!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2015)

Jürgen .....anderen Lenker ran und dann einfach vergessen diese unnachahmlichen Lenkerhörnchen zu montieren


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2015)

Und an seinem freien Tach schuf der Herr die Allmacht der Frouwens... Unsere Soll-Bruchstelle 'se stets im Blick haben.....
Cobalt-Radsatz, ich schnüffel mir hier die Tränen wech....


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Jabbaboy (27. Juni 2015)

Was hat unser Jürgen auf dieser Tour falsch gemacht was alle anderen Richtig gemacht haben .. . ... Wer weiß es ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2015)

a) dem Licht nich an 
b) dem Teamkleidung nicht an


----------



## Jabbaboy (27. Juni 2015)

Antwort B ist Richtig ￼ 
￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2015)

c) das B-Team Trikot nur für B-Team Touren nutzen ! 
d) Neuauflage B-Team Trikot ... machen die Köter auch alle zwei Jahre


----------



## B_u_b_bi (27. Juni 2015)

a) tja so ist das dann halt...
b) kannste knicken!
c) 
d) fällt eher aus, weil die grad neu sind...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2015)

Fotofiert wo andere Biken?  Nix schläscht einen JMRler, der Pete


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2015)

Wow, die 2. Nordschleife! Mach datt Ding 1000 Mal in Gold als Autoaufkleber und dein Ruhestand iss Fixie!
Nebenbei, sehr nett stemmbare Familischtouren inne Arena zu werfen, bedankt dafür!
(wobei Damens mit Cobalt-Unterbau eher selten bleiben werden, ett fühlt sich an als sei
die Rente zum Teil schon beliehen......mer hoffen auf de Wertschätzung der Gattin!)


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2015)

Toll ! Jetzt haste überall auf unseren heimischen trails diese FAT Bakterien hinterlassen !
Da werd ich wohl mal desinfizieren fahren müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. Juni 2015)

Haben sich ja unsere (Trail-)Wege gekreuzt gestern, bzw sind in entgegen gesetzter Richtung gefahren. Bin von keinen FATbaketrien, dafür von drei Zecken, angefallen worden... 

P.S.: Der Name BlackKnight29 bezieht sich nicht auf meine Person, sondern auf mein Bike


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. Juni 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dem Cube würde ein bisschen buntes Elox gut stehen.


Danke für den Tip! Aber mit dem bunten habe ich es nicht so... Ausser dem müsste ich mir ja dann einen neuen Modellnamen ausdenken!  Aber, auf Kundenwunsch baue ich das Bike auch gerne in bunt auf ...
P.S.: Das XC-Hardtail heisst übrigens BlackPirate29


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2015)

Sehr fesch! Panzerknackerschafe (die Sorte muss ich noch googeln, fesches Outfit) und Bioritzel - Euskirchen weiß immer wieder zu überraschen! Und - ups! - die Burgenstatistik läuft noch!? Dann aber rinn inne Puschen, da hab' ich waidlich aufzuholen...
...mit mehr als 3,5% Fat haben die Pics einfach mehr G'schmäckle...


----------



## sibu (30. Juni 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie immer schöne Bilder und gut kommentiert. Hat das Gras die Kette und Ritzel so sauber poliert? Wenn ja, was dauert länger: Gras raus holen oder normal sauber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. Juni 2015)

Burgenwertung läuft noch  ??
Dann hier: Die Nürburg...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>


 

Weltklasse  is was für den KBU Kalender


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2015)

Noch mehr Weltklasse ! Der mann hats drauf der macht aus der Hüfte Fotos da träumt der F ..... von !


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## TitusLE (3. Juli 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wir drei blonden fast Jünglinge hätten auch auf einer rot angestrichenen[...]


Ich habe den Satz mal in die richtige Reihenfolge gebracht 

Wenn ich im Dunkeln unterwegs bin, ist's meist etwas kühler. Sieht nach 'ner spaßigen Runde aus. Wie lang ward ihr unterwegs?


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## TitusLE (3. Juli 2015)

The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

da kann man nur gratulieren zu der Runde und danke für den tollen Bericht!!!

Gruss,Werner


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## wilde_kerle (12. Juli 2015)

Herrliche Bilder, wie immer !!!


----------



## peewee (12. Juli 2015)

Jedes Jahr finden im Göflaner Steinbruch Konzerte statt, vielleicht schaffst du es dann über den Zaun, 


gr. p


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön da im Flitschgau  fahr ich nächstes Jahr auch mal hin 
Aber ich sehe dich hatte auch kurzzeitig diese komische "Knieinfektion" erreicht ....


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich momentan des Fotografierens und Schreibens etwas überdrüssig bin. Hier wird es also zunächst etwas ruhiger


 
Wehe Was soll ich sonst in der Pause Montags machen ? 

Die Veranstaltung spar ich mir mal hab de Schnauze voll von "im Stau steh"-Veranstaltungen. Spenden kann man auch so .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2015)

Ah ok das is ne CTF hab ich so direkt aus dem Flyer nich ersehen. Das is immer was anderes da haste recht.
Dachte das wär wieder son Büffelherden Event wie bei Radrebellen oder TDH


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. August 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. August 2015)

...


----------



## dorka (9. August 2015)

Eine schöne Tour von mir geplant und von Jürgen den Feinschliff bekommen.


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2015)

Jürgen, da haste ja wieder Zeusch manifestiert! Vom Museumsmann hinterm Stilfserjoch muss ich Dir aber noch nachlegen,
der hat ja hunderte Tierkadaver geshaped verarbeitet...Auf Nachfrage "läge datt alles so in seiner Natur hier rum'..." - Wenn inne
Ville alle 50 Meter enn Geweih mein Kettenblatt forciert würd' ich auffem Allmountain schon Bashguard fahren....
Feinste Tourberichte mit einer herben Nota von Schweiss... LG, der Pete.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2015)

..-.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. August 2015)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (20. August 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *14.08.2015: Out of Eifel Spezial - Mittenwald, Teil 3*
> 
> Heute teilen wir den Tag wieder in zwei Hälften. Morgens Biken, mittags Wandern. Unsere Biketour führt uns "Auf den Hohen Kranzberg".
> 
> ...



Hmm..., lecker 
Eine Woche noch vor dem Schreibtisch, dann geht´s auch los


----------



## DocB (20. August 2015)

Dein Schatz scheint ein ordentliches Kämpferherz zu haben (Bild 6)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. August 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. August 2015)

...


----------



## peewee (20. August 2015)

Seid ihr schon wieder heim? 
Eibsee auch mitgenommen? Die Runde minus ein Viertel (denn Radverbotsschilder überall) um den See herum ist sehr schön, wenn auch sehr leicht, wenn man es härter möchte, fährt man hinunter Richtung Bahnhof Grainau. Ansonsten ist da ja viel Waldautobahn, Betonbrechsand inklusive.
Die Inseln im/auf dem Eibsee fand ich sehr schön, die Sicht im Wasser richtig klar. Hatte sich gelohnt die Schnorchelsachen mit zu schleppen. Unterwasser sieht es dort schön aus, und mit der klarer Sicht, war ein sehr schönes Erlebnis. 

gr.p


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2015)

Der Windbeutel gefällt mir !
Kleiner Tip wenn du wieder in der Eifel bist: in Hausen ( in der nähe von Heimbach ) gibts auch so Aparillos im Handball Format 
Lässt sich wunderbar mit einer Tour durchs Rurtal kombinieren


----------



## TitusLE (21. August 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> An der Gröblalm könnt ihr wählen: Frischer Bergziegenkäse im Speckmantel auf einer Salatkreation,...
> ... oder ein Monster-Waldbeeren-Windbeutel.


Geht da auch ein UND? 

Schöne Touren, die ihr da fahrt. Wie groß sind die Runden üblicherweise, wenn du deine Frau mitnimmst?


----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2015)

Klasse Berichte Jürgen 
Mal sehen bin in 2 Wochen in Leogang,da werd ich wohl auch mal 1-3 Touren fahren....oder ich werfe mal für nen Tag meine Grundsätze überBord und hämmer die BIG5 durch


----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2015)

Jürgen, direkt den Daumen druff  von wegen Bersch mit Gondelhilfe um Höhenmeter ***bescheissen*** (der Kraftausdruck sei entschuldigt...) - ett ist definitiv anders...da uns aber der so-called Panoramaweg in Sölden dann bitte schön Moores gelehrt hat
hammers Grenzerfahrung im Heimgepäck mitgenommen....und ehrlich gesagt will die einmal erlebt keiner mehr missen, vom positiv
bekloppten XC-Fahrer bis hin zu uns Mounties gibt so eine Grenzerfahrung auffem Schemel der Alltag nitt mal eben her....
Dem Kümmeraner leg' ich warnend die Passage vonne Kohlmais zur Asitz inne Krippe, hier hat der liebe Gott seine Drehbank
für Wurzelbankette vom Urknall her stehen lassen... ...und jebenedeit sollste sein für dein Füllhorn an Berichten,
garniert an Aufwärtsmetern! Stay weiter so, der Pete (Gattin spricht schon wieder im ganzen Satz auffem Bike,
aber immer noch DIESEN österreichischen Imperativ....)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Dem Kümmeraner leg' ich warnend die Passage vonne Kohlmais zur Asitz inne Krippe, hier hat der liebe Gott seine Drehbank
> für Wurzelbankette vom Urknall her stehen lassen... ...und jebenedeit sollste sein für dein Füllhorn an Berichten,
> garniert an Aufwärtsmetern



Is jebunkert  bin ich glaub ich 2009 mal nebst Gattin gefahren, Rüttelplattenfeeling vom feinsten damals mit 100mm positiv beklopptem XC Bike. Ebenso im selbigen Jahre mit den selbigen bescheuerten Bike ab Forthofalm inne Fahrspur vom Flying Gangster reingeraten. Nachm ersten Hubbel dacht ich gleich spratteln de innereien von de Gabel über de Fahrsupr, Bremswellen bekommen da ganz neue Dimensionen. Weds diesjahr etwaslässiger angehn, man ist ja auch alt mittlerweile. EinmalLift und einmal ehrhaft per Pedal auffn Berg,so kommtauch kein zwist zwischen den beiden Lagern auf


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (22. August 2015)

Genauso war's auch aufgenommen! Ett spricht für die Bissigkeit vom Kümmeraner Köter nach wie vor per Pedes
den Aufritt zu planen, Chapeau dafür!  Ein lustiges Ping-Pong in Sachen Tourenberichte, ich überleg' ernsthaft
Radio und Fernseh' zu kündigen bei der Dichte die mers hier mittlerweile zementieren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Genauso war's auch aufgenommen! Ett spricht für die Bissigkeit vom Kümmeraner Köter nach wie vor per Pedes
> den Aufritt zu planen, Chapeau dafür!  Ein lustiges Ping-Pong in Sachen Tourenberichte, ich überleg' ernsthaft
> Radio und Fernseh' zu kündigen bei der Dichte die mers hier mittlerweile zementieren...



Der Kümmeraner Köter verweichlicht so langsam ja auch, 40 Adipöse Jahre haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen .......... ich habe Hunger !


----------



## jmr-biking (30. August 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (5. September 2015)

...


----------



## EpicAndrea (5. September 2015)

Hey Jürgen super netter Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos 
Liebe Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald Andrea


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (6. September 2015)

Hi Jürgen,

einen Gruss aus dem Sauerland und wieder ein super Bericht da gebe ich Andrea vollkommen Recht und ein geiles Video von dir und der dicken Walze in den Spitzkehren

Gruss,Werner


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2015)

Mein Urteil Unitymedia und Telekom zu kündigen findet hier wahrlich Futter - ein Spaßfeuerwerk für den Wochenenddiensthaber sich öffnet....


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2015)

...


----------



## punki69 (16. September 2015)

....war letzten monat dort urlauben,tolle gegend,bin aber eher den eifelstieg und den lieserpfad geradeld,wegen der singeltrails,
absolut genial dort und kaum wanderer,gruß punki


----------



## Der_Graue (16. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *12.09.2015: Vulkanbike Eifel Marathon, Daun*
> 
> Es ist mal wieder so weit. Die alljährliche Hatz um die Dauner Maare steht an. @Jabbaboy und ich vertreten das B-TEAM mit unserer Teilnahme auf dem Sport-Track und beim Halbmarathon. @Jabbaboy will seine Zeit von letztem Jahr verbessern und ich will Dickmops auf Renntauglichkeit testen.
> 
> ...



Hübsche Bene hat der Klene  ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @muschi: Was für ein Unsinn machen wir nächstes Jahr? 29+ oder B+ ???




Bei der Strecke würde sich ein Rennrad anbieten


----------



## jmr-biking (17. September 2015)

...


----------



## muschi (17. September 2015)

Jürgen, ich kann dir nächstes Jahr sowohl ein 29+ wie auch ein B+ Rad mit meiner Person als Fahrer für Unsinn anbieten. Gravel heißt bei mir Querfeldein und steht auch ab 2016 zur Verfügung. Ich kann dir am 28.12 aber noch ein 200km Fatbikerennen anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2015)

Bueno Sierra, Burritas! Nachdem ich den Vulkan-Marathon aussem Umfeld nur von herausgestellten Ellbogen kenne 
stellt sich datt Konstrukt bei dir ja locker anders dar, Jürgen! Ich hab' schon mal Bodyguards vereidigt....





*Trooping the Colours* auffem heimischen Küchentisch - eben noch im oberen Venntal unterwegs werden die
"Steinis" von den "Marones" auffe Pfanne eingeschworen - God bless the Queen! Vennregion iss Rückhaltezone,
hier fehlen schon beim Appell 2 Salatschüsseln vonne Troopers....Stay Beatle, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2015)

Is mal wieder typisch:

Der kleine Soldat steht schön in Reih und Glied, während die Heeresleitung (vorne) anscheinend schon so besoffen ist das einige schon umgefallen sind


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2015)

Übrigends fehlt bei der Heeresleitung noch einer für nen Elferrat


----------



## Der_Graue (18. September 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Übrigends fehlt bei der Heeresleitung noch einer für nen Elferrat



Joo!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2015)

Check, check...der "Rollenstand" im Sanitärbereich im "Brothäuschen" noch größer/gleich 1 ?!




Best-of-Eifel in Sachen Sänitärnotlandung in Schutzhütten!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2015)

Halt die Ohren steif .... bes demnähx !


----------



## Pete04 (2. Oktober 2015)

Bis die Tage, Rocket-Man! Da werd' ich beim nächsten Toürchen aber mal schauen ob da nitt Werfer-Batterien am Gerät befestigt sind...
getarnt mit Stickers "Unkraut-EX"!


----------



## dorka (3. Oktober 2015)

*03.10.2015: See-Tour*

Out of Eifel? - Nein, in der Eifel!
Ich bin mit dem Rad unterwegs und suche verschiedene kleine Seen in der Umgebung auf. Welche es sind, verrate ich mal nicht. Möchte ich doch wissen, ob der Jürgen seine Heimat kennt. Also dann fang mal an zu raten! Falls du (nur Jürgen!!!) alle erkennst, winkt bei deiner Heimkehr ein leckeres Essen in einem Lokal deiner Wahl auf dich. Viel Spaß!

See 1: 




See 2: 




See 3: 




See 4: 





See oder besser Teich 5 & 6 (gehören irgendwie fast zusammen):








Achso, bevor ich es vergesse: Ich werde meine Daten noch nicht hochladen. Bin ja schließlich nicht


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Oktober 2015)

...


----------



## dorka (3. Oktober 2015)

Scheinst ja doch mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend zu radeln. Alles richtig! 
Es gibt natürlich FISCH!!!!

Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich Pflanzenbilder - da bist du nicht so gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (4. Oktober 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *02.10.2015: Out of Eifel... für die nächste Zeit*
> 
> "Der Putin bombt in Syrien, und die Welt schaut zu", heißt es so schön auf Spiegel Online. Der Krieg gegen den IS nimmt neue Formen an. Gleichzeitig treffen sich heute Hollande, Merkel, Putin und Boroschenko in Paris. Da geht es aber vorrangig um die Ukraine-Krise. Momentan spielt der Konflikt zwar nur eine Nebenrolle, doch trotzdem muss sich der Kreml-Chef ein paar unangenehme Fragen gefallen lassen müssen. Aber was hat das nun mit mir zu tun???
> 
> ...


Pass auf Dich auf und komme gesund nach Hause ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Oktober 2015)

...


----------



## dorka (11. Oktober 2015)

*11.10.2015: Würfel-Tour*

... oder wie würde Jürgen sagen: Eine kleine Sonntagsrunde!

Heute ist schönstes Herbstwetter und mein Cube fristet sein Dasein schon den ganzen Sommer über im Keller, da mir Jürgen einfach so ein 29er besorgt hat.
Mutig traue ich mich mit dem Cube auf eine Ausfahrt, obwohl ich keinen Ersatzschlauch gefunden habe.
Also heute ist sein Tag!

*

*
Wir starten direkt vor der Haustür und schauen nach ein paar Metern noch mal zurück auf unser Dörfchen, ...




bevor wir im Wald verschwinden.




Gleich um die Ecke vom Fritz von Wille genießen wir die schöne Herbststimmung.




Heute ist Sonntag und für alle Kirchengänger - das Gotteshaus von Üxheim.




Viele Wanderer später befinden wir uns schon im Nohner-Bachtal. Der Fischreiher will einfach nicht aufs Foto. Nach vielen Versuchen fahren wir weiter. Weiteres Highlight im Tal: Eine frei laufende Kuh. Sie macht uns schön Platz, so dass wir problemlos durchs Tal rollen können.




Ein Feld voller Blumen - da muss ich kurz anhalten und knipsen. Und weil ich schon dabei bin, .....




noch schnell der Beweis, dass der Würfel wirklich dabei ist.




Auf dem Heimweg fahren wir unterhalb des Naturschutzgebietes Hönselberg den leichten Anstieg hoch.




Kurz vorm Ende der Tour treffe ich noch den Kleinen Onkel. Nur Pippi ist nicht zu finden.

Fazit 1: Bei herrlichem Wetter an Sonntagen das Gebiet rund um den Nohner Wasserfall weiträumig meiden. Man kommt nur langsam
		   vorwärts, da sehr viele Leute unterwegs sind.
Fazit 2: Wandere benutzen lieber den Radweg als den Eifelsteig.
Fazit 3: Der Sattel an meinem Canyon ist bequemer.
Fazit 4: Die Bremsen am Cube sind besser.
Fazit 5: Der Lenker am Canyon muss gekürzt werden.
Fazit 6: Mit meinem Cube bin ich noch langsamer als mit dem Canyon.

Ach, jetzt hätte ich fast das Rätsel für Jürgen vergessen!
Wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo dieses nette Tier steht, lade ich dich ins Kino ein.


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Oktober 2015)

Wo es wohl sein goldenes Vlies verloren hat


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2015)

...


----------



## DocB (12. Oktober 2015)

"Killing in the Name of..."
Ganz schön gefährlich, wenn man beim Bund seine Brötchen verdient *duckundweg*


----------



## Pete04 (10. November 2015)

Da binnich abber neidisch auf den Race-against-Sattel - wir komplettieren (Rheinland frönt wieder dem Wahnsinn à-la-5.-Jahreszeit)
auf der Flucht die Salm, wie ett sich für'n Tourenbericht gehört; hoffentlich nitt noch mehr Felswände vor der Brust...
Rein dafür, der Pete...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2015)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (18. November 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *18.11.2015: Salmer Straßenrunde*
> 
> Ja, ich bin wieder da. Und das nicht seit gestern. Knapp 400 km habe ich schon wieder abgespult. Das meiste davon auf Asphalt. So auch heute wieder eine schöne Runde durch das Kylltal und den Salmer Wald.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass Du wieder heil in Deiner Heimat gelandet bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2015)

Lebt den der alteStahl Jürgen noch ? Lebt den der alteStahl Jürgen noch ?
JAAAAAAAAAA er lebt noch ...........

Schön wieder wasvondir zu lesen


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2015)

"Dein" Rom hat mich ganz schön aus der Bahn geworfen bei unseren nebligen Morgenanfahrten -
der Mangel an Vesparollern liess dann aber datt Plagiat erkennen....
"Dein" Murru erinnert stark an einen winterlichen Besuch in Reetz - einschliesslich
Shawn & Kumpels!


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Pete04 : Da isser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaach!.... "Spinning in the name of"....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2015)

Spinning is was für Friseure !


----------



## jmr-biking (23. November 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> 73 km Radwegrollen, ich geb alles fürs Team!



Hut ab vor so viel Aufopferung, für mich wäre das Höchststrafe da müssten die Teammitglieder schon verdammt gute Kumpels sein


----------



## Eifeljojo (24. November 2015)

73KM Respekt bei dem Wetter. Habe es heute lediglich auf 25KM gebracht. Dafür war es aber schön finster im Münstereifeller Wald


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2015)

Wenn's kein Kriegszubehör ist - wurd' da eine Wilma diametral in verchromtes Kochzubehör gespiegelt?!
Formidable bikegestützte Tag-/Nachtgrenze, selbstpedalierend - ich wittre ein Geschäft!


----------



## Eifeljojo (25. November 2015)

Uffff 
Kann Dir gerade nicht folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. November 2015)

@Eifeljojo egal ob 25km oder 75km .... Hauptsache draussen auf dem bike  Von daher alles richtig gemacht, nich wie die Softeislutscher die sich im Winter in irgendwelchen Muffbuden zum Spinning verkriechen 

Für den Pete braucht man so 5-10 Jahre MTB Forum bis man den versteht, wird aber noch


----------



## Eifeljojo (25. November 2015)

Ach so 

Ich sehe schon. Alles gaaaanz Normale Menschen hier **hihihi** Mal im Ernst. Lieber ein wenig Naturbekloppt, als alles auf die Goldwage zu legen. Werde mich hier denke ich sehr wohl fühlen **grins**

In jedem Fall Danke an euch beide für die Erklärung 

Und mit dem Wetter kann ich nur zustimmen. Gibt eigentlich kein schlechtes Wetter beim Biken. So sehr könnte es gar nicht regnen das ich mich auch nur eine Minute Zuhause freiwillig auf den Crosstrainer stellen würde. Der wie ihr schon raus hört ein sehr einsames Leben bei uns führt 

Bin erst seit gut einem 1 Jahr wieder auf dem MTB Unterwegs. Vielfahrer war ich vor über 10 Jahren auch mal. Dann kam Fam. und kaum noch Zeit zum Biken. Resultat dessen: Plautze und null Fitness. Resultat daraus: ICH MUSS WIEDER AUFS BIKE. Und es macht wieder Mega Laune. Versuche nun 1x Wöchentlich aufs Bike zu kommen. Aber mehr wie eine 30-40KM Tour im Münstereifeler hoch/runter Gelände traue ich mir noch nicht zu. Da wir auch erst seit 4 Jahren in Bad M.Eifel wohnen, und ich ja erst seit kurzem wieder auf dem Rad sitze habe ich hier bei uns Zuhause auch noch nicht so den Anschluss zu anderen MTB-ikern gefunden. Aber wird denke ich schon noch werden. Alleine fahren schön und gut. Aber auf Dauer auch nicht immer soooo Prall.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2015)

...


----------



## Eifeljojo (25. November 2015)

Sein Tagebuch verfolge ich auch schon sehr interessiert. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp 
Da dieses gesamte Forum aber für einen Neuling derart groß und voluminös ist, muss man sich hier erstmal zurecht finden.
Aber wird schon werden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2015)

Eifeljojo schrieb:


> Aber mehr wie eine 30-40KM Tour im Münstereifeler hoch/runter Gelände traue



Das ist doch schon mal was 



Eifeljojo schrieb:


> Aber wird denke ich schon noch werden. Alleine fahren schön und gut. Aber auf Dauer auch nicht immer soooo Prall



Der @Günni0808 und seine Frau @Colliz1000 fahren auch bei dir um die Ecke ob die aber noch MTB technisch unterwegs sind weiss ich derzeit nicht. Der Günni hatte auch mal ne IG für BAM Umland am start, er ist auch Wegewart der Routen rund um BAM (gewesen ?)

Wenn du sonst noch Steckentips brauchst sachste bescheid, aber wirst sicherlich nich alles vergessen haben oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifeljojo (26. November 2015)

Servus schraeg,

das mit dem vergessen ist so eine Sache. Sind ja erst vor 4 Jahren von Köln aus nach Münstereifel gezogen. Und da ich ja erst dieses Jahr wieder gefahren bin. Bin ich auch gerade erst in der Findungsphase hier. Gab also noch nicht viel zu vergessen bei mir **loool**

Damals war halt viel Kottenforst/Ville, Königsforst, Warner Heide. Eifel kaum, und wenn nur um den Ruhr See rum, oder mal Nordschleife rum. Ist aber wie gesagt schon alles weit über 10 Jahre her.

Hier fahre ich momentan einige der mtb-eifel Touren, und ansonsten sehr viel frei schnauze. Für mich immer noch die schönste Art des Bikens. Ab in den Wald ohne Ziel, und irgendwann per GPS Heim finden. Oder ich ziehe mir mal eine Tour von GPSies aufs GPS. Bin natürlich auch gerne für Vorschläge dankbar **grins**

@All,

Mal eine andere Frage zu euren Bikes. Wie gesagt die letzten min. 10 Jahre bin ich ja komplett draußen gewesen. Fullys gab es damals noch gar nicht so verbreitet. Heute sieht man kaum noch ein Hardtail Unterwegs in den Wäldern. Habe mir letzten Winter bewusst wieder ein gebrauchtes Hardtail (stark modifiziertes Cannondale F5) gekauft. Hatte Bedenken mit einem Fully bei 197cm Körpergröße und 102kg ohne Klamotten…….. Dazu kam noch der Grundgedanke das ich ja schon richtig viel Geld anpacken muss um ein gescheites Fully zu bekommen was meine Parameter verkraftet. Denke ich. Zweiter Gedanke, man bekommt für die Hälfte vom Geld ja schon ein richtig feines Hardtail. Dritter Gedanke. Für das was ich fahre sollte eigentlich ein Hardtail reichen. Fahre also überwiegend, eigentlich nur Cross-Country. Enduro gab es früher so noch gar nicht. Und Federwege von 100mm an der Front und mehr erst recht nicht an einem CC Bike. Heute, so scheint es, fährt wirklich jeder ein Fully mit 120+mm Federweg vorne/hinten auf scheinbar ganz normalen CC-Touren (Gibt es den Begriff CC eigentlich noch **lach**). Oder fahrt ihr wirklich alle überwiegend Enduro? Das ist echt ein Thema, da komme ich ins Grübeln. Die Leute mit denen ich mal fahre, fahren auch Fully. Würde es im Prinzip ja mal ausprobieren wollen. Aber wenn ich sehe was ich da noch mal Investieren müsste. Meine Frau köpft mich. Für Sie ist es nicht nachvollziehbar das man ein Fahrrad für 1000€ braucht. Da mag ich schon gar nicht mit Rädern kommen die das Doppelte oder gar Dreifache kosten………. Habe im Gedanken Fully immer noch den Murks aus den 90ern vor Augen. Wippen beim Treten, oder Rückschlag in der Pedale beim Federn, vor Augen. Das scheint ja (Bei einem vernünftigen Fully) heute nicht mehr so zu sein, oder? Kurz und knapp gefragt. Bringt mir ein gescheites Fully wirklich Vorteile auf Touren hier zb. auf den vorgegebenen mtb-münstereifel Touren (nur als Beispiel)? Oder ist es bei 110Kg Kampfgewicht in voller Montur + Rad überhaupt ratsam???

Ich weiß. Echt viele Fragen. Schon jetzt ein riesen Dank ;-)

Gruß Markus.


----------



## beuze1 (26. November 2015)

Eifeljojo schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp gefragt. Bringt mir ein gescheites Fully wirklich Vorteile auf Touren



Kurz und knapp, geh in einen Bikeladen Deiner Wahl und frag nach einem aktuellen Vorführmodel. Diese kann man meistens übers Wochenende ausleihen, für kleines Geld das natürlich verrechnet wird falls du dich zum kauf entscheiden würdest. Jetzt ist eine gute zeit dazu, die Bikes müssen raus, neue Ware kommt.
Aber Vorsicht, so ein neues Bike macht ganz schnell süchtig . Deine Frau Liebt dich hoffentlich auch im falle einer spontanen Abhängigkeit noch genau so


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2015)

Also zu Enduro: das gab's früher auch schon hiess da nur "Mountainbikefahren"
Muss halt nur alles irgendwann neu verpackt werden damit sich wieder Eruos generieren lassen 

Ich pers.fahr Hardtail und Fully.
Ich bin 10 Jahre nur Hardtail gefahren und dann hab ich mir ein 150mm Radon Fully gekauft.
Mit dem Fully fahr ich genau die gleichen sachen wie mit dem Hardtail auch, ok tiefe Absätze meide ich zum Teil mit dem Hardtail mangels Bodenfreiheit und absenkbarer Stütze. Aber im Grunde kannst du mit nem Hardtail alles fahren was mit nem Fully auch geht, muss man nur bisschen sauberer und langsamer angehen.Das Wippen der Fullys ist Geschichte,hat mich früher auch immerabgehalten,vor allem auch das früher alle Nase lang was anderes an den Hinterbautenam knarzen und knirschen war. Mittlerweile sind die Dinger schon Top. Ich bewege mich auch im 0,1t bereich wenn Rucksack mit Trinkblase dabei sind, das ist gar keinProblem sofern man kein Leichtbauwahn betreibt. Das Slide hat mir schon viel Freude bereitet, ich setze es vorwiegend bei "Traillastigen" Touren z.B. an der Ahr,Mosel oder Rureifel ein. Sowas macht mit dem Fully schon mehr Spass, auch wenn's bergauf mit 14,5kg Bike ein wenig gemütlicher zugeht. Aber mir ist das egal ich muss nicht erster oben sein, mir ist der Spass auf Trails wichtiger.

Für 1000€ allerdings wird's schwer ein gescheites neues Fully finden denk ich,da gehts meist erst ab 1600-1770€ los, besser 2000€ dann ist meist auch eine Variostütze drin, beste Erfindung seit es Bikes gibt  Preis / Leistungstechnisch ist man bei Radon, Canyon oder den andern Versender da wohl am günstigsten, ist halt die Frage was man möchte. Mir ist der Name relativ, funktionien muss es, und das tut es tuten.

Is ja auch immer ne Frage wie intensiv man sein Hobby betreibt, wenn man viel und oft fährt dann lohnt sichs ja auch find ich, 5000€ Litevilles die an irgendwelchen Garagenwänden verstauben gibts ja schon genaug, da kann ich auch verstehen das die Dame mal den Vogel zeigt 


Soo genug dem Jürgen sein Faden geschändet


----------



## Eifeljojo (26. November 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Soo genug dem Jürgen sein Faden geschändet



Grandios erklärt. Danke dafür 
Und du hast Natürlich vollkommen recht 
Sorry war mir jetzt gar nicht so bewusst das es hier eigentlich unpassend ist


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2015)

Jenau, für's verdroschen werden hammers doch die Dame an unserer Seite welche zusätzlich auch noch die Weak-Points kennt;
Innenknie kitzelt! Über mobile Cappu-Stationes geht nix drübber...




Gut, datt Wasser und Pulvervorräte beschränkt sind im Gepäck - mit solch' Aussichten würd' man noch zum Resident-Biker! LG, der Pete -
fest der Überzeugung: Blauer Klaus iss schneller als die Grete mit der Gerte!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Dezember 2015)

Dein Freund Schraeg war schneller: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/13423416/


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich schau in beide häufiger mal und gerne rein - aus alter Verbundenheit für die Region.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2015)

Die Touren werd ich mal im Winter nutzen wenn ich mal irgendwann kein Bock auf Schlam hab, sind ja überwiegend asphaltiert


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2015)

Städter sinn sowatt von dekadent - bei uns hat sogar der Schlamm zwei Emm! Die Kargheit der Eifelböden 'se ausse Ferne immer unterschätzen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2015)

Wär Rechtschraibvehler vindet der darff sie auch bealten


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde nächste Woche mal auf der südlichsten Tour gucken ob ich freie Fahrt durch die Eifel habe und berichten ob ich dekadenten Eifelschlamm finde. a...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst die hammer harte Kilometer der Tour "Bachgeflüster" ?

Ich werde mir mal den "Sauberman" vornehmen.

Überigends: Es gab vor Jahren mal eine Webseite: www.hubert-im-netz.de hier hatte ein gewisser Eifler jede Menge Touren auf seiner Webseite Online gestellt. Unter anderm auch eine Tour mit dem Namen "Wadenbeisser" durch's schöne Feytal. Ob sich da wohl jemand des Namens bedient hat ? Dieser kautzige Eifler jedenfalls hat die Touren nicht mehr Online da kann mans leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2015)

Das sind Rettungspunkte, bei dem technischen Anspruch brauchen die da eine ganze Menge von


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich werde mir mal den "Sauberman" vornehmen.




Done ! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frei...portal-400km-mtb-routen.779619/#post-13450987


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Golfplatzwärter wohnt in meiner unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft. Ich darf das.




Der soll mal seinen Bunker in Ordnung halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ist nicht wirklich ein Bunker, sondern ein Sandhaufen am Wegesrand. Hab ein bisschen geschummelt.


So entstehen dann diverse Gerichte


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2015)

Jespannt verfolgen mers de "Eifeler Gerichte-Kiche" bei sommerlichen Temperaturen - im Weihnachtsmodus erwarte ich aber schon
die eine oder andere blanke Wade zu sehen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2015)

warts ab am Wochenende gibts blanke Keule vom Hubi, leicht fettig und durchsetzt


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir geht es im Modus Kurz/Kurz auf die Piste


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> warts ab am Wochenende gibts blanke Keule vom Hubi, leicht fettig und durchsetzt


Da freun' mers uns auf den Hubertus im Martinsgans-Gewande - im eigenen Forum, versteht sich! Allen Eifelanern und Sympathiesanten
eine gefällige Weihnacht; lasst ett bitte nitt zu ruhig angehen - die Welt hungert nach Tourenberichten! ...und auf datt ett eine oder andere Mal auch noch der liebgewonnene
"Blaue Klaus" die Digi-Welt bereichere!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2015)

Die 2015er werden im bigeschlechtlichen Jemenge vor der Krippe ausjefochten - mer bitten um Geduld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Dezember 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *19.12.2015: Quäl dich...*
> 
> ... beim 1. Lauf in Ellscheid der Vulkaneifel-Crosslaufserie 2015/2016.
> Mein Nachbar Stefan und ich hatten Spaß, wie auf dem Foto unschwer zu erkennen ist.



Die wilde Dreizehn ist dem Nachbarn doch nicht etwas zu nahe getreten, er sieht ein wenig nachdenklich aus


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Dezember 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Er fragt sich grad, wann er mich überholen kann? Am Beginn der 3. Runde hat er es dann getan.



Oh wie traurig, es muss ein furchtbarer Tag für dich gewesen sein, ich fühle mit dir 
Aber der Tag wird kommen ...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Dezember 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *28.12.2015: Die SAU-Tour*
> 
> Die Tage sind kurz, also optimal für eine *S*onnen-*A*uf-*U*ntergang-Tour.
> 
> ...



Das ist die richtige Einstellung und das richtige Radleressen 





Immer wieder gerne


----------



## DocB (28. Dezember 2015)

Fehlt noch das Bier!


----------



## DasIch81 (28. Dezember 2015)

War echt eine super Tour. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich mehr k.o. bin als Jürgen.  Der fährt ja immer im Ruhepulsbereich.

Und ich war es dieses mal nicht mit dem Plattfuß.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (29. Dezember 2015)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> War echt eine super Tour. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich mehr k.o. bin als Jürgen.  Der fährt ja immer im Ruhepulsbereich.
> 
> Und ich war es dieses mal nicht mit dem Plattfuß.
> Anhang anzeigen 448033



Wie dizipliniert er seine Sachen verteilt hat, echte deutsche Gründlichkeit


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Dezember 2015)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2016)

Wie crossen ? Ich denk graveln ?

Prosit !


----------



## Günni0808 (1. Januar 2016)

Aber das Datum stimmt nicht ;-)

Wünsche allen auch ein erfolgreiches und vor allem gesundes 2016.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber die Planungen zu neuen MTB-Abenteuern laufen schon auf Hochtouren!


Auch Dir ein schönes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr, Jürgen! Wünsche Dir viele viele Km und Hm 
Bin mit meinen Planungen für dieses Jahr bereits fertig und vllt kreuzen sich mal wieder unsere Wege, obgleich ich mit der Eifel durch bin. Werde mich dieses Jahr überwiegend mal in anderen MTB-Hotspots durcharbeiten und erkunden. 
Zuvor aber stehen einige Upgrades an meinen Bikes an


----------



## Günni0808 (3. Januar 2016)

@jmr-biking: Lange war ich nur stummer Mitleser. Vergangenes Jahr war praktisch ohne Ziele, aber nun geht es an die AlpX Vorbereitung ;-). Und daher braucht es Abwechselung bei der Tourenwahl. Hoffe die Gesundheit spielt mal wieder besser mit. Vllt. fahren wir mal wieder eine Runde zusammen.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Januar 2016)

Wünsche Euch Allen auch ein gutes und vor allem gesundes Jahr 2016
und das alle euere Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen (egal mit dem Radl oder sonstwie)!
@Günni0808, Dein Geburtstag ist doch nicht etwa der 08/08?


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2016)

Du hast doch nicht etwa tatsächlich durch den Mund geatmet ?


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (15. Januar 2016)

Das sieht nach Spaß aus.
Stell Dickmops einfach in den Keller. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück das der Dreck mit abfällt wenn die Schneekruste taut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2016)

Erfreue dich dran, Ende nächste Woche kommt die Prappe wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2016)

Es sei dir gegönnt.
Ich warte bis es wieder taut, weiß steht adipösen Menschen nicht so 

Klickpedale ? Haut dir das bei den Temperaturen nich die Zehen weg ?


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute waren es -4,5 Grad. Das ist ja noch nicht wirklich kalt.


Da fahren wir im Taunus noch in kurz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Da fahren wir im Taunus noch in kurz



Jaja dann ist's da ja auch noch 10°C wärmer


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Januar 2016)

Seit wann liegt Euskirchen oder Köln im Taunus? 
Schon mal hier gewesen? Brauchste ein paar Körner mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2016)

Taunus ? War das nich der grüne mit dem Velourdach ?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Taunus ? War das nich der grüne mit dem Velourdach ?


Yepp, den Klassiker fahren die alle hier  Und OPEL !!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (19. Januar 2016)

Gibt es für die Fättis schon Spikereifen? Gegen das Geholper auf zertrampelten, festgefrorenen Schnee helfen die zwar auch nicht, aber auf Eisflächen schon.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2016)

Wie schwer soll so ein Fätti Reifen mit Spikes denn noch werden ? 7kg ? ein normaler wiegt ja schon unterirdische 1kg

Jürgen, wieso Sinneskriese ? Bei -13°C wäre ich nicht aufgesattelt,meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze liegt bei -10°C und das dann nur max.1,5h. Also nix sinnieren ! Stolz sein 
Haben die denn beim Bachgeflüster schon mit der Beschilderung angefangen ? Beim Saubermann welcher bei mir vorbei geht sind schon Schilder gesetzt ! Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde,nix Pappschilder oder so an Bäumen.Alles schön mit separaten Pfosten wie das Radwegenetz in NRW. Irgendwo muss das Fördergeld ja auch hin

PS: Tanus war schon ne coole Kiste sowas schönes gibts heute ja gar nicht mehr


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es sind trotz Sinneskrise doch noch 39 km und 640 hm geworden. Reicht ja auch.


Ist doch ok, hauptsache fahren, respekt 
Wieder einmal schöne Fotos von Deiner Tour. Du hattest die Sonne die ich gestern genossen habe.
Bei mir waren es gestern 65km, aber auch keine -13.4 Grad. Die Pfalz bot milderes Klima. Erst am Donnersberg wurde es stufenweise frischer 
Heute musste der Bock leider in der Garage bleiben, weil Postbote kam und brachte neue Teile für das Upgrade am Fully 



schraeg schrieb:


> ein normaler wiegt ja schon unterirdische 1kg


Das wiegt mein Baron 2.4 am Fully auch 



schraeg schrieb:


> PS: Tanus war schon ne coole Kiste sowas schönes gibts heute ja gar nicht mehr


Genau  Vor allen Dingen der Kombi, da passte noch was rein!
Wohl dem, der so ein Teil noch in seiner Garage stehen hat.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mein Tourengebiet derweil in den sonnigen Süden der Eifel in Richtung Mosel verlegen. Das ist es ja immer ein paar Grad wärmer.


So wird das gemacht!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2016)

> @schraeg : Schilder gibts noch keine. Wusste garnicht, dass die Touren überhaupt ausgeschildert werden sollen. Ob sich das lohnt?  Vielleicht sollte ich mein Tourengebiet derweil in den sonnigen Süden der Eifel in Richtung Mosel verlegen. Das ist es ja immer ein paar Grad wärmer.



Oder zu uns... hier warens heute morgen zwar auch -11°C aber gegen 9Uhr schon "nur" noch -5°C


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Januar 2016)

Meine Frau meint, dass sei ein Gärtnerfahrrad und nix Sniperradel


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Für den
> 
> @Pete04 hab ich extra nochmal den blauen Klaus aus dem Keller gelassen.


Und lange schallt's im Hause noch: "Lass den Klaus (in Dir) raus!" - prompt honoriert, besser geht's nitt!


----------



## Der_Graue (30. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da liegt sie aber falsch. Ich hab den Sniper samt Kumpel etwas später bei einer Müsliriegel-Pause auf dem Hahnenberg entdeckt. Die hatten von dort einen guten Blick übers obere Ahrtal.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458027


Nach dem Beweisfoto, nimmt sie nun alles zurück und behauptet das Gegenteil


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2016)

Hat dein "Rolligator" Messerspeichen oder täuscht mein vielbelastetes Auge?!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2016)

Bei euch "kommt abber auch nix ömm"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2016)

Wie? Schnee ! Schnee = Fatbike


----------



## Eifelheizer (16. Februar 2016)

Da liegt doch nix! 
Also sinnlos mit dem Fat zu fahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2016)

Jürgen du bist abartig 




Das grenzt schon an Körperverletzung !


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (19. Februar 2016)

1ste bild ist der hammer!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *21.02.2016: Crosslauf Gerolstein/Roth*
> 
> Kleiner Nachtrag: Letzten Sonntag bin ich noch meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung im Winter nachgegangen. Schön matschig wars beim 3. Lauf der Crosslaufserie Vulkaneifel 2015/2016:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 466151


Du gibst auch kein Ruh, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2016)

...


----------



## peewee (7. März 2016)

Hast du während deiner Tour am Städchen Wallenborn noch angehalten am Springbrunnen (die Einheimischen nennen es ein Geysir!) ?

gr.p


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2016)

...


----------



## WW-Horst (8. März 2016)

Als alter Eifler ziehe ich den Hut vor Deinen ausgedehnten Touren. Schöne Bilder aus der alten heimat!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. März 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2016)

...


----------



## DocB (10. März 2016)

Juhuu, wieder in B unterwegs


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2016)

...


----------



## DocB (10. März 2016)

Wenn ich schon selbst nicht mehr da fahre, freue ich mich, meine alte Heimat durch Deine (Kamera-) Augen zu sehen. 
Und ich bin geduldig, kein Problem - als Eifler ist man eh so ein bisschen stoisch  (Nee, wat e stuure bokk)


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2016)

Fein, fein - die alte "ich hau' dich Bächerouten umme Ohren"-Nummer steigert immer wieder datt Adrenalin der Mitspieler
(und stösst bei Nichtkönnen direkt mal "Sauer" auf!) Unverhofft grosses Kino!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2016)

Ja das sind die Schilder, stehen bei uns auch schon ein paar rum ! Jetz weisst du auch wo die die 380.000€ verbraten haben


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2016)

Welches Stück vom Pingenpfad haben die den zerschossen ? das von Golbach rauf zum Sendemast oder das wieder runter nach Sötenich ?


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2016)

Jürgen, du machst den gründlichen Deutschen irre !
Was denn nu ? Gravel oder Cyclocross ? Das kann doch nicht sein das man bei all der deutschen Gründlichkeit so einfach varieren darf. Ein Apfel ist ja auch nich so einfach eine Banane


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2016)

Das mit den Werbesprüchen kenn ich ... hab mir mal nen Snowboard gekauft und nachher erst die Beschreibung durchgelesen ....weiowei demnach hätte ich extrem übelster Backcountry Freeride Off Piste Experte sein müssen um das Teil zu handeln


----------



## Der_Graue (22. März 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *21.03.2016: CX ruff un runner																										*
> 
> Mit dem CycloCrosser die Berge rauf und runter. Eine schnelle Tour über die Gravelroads der Kalkeifel.
> 
> ...



Hätte gerne das Rezept, in Return kannst Du das Westerwälder Dippekuche - Rezept haben


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2016)

Bitte Garzeitpunkt veröffentlichen - Döppekooche noch vonne Omma bekannt, ettliche Kilos Erdäppel und Öllije durch den Wolf gedreht;
wir kommen mit 5 Personen!


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2016)

Ich sehs schon kommen .... "Grill den Jürgen" ... neue Show auf Pro7


----------



## Der_Graue (23. März 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Eifeler Döppekooche (unsere Variante): *
> 
> Zutaten für 2 gut essende Personen.
> 
> ...



Danke Dir!
Unser Rezept folgt, muss erst meine Schwiegermutter fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Unser Rezept folgt, muss erst meine Schwiegermutter fragen


Geht hoffentlich ohne Daumenschraube - sind meist die höchstgehüteten Geheimnisse der Fraktion S-Mutter!
Möhrchen und Spitzkohl deuchten mir fremd - bei den vorkölnischen Carnivoren wurd' direkt auf Gehacktes halb und halb gesetzt...
Mais, Maître Hubért hat Recht: Ratzfatz biste im "Mälzer'chen Kreisel" statt inne Landschaft unterwegs,
also fein inne Kernfastenzeit - nu ja, schon auffe Zielgerade - Landschaftspics statt Pfannentips!
Stay schlank, bis hierhin hammers ja durchgehalten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Landschaftspics statt Pfannentips



Mann hast du einen an der Waffel ....


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2016)

Dann aber bitte anne Lütticher - und jetzt wieder husch,husch ins Off bevor der Jürgen Mäusefallen auslegt....


----------



## AC-Stef (27. März 2016)

Hi zusammen !

wollte mich mal erkundigen wegen der Freifahrt-Eifel Strecken , sind die zu empfehlen ? gut aus geschildert?

Danke für euer Feedback Gruß Stef


Hat sich erledigt hab die anderen Berichte darüber gefunden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2016)

Gut ausgeschildert: JAEIN ( zuimdest schon teilweise, die haben im Dezember damit angefangen so wie ich das vor Ort gesehen habe, wenndas so durchgezogen wird wird die Beschilderung Top)
Zu empfehlen: NEIN

Siehe auch [Klick]

Da wirst du nicht glücklich. Sind weitesgehenst Strecken ohne fahrtechnischen Anspruch.
Fürmal mit der Familyabzurollen oder für Einsteiger mal ganz ok aber wennman schonwas auf dem Kerbholz hat werden die langweilig !


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2016)

Du sollst neben den Schienen fahren nich drauf dann funzt das auch mit der Kettenstrebe


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2016)

Da gibbet nix.  Zitatende! Jetzt versetzt der Tourenpapst schon innet kölsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peewee (7. April 2016)

Man braucht aber in der Aachener Gegend nicht nur auf dem Deutschen Stück der Vennbahn zu bleiben (am Wochenende fährt ja alles zum Restaurant, Geschwindigkeitsliebhaber und Familien ebenso). Eine schöne Runde bietet sich an vom Stausee Eupen über Lac de la Gileppe rüber zum Lac de Robertville. Fast alles Asphalt, bis auf manche Stückchen oben am Venn und an der westlichen Seite vom Gileppe-Stausee. Abgesehen vom Abschnitt Tranchotstein - Kreuz am Venn (N68) verkehrsruhig und größtenteils in freier Wildbahn. Die Belgischen Knotenpunkte sind auch in der OSM-Karte drin. 

gr.P


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2016)

Wie ? In Belgien gibbet Asphalt ?


----------



## peewee (7. April 2016)

Dass es den Asphalt tatsächlich gibt merkt man ja erst wenn man über, bzw. in, ein Schlagloch gefahren ist!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2016)

....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2016)

Jürgen, alles im grünen Bereich ... wie säht me: jede jeck ös anners !
Müsste ich wahrscheinlich auch mal machen um den Verschleiß der Teile etwas zu minimieren .... aber .......


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hann ja och denne jeck @peewee damit jemeint.  @Pete04 : Mein Kölsch ist schlecht und der Übersetzer hilft mir auch nicht.



Bei dir kallt ma jo och ke Kölsch sunnern Platt ! Eeefeler platt 
Un dat kamme net liere dat moss me künne


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2016)

Ist SignalBotronge nicht der höchste Punkt ?


----------



## DocB (8. April 2016)

Botrange, jupp. Gehörte früher zu euch Preußen  und damals war Baraque Michel dann der höchste Punkt, das gehörte "schon immer" zu Belgien. Ist schon ein verqueres Besitzdenken da oben im Venn. Die Bahntrasse der Vennbahn gehört immer noch zu Belgien, auch wenn sie komplett von deutschem Gebiet umgeben sind. Die sie unterquerenden Wege gehören aber zu D glaube ich, so dass die Grenzziehung irgendwie "dreidimensional" ist


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2016)

...


----------



## peewee (8. April 2016)

Signal de Botrange heißt der Höchster Punkt auf Französisch, der gleiche Punkt auf Deutsch heißt Tranchotstein .
Stausee Eupen kann man gut umfahren, der Anstieg dorthin bin ich gerne hinaufgefahren auf Seite der Wasserwerke, danach über die Staumauer, dann linksab hinauf!

gr.P


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Botrange, jupp. Gehörte früher zu euch Preußen  und damals war Baraque Michel dann der höchste Punkt, das gehörte "schon immer" zu Belgien. Ist schon ein verqueres Besitzdenken da oben im Venn. Die Bahntrasse der Vennbahn gehört immer noch zu Belgien, auch wenn sie komplett von deutschem Gebiet umgeben sind. Die sie unterquerenden Wege gehören aber zu D glaube ich, so dass die Grenzziehung irgendwie "dreidimensional" ist



Is mir Latte was zu wem gehört und gehörte.Ich sehe mich als Eurpäer mit eifeler Herz 
Aber is schon manchmal bescheuert mit meins und deins  wie im Kindergarten genauso wie im mittleren Osten.
Der Mensch ist halt ein Zankapfel !

So nu Jürgen wieda mit Bildas ......


PS: da fällt mir ein ... ein eigener neuer Staat wär was. Ardennoeifel ! Freie fahrt für alle,alle Wege für Wanderer & Biker frei, Freizeitangebote en Masse, Freibier für alle ..... ok jetzt gehts mit mir durch, tschau !


----------



## DocB (9. April 2016)

peewee schrieb:


> .
> Stausee Eupen kann man gut umfahren, der Anstieg dorthin bin ich gerne hinaufgefahren auf Seite der Wasserwerke, danach über die Staumauer, dann linksab hinauf!
> 
> gr.P


Ja, stimmt, so bin ich schon mal von Aachen nach St. Vith gefahren. Damals gab es den RaVel noch gar nicht - musste man noch über die "rohen" Bahndämme fahren - teilweise auch entlang, weil noch Schienen lagen. Muss so um 1990 gewesen sein. So sah damals mein Rad aus: 


(ist leider nicht mein Original, das hier ist von vorletztem Jahr, fährt aber nach >25J immer noch! Andere Leute wechseln ja alle 5 Jahre ... tsss)
@schraeg : Machen wir doch schon lange so  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Am 23.4 wird mal wieder am effels gebuddelt...
http://www.dav-koeln.de/cgi-bin/news.cgi?160409#02


----------



## jmr-biking (9. April 2016)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Das war eher als Warnung gemeint... Dann läuft da einiges an Volk rum und eventuell auch ein paar die Ihre Verbote durchsetzen wollen ... Und da wir uns dort ehr im dunkelgrauen Bereich bewegen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2016)

Jürgen, viel Erfolg bei X-Duathlon nächste Woche.
Vielleicht kommich ja mal mitm Rädchen gucken, wenn also einer brülltweisste das ich anwesend war


----------



## jmr-biking (10. April 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2016)

Ich weiss nur eins:

Staffel nie wieder - da stehst du dir die Knochen kalt undmusst dann Vollgas direkt nene Berg hoch
Einzelwertung  - für Adipöse nicht ratsam !


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2016)

..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2016)

Oh ich hoffe dein Impfschutz ist noch intakt, so Köterrotze is nich ohne !
Kommst du ursprünglich aus Mehring ?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2016)

Aaah a Schwächer...hab angeheiratete Verwandschaft in Mehring

Jetzt is mir auch klar warum du kein Eifler Platt kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meine Heimat! Hier komme ich her. Schweich liegt in einem Talkessel direkt an der Mosel.


Schleichet sich hier eine leise - gar altersbedingte - Sentimentalität ein?
@schraeg: watt frech!


----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## DocB (9. Mai 2016)

Ja, schönes Bike! Ist das ein Fernost-Direktimport  ? Ich suche noch einen günstigen Teileträger für meine ganzen Ersatzteile - allerdings 26" (bin "e kuurte Stipp"="ein kurzer Zaunpfahl", so nennt man die bei uns). Hast Du einen Tipp?


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## punki69 (13. Mai 2016)

genau dort bin ich im sommer 2015 unter der woche gefahren und hab auch keinen menschen getroffen,....hatte allerdings sonnenschein,grins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2016)

Schön das es Dir wieder besser geht  Hatte mich schon gewundert das dein Faden abgerissen war. Dachte es wäre beruflich bedingt.
Weisst du eigentlich was da links und rechts an Trails liegt ? Du bewegst dich da im Trailwunderland 

Schonmal ne Rando dort probiert ? Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wenn du um 09:30 startest hast du auch deine Ruhe, die Belgier starten immer recht früh. Nächster ist am 12.06.16 in Jalhay: http://www.gghf.be/#!/url=calendar.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2016)

Auf jeden Fall es lohnt


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Wollt ihr das? *



Na KLAAAAAAR 
hau raus die Dinger, vielfalt ist gut und wichtig


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (19. Juni 2016)

Immer wieder schön zu lesen: Also weiter so!!


----------



## dasspice (19. Juni 2016)

Das Thema heisst "Unterwegs in der Eifel" und das machst Du doch auch. Also weitermachen.


----------



## Fischie (19. Juni 2016)

dasspice schrieb:


> Das Thema heisst "Unterwegs in der Eifel" und das machst Du doch auch. Also weitermachen.




Genauso sehe ich das auch - mich freuts, mehr über die Gegend zu erfahren!

BITTE WEITER MACHEN!


----------



## 007ike (20. Juni 2016)

Richtig! BITTE WEITER MACHEN! Mir macht es richtig Spaß von deinen Touren zu lesen.


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Juni 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *19.06.2016: Der Trail*
> 
> Trail, der
> 
> ...



Jürgen mach ruhig weiter so, möchte sehen, wie Du sonst noch so drauf bist


----------



## DocB (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn Du schon nach Komplimenten fischst : Ja, das macht mir viel Spaß, selbst wenn Du Elektrorad  fahren würdest. Besonders die Ausflüge nach Ostbelgien sind mir natürlich lieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder43 (20. Juni 2016)

Auf jeden Fall so weitermachen. Bin schon immer gespannt was an Touren kommt.


----------



## Loehr (20. Juni 2016)

Mache auf jeden Fall weiter. Und etwas Abwechslung schadet nie und man lernt so noch ganz andere Schönheiten der Eifel kennen.


----------



## aquarius-biker (20. Juni 2016)

Auf jeden Fall weiter machen. Hab immer gerne mitgelesen, auch die Touren die nicht gnadenlos Off-Road waren


----------



## potti133 (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo von einem stillen Mitleser (bin bestimmt nicht der einzige),
alle Achtung vor Deinen bisherigen tollen Berichten und dem entsprechenden Aufwand der dahintersteckt.
Bitte hier weitermachen, sonst würden Deine schönen Tour-Varianten fehlen.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (22. Juni 2016)

Also ich entdecke gerade Deine Postings und Veröffentlichungen hier und würde es begrüßen, wenn es weiter ginge.  Will die nächsten Wochen wieder die Lieser hoch, Manderscheid rüber nach Densborn und die Kyll (oder die Salm...mal sehn) wieder zurück nach Salmtal.....Ich glaub Du hast einige Highlights schon abgeklappert (vorbildlich dokumentiert ;-)hier. Also auch von mir Bitte weiter machen.

Grüße aus Salmtal

Edit Nachtrag:



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sehe ich mich nicht mehr als reinen Mountainbiker, sondern als Tourenbiker auf wechselnden Untergründen und Bikes.
> Dabei stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es weiterhin Sinn macht hier Touren zu posten, die nichts mit MTB oder dem Trail zu tun haben?



Es ist Mountainbiking. Daß es mittlerweile zu einer, zuweilen atemberaubenden Disziplin vor grandioser Kulisse an senkrechten Felshängen ausgeufert ist, kann man willkommen als Highperforming in dieser Art des Fahrradfahrens ansehen, aber es ändert nichts daran, daß es eben auch dann Mountainbiking ist, wenn man mountains biked, ohne spektakuläre jumps, drops und hops.


----------



## wilde_kerle (23. Juni 2016)

Weitermachen !
Es wäre schade wenn wir Deine tollen Touren in der Eifel und sonstwo nicht mehr miterleben können. Die Ausflüge in angrenzende Sportarten finde ich ebenso gut. Die meisten von uns gehen auch noch Laufen, fahren schon mal auf der Straße oder gehen Wandern. Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune. Legendär fand ich Dein Video von der Crosstriathlonstrecke in Schalkenmehren. 
Bei uns in der Ostosteifel, also schon am Rhein gibt es leider nicht so eine große Auswahl an Strecken, Trails noch weniger. Die sind dann erst mit etwas Anfahrt zu erreichen, was dann immer eine ausgedehnte Tour wird. In unserem Alter fährt man auch schon mal gerne Waldautobahn oder Touren an der Mosel - für die Grundfitness.

In diesem Sinne
Weiter so !!
Viele Grüße vom Kühlturm


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Juni 2016)

wie jetzt Arzt und so

hoffentlich nix wildes.
Nicht das es nur das Alter ist


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Juni 2016)

ich sag ja immer:

"Alter is nix schönes"


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Juni 2016)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ich sag ja immer:
> 
> "Alter is nix schönes"



Doch, da kann man sich auf die Rente freuen und endlich das machen, wofür man Bock hat


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2016)

Herrlich  da könnten wir doch glatt mal ne ReHa Tour machen wir zwei kaputten was


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (12. Juli 2016)

Ich war heute auch in der Eifel, aber nur ein kurzes Hoch und runter im Elztal.

Dieses siamesische Wollschaf, stand das einfach in der Botanik?

Deine ungefährlliche Pflanzenwelt ist übrigens giftig (Fingerhut, Digitalis).

P.S. Gute Besserung.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2016)

Übrigens den ganzen GR56 gibt's hier http://www.wandermap.net/en/official/1477696-56/#/z9/50.27354,6.40502/terrain


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## Nifrodne (14. Juli 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis, danke! Ich bediene mich bei der Tourplanung in Belgien auch so hin und wieder bei den Touren der Tourismusagentur Ostbelgien auf Outdooractive. Da habe ich auch die Teilstrecke des GR56 von Losheimergraben nach Bütgenbach her.



Verschiedene tracks stehen online auf www.adventurebybike.be --> forum.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juli 2016)

*JÜRGEN!*




Latürnich sollst du da machen wie du willst! Allein die erbikte Landschaft motiviert Abertrillionen Couchpotatoes - hau rein!
Mer stehen hinter dir wie Kuhhaufen, also überall!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich eine neue Kamera benötige. Ausblasen und reinigen hilft nichts mehr. Da muss wohl mal was Neues her.



Icke nehm ja nur noch Handy mit. Samsung S5 Mini reicht locker für Bilda für Forum&Blog, dazu hat man immer Navi, SOS und Telefon dabei, eigentlich optimal und man schleppt nicht so viel kram rum aumen:

Schön dich wieder bikender weise zu sehen


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2016)

Genau wie bei dir  rollen geht aber kein Saft in den Stengeln. Dafür nach Sölden fahrtechnisch wieder etwas fitter


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## Omalos (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 

ich möchte dich um eine Auskunft zur Streckenführung der Vulkan-Distanz bitten, die ich deinem tollen Video nicht entnehmen kann.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> *17.08.2013: VULKAN-Cross-Triathlon Schalkenmehren*
> 
> Ausgestattet mit zwei Go Pro-Kameras, bin ich als Kamerafahrer beim 4. VULKAN-Cross-Triathlon 2013 auf der MTB-Strecke unterwegs. Mein Auftrag: Die Veranstalter möchten gerne einen Film zur Streckenvorstellung im nächsten Jahr haben. Dieser soll dann tagsüber im Zelt bei der Anmeldung laufen, damit sich die Teilnehmer schon mal vorab ein Bild von der Strecke machen können.
> 
> Einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt von der sog. VULKAN-Distanz gibt`s dann jetzt hier zu sehen:



Der Veranstalter teilte mir mit, das Stück hoch zum Turm sei nicht nur schwer und steil, sondern auch technisch anspruchsvoll (Wurzeln etc.).

Da ich kein technisch sonderlich guter MTBler bin, erwäge ich ernsthaft mit dem Fully dort lang zu fahren, auch weil ich hoffe dadurch etwas Zeit zu gewinnen hoffe. 

Letztes Jahr verlor ich auf der Strecke der Smart-Distanz bei den Abfahrtpassagen Zeit, weil einige Passagen durchaus tricky waren. Deinem Video kann ich allerdings nicht entnehmen, wie technisch anspruchsvoll die zusätzlich Schleife (zusätzlich zur Smart-Strecke) ist. 

Kannst du dazu bitte etwas mitteilen? Die Streckenführung hat sich m. E. nicht geändert seit du das Video drehtest und ist dir daher vielleicht noch gut erinnerlich.

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juli 2016)

Huch, im Fred verrutscht - Erklärung: Response auf datt Widderwort vom Jürgen:

Datt soll auch fein so bleiben, Gutster! Aber immer wenn mer's Bitburgs Gefilde kreuzen stell ich die Frage wie aus
den 2-Fußballfeld-großen-Vorführplantagen "Bitburger Siegelhopfen" Trillionen Hektoliter vom Edelgerstensaft
hergestellt werden können - wir halten dann meist an und machen vor Lachen Pipi!
Nix für Dummgut - aber die Braukönige könnten langsam mal eingestehen datt die Grundzutat schon importiert werden
muss weil Bitburg nu mal geographisch den Süden Teutoniens - sagen wir - leicht verpasst hat...
Schmecken wie Hulle tut ett trotztdem!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## Omalos (26. Juli 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Pete04 : Dann musst du mal anhalten und dich durch die Brauerei führen lassen. Die nette Dame gestehte auf meiner Nachfrage sehr wohl ein, dass das meiste Hopfengut zugekauft wird.
> 
> @Omalos : In der Tat hat sich die MTB-Strecke nicht geändert. Änderungen wurden immer nur an der Laufstrecke vorgenommen. Da ich die Veranstalter schon seit ewigen Zeiten kenne, stimme ich ihnen schon zu, dass sie nicht nur steil ist. Als sehr schwer würde ich die Rampe zum Turm jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Steil ist sie, keine Frage. Da hilft nur genug Schmackes in den Oberschenkeln um dort 2 mal mit Anstand rauf zu kommen. Es befinden sich auch ein paar Wurzeln auf ihr, aber habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass strauchelnde Biker, die kurz vorm Absteigen sind eher Probleme machen, als die Wurzeln. Sicherlich hilft ein Race-Fully auf den Abfahrten, ob`s bei der Rampe hilft, glaube ich eher nicht. Ich würde eher den Dämpfer da blockieren. Bin schon oft da hoch, nicht nur beim Triathlon, aber ein Fully habe ich da noch nicht vermisst. Die meisten fahren auch HT, weil leichter, die Strecke bis auf 3 Stellen aus Sicht eines MTB`lers einfach ist und der Vortrieb bergauf wichtiger ist. Aber du hast Recht, man erkennt am Fahrstil der Racer, ob er eher auf der Starße oder im Gelände unterwegs ist.  Für einen Straßen-Triathlet ist die Strecke schon anspruchsvoll. Schon alleine wegen der Anzahl der Hm.
> 
> Viel Spaß in Schalkenmehren, mit welchem Bike auch immer! Wir sind bei Rad am Ring an diesem WE unterwegs...



Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe und deine ausführlichen Hinweise. 

Ich bin kein besonders geschickter MTBler. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass auf Steilstücken mit Wurzeln oder Sand und bei geöffnetem Hinterbaudämpfer das VR weniger schnell sich aufbäumt, als ein HT und ich länger steil bergauf fahren kann, gerade wenn Wurzeln zu überwinden sind. 

Ich könnte zum Gewichts-Ausgleich am HR einen sehr leichten Reifen mit feinem Profil montieren. 

Ich werde außerdem sehr lange brauchen und habe gedacht, dass mir der Hinterbau hilft, etwaige Konzentrationsmängel bei den Abfahrten, zu kompensieren. Ich verstehe dich daher so, dass ich mit einem Fully nichts falsch mache.  

Wo du gerade von der Laufstrecke sprichst: Kennst du dich damit auch aus? In der Ausschreibung steht, die Laufstrecke sei 9 Kilometer lang. Aber die Gpsies.com-Verlinkung besagt, dass nur 3X die Laufstrecke absolviert werden muss, was gut 7 Kilometer sind. Eine definitive Auskunft konnte ich vom Veranstalter hierzu leider nicht erhalten. Kannst du hierzu auch Aufklärung geben?

Viel Spaß wünsche ich schon einmal bei Rad am Ring.


----------



## jmr-biking (5. August 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2016)

Meine volle Freude sich hinter verbogenen Lenkern 'nen Schatten zu erschleichen - und datt Pic mit Captain Lightbeam
Tach Zwo iss der Hit! Wer durche Eifel will muss verteufelt gut fahren können...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. August 2016)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (8. August 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *07.08.2016: Pyrmonter Felsensteig
> *
> Heute mal zu Fuß auf einem Traumpfad in der Moselregion unterwegs. Der Pyrmonter Felsensteig wurde 2015 in einem Fachmagazin zurecht als schönster Wanderweg ausgezeichnet. Führt er doch auf schönen Pfaden am Elzbach entlang.
> 
> ...



Super, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und danke für den Tipp, werde sie demnächst auch erwandern


----------



## sibu (15. August 2016)

Von mir alls meist stillem Mitleser mal ein bilderloses Dankeschön für die schönen Eindrücke. Ich habe am Samstag das Romer Pfädchen nach 90 km Fahrrad-Anreise unter die Räder genommen: Hat sich gelohnt, auch wenn das Unkraut schon droht, den Pfad zu verschlingen.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. August 2016)

...


----------



## DocB (18. August 2016)

Das wäre doch mal ne Bank, um Bunnyhop "hoch" zu üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. August 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2016)

Rationell betrachtet darf man da aber Kosten/Nutzen nicht betrachten. Denke mal es soll sich um "Kunst" handeln oder ? Da ist sowas ja egal. Auch das eine Absturzkante ohne Geländer existiert


----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2016)

Das mit der Absturzsicherung war natürlich ironisch gemeint, finds halt supi das immer und überall safety fürst gelten muss und dann bei sowas das komplett ausgeblendet wird .... mir persönlich isset ja egal ob ich da jetz runterknallen kann oder net


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2016)

Nette Veranstaltung


----------



## jmr-biking (26. August 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es würde helfen, wenn man auch die Buchstaben und die Zahlen in die Dreiecke schreibt. Dann kann man auch Touren besser nachvollziehen. Nicht jeder hat so eine Kopie der Karte in der Tasche.



Einfach demnächt mal Edding mitnehmen 

Wiedermal ein Klasse bericht  und meine Endlos-To-Do-Liste um einen Punkt erweitert


----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2016)

Immer diese Baumarktsbikes 
Jürgen schwamm drüber ...  fährste nächstes Jahr mit mir den RDHF dann siehste auch mal was ein richtiger Marathon kann 


Aber auch was für ein quatsch den scheiss auch noch falsch rum zu fahren ... die paar Trails die's vorher bergab ging muss man nun auch noch rauftreten  aber irgendwie muss man die 2000 Menschen ja da durchquetschen, was anscheinend ja auch nur mäßig klappt wegen den Stau's


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2016)

Sehr fein  alles richtig gemacht


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (27. September 2016)

Weiß aber grad nicht, wo der Wald entsteht.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2016)

...


----------



## elmar schrauth (27. September 2016)

ja


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2016)

Wort! Jürgen, Wort! Solange meine gichtverkümmerten Taster noch über de Tastatur huschen, 
gepaart mit dem nächsten, sinnbefreiten Skript vor de Glupscher treibt's mich auch durche Eifel!
....und solange Enthusiasten wie Hörr Stuntbeck seine Pizzatouren - immer inne heimischen Backstube endend -
und die TTler ihre Ghettowheinacht ins Rund werfen hat die KBU-Fraktion ordentlich Social Network...
Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ist abgespeichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2016)

Das hört sich gut an .... da werd ich 2017 mal hinfahren,mal gucken was der Timo noch so auf der Pfanne hat


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2016)

... vielleicht liegts ja dran das dumeist alleine fährst ?
Maln bisschen mehr Abwechslung mit Kollegas, oder sich einfach mal anderen Bikern anschliessen und sich einfach mal treiben lassen, anschauen was die und wie die so fahren. Das gibt meist immer "Inspiration", so geht's mir zumindest immer. Wenn'sde Bock hast fährste mal bei uns Köter mit

Aber das mit dem aufschieben von geplanten Touren anderswo kenn ich auch das passiert mir auch immer mal wieder. Da hab ich dann einfach kein Bock auf den Aufwand.

So kleine Durchhänger hat baer jeder mal hin und wieder denk ich. Vielleicht tut es dir wirklich mal gut einfach mal 2-4Wochen nix zu machen, hatte ich im Mai ja auch notedrungen durch meine Auszeit Krankheitsbedingt. Danach war ich auch wieder etwas motiviereter.

Egal was und wie .... dat wird schon wieder Jürgen. Mach dir wegen uns kein Stress  wir schaffens auch mal über eine kleine Durtstrecke ohne Tourtagebuch. 

Ride on....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2016)

PS. weisst was ne coole Aktion wär ? ein meet & greet der drei Schreiberlinge .. @Pete04 + @jmr-biking + @schraeg .... bestimmt interessant wie jeder in seiner Weise einen Tourbericht dazu erstellt. schräges-just-for-fun-jmr-biking quasi


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Jürgen, du hast deinen Gefühlzustand gut beschrieben, denn irgendwie geht es mir auch so!
Wenn ich endlich auf dem Bock sitze und einen Trail runterbrezel und mich auf den Trail konzentrieren muss,
geht es mir erst dann nach einer Weile wieder gut.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach auch am Wetter oder Alter, da wir wissen das jetzt die Zeit mit Dunkelzeit mit Kälte kommt.
Vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich ein wenig hängen lassen, damit du frisch motiviert nach einer Zeit wieder loslegen kannst.
Kann mich schraeg nur anschließen, es geht auch ohne deine Tourberichte für (ne kleine) Weile


----------



## DocB (13. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht mal was Neues mit dem Bike anstellen? Springen lernen? Hinterradversetzen? Trial? 
Mir hat Trailpflege z.B.  was gebracht. Hab' da so einen alten verwunschenen Wanderweg entdeckt, der stark zugewachsen war und zum Teil auch abgerutscht. Habe ich mal als guter Eifler die Schöpp on die Axt jeschwungen, das kann man als Landei ja alles. Jetzt ist das mein Techniktrail mit Stufen und Spitzkehren. Und siehe da, plötzlich kommen mir da Wanderer entgegen... jetzt hab' ich das Problem, dass ich ja illegal bin (Baden-Württemberg 2m-Regel ).
Und ja, auch ich habe mich durch Sozialisierung motiviert. Dieses "einsame Wolf - Ding" kan auch mal zum Heulen sein. Jetzt fahre ich mit Anderen, die auch viel mehr können, aber auch nicht so viel mehr , so dass ich richtig Bock habe, mitzuhalten.
Kann aber alles für Dich ganz Anders sein. Schön finde ich, dass Du das mit uns teilst. Macht sehr sympatisch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> a geht mir zuviel Zeit verloren, die ich anders nutzen will oder auch nicht.



Kenn ich ! Gerade seit die Kinder da sind verschieben sich die Prioritäten doch sehr. Deswegen versuche ich die Zeit auf dem Bike besonders intensiv zu nutzen. Keinen Bock mehr auf Massenevents, unentspannte Tretmaschinen  ... einfach fahren und geniessen ... mit Freunden eine schöne Tour teilen. Früher hab ich auch zu vielZeit auf dem Bike einfach so weggetreten, wenn ich bedenke wieviele Sinnlose Kilometer nur um Marathons zu fahren. Nix mehr ... biken ist zum Genussmittel geworden 



DocB schrieb:


> Mir hat Trailpflege z.B. was gebracht. Hab' da so einen alten verwunschenen Wanderweg entdeckt, der stark zugewachsen war und zum Teil auch abgerutscht. Habe ich mal als guter Eifler die Schöpp on die Axt jeschwungen, das kann man als Landei ja alles. Jetzt ist das mein Techniktrail mit Stufen und Spitzkehren. Und siehe da, plötzlich kommen mir da Wanderer entgegen... jetzt hab' ich das Problem



Stimmt ...kann auch befreiend sein. Muss man aber selbst auf dem Land mittlerweile aufpassen,zumindest bei uns hier sons wird einem schnell ein Strick draus



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wenn ich endlich auf dem Bock sitze und einen Trail runterbrezel und mich auf den Trail konzentrieren muss,
> geht es mir erst dann nach einer Weile wieder gut.


Wa ? Det versteh ich net ... mir gehts genau anders rum


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Oktober 2016)

[QUOTE="schraeg, post: Wa ? Det versteh ich net ... mir gehts genau anders rum [/QUOTE]

Das ist halt der Unterscheid zwischen den Wällern und den Eiflern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (14. Oktober 2016)

Als stiller und begeisterter Mitleser fänd ichs schade, wenn die Boreout-Phase länger anhalten würde.
Ist aber nachvollziehbar. Wir hatten hier in Bad Kreuznach nen richtig warmen, trockenen Sommer, bin viel gefahren - auch oft allein unterwegs. So langsam gehen mir die "Neuigkeiten" in der näheren Umgebung aus, die ich von der Haustür aus mit dem Bike erreichen kann. Für die Vielzahl an Alternativen in der näheren Umgebung müßte ichs Bike ins Auto packen, ist mir aber (noch) zu viel Aufwand bzw. heißt dann eigentlich immer Tagestour statt 1-3 Stunden Hometrails. Und aktuell fröstelts mich bei den Temperaturen sowieso, obwohl ich eigentlich ganzjährig unterwegs bin. Klingt auch ein wenig nach mildem Boreout.

Hab da allerdings ne sportliche Outdoor-Alternative, die vielleicht auch für Dich neue Anreize setzen kann (und auch als ergänzendes Bike-Fitness Training ganz gut taugt):
Nordic Skating. Mach ich seit Jahren mit simplen 0815 Fitneß Skates (gibts ständig irgendwo im Angebot, bei mir immer so um die 100-130,- €). Die Spezialstöcke sind leider teuer (in D am ehesten von Leki so ab 70,- €, wenn Du aber mal wieder Richtung Norden / Baltikum kommen solltest, mal dort nach Exel oder Stix Modellen schauen. Hab da schon Carbonstöcke für 5,- € das Paar in FIN schiessen können). Ansonsten bist Du mit Bikehelm (echtes Muß) und Handschuhen sowie Laufklamotten komplett ausgerüstet. Im Gegensatz zum normalen Skaten macht mir Nordic Skating mit Stöcken deutlich mehr Spaß und vereint je nach Strecke mehrere Sportarten (Eisschnelllauf, Abfahrtsskilauf, Skilanglauf-in-Skatingtechnik), man kann mal mehr mit den Armen, mal mehr mit den Beinen laufen. Berghoch und Gegenwind frustrieren nicht mehr, (steil) bergab ist gefährlich (bremsen ist, auch wenn mans kann, bei starkem Gefälle nicht unproblematisch), aber schmutzige Asphaltwege mit kleineren Hindernissen, bei denen man stolpert, sind durch den Stockrhythmus meist sehr gut aufzufangen und stören wenig. Typische Geschwindigket so 15-25 Km/h (Schneller erfordert nen extrem sauberen Stockeinsatz und ist technisch schwierig - für mich jedenfalls). Man trainiert "mehr" Muskeln (Oberkörper) als beim Biken oder normalem Laufen, schult Reaktion, Blick und Gleichgewichtssinn ähnlich wie beim Biken, fährt - wenn geeignete (eher flache) Asphalt-Radwege oder einsame Landstraßen vorhanden sind - eher längere Strecken verglichen mit Laufen und hat nicht viel Ausrüstung, die es zu pflegen und mitzuschleppen gilt. Falls bei Dir in Hillesheim keine oder wenig geeignete Strecken sein sollten (könnte mir vorstellen, daß im Kylltal oder vielleicht Ahrtal doch einiges möglich ist), dann wären statt Fitnessbikes eventuell Skykes ne Alternative (geht auch auf Kiesstrecken und bremsen besser). 3 Tips noch:
- Typische Stocklänge (OBERkante Schulter, nicht wie beim Skilanglauf UNTERkante/Achselhöhe, da die Skates höher sind als Langlaufski)
- Bei feuchten Strecken oder Regenrisiko die Normalrollen eher gegen weichere austauschen, die besseren Grip auf nassem Geläuf machen und mit geeigneten NIRO-Lagern. Kann sonst sehr "schmierig/rutschig" werden.
- Man ist rechtlich Fußgänger, macht aber aus Sicherheitsgründen mehr Sinn, außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften auf öffentlichen Landstraßen RECHTS zu fahren. Ist sicherer als links UND auch als RR-Fahren (Autofahrer haben einen Heidenrespekt vor fast 2 m langen Stöcken mit spitzen Metallenden )
So, vielleicht konnte ich Dich ein wenig motivieren, um dann demnächst ganz egoistisch hier neue, interessante Reportagen mitlesen zu können.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (14. Oktober 2016)

Ne ne ne. Habe ich da echt das Wort faul gelesen.... 
Das will ich als Team Kollegaz aber mal überlesen haben.  Ich persönlich würde momentan lieber Radfahren, aber da ist das Problem, das ich mir ja noch ne Baustelle angehen musste und am Haus noch einiges zu tun hatte. Hoffe aber das das jetzt wieder ruhiger wird.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## DocB (14. Oktober 2016)

Ist ein bekanntes psychologisches Paradoxon: wenn man über (Motivations-) Probleme spricht, gehen sie (teilweise) von selber weg. 
Leider sind Männer da ein bischen schwach drin - also nur Mut!


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kann mich schraeg nur anschließen, es geht auch ohne deine Tourberichte für (ne kleine) Weile


Abber nur kurz!


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2016)

Getzt geht datt hier mit dem B-out auch los! Ausgelöst durch de Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten unter Malaise des Hörrn J.M.B. köpfen mers enn Barrique und lassen uns den Rest des Jahres in Strömen treiben... Ich hoffe immer noch ett war ein 36'-Bike mit Prümtal 
nur bergab....


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (28. Oktober 2016)

Solange du nitt diesen - vermeintlich von zahlreichen Stürzen auf Asphalt - doppelt gekrümmten Lenker fährst (die wenigsten
wollen ihn von mir selbstlos richten lassen....) hab' ich doch mit Gravel-, Krabbel- und Bonanzarad keine Assimilierungsprobleme!
Im Zweifelsfall eint uns datt Ventil!


----------



## jmr-biking (1. November 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. November 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Neandertaler sind wohl schon vor längerer Zeit ausgezogen. Die Asche der Feuerstelle ist kalt. Hier wurde schon ewig kein Mammut mehr gebraten.


Da war der Hubert wohl grad' arbeiten - normalerweise nimmt er da im Mammutfell Maut & Myrre entgegen! Wegrechte und Wegezoll
waren hoffentlich jeklärt - sonst droht Ärger bis zu de Urenkels! Und Fotorechte wahrscheinlich auch nitt' geklärt, wo der doch so
empfindlich iss.....Obwohl - der zweite Braune anne Futterkrippe könnt' er sein, Fell iss recht
authentisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da war der Hubert wohl grad' arbeiten - normalerweise nimmt er da im Mammutfell Maut & Myrre entgegen! Wegrechte und Wegezoll
> waren hoffentlich jeklärt - sonst droht Ärger bis zu de Urenkels! Und Fotorechte wahrscheinlich auch nitt' geklärt, wo der doch so
> empfindlich iss.....Obwohl - der zweite Braune anne Futterkrippe könnt' er sein, Fell iss recht
> authentisch!



Nich das dir mal was passiert wenn du wiedermal zur Verbrennungskammer fährst .................


----------



## jmr-biking (4. November 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2016)

Rückzug! Rückzug! O.S. hat Enigma - Köters gewarnt...Operation Kaktus-Hölle z.d.A. bis Rudel wieder anne Kette! - Over & Out!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. November 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2016)

Also für mich is das nix mehr. 120 Leute in einem Pulk, vorne und hinten ein Guide .... in jedem Trail Stau sofern man überhaupt welche befahren hat. Zwar grandiose Landschaft aber viel zu viele Leute. Habe das 2014 einmal gemacht und werde es nicht mehr machen. Nix gegen dieLeute da oder die Organisation aber solche Events sind einfach nix mehr für mich und wie ich finde auch einfach nicht gut für's MTB Image wenn da auf einmal 120 Biker wie eine Büffelherde über Land ziehen. Man stelle sich mal vor 120LKW fahrer Treffen sich zur gemeinsamen Rundfahrt ind der Kölner City ! Aber kannst dir auch ruhig selber ein Bild machen.

Kannst das auch am Sonntag in aller Ruhe abfahren: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dytaktmylgtnfjal
Is nix verbotenes drin


----------



## jmr-biking (5. November 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. November 2016)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (7. November 2016)

Wenn es nicht immer so Nass-Kalt sondern einfach nur Kalt wäre, könnte man es gut bei einer längeren Tour aushalten.
Aber Lumumba macht alles wieder gut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2016)

Kommt nich auf die Länge an, schmecken muss er 

Da kommt noch einiges runter die Woche  bei uns im Flachland leider nur Prappe


----------



## jmr-biking (7. November 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2016)

Der Mensch plant .... und Gott lacht ....


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Hallo Jürgen - feine erste Schneepics! Ist das mittige Bike vorm Subway ein Hybrid?! Rennradsocken auf Mtb?!
Mitte Bitte um Klärung, der Pete!


----------



## DasIch81 (9. November 2016)

@Pete04 das ist mein Cyclocross Gravel Fully 
Da ich im Winter wieder was mehr Waldautobahn und Asphalt fahre, aber momentan kein drittes Rad bei der Chefin genehmigt bekomme, habe ich mich vorerst dazu entschieden. Sind 700/35C Cross Reifen drauf.
Sieht zwar bescheiden aus, läuft aber gut.


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Hochgeschwindigkeitsanwort! Die Eifel hat Glasfaser! Bedankt für den Wissensschub!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. November 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich vergaß, dass das Trailende in steile und enge Treppen übergeht



Geht auch rechts rum breit runter 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> auf dem allseits bekannten Schöpfungsweg



Der iss sowas von gesperrt 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> dass das heute eine trailmäßige Nullnummer wird



Hätte da Abhilfe schaffen können .... 

Jetzt stell dir das ganze noch mit 120 "Saisonabschliessenden" vor in der langen Eierkneifer Hose mit Schutzblech .....


----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> da ich im Grunde genommen ein positiv eingestellter und netter Mensch bin



Bin ich eigentlich auch, aber es gibt so gewisse Knöpfe wen man die drückt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2016)

Bald plumpst der Jesus ausse Mutter, im Stall hier fehlt ein wenig Futter! Für Aufsattelhilfe stehen Kümmeraner und wackere
Nachfahren der Kölner Bucht sicher gerne bereit...Gesundheitsstatus gerne eher per PN, sonst gibbet noch Last-Chrismas-Pakete von ominösen Online-Apotheken!
Get up, stand up, stand up for your Bike!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2016)

Never give up


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2016)

Ha .... das Tier wurde von der Kette gelassen


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Tier liegt schon wieder auf der Couch bei seinen Mietzen und jammert über seine schlaffen Schenkel. 3 Wochen Männerschnupfen gefolgt von einer chronischen Unlust hinterlassen seine Spuren. Beim Online-Quacksalber gab`s nix gegen Couchpotatoritis. Da musste ich ohne Mittelchen durch. Auch eine Startnummer am Lenker eines kaputten Bikers reizt mich nicht. Da bin ich weit von weg. Puls, Trittfrequenz und Schnitt rutschen mir momentan den Buckel runter. Statistiken auf Strava und Co füllen, können andere besser als ich. Da könnt ich mich dran gewöhnen. 2016 war ein Seuchenjahr, 2017 werden meine Touren etwas relaxter aber dafür schöner.



So ging's mir nach dem Hausbau auch Jürgen. Ausgelaugt dämmelt man daher..kein Saft kein gar nix.Seit einigen Jahren rutschen mir hm,km und sonstige Leistungsangaben daher den Buckel runter. MTB ist mehr als Zahlen  Einfach fahren ... scheiss drauf obs 500hm oder 5000hm sind. Einfach dämmeln und geniessen. Für mich ist biken ausgleich vom Stress im täglichen Arbeitsalltag ... wenn ich mich da noch selber bekloppt machen müsste weil ich nen Kilometer zu wenig gefahren haben könnte oder noch drei Minuten um den Block fahre damit ich im Winterpokal nen Punkt mehr kriege .... wo käme ich da hin ? Alles nur noch Schneller, Höher,Weiter .... scheiss drauf ! Geh Maountainbiken


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2016)

Die Geister, die mers rief! Fahre bis Mitsommers nitt mehr tiefer als Euskirchen inne jespenstige Eifel!
Seit Gandalf dem Grauen nitt mehr so 'nen schaurigen Bericht gelesen, mein iss der Schiss!
Fein wieder Tinte in den Füller gepackt....


----------



## 007ike (15. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön gemachter Bericht! Herrlich. Immer wieder eine Freude von dir zu lesen.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Dezember 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Geister, die mers rief! Fahre bis Mitsommers nitt mehr tiefer als Euskirchen inne jespenstige Eifel!
> Seit Gandalf dem Grauen nitt mehr so 'nen schaurigen Bericht gelesen, mein iss der Schiss!
> Fein wieder Tinte in den Füller gepackt....


Euskirchen in er Eifel hab ich wat verpasst?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2016)

Die Eifel fängt in Köln am Eifler Tor an ... das heisst ja nicht umsonst so !


----------



## DasIch81 (15. Dezember 2016)

Naja das stimmt nicht so ganz. Laut Wiki fängt die Eifel erst später an. 
Aber wir nehmen das ja nicht ganz so genau. Coole Geschichte Jürgen. Wo bleibt die Fortsetzung oder hattest du heute keine Lust / Zeit.


----------



## sibu (15. Dezember 2016)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Naja das stimmt nicht so ganz. Laut Wiki fängt die Eifel erst später an.
> .


Mal ein Zitat von Ernst Moritz Arndt dazu: 





> _"Zu ihr will, wunderlich genug, kein Mensch gehören,
> als die da wegen ihrer Wildheit und Rauhigkeit übel berüchtigt sei.
> Denn jeder schiebt die Eifel so weit von sich,
> als wenn von einer ungesegneten Wüste die Rede wäre"_


Kein Wunder, dass keiner so genau weiß, wo sie anfängt. Im Zweifelsfall fängt sie immer erst ein Dorf später an.


----------



## DasIch81 (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin aus der Eifel und bin froh darüber.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. Dezember 2016)

@jmr da streiten selbst die Gelehrten drüber wo die Eifel anfängt, mein Kenntnisstand ist das man die geologische Verwerfung bei Kalkar als Beginn animmt.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voreifel
Hier ist EU explizit erwähnt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich steh dazu ! Ick been ein Ber...eifler


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2016)

@jmr-biking: Jürgen Danke für die inspiration heute  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-104#post-14241002


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die Eifel fängt in Köln am Eifler Tor an ... das heisst ja nicht umsonst so !


Also hinter Kalscheuren gibbet bei doofen Fragen erss auffe Mütze und dann wird jefragt - Geographie also eingetütet!
Jürgen - mach datt nich wieder, selten hab' ich mich nächtens so hin und her geschmissen!

PS: Nö,nö! Datt Ding iss einfach zu genial um abseits der Pace liegengelassen zu werden - wir machen als Alternative zum Strada-beklopptsein mal 'nen *alternativen Winterpokal!* *Filmszenen in Szene gesetzt vonne Bikejüngers* - der @schraeg hat gefühlt ein Dutzend Kleinwüchsige im Köterbund: die drehen den *Hobbit! *Ich lustere gerade noch Filmtitel (hab' ja wohlbekannt nur Antonihattschi
im Hause, howgh!) aber über enn Niveau von "Schüppen pflasterten seinen Weg" werd' ich wohl kommen! MTB goes Hollywood,
der Pete - vom Thema voll bestäubt! Ach ja, Grüße nach Mordor! (...es darf auch auffem kleinen Ritzel gedreht werden!....)	....verdammt, Kommern iss noch wach, seh ich gerade, ich mach mich schonmal frei....


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2016)

> Genau so ist es
> 
> @sibu . Keiner will Eifeler sein, aber alle wollen se hier biken.


Empörung pur! Wir tanken, essen, dehydrieren in dem Landstrich wo mers auch noch ein trefflich Landbrot 
kriegt auf den umliegenden Wochenmärkten! Ich beantrage Asyl! Bread-fest, der Pete.
(Nich Brettfest, datt iss Tischlerinnung...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> der
> 
> @schraeg hat gefühlt ein Dutzend Kleinwüchsige im Köterbund: die drehen den *Hobbit!*



Schei** am Stecken .... die lassen mich alle im Risshier bis auf einen. Da kommt dem @Fliewatüüt genau richtig ausse "Warzone" wieder nach Hause 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich beantrage Asyl!



Mal sehen ob du den Integrationstest bestehst


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2016)

Wer um 4:34 h postet hat Nebenjob mit Brötchenaustragen!...oder konnt' als Ästhet de Antworten im Netz nitt abwarten,
datt dreht sich jeder wie er's will... Und ett sei bemerkt: ein feines Kartenzeuch der Jürgen hat!***


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

Senile Bettflucht ... hatte mal wieder vergessen weiter zu schlafen nach dem Pinkeln


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

Wieder mal ein Oscar Verdächtiger Streifen ....
Das Imperium wird zurückschlagen


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2016)

Alter, Alter! Da sitz' ich hier mit meinem treuen Script-Girl (Ross wird nitt toleriert!) und der Initiator von BikeWars haut' direkt
die nächste nach Pullitzerpreis duftende Surprise durch den Äther! Mein - zugegebenermaßen ausse Luft gegriffenes
"Anpfiff-der-Klokriecher"-Skript kackt ab! (hier erlaube ich mir auffe "Terminatoren-typische-Hartwort-Schiene" zu hupfen...)
Den Arnie hasse doch schon auffem Schirm gehabt! Dolles Machwerk; man ertappt sich glatt am  Himmel über de Tourenpics
nach fiesen Bots zu lustern....Respekt an den Regisseur, hat mer's noch garnitt datt Set stehen liegt die Latte schon höher!
Revanche muss her....May the Warp be with you, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Oscar Verdächtiger Streifen ....
> Das Imperium wird zurückschlagen


Da kenn' ich abber zwei Bekloppte die dafür einstehen.....


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (17. Dezember 2016)

Geile Story. Sei dir sicher, solltest du mal ein Buch raus bringe, einen Käufer hast du schon mal.
Kann dir leider dieses Wochenende auch nicht bei dem Kampf helfen. Muss gleich Trauzeuge spielen und mir wurde gesagt das man das nicht mit Fahrradhelm und Radlerhose macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## elmar schrauth (17. Dezember 2016)

Lol


----------



## baltes21 (17. Dezember 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht ob man als brautzeuge mit dem BIKE erscheinen darf,  aber als Bräutigam geht das. 

Wir sind ja auch in der eifel

Gesendet von meinem Mi-4c mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2016)

Wie hattu datt hingekriegt?! Ich mein; Braut iss wenn man(n) trotzdem lacht - aber de Frouw am "schönsten aller Tage"
in den morastigen Koulshore zu verschleppen zeugt von a) männlicher List, b) latenter Fähigkeit ett weibliche Wesen zu umgarnen....,
c)de vermeintlich Richtigegefunden zu haben (se toleriert ja schonmal eine schier wahnsinnige Idee!) und dem damit
unverückbaren d) positiv bikebekloppt zu sein...letzteres iss Titel und nitt weitervererbbar!.....
Ein Versuch beizukommen...3.8.2012 Spielberghaus Saalbach - wir hatten nix mehr zu verlieren!




Allet jute Euch!!! Und einer der blitzfluxesten Konter gegen potentiell fehlgekleidete Trauzeugen die datt Netz je sah -
DER weiss jetzt wo der Bartel den Most holt....LG, der Pete - hach, näh - watt schön!


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2016)

baltes21 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht ob man als brautzeuge mit dem BIKE erscheinen darf,  aber als Bräutigam geht das.
> 
> Wir sind ja auch in der eifel
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi-4c mit Tapatalk



Ist doch die *Kôulshore, oder? 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden !*


----------



## DasIch81 (18. Dezember 2016)

An das Bild habe ich gar nicht gedacht, sonst hätte ich das dem Brautpaar als Argument vorgelegt. 
War aber ganz gut das ich kein Rad dabei hatte, zu späterer Stunde war das fahren nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## baltes21 (18. Dezember 2016)

Genau die Hochzeit ist schon was her,  aber wir sind noch glücklich zusammen. 
Trotzdem danke für die Glückwünsche. 

Ich bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen im koulshore Bilder zu machen, unser Fotograf kam auf die Idee. Meine Frau fand das auch cool.  
Während wir die Bilder gemacht haben war noch ein bekannter mit einer geführten Tour da,  die sind mit Protektoren und Full face Helm gefahren,  das sieht dann in der Serie schon witzig aus mit Anzug. [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem Mi-4c mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2016)

Haste ja ne ganz schön große Butterbrotsdose unterm Oberrohr


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2016)

Jeah ... wilde Eifel ... da wo der Grizzly seinen Lachs im Bach fängt


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein Trailtechnik ist, sagen wir mal, etwas eingerostet. Oft bin ich einfach zu unkontrolliert runter gerumpelt.  Das muss geändert werden.



Kommt von dem komischen Dingen da mit dem krummen Lenker


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2016)

Volkommen normal, wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit der Heidi durchs Gemüse Walke un dann auf den Froschn umsattel tu ich mir auch immer die ersten Ecken schwer mim Umsetzen


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (22. Dezember 2016)

"Da sah ich ein weißes Pferd; und der, der auf ihm saß, hatte einen Bogen. 
Ein Kranz wurde ihm gegeben und als Sieger zog er aus, um zu siegen." 
(Aus Wiki; Teil der Einheitsübersetzung)

@jmr-biking...... gut so 
Schön wieder von dir zu lesen.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (23. Dezember 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *23.12.2016: Vorweihnachtstour...
> *
> So, die letzten Kilometer vor Weihnachten sind gerollt. @B_u_b_bi und ich haben noch mal eine kleine Runde durch die Kalkeifel gedreht. Neblig, trüb und sieht so gar nicht nach Weihnachten aus, aber was soll man machen.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche wünsche ich Dir auch, frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2016)

Un ich sach noch ... das hier ist MTB-News ....


----------



## DocB (31. Dezember 2016)

Schöner Vorsatz! Vor allem in der Gruppe fahren, wenn immer möglich. Der Mensch ist doch ein soziales Wesen! (Natürlich ist Training alleine auch mal ganz gut und man kann stehen bleiben, filmen, essen, Sonne tanken whatever so lange man will ohne den anderen auf den S..ck zu gehen. Gerade das Filmen hat Potential). Ich werde nächstes Jahr mehrmals einen Übernachter machen. Hat letztes Jahr total Spaß gemacht, nur das Nötigste dabei und unterm Sternenzelt pennen. Und Fahrtechnik erweitern...

Guten Rutsch an alle Eifler von einem Ex- .  Droonkt äwwer lott dän Auto stohn!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2017)

[QUOTEIch hab den Keller voller MTB`s stehen. Die wollen bewegt werden][/QUOTE]...Heureka - und Frau Schatzi inne ersten
Etage, da iss doch schonmal ein A-Team für's Scouting beisammen! Allet Jute und 2017 reduce-Männergrippe-to-the-Max!


----------



## sibu (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo Jürgen,
ich wollte mich noch für einen Tourentipp bedanken: Für die Dackelschneider habe ich letztens die asphaltierte Zufahrt auf den Scharteberg-Gipfel abgefahren. Auf dem Weg dorthin habe ich mich an eine Video von dir vom Ernstberg erinnert und bin nachgefahren: Es war eine schöne Abfahrt, auch wenn mittendrin durch Astbruch ein kurzes Stück nicht gerade flowig war. 

Dir noch ein Gutes Neues Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## sibu (2. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @sibu : Hallo Helmut! Ebenfalls ein frohes neues Jahr. Den Ernstberg-Trail bin ich letztens auf meiner The Fog-Tour seit langem mal wieder gefahren. Immer wieder schön, aber ich geb dir recht, auf dem mittleren Teil müsste mal aufgeräumt werden. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurer 2017er Jubiläumsausgabe der "Adler-Tour"!


Danke schön - Die Ausschreibung für den Eifemarathon ist zwischen den Jahren herausgekommen und schon ausgebucht. Diesmal wird wohl die Kurzstreckengrenze von 200 km knapp überschritten. Ich werde wohl in Bonn "zusteigen" und bin gespannt, welche Strecke Arndt und Friedhelm tatsächlich zusammengestellt haben.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (4. Januar 2017)

(Meine sehr persönliche Deutung: Mit Anderen Fahren ist halt noch mal lustiger als Alleine! Kann aber auch total daneben liegen... )
Schön, dass der Spass zurück ist! Wird nicht immer so sein, aber der Grundstein ist gelegt


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (4. Januar 2017)

Die lachenden Gesichter gibt es meist nur in der Gruppe - seine eigenen Witze kennt man meist schon


----------



## DocB (4. Januar 2017)

He Doc, da hast Du aber einen klasse Scherz gemacht!
Bei mir stimmt das also schon mal nicht


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2017)

.......und der Hometrail wird jeden Tag zur Erstbefahrung! So gesehen wird ja glatt enn Schuh draus!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2017)

...und dann noch den Schneepflug per Adapter anne ISG-Aufnahme und den Heimweg durchkämpft?!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2017)

Inne Fußgängerzone der kleinen Schloßstadt sass die Hälfte Spaziergänger auffem Boden - da zitiere ich mal 
die vorgestellte Anzeige: "Raus aus dem Alltag, ab ins Abenteuer" für ett morgige "White-Stone-Invitational"!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gleich noch ein hinterher geschoben. Burg Zievel zu Lessenich. So ein Quadfahrer hat mir mehrmals gewunken, als ich am hohlen Baum stand. Hat mich wohl mit
> 
> @schraeg verwechselt



Also Flächenmässig haben wir vielleicht die gleiche m² Zahl an Oberfläche, bei mir sind die Proportionen aber deutlich mehr am Bauchnabel verteilt  Verwechslung also ausgeschlossen ... ich kenn auch keinen mit Quad



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Keine Burg, sondern die ehemalige Nike-Raketenstellung im Billiger Wald. Wenn ich schon mal dran vorbei komme, dann wird sie auch erkundet.



Husein Bold geheimes trainingslager enttarnt ....



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hubi, ich beantrage die Verlängerung meines Visums.


Kannsde haben, kostet aber min. eine Tour in deiner Heimat   ! Hardtwald taugt immer als Winterdomizil. Selbst bei Schnee ist es hier aufgrund der Mediterranen Lage immer recht schnell wieder frei 


Nette Runde haste da gedreht  wie du schon sagtest: interessant wie andere was fahren, auf die Idee in Kreuzweingarten erst rauf dann nunner bin ich auch nicht nicht gekommen


----------



## Pete04 (9. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *09.01.2017: Im Köter-Revier gewildert
> *
> Weil es am Samstag so schön bei den Kötern war und heute Montag ist, hab ich mir bei @schraeg ein Tages-Visum für Kommern und Umgebung besorgt.
> 
> ...



Also, Chapeau, Compagnero! Feinstet Geläuf beschrieben wie ein "Dortiger"! (Muss mers so schreiben wenn mers nitt von hiesig iss...) Jetzt kriegt der Hubert wahrscheinlich datt Problem seine "Zehntscheune" eröffnen zu müssen wegen des Durchreiseverkehrs
ausse Kerneifel!...Im Krug zum grünen Drachen!....Trailrecherche pur, da eiert so mancher durch ohne die Historie vonne Bäume
und dem Bergbau zu sehen, feines Stück Handarbeit - de Beine nitt zu vergessen! Der Burgenzählerausreisser steht natürlich zementiert
und ruft nach Re-Burgering mit Schmackes! Ride on, der Pete (Also, ich hätt' für so'n Verlängerungsvisum richtig jeblutet....)


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2017)

Burgenstatistik 2017:

jmr   -   hubi  -   pete
 2	 -	 1	-	  0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Für die Begleichung der Visums-Kosten könnte ich mir sehr gut eine Trailtour rund um Gerolstein im Frühjahr vorstellen. Die Dolos und Dietzenley haben da durchaus einiges an Trail-Potenzial, aber auch knackigen Höhenmetern. Und für die Verpflegung zwischendurch oder danach ist im Stadtkern bestens gesorgt.



Das hört sich TOP an  ... stay connected 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> dass du da deine Finger im Spiel hattest



kann sein .. hasse Link zum track ? war bestimmt einer meiner Jugendsünden bei den radrebellen ?
Könnt ich mich heut noch für in den A beissen



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die größere Gefahr besteht immer noch bei den Bikern aus KBU


Stimmt .... Invasion of Stadthumans


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2017)

Der Track ist in der Tat von mir 
Der Kerl hat ihn sich damals bei mir gekläut


----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2017)

Dann bitte - wegen de Bikeromantik - Hüttenbesuche mit auffen Tisch! Selbige findet sich im Norden Kommerns und wird vom
Hubert gern verschwiegen - Vorteil: imma Tasse Kaffee erhältlich! Am leeren Vorzehlt erkennbar: Jausenpause iss vorüber...




De "Elisabethhütte 1"! Ganz fetter Nachteil: Wenn de dich als Gast längere Zeit nitt regst wirste auf *850°* erhitzt!
Hier sei die schleppende Nachfrage durch erklärt..... Aber immerhin lautet da meine Statistik schon locker 5x ......
unn datt ohne BurnOut!  War da nich watt mit "...die Flamme weiterreichen.."?! Hasta la Fuego, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2017)

Der ist fies ---- da traut sich kein normal sterblicher rein


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2017)

Bisschen komisch isset aber schon wenn ich da vorbeilaufe un de qualmwolken fliegen einem um die Nase


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2017)

Sinn dann abber seltsame Küchengerichte vom Pisonal, Hubert! Bei dem Filterindex den die Buden deutschlandweit nutzen müssen
kommt nur noch die Seele aussem Rohr!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2017)

Un die darf ich einsaugen oder watt ? 
Würde so manches aber erklären


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2017)

.,..


----------



## sibu (16. Januar 2017)

Wanderschuhe (bzw. Schuhe ohne Cleats) auf Plattform dürfte bei Schnee die richtige Wahl sein. Ich habe auch die PD-M324: Was mit Matsch meist noch funktioniert, geht mit Schnee und Eis unter den Schuhen nicht mehr: Einklicken. Unter den Cleats hält dann auch genug Eis, das ich auf der Plattformseite leicht abrutsche. Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, das passiert, wenn du in Grundstellung wie auf dem letzten Bild plötzlich und ungefedert auf (oder noch schlimmer: hinter) dem Sattel landest.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2017)

Sudpin III kann ich empfehlen  super Grip !


----------



## sibu (16. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @sibu : Wenn ich Platformpedale zur Verfügung habe, dann werde ich mal kurz berichten. Bist schon fleißig Alternativ-Routen für die Adler-Tour am planen? Spätestens ab Nürburg, hohe Acht könnte es interessant werden, wenn die Schneelage weiter so bleibt.


Nicht interessant, sondern unpassierbar - zumindest, wenn man an einem Tag von Remscheid nach Gerolstein möchte. Es geht wohl weiter westlich über das obere Ahrtal ...


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2017)

Holy Moly! Beim ersten Pic hab' ich gedacht de Muschi hat deine Seite gekapert! Die Kombi aus Hose, DEN Stulpen und Wanderschuh
beamen deinen Blog ja inne 80er Geburtskalender - tiefer Reschpekt dafür! Modell Spitfire von Stance? Feinet Stöffken auf jeden Fall!!!
Shimano-Handicap fein umrissen; ich hab' Flats auf allen Gäulen muss dafür aber - wie beim hochgeschätzten Federkielschwinger-Jamboree
in Elsenborn ordentlich Blutzoll zahlen bei durchtrainierten Turnschuhen... ansonsten iss mir die Alternative in kitzligen Situationen dem
Schemel Farewell zu sagen hochwichtig...gilt vonne X-Line zu Saalbach genauso wie bei der Sellaronda - die rattig scharfe Socke iss aber
schonmal gefixt! To be continued, der Pete!


----------



## DocB (16. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre auch neuerdings Acros A-Flats (für <50 Euronen im Bikemarkt!) und Wanderschuhe. Hat sich bei "Notausstiegen" bewährt. 
Man merkt aber, dass man oft schief auf dem Pedal steht, muss öfter mal korrigieren.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2017)

Rattenscharf - die hatt ich nitt auffem Schirm! Danke schön - bitte direkt anne Region Aachen weiterleiten!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## sibu (19. Januar 2017)

Da liegt ja fast kein Schnee! Ab welcher Höhe liegt es denn so richtig dicke? Hier ist der Schnee vom Wochenende bis 150 m runter liegen geblieben (max 5 cm), der von letzter Woche bis etwa 300 m (inzwischen unter 10 cm), erst ab 350 m kommt man in schattigen Lichtungen auf knapp 20 cm.


----------



## DasIch81 (19. Januar 2017)

Ist das bei Abfahrt 1 die Stelle wo ich letztens auch runter bin... zu Fuß...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2017)

schön was aus anderer Feder aus der Heimat zu lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Auf den Katzensteinen kann man auch schön spielen.  Eine Abfahrt Nummer 3 gab es auch noch. Direkt vom Parkplatz auf einem Trail hoch und auf einem weiteren wieder runter. Hab ich aber jetzt kein Foto von gemacht.



Schon gut abgetaut da an den Catstones, die Stelle ist im Vidscho vom Wochenende bei 2:58 zu sehen



sibu schrieb:


> Ab welcher Höhe liegt es denn so richtig dicke?



Also hier in der Eifel meist ab so 350m aufwärts, hier hats bis ungefähr 200m runter geschneit. ´Wenn's nicht "gespurt" ist wird's oberhalb von 350m wahrscheinlich sehr zäh bis unfahrbar. Die Pampe ist ja mittlerweile auch richtig gut mehrmals angetaut und wieder angefroren. Hab heute ein Bild aus der Wershofener Kante gesehen (Kottemer Kreuz) wo einer mit den Langlaufski unterwegs war das sah "unfahbar" aus das war bei ca.490m. Rheinisch Sibirien halt


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2017)

Ja ich pack die einzelnen Vidschos dann vom Handy auffe Platte und bearbeite die dann mit PD12


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> 1:37 min. Cooles Video! Und das mit einem S5 Mini. Muss ich mal testen.  Mit der Musik kommt die perfekte Stimmung auf. Ich tu es mal hier rein. Passt ja gerade so schön:
> 
> ​



Man, ihr habt ja auch Berje, dachte immer die Eifel is blatt


----------



## sibu (20. Januar 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Man ihr habt ja auch Bersche, dachte immer die Eifel ist blatt


Ist sie doch, wenn ich die Worte aus meinem alten Geographie-Buch rauskrame: "War die Eifel vor Millionen Jahren ein Hochgebirge, gleicht sie heute eher einer zertalten Rumpffläche."  Da muss man dreimal nachdenken, bis man versteht, was dieser hochgestochene Satz sagen will. Dann doch lieber "platt" auf Eifeler Platt.


----------



## DocB (20. Januar 2017)

Ja, in der Eifel kann man ein nettes Experiment machen: wenn man oben auf einem Berg steht sieht man einen ziemlich geraden Horizont. Das liegt daran, dass die Spitzen der Berge alle auf ungefähr die gleiche Höhe abgetragen sind.
Ich erinnere mich noch genau an mein erstes mal Alpen, da war ich über "datt Jezackels" mächtig beeindruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2017)

Jo jod jemäht Jürgen 
Haste dir ein schönes Zeil ausgesucht, der Wasserfall ist echt lieblich imWinter 
Haste auch mimHandy gefilmt ?


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Haste auch mimHandy gefilmt ?


Samsung S5 Mini


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2017)

Wenn der Winter weiter so ereignisreich wird könn' mers den Sommer garnitt mehr archivieren!....


----------



## DocB (21. Januar 2017)

Ist gut geworden!


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (21. Januar 2017)

Pedale passen natürlich "ganz nebenbei"  perfekt zum raw-Rahmen. Ist das das das "entfettete" OnOne?
Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Januar 2017)

Die Sudpin sind auch jut 
Warte nicht zu lange mit dem tausch des Gleitlagers falls es mal Spiel hat. Ich hab zu lange gewartet und dann war die Welle schon eingelaufen.
Wie man das Gleitlager tauschen kann findest du hier. Aber das wird ja erstmal dauern


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2017)

...haben Federkielschwingers einen Dresscode?!





So schaut's aus, Kumpels, so schaut's aus.... Rot-Schwarz geht immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2017)

Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin das schwarz keine Farbefürein Bike ist .... das Primal gefällt


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2017)

siehtsuper aus ... fürson günstigen Rahmen ein super finish !
Schweißnähte ok, aber sonst Top


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Ein Sternchen vom B-Team der Eifel gefällig wär - muss abber bis NullAchthundert auffe Mtb.news unter Foto des Tages passieren...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Genau genommen, ist der Rahmen schwarz mit ganz dunklem Anthrazith. Lässt sich nur schwer fotografieren.



Sehr schön, gefällt mir


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2017)

Top  hier wird ma auch noch schlau gemacht was Jistorik angeht 
Weisst ja was das schlimme ist wenn man mich schlau gemacht hat ?
Man kriegt mich nur ganz schwer wieder doof 

Signatur wird geändert


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2017)

*SO!* - Jetz hatter also die Katze aussem Sack gelassen! Mal gerade nochmal datt Konzept beleuchtet: Erschaffen hatten mers
den unfundierten Unsinn um uns in neue Tälers und Nischen zu werfen die de Alljemeinheit so nitt auffem Schirm hatte; damit
sozusagen win/win zu erzeugen bei der treuen Leserschar des Bardentums und dem Autor der sich positiv ermattet dem Ruhm
sonnen konnte watt getan zu haben. Jetzt - nach dem Bekennerbrief des Propheten Jürgen  
der jetzt befreit von Zeitzwängen inne Eifelhänge losprescht sieht datt Spöllche schon anders uss!

Die vorgeschlagenen Statuten, meine Hörrn:
§1-jede Burg zählt nur einmal, und mindert de Klopffrequenz vom JMR beim Holländer!
§2-zweimal auf einer Tour; hier zählt §1
§3-ett hätt noch immer jood jejange - der Bikerkörpa wird minimal Gefahren ausgesetzt!

P.S.: Niemals zu vermischen ett gilt die Burgenstatistik mit der so-called "Burgerstatistik"!




Datt iss der Feind! Sitzt als Couch-Potatoe auffem heimischen Sofa und gibt als Antwort auf mühsam erdämmelte Tourenberichte
nur Verbesserungstips ab! Shame-on-him!
Von mir aus: Jetzt Startschuss!
Alles-iss-fahrbar; der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2017)

§3 kapier ich nit 
Burgerstatistik wäret ihr Hänflinge ja chancenlos ... da such ich mir andere Gegener


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2017)

...und ein Schmankerl von Bericht, Jürgen!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> §3 kapier ich nit
> Burgerstatistik wäret ihr Hänflinge ja chancenlos ... da such ich mir andere Gegener


§3 für Hubert rausgenommen - der coached ja die härtesten Hunde der Eifel!
Päng, Startschuss, der Pete! Stayed alive.....Sichtfotos tun's, nitt durch die Scharten starten!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2017)

Stimmt ... bei dir geht's mehr in die länge  

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
§1 - Jede Burg zählt nur einmal / Jahr
§2 - Belagerung der Burg zählt nur wenn man min. auf Steinwurfnähe dran ist. Katapultnähe zählt nicht.
§3 - Die Belagerung ist per Foto nachzuweisen
§4 - Die Burgenstatistik endet am 31.12.17
§5 - Die beiden Verlierer ( im weiteren Knechte genannt ) müssen den Gewinner ( im weiteren Burgherr genannt ) im darauffolgenden Jahr zu einem Festmahl einladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasIch81 (26. Januar 2017)

Ich sehe es schon kommen... Bei den nächsten Touren mit Jürgen werde ich viele Burgen kennen lernen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2017)

Weisst du was das gute ist ?





Die meisten Burgen liegen alle auf einem Hubbel


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Januar 2017)

Hubi,
ich kann Dir helfen  Burgentour Eifel - Ville - Erft.  36 Burgen in einem Abwasch


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hubi,
> ich kann Dir helfen  Burgentour Eifel - Ville - Erft.  36 Burgen in einem Abwasch


He, keine Perlen verraten! Abber der Feind liest ja mit!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Stimmt ... bei dir geht's mehr in die länge
> 
> Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
> §1 - Jede Burg zählt nur einmal / Jahr
> ...


Mein lieber Scholli, da simmers ja kurz vor 'ner Vereinsgründung! Passt, hab' heute schon Festgeldkonto angelegt - ich mach mir gegen
die Titanen keine Illusionen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hubi,
> ich kann Dir helfen  Burgentour Eifel - Ville - Erft.  36 Burgen in einem Abwasch



Herdamit ! Egal was die andern beiden zahlen ...immer 2xmehr


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2017)

Abgerechnet wird am Schluss! (datt iss sozusagen Johannes 23 ausse Geschäftsbedingungen meiner Zunft!)
Freude kehrt ein, wir haben dem Geschäftsjahr 2017 Unsinn eingehaucht....
Lasset die Spiele beginnen - oder de Burgen fallen....


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (30. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *30.01.2017: Tauwetter = Schmuddelwetter
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Igitt, sieht ja ecklig aus, schmeckt das wirklich ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @BlackLupo : Das Auge isst _nicht_ mit!



Meine schon ))


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (31. Januar 2017)

Interessant. Obwohl ich Verwandschaft in Euskiaschn habe, hatte ich von der "Ville" als Gebirgszug nie gehört. Ist vielleicht auch eher ein "Hügel-Schienenbus", wenn ich die Höhenmeter so sehe..
Nachtrag:
Wikipedia sagt:  Die Ville ist ein geologischer Halbhorst. .
Das tut dem doch sicher auch weh?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2017)

What da hell ist Halbhorst ? 

Hat dem Jürgen im JFFR Gebiet gewildert. Früher gab's mal einen @Yogi71 der ist aber schon lange Zeit abgetaucht. Keiner weiss was der noch so treibt oder ob er es überhaupt noch.... naja nebensächlich..... Der kümmerliche Rest jedenfalls......Der hält die Fahne der JFFR unsinkbar hoch .... Ein Fels in der Brandung er ist.

Hab auch noch was aus der Ville im Köcher vielleicht fahren wir das im frühen Frühjahr mal zusammen ? Wir drei Burgensammler (auch wenn da keine Burg drinnen ist )


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2017)

*HALBHORST!?*  (Physikalische Herangehensweise: geben _zwei_ Halbhorste _einen_ Vollhonk?!) Da iss mers mal einen WIMPERNSCHLAG nitt präsent und schon wird einem Hausberg und Hofgebirge auf Bordsteinniveau runtergebüjelt! Bei feiner, ganzjähriger Betrachtung
hat die Ville TÜCKEN! Brombeer, frühe Nessel und flutschige Rekulti-Seenpfade (die schuf neben dem lieben Gott ausnahmsweise die
Rheinbraun mit ohne Vulkanismus...) - und gut beraten iss wer da einen Scout in Anspruch nimmt - bis zu 3 Trails, 4 knifflige Stellen
und mannig Erfahrung mers dann im Heimfahrtsjepäck hatt! Neien, Unfug - da biste ja schon quasi beiläufig auf ett alte Kieswerk gestossen hinterm Swister Türmchen, Jürgen! Ett wäre eine Schande datt nich pictisch bei netteren Temperaturen zu verarbeiten.....
so à la "Serengeti darf nicht sterben!"....
*FAZIT*: Ich habe datt Projekt unterschätzt! Nach J.'s Wellnessbericht eingelullt konnt' mich die Gute ins Upland locken - hier hat der
Novize vereiste Piste kennengelernt... Heimjekommen stochert ett @sibu inne Seele vom Hubertus rum doch mal pronto die Euskirchener
Burgenrunde mit 36 VOLLHORSTEN zu dämmeln um die Konkurrenz in Schimpf und Schande zu versetzen; getzt kommt der Analytiker
im Jürgen noch von selber auffe Spuren von 120! (Der Verfasser kokettierte noch mit der Vorstellung 'nen Zwanni am New-Years-Day
anne Steinbach süffisant als Verlierer auffen Tresen zu plazieren mit dem Spruch dekoriert: "Datt war's, meine Hörrn! - wohlgemerkt:
mit dem Gefühl von 17-19 Burgen im Rucksack, Mehrwertsteuer schon rausgerechnet - Wasserburgen hatte der Kümmeraner ja wild
vorpreschend nitt auffem Radar!) 
*ABBA GETZT?!*: Also quasi Fazit vom Fazit: alle Uhren auf Anfang - auffe olle Wellnessfalle reingefallen iss der Maître im Rücken der Horde
auf 8 Burgos davongeschossen - der jeschätzte Hörr H. aus K. hat Kartenmaterial datt er keine Tapete mehr im Hause bräuchte -
ett gilt Boden - räusper; BURGEN - gutzumachen auffe Konkurrenz... datt kommende WE iss dienstfrei, gnade euch Halbhorst!
*ANTRACH*:..wenn wir datt mit Spaß und treuer Ethik geschaukelt - geburgelt - bekommen dürfen wir uns BIKEBURGER nennen!
Ride on, olle Gemäuers im Blick, der Pete!

@schraeg - gemeinsame Tour muss sein! allein um zu wissen welcher Hinterdörfler noch Maut auffe Rampe erhebt!
@jmr-biking - kriegst mal gerne ein Kompendium an "Des Bordsteins schönste Ecken"! You're welcom!


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2017)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen... Bei den nächsten Touren mit Jürgen werde ich viele Burgen kennen lernen.


Ett liegt in deine Fußmuskulatur allet zum guten zu wenden! Zwischenrufe wie "Da, ein Reh!" können durchaus liederlich sein auffe
Burgenstatistik - die an gelassene Kaffeemaschine nitt zu verweigern - stay tuned, der Pete - der mit allen Mitteln kämpfen muss....


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2017)

Wie stets formidabel recherchiert! Eine Preziose iss die Fischenicher "Seenquerung" und der alte Friedhof Knappsack,
kriegst noch watt aussem Archiv!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wie stets formidabel recherchiert! Eine Preziose iss die Fischenicher "Seenquerung" und der alte Friedhof Knappsack,
> kriegst noch watt aussem Archiv!



Friedhof ? Kann ich mich dunkel dran erinnern .... damals im dunkeln in de Fille ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2017)

Schönes Treppengemetztel


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2017)

sach bescheid für ein ordentliches Treppen Gemetzel bin ich auch immer zu haben


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2017)

Enn Krachertje!Zeigt doch ganz klar datt zwischen Burgenfluchten auch Treppen selbige bilden!
Frikadelle annet Knie für 2017...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> von den Rad Rebellen geklaut


Du darfst drei mal raten wo die die geklaut haben 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Wikinger-Spektakel in Satzvey habe ich wohl knapp verpasst. Mist


*PEKTAKEL *nicht SPEKTAKEL ! Das ist ein Unterschied! Aber warst eh zu spät 

Ein Wort noch zu der Tour, ich habs ja schon im Post über Strava erwähnt:
Diese sogenannten "Radrebellen" sind wie du ja eingangs der Tour bemerkt hast über einen kleinen "illegalen" Downhillspot gefahren
Das ist ja grundsätzlich nicht das Problem. Da sie aber nun das ganze schön bei Strava und gpsies breit treten kann man sich sicherlich vorstellen was im laufe der Zeit passieren wird ? Genau ... das Ding wird kaputt gemacht, zwangsläufig von irgend einem Förster.
Und das ist auch genau der Grund warum ich diesen ignoranten Verein ( ja die sind auch ein e.v. ) nicht mehr besonder schätze.
Es war ja auch mal eine, ich sag mal "Jugendsünde" von mir, aber auch damals schon waren die "Verantwortlichen" nicht davon zu überzeugen warum es nicht sinnvoll ist 40-100 Personen bei so einem Büffelherden Event über einen solchen Trail zu jagen, zumal 90% der Teilnehmer sowieso solch einen Trail nicht wirklich befahren können sondern eher mit Glück runter stolpern.( Einer der Gründe warum ich nicht mehr bei denen mitgemacht habe ) Die Jungs welche übrigends die die Strecke gebaut haben finden das auch nicht gerade zu prickelnd. Darauf habe ich auch die Herren Rebellen hingewiesen, das wurde aber gekonnt ignoriert.

So das wollte ich nur noch los werden du merkst die Radrebellen sind mittlerweile für mich so etwas wie für den Kölner das Dorf auf der anderen Seite des Rheins. Mag ja sein das die im Prinzip gar nichts böses wollen, aber die denken auch nicht nach !



PS:Und falls das jemand von den Rebellen querliest: Eure Veranstaltung ist schliesslich auch Illegal, Veranstaltungen derer Art müssen normal angemeldet und genehmigt werden ! Ihr fändet es schliesslich auch nicht prickelnd wenn mal der Forst oder so in Eure Tour grätscht oder ?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2017)

Sorry aber das war nicht auf Dich gemünzt .... trails sind für alledabin ich bei Dir, aber nicht bei so einen "selbstgebauten" Spot


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2017)

Sauber 

@Pete04 wir können einpacken .... Das holen wir nie mehr auf,  kumma der hat schon 10 Stück. Wann sollen wir dir die Pizza schicken ?


----------



## DasIch81 (9. Februar 2017)

Das Jahr hat erst angefangen. 
Aber so eine Eroberung wie @Pete04 muss Jürgen auch noch machen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2017)

Ja im Natozwirn


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2017)

@DasIch81 - meine Asservatenkammer birgt noch Reichtümer - da kommt noch was!
@schraeg - datt kommt garnitt in Frage! Bei dem frühen de Buxe runterlassen gäb's auch höchstens 'ne Margerita für IHN!

Jürgen, ich erlaub' mir technisch unversiert die Frage: Watt bringt den Reifenhersteller ONZA dazu 'ne Seitenkarkasse
in Seniorenherrenhosenbeige herzustellen? 
(Geh' raus in die Fußgängerzonen NRW's und kuck's dir an: irgendwann hören Männer scheinbar auf selbst Hosen zu kaufen, 
meist >=70 Lenze, und de Gattin beschliesst dem SeniorCommander vom Wochenmarkt sein Oldscholl-Daktari-Beinkleid zu spendieren....datt macht unseren Innenstädte Sommers teils zu regelrechten Savannen!)
Iss datt Cord?! Hat's technischen Vorteil! Mit der Bitte um Erleuchtung inne Rheinische Bucht, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2017)

Feinst' erläutert isset jetzt sozusagen "postfaktisch"! Mer danken ergebenst!


----------



## wilde_kerle (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo Jürgen,
was ist das für eine schicke Klingel an dem Stahlross ?

Viele Grüße vom Noch-Kühlturm


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2017)

...und da strampelt ER schon wieder und hat jetzt schon de 12 Aposteln zusammmen! Als nächstes kommt die Wilde 13, 
nur 'ne Buddel voll Rum kann IHN noch stoppen...D die reicht ja nitt lange, die Tröddel müssen lummen- äh, dämmeln!)
Fein auch bei eher unkonventionellem Wetta die Linse drauf zu halten; da soll der Leser ruhig mal sehen datt Burgentümmler
allwettatauglich unterwegs sind.....Bike slower, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Februar 2017)

Des kölschen Burgherrn "Droschke" - fein,fein! Bei dem Kutschentypus wäre der Burghof ehedem wohl voller Pferde ob der Horsepower.... Recht unterhaltsam und interessant:

http://www.mittelalter-netz.de/sprache/

...und unter den tags Mittelalter und Sprache iss noch einiges für die Lach- und Schiessgesellschaft zu finden; 
z.B. tagesdeutsch: (Hab' ich im Leben so noch nie formuliert...)
Da hinten fährt der Rettungsdienst! *altburgisch*:  Sehet dort, eine Abgesandtschaft des Ordens vom Roten Kreuze...

Mal wieder fein recherchiert, Jürgen! Als Oberburgbesitzer würd' ich mir bei der authentischen Bausubstanz datt Sackgassenschild
mitte Kneifzange entfernen, ett verschandelt die historische Substanz nachhaltig.....



> Leider habe ich nicht an jeder Ecke ne Wasserburg stehen.


 Rapante, Rapante ...(vgl. Hubertus, I/2017)
Ett war ja nur eine ECKE, mein Kuchen hat derers mehrere!
Watt ein Burgeln und Stechen, der Pete.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2017)

Habt ihr eigentlich bedacht das bis Mittwoch noch einige Hofburgen besucht werden könnten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2017)

Nach draußen halten und Foto machen reicht doch  und pimpt die Statistik... Ansonsten gebe ich die Recht.... Den Blödsinn braucht kein Mensch....


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich bedacht das bis Mittwoch noch einige Hofburgen besucht werden könnten?


Wir bewegen uns hier auf SENSIBLEM Boden, vermeintlicher Träger eines SU-Kennzeichens! Mit Ernsthaftigkeit wird jedem Herrensitz
und Truchsess zu Laibe geruckelt - der Betreiber des Portals hat' regen Spass an der neunschwänzigen Katz'! (Aus der Abteilung
Folklore und Geschichte: die besagte Katz' iss kein Kostüm - Wirkungsgrad entspricht abber SRAM 11-1....)
@Jürgen - wie bisse an die geschichtlich korrekte Melone gekommen?! Kalenderpic!


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein SU-Kennzeichen assoziiere ich mit den Autofahrern, die Wochenennde für Wochenende mit Slow Motion-Geschwindigkeit in die Eifel einfallen, den Straßenverkehr behindern und den Verkehrsfluss hemmen.  Da würde ich ganz gerne immer mal meine elfschwänzige SRAM-Peitsche schwingen.



Und Montags auf der Arbeit machen se sich dann über die Eifler lustig die sie das ganze Wochenende mit Fressalien versorgt haben


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und Montags auf der Arbeit machen se sich dann über die Eifler lustig die sie das ganze Wochenende mit Fressalien versorgt haben [emoji38]


In meinem Fall ist das ein getarntes EU...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein SU-Kennzeichen assoziiere ich mit den Autofahrern, die Wochenennde für Wochenende mit Slow Motion-Geschwindigkeit in die Eifel einfallen, .



Glaub mir wegen mir brauchst du nicht langsamer fahren... [emoji41] oft ist es eher andersherum... Habe aber auch lange genug in der Eifel gewohnt... [emoji6]


----------



## Der_Graue (2. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Glaub mir wegen mir brauchst du nicht langsamer fahren... [emoji41] oft ist es eher andersherum... Habe aber auch lange genug in der Eifel gewohnt... [emoji6]


 
Wie???
Gibt es Probleme mit SU Fahrern?
Kann ich nicht verstehen, alle Menschen sind doch gleich


----------



## delphi1507 (2. März 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wie???
> Gibt es Probleme mit SU Fahrern?
> Kann ich nicht verstehen, alle Menschen sind doch gleich


Jaja
Su= suche Unfall.... [emoji23] 
EU=Raser.... 
BM=die schlimmsten von allen...
Beliebig erweiterbar...

Teilweise fahren die wirklich so... Liegt hat auch daran wo die Leute hauptsächlich fahren... wer fast nur Stadt fährt wird auf kurvigen schmalen  eifelstrecken meist überfordert sein.

Wer z.b. auf die Autobahn auffährt der von hinten kommende LKW Platz macht und trotzdem auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen stehen bleibt darf sich über unsanftes anklopfen von hinten nicht wundern....


----------



## Der_Graue (2. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Jaja
> Su= suche Unfall.... [emoji23]
> EU=Raser....
> BM=die schlimmsten von allen...
> ...


 
Das sind doch alles sicherlich nur Vorurteile!
KH= kein Hirn
WW= wilde Wutze


----------



## sibu (2. März 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles sicherlich nur Vorurteile!
> KH= kein Hirn
> WW= wilde Wutze


Bleiben wir in der Region:
*S*au*L*odrije*E*efler
*B*ereifte*M*örder aus der *B*auern*M*etropole
*A*rme*W*inzer 
*D*ümmster*A*nzunehmender*U*nfallverursacher

und die anderen kann man natürlich auch im Netz finden.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. März 2017)

Oh was habe ich da nur losgetreten....


----------



## jmr-biking (3. März 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2017)

...


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (5. März 2017)

Wie immer schöner Tourenbericht Jürgen .
Gehört für mich zu einer de Top-Touren.
Warum? Top-Landschaft, Top-Trails, Top-Verpflegung und natürlich Top-Mitfahrer .
Auch von mir vielen Dank fürs Guiden @AndreasKPunkt .


jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wir kommen bestimmt wieder!


Sicher!


----------



## AndreasKPunkt (5. März 2017)

Super Bericht.euch danke fürs Mitfahren und Vertrauen  
Beim nächsten Mal dann ohne "Ausfälle"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2017)

Da habt ihr eine  schöne Tour gemacht


----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2017)

So (Jugendliche bitte entfernen!) geil watt ihr da ausgegraben habt - Dreesbachtrail hammers sogar füssig bestaunt!
Ett Forum harrt im Winterschlafe - mir jagen weiter wache Schafe!


----------



## stuhli (9. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *25.02.2017: Das Fahrrad feiert seinen 200 Geburtstag...*
> 
> ... und kaum einer merkt was davon. Oder habt ihr davon schon mal was in den Medien gehört??? Ich habe nur durch Zufall von einer Ausstellung im Technomuseum Mannheim anlässlich des runden Geburtstages erfahren. Also, auf nach Mannheim zur 2 Räder 200 Jahre - Feier. Danke mein Schatz für dieses schöne Geschenk!
> 
> ...




AHjaaa.......Du warst in Monnem und hast Dich nicht bei mir gemeldet 
OK.....Glück gehabt...in der Zeit war ich eh an der Nordsee.

Aber in der Ausstellung war ich auch schon, bin aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen das im Forum zu kommunizieren. So gute Bilder wie Du Jürgen hätte ich eh nicht machen können. Finde es auch eine schöne Ausstellung.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Wurzeltrail ab Fuchsröhre durch den Adenauer Forst bis Metzgesfeld darf natürlich nicht fehlen.



Is der auch in der Originalroute drin ?



jmr-biking schrieb:


> .... Die Steilstrecke ist nicht Teil des Kurses.



Schade


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2017)

Oha, da wird's die Holländer aber zerreisen !


----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (18. März 2017)

Blöde frage..... Wo finde ich die ganzen GPS Daten von den ganzen Touren?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (20. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *20.03.2017: Bahntrasse auf belgischem Biscuit
> *
> Lausige Wetteraussichten für den Frühlingsanfang 2017. Aber es nützt ja nix. Kurz überlegt, ich hab im Winter einfach keine Lust mehr bei eisigen Temperaturen stundenlang durch die Gegend zu eiern. Meine Ausdauer hat dadurch aber etwas gelitten. Es wird Zeit ein bisschen dagegen zu steuern.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm..., sieht lecker aus, habe mords Kohldampf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2017)

Wird schwer gleich nach Feierabend beim Bäcker vorbei zu kommen


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasIch81 (20. März 2017)

Sowas gibt es hier gerade auch... Leider ohne Rad fahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (20. März 2017)

"Böärk" fürs Müsli! Café Heinen , ganz allgemein sind die ostbelgischen Konditoreien eine Wucht. Selbst aus der Wallonie / Bitburger Raum kommen die Touris in meine alte Heimat gefahren um da zu schlemmen...
Ich sag' nur "Letzeburjer Flaad" oder "Ekläär" (Lautschrift für "éclair=Blitz") ...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (29. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *26./28. und 29.03.2017: Heimtrails
> *
> Jeder Biker hat ja angeblich so eine Hometrails oder auch Feierabendrunde. 6 Jahre nach unserem "Sesshaft werden" in Berndorf denke ich mir, dass es an der Zeit ist, auch mal so ne Hometrail-Tour zu basteln.
> 
> ...


 
Cool, schleppe auch immer eine Klappsäge mit mir rum 
Bist Du am Sonntag auch in Wehr auf dem CTF?
http://www.radsportverband-rheinland.org/Breitensport/CTF/ctf.html


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (30. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ne, die Gardenia Aufstecksäge gehört eigentlich nicht zum ständigen Inventar meines Rucksackes. Aber so ne Survival-Ausstattung sollte ich mir wirklich mal zulegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 589269Anhang anzeigen 589268
> 
> Die Brohltal-CTF war eigentlich für Sonntag angedacht, aber @DasIch81 und ich befinden uns gerade im _Trailmodus_ und nicht im _imRudelForstwegheizen-Modus_. Ich plane gerade gedanklich an einer lokalen Trailalternative in den Gerolsteiner Dolos.


 
Schade das Du nicht kommst, hätten so 10 m miteinader fahren können, bevor ich kollabier 
Nee, so ne Säge ist echt nützlich, vor allem wenn man viel im Wald fährt, habe schon öfters
Wege damit freigeschnitten 
Habe folgende Säge mir besorgt:
https://www.amazon.de/Bahco-LAP-KNIFE-Laplander-XT-Verz-Jadmesser/dp/B008ZG8S0A/ref=sr_1_4/258-1481556-8227240?ie=UTF8&qid=1490853515&sr=8-4&keywords=klappsäge


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2017)

Ich habe den letzten Stamm mit der hier erlegt:
https://www.amazon.de/Iceberk-Hand-...2&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=hand+kettensäge&psc=1

Hatte erst bedenken ob die sich nicht zu viel verdreht und verkantet, ging dann aber erstaunlich gut.
Vorteil ist die lässt sich super in sonem kleinen Säckchen im Rucksack verstauen


----------



## DasIch81 (30. März 2017)

Ich glaube ich bin im Baumfällerforum gelandet 
Aber das wäre doch mal was für so ein Multitool. Ne ausklappbare Kettensäge


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (30. März 2017)

Silky !!! Alles andere bricht ab!
p.s. mit den Fiskars-Äxten darf man leider nicht Hämmern, der Kopf hinten ist am Übergang zum Stil wohl empfindlich. Die fast baugleiche Garden ist dafür aber explizit freigegeben. (Ich lege manchmal einen Stamm parallel, damit der Weg nicht abrutscht. Dazu spitze ich einen Pfahl an und schlage ihn zur Stabilisierung dahinter ein.)


----------



## Der_Graue (30. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Laplander ist stylisch. Sogar in oldschool bundeswehr oliv!  Die Iceberk Hand Kettensäge is ja mal cool. Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt!


 
Soweit ich weiß, war der Laplander sogar Ausrüstungsgegenstand bei machen Nato-Ländern,
von daher kann er nicht schlecht sein, was ich auch bestätigen kann


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Garden ist dafür aber explizit freigegeben



Meinst du Gardena ? Garden kenn ich gar nicht



Holzwürmer unter sich hier


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (30. März 2017)

Dann gibt es aber auch passende Trikots...


----------



## DocB (30. März 2017)

Gardena, blöde Autökorrektür. Ich fahrerst inzwischen oft ein Gartencenter spazieren, "no dig no ride". Wenn jeder da ein bisschen machen würde, gäbe es weniger kaputtgebremste Trails.
Ist auch ein gutes Training für den Oberkörper. Und als Eifer Bauernbub kann man ja auch ...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2017)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es hier gerade auch... Leider ohne Rad fahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 586449


Rhabarber, Walnuss und ein aus dem Rahmen geratener Jungesellenabend?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich habe den letzten Stamm mit der hier erlegt:
> https://www.amazon.de/Iceberk-Hand-Kettensäge-Hochwertige-Carbonstahl/dp/B01N32HZ2N/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490854282&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=hand+kettensäge&psc=1
> 
> Hatte erst bedenken ob die sich nicht zu viel verdreht und verkantet, ging dann aber erstaunlich gut.
> Vorteil ist die lässt sich super in sonem kleinen Säckchen im Rucksack verstauen


Mein lieber Scholli, sowatt erwarte ich eigentlich nur bei Moskau-Inkasso!


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *01.04.2017: Bild Schlagzeile des Tages!
> 
> 01.04.2017 - 13:50 Uhr HOME > SPORT > BIKE NEWS
> 
> ...


Jürgen - egal, watt ett kostet - ich beantrage ASYL! Bringe auch nur die 5 liebsten Bikes mit! Mit Standhilfe, mit Drehsessel
unn Verpflegung für 14 Tage!


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2017)

Krachertje


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (3. April 2017)

Klasse Story 
Und immer dran denke: Wenn die Bohnen nicht gar sind, dann ist nachher dein Sattel perforiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (4. April 2017)

Das Bild mit der Bank ist ja hammergeil. Kannst du mal die Google Koordinaten der Position durchgeben. Vielen Dank.


----------



## DasIch81 (4. April 2017)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Das Bild mit der Bank ist ja hammergeil. Kannst du mal die Google Koordinaten der Position durchgeben. Vielen Dank.



https://www.google.de/maps/place/50...!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d50.170966!4d6.599795


----------



## storck-riesen (4. April 2017)




----------



## sibu (4. April 2017)

@jmr-biking Das Romer Pfädchen sieht ja wieder ganz passabel aus. Letztes Jahr im August war es auf einigen Teilen so hoch zugewachsen, dass man sich eher als Pfadfinder vorkam.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2017)

...


----------



## sibu (4. April 2017)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Das Bild mit der Bank ist ja hammergeil. Kannst du mal die Google Koordinaten der Position durchgeben. Vielen Dank.


Am Ahrsteig oberhalb von Heimersheim gibt es auch so eine Bank <coordinates>7.183276021012581,50.53637044312575</coordinates>,
vielleicht liegt sie ja etwas näher:


----------



## Pete04 (5. April 2017)

Geronimo! Bei "vorgebohnten" Trails könnte sogar der "Trailschnüffler" eine Zukunft haben...bei Windstille 
kann sogar der Laie nasal Berti-Butts-Bohnen vom Vorfahrer erschnüffeln auffem Hidden Trail...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2017)

Saugeil! JEDOCH muss ich in den FIFA-Statuten mal googeln ob datt Mitnehmen eines schier übermächtigen, rotbärtigen
Zwerges nitt unter Doping fällt! Datt hätte krasse Einschnitte bei de Burgen zur Folge!!!
Feinstes Handwerksstück an hochgeschätztem Terrain, weiter so in 2017, dann wird dir Le Raid und Co nitt fehlen!
Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Pete04 : Dat war aber jetzt nicht nett. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich 5 min. mit Tränen in den Augen lachend auf der Couch gewälzt habe.
> Der @AndreasKPunkt ist zwar ein bisschen verpeilt, aber ein ziemlich dufter Typ mit dem ich immer gerne auf Tour fahre.
> Belgien ich komme trotzdem! Ende des Monats geht's los mit dem Roc d' Ardenne in Houffalize.


...und wir hatten DICH schon inne Schublade für "T" wie therapiert....


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2017)

...und meinen ergebensten Dank an den punktierten Andreas datt ett Menschen wie IHN gibt die die Latte hochhalten
- hier ja im Moment nur Macciato - aber im Bikerleben sieht datt doch anders aus!


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2017)

23...!?


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (12. April 2017)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es hier gerade auch... Leider ohne Rad fahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 586449



dagegen kommt der Becher viel sympathischer rüber [emoji594][emoji100]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2017)

Jürgen ... geilomat  Dat macht Bock auf unseren Pfalztrip im September   
Un denk dran: Erlebnis statt Ergebnis 



Pete04 schrieb:


> 23...!?


Ich glaube auch wir sollten uns schonmal Gedanken machen wie wir den Jürgen verköstigen wollen


----------



## DasIch81 (12. April 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> schier übermächtigen, rotbärtigen
> Zwerges



Ich lach mich hier gerade weg. Das ist echt mal geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasKPunkt (12. April 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Saugeil! JEDOCH muss ich in den FIFA-Statuten mal googeln ob datt Mitnehmen eines schier übermächtigen, rotbärtigen
> Zwerges nitt unter Doping fällt! Datt hätte krasse Einschnitte bei de Burgen zur Folge!!!
> Feinstes Handwerksstück an hochgeschätztem Terrain, weiter so in 2017, dann wird dir Le Raid und Co nitt fehlen!
> Stay tuned, der Pete!



ÖY


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> JEDOCH muss ich in den FIFA-Statuten mal googeln ob datt Mitnehmen eines schier übermächtigen, rotbärtigen
> Zwerges nitt unter Doping fällt!





jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich 5 min. mit Tränen in den Augen lachend auf der Couch gewälzt habe.





DasIch81 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich hier gerade weg. Das ist echt mal geil.




Jaja macht Euch nur lustig ! Aber irgendwann wird Glóin zurück schlagen


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2017)

Dann aber auffem Rückwech vom Coiffeur nach Henna-Massacka! Wobei Zwerg eigentlich Volkstümelei war ob dett reichen
Gesichtsbewuchses - wer mit dem Hörrn Forenbetreiber unterwegs iss hat ja vermeintlich eigene Körner-Barriques an Bord....


----------



## jmr-biking (16. April 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Dingsbums an seinem Bike ist noch streng geheim und darf noch nicht gezeigt werden.


Hossa, sicher der neue "Black Widow" mit Muddy-Perfection-Aufbau! Frisch geroaller-coasterd will ich mir so feuchtes Zeusch
aber noch auffe Pinwand Richtung Herbst pinnen - der Wechsel von 23° Finale zu 7° Kölner Bucht birgt doch ordentlich JetLag...
Fein, datt sich die Schreiberlinge wieder auf ein Tortürchen einigen konnten; der Bilderreigen wird hoffentlich die einen oder
andere Couch vonne Kartoffel befreien! Ride on, der Pete, latürnich neidisch nitt unter de schwatte Schürze vom Muschi
gekuckt haben zu dürfen....(aber da wär' bestimmt was pinkes drunter zum Vorschein gekommen, gelle?!) 24, hach du Schande!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIL1977 (19. April 2017)

-7 Sollen es heute werden, gut das ich Sommerreifen aufgezogen habe


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2017)

...


----------



## elmar schrauth (20. April 2017)

Heute morgen musste ich dauerbremsend aus der Eifel an die Mosel, weil ich Kopftuch vergessen und mir fast die Ohren abfielen.

Du hast das Rezept für Kranich vergessen


----------



## OIL1977 (20. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @OIL1977 : Willkommen im Club!  Wurde auch Zeit, dass du dich hier mal anmeldest.


Ja vielleicht werd ich dann auch mal zu Touren wie Karsamstag eingeladen ;-)


----------



## elmar schrauth (21. April 2017)

Heute war es  noch kälter


----------



## OIL1977 (21. April 2017)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Heute war es  noch kälter


mimimi


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2017)

...


----------



## elmar schrauth (21. April 2017)

LOl


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2017)

super  Kranichfoto


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2017)

Jedoch bot der Verfasser beim "Anlocken" wohl eher einen Flamingo wohlfeil - unter Auslassung der eher malarioschen Federfarbe,
versteht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2017)

ER hat's getan!...schon wieder getan! Abber vermutlich würde 'ne "nachmarodierende" Horde Franzmänner teurer als IHN
am End' des Jahreslaufs wohlfeil zu halten... Feine Ecke, Jürgen - ohne Schafe? Die begleiten uns eigentlich immer
um den Kopf...darüber hammers de Xynthia scheinbar dauerhaft übersehen wenn Jugend "Shawn the Sheep" sieht.....


P.S.: War die Dame inne "schlagende Verbindung"?! 
De Schmiss inne Wange geht mit "Klosterfrau Melissengeist" abba nimma wech....


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (25. April 2017)

"Olaf und der Nachtvogel" heißt das bei Otto


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2017)

Ein Klassiker!  Die Platte hatte ich auch mal...


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es ist gerade zu schwierig, hier nicht an einer Burg vorbei zu kommen.  Na ja, ich dokumentiere auch nicht mehr jede Tour hier. Das was ich so zwischendurch strample, gehört zur Kategorie _"nur mal so"_, _"Feierabend"_ oder _"schon oft genug hier gesehen"_.
> Schafe gab`s gestern an dieser Stelle noch keine. Hier ist Nachts noch Frost. Nur gelegentlich sieht man schon ein paar Herden. Aber gestern hab ich einen Schäfer beim Einzäunen einer Wiese gesehen. Bald gibt`s wieder Fotos von den Wollknäueln.
> Xynthia ist von einem Meister der Motorsäge direkt dort in einen umgestürzten reingeschnitzt worden. Ich glaub noch im selben Jahr. Da sind auch 2 kleine Brückchen, damit man ungehindert über den Windwurf kommt.
> Gegen Falten und Risse in ihrer Haut hilft nur die Eule von Olaf!


...und ich hoffte so sehr auf einen alleskönnenden Kraftzwersch mit weißer Eule auffe Schulter! Nur zur Erklärung ob der offensichtlichen Sagenanfälligkeit des Hörrn Pete;
bei uns inne Forsten hängt sowas rum:





Kann das Holz Akazie gewesen sein? Vonne Struktur tät's passen, wär aber in dem Umfeld Neuland für mich.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2017)

War ja ne magere ausbeute ... Was Burgen und Verpflegungsstände angeht 
Morgen hole ich mir Nr.  14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2017)

Mission erfüllt, von Rohrstedt! Also, ich tät dir die Bursch Marmagen ja schon gutschreiben - allein weil de Touren mit soviel
für den Magen bereichert werden (Bärlauch & Erdbeerkuchen allerdings heftige Kombo!) - wenn mers aber de Statuten verweichlichen
sehen der Hubi & meine Wenigkeit selbst mit Schnorchel kein Land mehr.....ett zeichnet sich jetzt schon ab, die Trailgeneräle planen
de Ardennenoffensive im letzten Viertel des Jahres im zünftigen Gewand  und zocken auf Kettenvereisung im Eifeler Kernland!
Neien, weiter so, quasi "castle on"!



schraeg schrieb:


> Morgen hole ich mir Nr. 14


 Unterm Halbstern kriegste 10.000!
Abba Lieferbedingungen kucken: bei 8 Personen pro DHL-Kutsche gibt's 'ne stehende Kette zwischen Kalscheuren und Kommern....
und DIE erkläre ich der Steffi nitt!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ardennenoffensive???



Box dich durch. Wir habens 2015 auch getan


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2017)

Herrlicher Trailbericht, Herr Hubi! Die 14 ER heute angekündigt hat, ich spür' den heissen Odem im Nacken!
Mit Handicap (Frouw hat Randale di Popo aka Steissbein nach subobtimalem Abgang in Finale...)
improvisier' ich watt geht um standzuhalten...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2017)

Die Bemmese haben's drauf


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2017)

Holla - ein Zieleinlauf mit Kreisverkehr, hammerhart mit Parkverbot! Würde in Teutonien vermutlich zu furchtbarsten Unfällen führen
wenn der "belgische Kreisel" platzt... Watt freu'n mers uns datt der "*Burginator*" de Ardennen pedaliert - datt gibt dem Hubert
und mir Möglichkeiten inne heimischen Landwirtschaft bei Mindestlohn datt anstehende Festmahl zu finanzieren!
Wobei jetzt grad' nix wächst! Wir stricken..... Halt! Spargel knallt!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2017)

*Wort!* Und danach schmeissen de Looser die verweigernden Rösser inne Steinbachtalsperre und schwören der neuen Gottheit Carbon de Treue.... ER schwelgt inne Visionen schon, Hubi - wir müssen liefern! Für die "Ritterliche Schlachtplatte" hat mein
Fundus bereits Fullfaceritterhelm (bestenfalls Eisdielenstatus!) und ein -kunstvoll- gegossenes taiwanisches Kunststoffschwert parat!
Zwischen Hauptgang und Dessert empfiehlt der Verfasser 'ne kleine "Catch-the-Flagg!-Einlage" umme Steinbachtalsperre damit beim Hubertus de Spundwände vonne Buxe nitt jefährdet sinn.... Kalorien sinn watt mers draus macht!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2017)

Anfrage wurd' vom Hubert erhört, gab' direkt Asche auffet Haupt! Gruß von hinten, quasi dem Burgenhintern!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Leider kommt es in einer Passage im Müllerthal auch mal zum Stau. Eigentlich alles fahrbar, aber die Masse ist einfach zu viel. Das sind die Folgen vom großen Andrang. 2013 war ich schon mal dort. Bei der 2. Auflage des MMT hielt sich das noch in Grenzen. Jetzt finde ich es langsam grenzwertig.



Definitiv zu viele Rennradfahrer dabei


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2017)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Touren einer speziellen Radgruppe die Radre...... nein ich fange nicht schon wieder an


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2017)

Jürgen 33,3 km/Burg
Hubi 4,2 km/Burg


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *30.04.2017: MILL-MAN-TRAIL, Echternach
> *
> Hier noch eine kurze Nachlese, des diesjährigen MILL-MAN-TRAIL`s 2017 in Echternach. Ausverkauft ist die Veranstaltung gewesen. Ich hatte mich aber schon X Wochen in weiser Vorraussicht für die kleine Runde angemeldet. Die sollte auch nach dem Roc d`Ardenne noch gut zu schaffen sein.
> 
> ...


Sich darauf nochmal einzulassen - der Biker lässt datt Brezeln nicht!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jürgen 33,3 km/Burg
> Hubi 4,2 km/Burg


So - getzt kommen langsam mal Schlüsselzahlen auf den Tisch unn Butta bei de Fische! 
Wir brauchen quasi vor der Bursch einen geringen Wert für mehr "Zug zum (Bursch)Tor!"
Bei derart präzisen Baubeschreibungen munkelt man im Netz schon über die "dämmelnden Inmobilienbiker"
Allein - die Marge macht's.....Castle on, der Pete (Ecken gibbet inne Kernregion, leckofanni!)


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (6. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das wird es wohl gewesen sein. Auch der Dresscode da war eigentlich Lycra und Presswursttrikot. Da bin ich mit meiner Schlabberbux schon etwas aus dem Rahmen gefallen.


Also eher MAMIL als Mill Man


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2017)

Jau, da rächt sich schlampije Recherche - hab' doch von Antweiler aus E-Anlauf genommen!
Da kann ich mir nach investiertem "Rittermahl" leise innet Bunff schluchzen....

...da muss icke mal mit mehr gerüttetem Misstrauen de Weiler durchstreifen und auch
mal mit Schmackes dett eine oder andere Scheunentor eintreten wenn hier so mit
Camouflage-Effekten geschummelt wird!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2017)

Schönes Touürschjen hast du da gedreht 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Burgen-Route ist ganz schick und lässt sich bestimmt auch gut in eine Tour einbauen.



Und wie ! Gibt da in der Nähe auch noch andere feine Sachen.
Gugsdu Ländchen Tour oder etwas Länger Vatertagsklopper aus Zwodreizehn


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2017)

*THE BURGINATOR*! Watt willtu da machen? Der Mann hat ob flexibler Arbeitszeiten Zeiten Dich zu knechten wo's weh tut!
Geht durche Burgenstatistik wie der Schnitter durch den Roggen, quasi "Blade ultimate".... Und hat nach dreistellisch Kilometers
noch Platz für "Hungerast" wo unsereiner mit Nahtod kokettiert! Ich google mal "historische Sandburgen" um noch Terrain zu machen...
Jürgen, Chapeau & Respect - tolle Touren, tolle Berichte und formidable Pics (...Erfahrung zeigt: der eine oder andere Trümmerkasten
iss ja zeitgeistnah schon in Wärmedämmung verpackt - wie willste so'n Schuhkarton trefflich ablichten, da krieg ich jedesmal Trauma...)
...und von wegen: "_...ihr wollt das jetzt nicht sehen_!" - da hammers überhaupt kein Problem mit wenn über 100 Kilometers mit 
verbogenem Lenker zurückgelegt werden! Weita so! (Der eine oder andere Radfachhändler hätte dich auffe Pace aber sicher geholfen!)
Und supernett: den anne Strecke liegenden Bäckers mal Gesicht und Namen (bei Dir meist in Softwareform!) geben,
gegen die "Back-Imperien" vonne Supamärkte haben die doch sonst keine Schnitte mehr - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...
Stay "Brötchengeber", der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ihr wollt das hier nicht sehen, aber da müsst ihr jetzt durch







jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat will ich zum Brabantse Strade Bianche. Ein bisschen graveln.



Und ich dachte du hättest es geschafft. Ich meld dich dann nochmal zur Selbshilfegruppe "Trailphobie, wie ich damit umgehen und sie überwinden kann" an 


Astreine Leistung Jürgen  Dein burgenschnitt ist aber wieder äusserts miserabel >60km/Burg 
Den Kylltalradweg zieh ich mir auch mal irgendwann rein. Hab ja noch meinen Youngtimer hier an der Wand hängen,
damit woll ich schon immer mal von Kommern bis Trier pilgern, schaun mer mal die Liste is noch lang 

EDIT: hab mal nachgeschaut sind ca. 150m von mir aus. Sind denn auf dem Kyllradweg viele Schotterwege drin ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sind denn auf dem Kyllradweg viele Schotterwege drin ?



Kaum, nur ab und zu was Kopfsteinpflaster und schlechter Asphalt. Bin den letztes Jahr von mir aus, Hallschlag, mit dem Crosser bis zur Mündung in die Mosel hin und zurück gefahren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> in die Mosel



Ich hoffe du hattest den Schnorchel dabei 



spitfire4 schrieb:


> Kaum, nur ab und zu was Kopfsteinpflaster und schlechter Asphalt


Das geht ja, hab eh auf dem Youngtimer recht dicke reifen drauf das müsste der wegstecken


----------



## sibu (11. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> damit woll ich schon immer mal von Kommern bis Trier pilgern


Wenn du langsam fährst, hast du sogar Begleitung (Termin von 2016).


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kuchenstopp`s



Sollte ich auch mal wieder öfters machen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn du langsam fährst, hast du sogar Begleitung (Termin von 2016).



Das geht nicht mehr da ich im Dorf als Heide bereits bekannt bin


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hattest den Schnorchel dabei



Ging auch ohne ich kann ja schwimmen


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (11. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hattest den Schnorchel dabei







Bin dabei und qualifiziert - hier auffem Ätnarücken nur Pupsgerüche - zeigt mir Burgengründungen im Moselbett die UnGravelbar sinn-
ett soll Euer Schaden nich sein!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ging auch ohne ich kann ja schwimmen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 603403



Klar....Tupperware schwimmt ja auch


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @spitfire4 : Schicker Crosser!  Sieht nach einem China-Kracher aus? Bitte um Infos! Danke!



Danke. Jau Chinaböller. Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz ist von Flyxii FR-602 - gibt es aber leider nicht mehr.
Laufräder Carbon mit Novatec 711/712 DiscNaben von MrCarbon China, Reifen Challenge Almanzo, Bremse TRP-Sphyre, Antrieb SRAM Force / Rival Mix 11-fach. Gewicht ca. 8kg. Habe den schon seit 2014 und bin super zufrieden. Nimm den richtig ran und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht.

     

Hier noch einer den ich mir letztes Jahr aufgebaut habe. Gleicher Rahmen, ähnliche Laufräder aber mit Ultegra Disc. Wahnsinn die Bremse.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Mai 2017)

Jürgen das OnOne gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 
Ich fahre viel Chinakohle, z.B. auch Laufräder am RR, bisher noch nie Probleme. Lenker, Sattelstützen fahren Bekannte auch schon länger problemlos. Da bin ich allerdings was vorsichtiger weil ich immer am Gewichtslimit fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2017)

Boah der Jürgen ... der is noch spritzig ... zweeehundorth Buls 

Nette Strava Spielerei ... dachte das gibbs nur als Premium User


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (16. Mai 2017)

Sieht nach einer schönen Tour aus. Und dann auch nochmal den Stumpen ausgegraben... Waren die anderen alle dreckig ? Den habe ich schon lang nicht mir auf Bildern entdeckt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2017)

Altar..... Nach der Erbsensuppe hätte ich 5km weiter die Hecken angebrüllt


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2017)

Feinstens katalogisiert! Dafür gehn' mers doch raus damit der bikende Wahnsinn in Tälern stattfindet - you never walk alone!
Alle 14 Furten oder iss die eine oder andere verlandet?! Chapeau, bei dem tippi-toppi-Wetter heute the Place to be, haste mal 
wieder allet richtig gemacht!Ja, ...und Neid!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Alle 14 Furten



Also das letzte mal wo wir das von unne nach obe gefahren sind hab ich bei 26 aufgehört zu zählen


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2017)

Supachique! Und nebenbei...für alle bekannten Maikäfertagesleistungen wohl Guiness-verdächtig!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (19. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und für
> 
> @schraeg sind sogar 2 Burgen dabei.  Mit einem kleinen Abstecher sogar 3.


Der war gut!


----------



## OIL1977 (22. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *15.05.2017: 3 Touren des TV-Wandertages 2017*
> 
> Am 21.05.2017 findet rund um Hillesheim ein TV-Wandertag statt. Wir sind gestern schon mal 3 Wandertouren abgefahren. Nix besonderes, aber mir ging ja mehr um dieses kleine Experiment hier:
> 
> ...


Saugeil, leider nutze ich kein Strava :-(


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## UexbikerWilli (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo Jürgen,

wollte mich auch hier mal melden. 
Danke für deine Werbung für den Pfingstmontag.  
Wir sehen uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIL1977 (23. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Relive funktioniert auch problemlos mit Garmin Connect. Und da bist du meines Wissens nach registriert.  Leider gibt`s dann im Relive-Video keine Fotos zu sehen, weil GC die Möglichkeit von Foto-Upload nicht bietet.




Beides erschleßt mich in der Bedienung noch nicht so ganz


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (28. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @DasIch81 war zweimal präventiv joggen und Marco sogar doppelt soviel in seinen Barfußschlappen unterwegs.



Du hast vergessen das ich Sonntags auch noch 35km Fahrrad fahren war. Also so ganz untrainiert war das nicht.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (31. Mai 2017)

"eifeljeti" auf einem bekannten Tourenportal? ...ich glaub den kenn ich
Die Tour ist noch aus meinen ersten Tagen und sehr verbesserungswürdig,
aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Pfingstmontag bei den Üxbiker, da gibt es dann Info´s zu "meinem Wohnzimmer" in Schuld.
Bis dahin kannst du dir mal einen ersten Eindruck holen...Video ist ganz frisch


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2017)

Ey Jürgen, der Yeti wollte mir auch mal die Wensburg zeigen. Sind wir aber noch nicht zu gekommen, wird aber nachgeholt.
Vielleicht machen wir ja auch mal ein meet&greet in Yeti's Wohnzimmer 

Machst du die Jedermann Distanz oder die Olympische an der Mosel ?


----------



## DasIch81 (31. Mai 2017)

Jürgen das wäre doch ne Tour für Sonntag.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (31. Mai 2017)

Ich hab ja momentan auch nur ein HT zur Verfügung  Wenn er mit fährt können wir ja was anderes fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIL1977 (1. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *20./21.05.2017: Das B-TEAM im Rennstress
> *
> Letztes Wochenende waren Teile des
> 
> ...



EUROPAPOKAL !


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (6. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *The Business of Fashion*
> Manchmal muss Man(n) auch mal mit der Mode gehen.  Style ist einfach alles!
> 
> 
> Foto by Business of Fashion


 
Äh Mann, cooler geht´s nicht, watt für Beine


----------



## OIL1977 (6. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *The Business of Fashion*
> Manchmal muss Man(n) auch mal mit der Mode gehen.  Style ist einfach alles!
> 
> 
> ...




Damit kannst Du bei Zalando anfangen


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2017)

..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön... werde ich mir für 2018 direkt mal im Kalender blocken !


----------



## classictrailer (8. Juni 2017)

Auch von mir, dem Gastfahrer aus dem Pott, herzlichen Dank an die Üxbiker und auch an das B-Team. War eine schöne Veranstaltung, hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Für mich als Genußbiker war der Kuchen die beste Belohnung für die uphill Trails. Wünsche euch für die nächste Veranstaltung viel Glück.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T813 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (9. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der
> 
> @Eifelbewohner und halb Wershofen, nein ganz Wershofen war auch da.  Überall haben sie in ihren quietschbunten Trikots die Verpflegungsstationen belagert.



Jawohl...und die Nohner Mühle auch

...aber es war auch ne sehr schöne Tour, die man sich nicht entgehen lassen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2017)

Eins A da in Belgien  schade das ich sone doofe Ralley bei 30°C in der Kölner Altstadt hatte...wäre ich auch gern gestartet


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2017)

Stark! Tolle Bilder! Fully!  Bin vllt. am WE in der alten Heimat, könnte bei der Rückreise am So. eine Runde drehen. Manderscheid war ich noch nie (!). Hast Du einen Track?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2017)

Ah ja, danke! Lieserpfad >< WE hätte ich mir ja denken können, ist wie mit allen tollen Sachen. Mal sehen, beim letzten Mal war ich auf Durchreise im Dahner Felsenland und bin da (auch So.) die Tour#15 gefahren. Also ziemlich verwöhnt... Spitzkehren!
Ich melde mich mal, vielleicht geht sich ja auch ein anderer Tag aus? Bin von Do. Abend bis So. Mittag in St. Vith / B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2017)

Da kriegt man am Wochenende mit ach und krach ne Burg zusammen .... und der Jürgen zahlt es einem dreifach zurück 

Aber prima das du den Trailmodus dieses Jahr doch häufiger reinknallst, das gefällt mir


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *13.06.2017: Karl-Kaufmann-Weg und Lieserpfad
> *
> Es wird Zeit, mal wieder ein bisschen was für die Burgenstatistik zu tun. Der Karl-Kaufmann-Weg und der Lieserpfad sind zwei gute Verbindungen zwischen Daun und Manderscheid und werden immer wieder gerne von mir gefahren.
> 
> ...


Wie der Hubi schon schreibt - kreuzt die Klingen, Schweinebacken! Datt hammers aber bisher sehr sportlich hinbekommen,
kein Zweifel datt der Rest der Saison auch funzt! Ich kämpf' dich mit App, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *"Wir sind durchaus in der Lage vernünftig zu sein. Aber das macht ja gar keinen Spaß!"*




Die Frage ist immer was man als "vernünftig" definiert .....


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2017)

Ich warte drauf .... leider lässt mich ein Mänerschnupfen aka Stirnhöhlenentzündung zur Zeit nicht auf's Bike 
Da kommt ein wenig Kurzweil aus dem Netz gerade recht


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Juni 2017)

Ebenfalls gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2017)

Ajo wird schon .... Wie sagt man(n):
Seitdem Frauen gebähren können haben sie Ansatzweise eine Ahnung wie schmerzhaft ein Männerschnupfen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> 130 Kurven und massig Wellen. Hab ganz vergessen ein Foto zu machen. 5.5 km und 700 Tiefenmeter später hab ich schon ein Grinsen über alle Backen im Gesicht



Dabei hast du am Ende noch welche vergessen 
Aber Teäre is schon cool da brennen die Schenkel 

Viel Spass noch Sölden ist echt cool


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2017)

Ah ok, die wir im unteren Abschnitt nochmal schön knackig,das lohnt


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2017)

War letztes Jahr auch um die gleiche Zeit  krasse Typen, musst du dir mal angucken wie die heute/ morgen die gletscherstrasse raufömmel.  rängängdängdängdäng


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (24. Juni 2017)

Schön hier zu lesen was ich alles verpasse. 
Die haben sich da ja richtig mühe gegeben für Biker. Sieht echt genial aus. 

Wünsche dir noch weiterhin bestes Wetter und halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2017)

Schade mit der Teäre aber wie du schon sagst an Auswahl mangelt es in Sölden nicht. 

Ein Tipp noch: unbedingt an der Gampe Thaya einen Kaiserschmarrn essen bester wo überhaupt im Alpenraum  
Kommst über BartigsBödele Rettenbachalm und dann  ein Stückchen Trails rechts runter ran


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2017)

Ja Schlödern is auch geil ... Einkehr da: Edelweiss Hütte,liegt bisschen versteckt dafür urig mit geilem Ausblick und netter Bedienung 
Haben wir uns bei der Schnitzeljagd nen schnellen Obstler reingezogen 

Und falls du nochmal gewillt bist zum Rettenbach zu fahren: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...m-tiefenbachgletscher-nach-vent.1367920.2.htm
Der Trail soll der Hammer sein. Bei uns lag leider noch zu viel Schnee


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hm, könnte noch was für den letzten Tag sein. So quasi das Grande Finale.  Mit Aufstiegshilfe ist das letzte Stück Gletscherstraße zwar immer noch steil, aber überschaubar. Den Rückweg von Vent muss ich mir mal angucken...



Guck mal PN hab dir mal unsere Planung aus 2016 geschickt. Rückweg geht nicht ganz ohne Asphalt


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2017)

Grandios! 1+*** Da iss endlich mal der richtige Mann am richtigen Platz! Nitt ummesüns stehen in paar Wochen wieder 
ein paar Domänen inne Alpen auf den Stollenflanken... Watt eine Fülle an Tourenberichten, vielen Dank!
*JEDOCH*: Pain or gain - die vom Hubi vorgeschlagene Abschiedsschnitte aka Panoramaweg Tiefenbachferner gen Vent:





...war auch 2015 unser "letzter-Tag-Abenteuer"! Datt Pic hält sich in unserer empirischen Bilderdatei tapfer unter dem Namen
"Scheissweg" - die eine oder andere Nahtoderfahrung haben wir ja von einem oder anderen Barden schon erlesen dürfen,
aber für die bessere Hälfte waren's derer gleich gefühlte 3 x Todessehnsucht in Folge...Punkt. 
Angesagte Wanderzeit: 4 Stunden bis Vent. ErFahrene Bikezeit: 4 Stunden 15 Minuten.
Mit unseren ErFahrungen unfahrbar - wenn mers i.d.R. mal 200 Meter am Stück dämmeln will. Viele Male der Guten den Rahmen
umme Kurve gehievt um dann sehenden Auges die nächste, höhergelegene Kurve zu sichten....
Meiner Meinung nach gehts 1300 HM hoch bei 390 HM runter, und die genau vor Vent um frustriert wieder auf Asphalt
alternativlos gen Sölden zu dämmeln... Stay da wo de biss, muss langsam ja mal Sonne kommen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Grandios! 1+*** Da iss endlich mal der richtige Mann am richtigen Platz! Nitt ummesüns stehen in paar Wochen wieder
> ein paar Domänen inne Alpen auf den Stollenflanken... Watt eine Fülle an Tourenberichten, vielen Dank!
> *JEDOCH*: Pain or gain - die vom Hubi vorgeschlagene Abschiedsschnitte aka Panoramaweg Tiefenbachferner gen Vent:
> 
> ...



Issat  wirklich so scheizze ?Liest sich in der Bikebravo wie'n "Sonntags vorn Frühstück Pfädchen"


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2017)

Toll deine Bilder Jürgen. Aber watt den Panoramatrail nach Vent angeht, Ich, die andere Hälfte fand das Kacke anstrengend. Für mich zwar technisch teilweise machbar aber in der Dichte der miesen  Anstiege zu viel. Schön zum wandern, tolle Ausblicke, aber de nada flow!!!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2017)

Soviel da zu O-Ton vonne Frouw, Compagneros! Der Verfasser hat heute beim Minigolf zu Weilerswist klar Kante gezogen, der Umgangston in da House iss recht rau.... Würd' mal sagen 10 unter Par....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bis der @Pete04 dat liest, bin ich schon wieder zuhause.



Jetzt hat er einen Lauf siehste


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2017)

Oh, wart' ab biss mein Nerdy-Griesberg-Pic den Uploader erreicht, ich war direkt hinter Feuerwehr inne Rekonstruktion - aber
gerechterweis latürnich in deinem Postfach, Maître!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Oh, wart' ab biss mein Nerdy-Griesberg-Pic den Uploader erreicht, ich war direkt hinter Feuerwehr inne Rekonstruktion - aber gerechterweis latürnich in deinem Postfach, Maître!



Gibs zu du hast wieder so lange am Ofen gedreht bis dat Dönge Feuer ausm Kamin gespuckt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> In dem BIKE-Bericht zur Kleble Alm Tour steht was von einem entspannten Aufstieg, keine knackigen Anstiege oder saftige Stiche. So richtig bestätigen kann ich das nicht. Der Weg aus Sölden rauf ist gleichbleibend anstrengend.



Hamm Bilda Jürgen  das mit der Steigung hatte ich noch viel schlimmer in Erinnerung. Bei der Schnitzeljagd muss man auch da rauf...Sölden war nach meinem K-Haus Aufenthalt damals das erste mal das ich wieder sone Steigung fahren musste...ich glaube ich bin da rauf zwei mal gestroben...vielleicht drei mal. Also danke für die tollen Landschaftsbilder da hatte ich damals keine Augen mehr für... an der Alm war erstmal Druckbetankung angesagt. 1L Johannisbeerschorle in 15 Miunten,der Radler danach war für den Geschmack. Die120erSpaxSchraube hab ich danach noch mit Müh und Not in den Balken gewämst und dann sind wir den Trail nur noch runterstolpert 

Traien ist aTraum


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hab heute Mittag an der Gampa Thaya kurz mit einem voll bepanzerten Enduro-Biker gesprochen. Hab ihn nach dem E5 nach Vent befragt. Er kennt ihn und ist schon dreimal da runter gefahren. Nach seinen Aussagen ist er, als ein technisch gut versierter Endurist in der Lage ca. 70 % des Trails zu befahren. Wenn man es nicht drauf hat, dann macht es keinen Spaß.  Er und sein Bike sahen definitiv so aus, dass er es drauf hat. Keine Poser-Klammotten, Enduro-Bart oder neues Bike. Verranztes 26" Enduro. Er sah glaubwürdig aus.



Du hast ein 29er ... damit geht alles


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2017)

Mann, Mann, Mann - da schaffets mers hier bei der Arbeit und dann haut der Jürgen so pornöse Alpenpics raus!
Watt kostet uns eigentlich so'n Zusatztag von Dir da unten - wäre bereit für Hutsammlung!
Nur die Trailnummern verwirren mich ein wenig, isch schau immer nach Bushaltestellen am Trailrand...
Neien, die müssen sein und sind - so eingebaut - ne Superorientierung für Follower - endlich mal verdient schönstes
Wetter, halleluja!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2017)

Alles dabei in deinem Urlaub   übrigends endgeil sowas mal ganz auf eigene Kappe zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (27. Juni 2017)

Wow! Und Du besitzt Knieschoner und trägst sie sogar


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (27. Juni 2017)

It's not what you drive but how  Edit findet das übrigens großes Kino, was du da machst.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2017)

Wer hat denn der/die/das/dem Edit denn am Taufbecken datt "h" verweigert?! War die Unbekannte Frühgeburt und mannig wenig im Futter? Datt gnadenlose Raushauen von Feinstbildmaterial des Hörrn J.M.R. führte im hiesigen Haushalt zu Radikalkonsequenzen!
De Gute (Antonie, kein "h" - da kann mers beim Taufen nix versieben!) merkte an datt der Bergradsport in letzter Zeit
gelitten hätt' - da hatte 'se aber den Falschen anjepupert! Kurzerhand OSM angeworfen und dem heimischen Villerevier
2 bisher unbekannte Steilabfahrten rund um den Wasserturm abgerungen - fühlt sich heimisch angekommen wieder an wie Urlaub!
Ride on, Urlaub kann auch vor de Haustüre beginnen, der Pete
@jmr-biking Feinste Trailallüren - fehlende Pics bei Risikostellen muss mers nitt entschuldigen,
ein gerüttet Pfund Menschenverstand braucht der Singlebiker per se...Den Willen Mir bewundern se tun sich die Almen zu quälen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dafür dass ich das machen kann, muss ich mich auch mal bei meiner Süßen bedanken!



In Sölden gibbs bestimmt auchn Wellnesshotel, kannsde die Reise ja nochmal wiederholen 



Pete04 schrieb:


> fehlende Pics bei Risikostellen muss mers nitt entschuldigen



Kenau  zumal das Potential zum umbringen auf Bildern eh nicht rüberkommt


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2017)

Schöne B-richte! Danke fürs Teilen!


jmr-biking schrieb:


> Enduro-Bart


Best!


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2017)

TOP-Einstellung, gefällt sehr!!!
Bei nächster Gelegenheit klappt es auch bestimmt mal mit dem Kennenlernen, letztes Mal war ich leider "verhindert".
P.S.: Apropos, es gibt meist immer irgendwo "einen", der Reinsch heißt.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2017)

Ne, du, der Reinsch war heute nur der Wettergott. Bei dir sag ich vielmehr "Herr ließ Herz vom Himmel regnen" - Bravo!
Ich könnte was am 16. Juli um Hennef anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *29.06.2017: Der Republikaner - Der E5 Reinfall!
> *
> Mann muss tun, was er tun muss. Es gab hier ja unterschiedliche Aussagen über den 10 km Supa-Trail vom Tiefenbachferner runter nach Vent. Aber nichts ist besser, als sich selbst von der Sache zu überzeugen. Ich sitze beim Frühstück und für mich steht fest, dass ich ab der Mittelstation rauf zum Einstieg des E5 bike, um dann über ihn runter nach Vent zu rollen. Der Wetterbericht sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. So um die 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, bewölkt und nicht zu warm. Also so wie gestern.
> 
> ...



Kenau Jürgen, ein Mann muss tun was tun was ein Mann tun muss. aumen: richtige Entscheidung.
Bringt dir nichts wenn du da oben bei 2°C und scheissn Wetter dich ablederst und keine Sau findet Dich.
Da turnt man immerhin im Hochgebirge rum. Zumal der E5 ja Tragepassagen haben soll und die sind Klatschnass auch nicht wirklich prickelnd denk ich.
Einerseits auch schade ... so bleibt der E5 für uns ein Mysterium, dem Pete hatte es ja nicht so geschmacket.
Vielleicht kann ich es ja in 2018 lüften ....


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (29. Juni 2017)

Schöne Berichte, auch wenn ich mich jedes mal ein bisschen in den Hintern gebissen habe, das ich dieses Jahr Garage bauen musste. 
Aber nach deinen Aussagen zu urteilen, kommt ja nochmal die Gelegenheit mit zu fahren. 

Gute Heimfahrt.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2017)

Astreiner Urlaub Jürgen auch wenn's Wetterchen nicht immer mitgespielt hat !
Hast du uns allen schön eine lange Nase gemacht ... dafür gibt's    Sölden steht danach fest im2018er Plan bei mir. Vielleicht en Kombi 3 Tage Endurotrails Reschen und 3Tage Sölden mal sehen
Welche Pension hattest du ? Kann man die auch empfehlen ? Wobei wir hattens in der Pension Bergblick auch gut angetroffen.

Das mit dem Bikeverbot ist sehr ärgerlich ! Das würde ich der Tourinfo vielleicht im Nachgang noch per Mail stecken !


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (30. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Astreiner Urlaub Jürgen auch wenn's Wetterchen nicht immer mitgespielt hat !
> Hast du uns allen schön eine lange Nase gemacht ... dafür gibt's


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...hab schon ne Nase wie Pinocchio bekommen.
Tolle Berichte und Bilder, danke dafür


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (1. Juli 2017)

Gratulation zu den mega schönen Berichten.
Für einen Biker ganz großes Kino
Da hast du ja einen echt schönen Urlaub gehabt.


----------



## classictrailer (1. Juli 2017)

super schöner Bericht. Ist doch anders als Urlaub in der Eifel. Du könntest mal ein Buch über deine Urlaubsziele mit Trailempfehlungen schreiben. Gruß aus dem Pott.

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## classictrailer (1. Juli 2017)

Du bist halt überall bekannt[emoji41][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-T813 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2017)

Feinstes Berichtsmaterial, DANK dafür! Ett zu erleben die eine Sache ist - zu teilen mit anderen den Barden ausmacht!

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76845?page=1

Hier unsere Pics vom entgangenen E5 alias Panoramaweg gen Vent - als Nachtisch sozusagen.
Wird von uns versprochenermassen nicht mehr befahren, sonst Ehe aus....


----------



## UexbikerWilli (3. Juli 2017)

Tolle Bilder und super Berichte, Danke Jürgen. Nicht nur in Wershofen fährt jetzt ein Pinocchio durch die Gegend, auch bei den Üxbikern. 
Und wir eiern hier durchs Lampertstal, kein Ötztal und rasten an der Wanderhütte "Em Backes", keine Stallwiesen Alm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2017)

UexbikerWilli schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder und super Berichte, Danke Jürgen. Nicht nur in Wershofen fährt jetzt ein Pinocchio durch die Gegend, auch bei den Üxbikern.
> Und wir eiern hier durchs Lampertstal, kein Ötztal und rasten an der Wanderhütte "Em Backes", keine Stallwiesen Alm.



Was nicht weniger schön ist ... aber weniger "außergewöhnlich" 
Und man darf nie vergessen: wer's in der Eifel schafft ... der schaffts in den Alpen erst recht


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2017)

...und in der Ruhe bitte Burgen meiden, die Gute ziehts in burgenarme Regionen!
Könntest ja die Grundierung am rechten Rahmen überarbeiten!


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2017)

Darf ich dett so auch dem einen oder anderen Senioren erklären der in selbiger Lackierung aka Hautfarbe mein Reich betritt?!
Nanopartikel - da wird der Rentner schier zu Captain Kirk!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Juli 2017)

Wusste garnich' datt Gazelle wieder einen Herrenrad-Erlkönig laufen hat! Die Fixierpaste vom Windblecher 
war ja schon am Trabbi verarbeitet!


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juli 2017)

Gut, das ett ein abgeschlossener Kessel ist - sonst wäre dett formidable Känguruh wohl an der RooBar eines Gerolsteiner-Trucks
apprupt gestoppt worden! Ich hoffe die anschliessende Nachtruhe ging ruhig vonstatten!


----------



## OIL1977 (11. Juli 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schönes Video von @DasIch81 mit mir im Pumptrack!  Hab den Ausgang fast nicht mehr gefunden.


Nice  @DasIch81 wir sollten mal zusammen nach Stromberg fahren, der Flowtrail macht nicht nur den Kids richtig Laune


----------



## Der_Graue (12. Juli 2017)

OIL1977 schrieb:


> Nice  @DasIch81 wir sollten mal zusammen nach Stromberg fahren, der Flowtrail macht nicht nur den Kids richtig Laune


 
Stromberg ist richt g...., da kann ich dir nur beipflichten


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## OIL1977 (13. Juli 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@ Stromberger:* Es mag ja sein, dass der Trail richtig g$$l ist, aber 130 km Anfahrt für einen 1,7 km langen Trail?  Bis jetzt habe ich mich noch erfolgreich dagegen gesträubt. Vielleicht mache ich mir irgendwann mal selbst ein Bild von ihm... vielleicht. Gibt`s da wenigstens guten Kuchen?



Ist halt für Anfänger und Nachwuchsfahrer sehr zu empfehlen.
Sag Bescheid und wir fahren zusammen und packen Kuchen ein


----------



## schmitr3 (13. Juli 2017)

Der ganze Flowtrail ist ja der Rundkurs, der ist "immerhin" 8km lang plus Übungsparcour. Und für einen Tagesausflug mit Nachwuchs schon schön. Der Pumptrack in der Koulshore ist auch gut, aber da fehlt dann der Flowtrail.


----------



## DasIch81 (13. Juli 2017)

Ansonsten planen wir mal eine Tour vor Ort und binden den Trail mit ein.
Extra dafür 150km fahren würde ich jetzt auch nicht wollen.


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Juli 2017)

Von mir aus sind es ca. 1h fahrt bis nach Stromberg.
Die nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf, da es unheimlich(mir) Spass macht dort zu biken.
Nach 5 mal Wild Hog runterbrettern hat man (ich) dann wirklich genug und wem das
nicht reicht, der kann sich auch noch am "No Jockes" versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2017)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> ... aber da fehlt dann der Flowtrail.



wieso ? unten im Loch ist doch die Lisa ! Und der kann man etwas mehr als 30km bis Wittlich folgen  und bei den Burgen gibs auch ein paar flowige Trails


----------



## schmitr3 (13. Juli 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> wieso ? unten im Loch ist doch die Lisa ! Und der kann man etwas mehr als 30km bis Wittlich folgen  und bei den Burgen gibs auch ein paar flowige Trails


Die Lisa bis Saustadt ist aber kein Rundweg. Und die Trails an den Burgen sind für die Kiddies eher suboptimal.


----------



## OIL1977 (14. Juli 2017)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Die Lisa bis Saustadt ist aber kein Rundweg. Und die Trails an den Burgen sind für die Kiddies eher suboptimal.


Und kennen tue ich die auch nicht


----------



## OIL1977 (14. Juli 2017)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Ansonsten planen wir mal eine Tour vor Ort und binden den Trail mit ein.
> Extra dafür 150km fahren würde ich jetzt auch nicht wollen.



Bis Mehring sind es von mir auch fast 100, so oder so sitze ich ne Stunde im Auto, wenn nicht sogar 2. Ausserdem passen viele in mein Bus ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hoffe das das mit den Schmalspurern nicht ansteckend ist...
Sonst muss ich mir demnächst andere Leute zum Radfahren suchen. 

Schickes Rad auf jeden Fall


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2017)

Jetzt hat es ihn erwischt ... ohje ! Da muss der Doktor wohl eine gehörige Portion Antibiorennradlertika verschreiben damit das wieder ausheilen kann


----------



## OIL1977 (19. Juli 2017)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das mit den Schmalspurern nicht ansteckend ist...
> Sonst muss ich mir demnächst andere Leute zum Radfahren suchen.
> 
> Schickes Rad auf jeden Fall



Sehr schickes Rad, falls jemand seinen Schmalspurer los werden will, ich täte noch einen suchen


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. August 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2017)

Wie? Plus-Bereifung getzt auch beim Dackelschneider?! Neien - tippi-toppi Rennbericht,
ein Hoch auf datt B-Team für den Willen dem Ring den inneren Schweinehund aufzudrücken! 
Aber euer Kuchenfetischismus bringt euch nochmal auf Zucker - aber bei Lohners natürlich auffet Treppchen!
Ride on, der Pete ich sach mal: Hauptsache Fahrrad...


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2017)

Jetzt versteh' ich datt auch mit dem GravelBiker, mein Freund!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/08/03/chris-akrigg-gravel-bike/

...dafür schmeiss ich doch 26zischzöllisch sofort inne Tonne!


----------



## Der_Graue (3. August 2017)

Schöner Bericht 
Mich schreck aber ein wenig das Startgeld vom Ring ab


----------



## DasIch81 (4. August 2017)

Wie immer ein schöner Bericht. Im nachhinein wäre ich gerne wieder dabei gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben. Und die Reifenwahl war auch nichts für mich. 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Einmal Ring, immer Ring! Die Planungen für nächstes Jahr laufen schon. Wir kommen wieder, aber dann mit dicken Reifen.


Da simmer dann wieder dabei.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Mich schreck aber ein wenig das Startgeld vom Ring ab


Der Preis ist schon heftig. Andererseits kommt es auch immer drauf an wie man das ganze sieht.
Wenn man mit einer lustigen Truppe hoch fährt und der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, lohnt sich das schon. 2-3 Tage Spaß und das mit Rad. Was gibt es schöneres.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. August 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. August 2017)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist schon heftig. Andererseits kommt es auch immer drauf an wie man das ganze sieht.
> Wenn man mit einer lustigen Truppe hoch fährt und der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, lohnt sich das schon. 2-3 Tage Spaß und das mit Rad. Was gibt es schöneres.



Braucht es dazu wirkllich ein 24h Rennen ? ganz schön heftig was die Abrufen dafür das man sich trotzdem noch um jedes Geraffel kümmern muss. Da kann man sich auch die Kumpels und den Rucksack packen und macht 2-3Tage ne selbst organsierte Tour. Ist gleich wenn nicht weniger aufwendig und macht auch nen heiden Spass. Ok ...man kriegt keine Fotos vom Spochtograff


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2017)

Nu, der Gerechtigkeit halber, Hörr Hubi - iss ja nu mal das Event! Natürlich kann ich mir selber 'ne Pace stecken
und demmel die (nitt Strava, mein Gutster, weiß ich ja!) ab...aber im Contest dancing round' the Christmastree
iss definitiv anders und schiesst Hormone raus ohne Ende... Die Älteste twittert schon von DH-Rennen
"mit-ohne-Kette" auffe Spuren vom Aron Gwin, gelobt sei watt hart macht! Und auch bei denen macht der Teamspirit
den Motor aus - dafür gehn' se raus! Wir "_Kuck-ma-da-wächst-enn-wildes-Möhrchen-Zähle_r" sinn da auffe Standspur....


----------



## jmr-biking (5. August 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sogar die musste ich selbst zahlen. Alter Knastsack!  Ich weiß ja, dass du von solchen Events nichts hälst und für dich nur der einsame Holy Trail zählt. Aber andere finden solche Events halt ganz gut und zahlen auch mehr oder weniger gerne dafür.



Jo hast recht ...wobei ich Dir/Euch eigentlich gar nicht an die Karre pinkeln wollte ...sorry ich projezierte meine Abneigung gegenüber einigen wenigen Strava-Poser (ich glaub ich lass den scheiss besser wieder ) auf das Event. Aber da kann das Event bzw. die anderen Teilnehmer nix für  sorry  Erlaubt ist was Spass macht was auch immer und wie auch immer, also haut rein  Bist was den Radsport angeht auf jeden Fall auch breiter aufgestellt  dafür bin ich auf dem Trail breiter aufgestellt schon allein wäje der decke Zeech 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Du musst das mal so sehen: Wenn alle 8500 Teilnehmer plötzlich nicht mehr bei Rad am Ring teilnehmen und dann auf deinen Trails rumballern, dann wäre dein Geschrei auch groß.  Also lass uns weiterhin unsere Events fahren und du hast deine Ruhe auf dem Trail



Isch abe gar keine Trails


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2017)

... ausserdem .... wer sagt mir das du demnächst nicht auch mit deinem Dackelschneider auf meinem holy Trail fährst ?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn du mal wieder ne Krawatte hast, dann trink nen Bachblütentee, nimm ein paar Globulis und Schüssler-Salze Nr. 5 und 7. Dann sieht die Strava-Welt wieder besser aus.



 Hopfenblütentee soll auch gut helfen 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eher nicht.  Mit so schwachsinningen Hüpferei konnte ich noch nie was anfangen.


Aber ... gebs zu ....wenn man es könnte wäres schon geil oder ?
Klar ist es Schwachsinn mit som Dackelschneider do eröm ze höppe


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... ausserdem .... wer sagt mir das du demnächst nicht auch mit deinem Dackelschneider auf meinem holy Trail fährst ?


Da hat ja scheinbar wieder bei H&S der Fachberater gepatzt - vonne Atmung her tut der Mann dringend "müssen"!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (7. August 2017)

Von dem Umbau hab' ich gar nix mitbekommen... schicke Farbe! Ist das wirklich 29+? welche Felgen/Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. August 2017)

Der Jürgen, der mäht et ever ooch all  ein richtiger Bikeswinger er ist


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2017)

Hast du auf dem Kylltalradweg nicht eine Delegage des Adlerhorst Wershofen gesehen ?
Haben Trikots wie im Strassenbau so Neon ?  

Ich meine den Häuptling von denen alias @Eifelbewohner auf einem Bild erkannt zuhaben


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2017)

Jaja wenn Adler erstmal fliegen gibbs kein halten mehr ...


----------



## Der_Graue (15. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jaja wenn Adler erstmal fliegen gibbs kein halten mehr ...


 
Fliegen nicht weit, aber tief


----------



## DocB (15. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> in Büllingen ne Tüte belgische Pommes.


Schleck! (wäre übrigens ein typischer Nachnahme aus Büllingen-Bütgenbach). Da kommen bei mir Heimatgefühle auf. Wusste gar nicht, dass es noch Tüten gibt... leider, leider ist man auch in B auf die unseligen Plastikschälchen mit -gabeln umgestiegen. Echte Fritten (nicht Pommes, bitte!) isst man mit den Fingern aus einer Papptüte!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Echte Fritten (nicht Pommes, bitte!)



Oh ja damussten wir uns inEupen auch schonmal belehren lassen was der unterschied zwischen Pommes und Frítten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (16. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oh ja damussten wir uns inEupen auch schonmal belehren lassen was der unterschied zwischen Pommes und Frítten ist


 
Und was ist nun der Unterschied ???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Und was ist nun der Unterschied ???



Fritten sind 2x frittierte Pommes


----------



## Der_Graue (16. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fritten sind 2x frittierte Pommes


 
Ist das bei den Pommes nicht auch so?
1x vorbacken/ frittieren und wenn sie kalt und abgetropft sind, kommen sie nochmals ins heiße Fett.
So machen wir es jedenfalls


----------



## DocB (16. August 2017)

Die Stäbchen müssen DICK sien, also 4x so dick wie bei MäcDoof zirka. Die Kartoffeln sind roh. Und das Fett ist ein Anderes.
Das Wichtigste: sind sind in Belgien hergestellt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2017)

Also die Junge Frau welche uns in Eupen in der Kartoffelkiste zusammen gefaltet hat ( weil wir Pommes bestellt hatten ) sagte der unterschied wäre das Fritten 2x frittiert und Pommes nur 1x frittiert sind.
@BlackLupo vielleicht ist Eure Art dann schon immer "belgisch" gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (16. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also die Junge Frau welche uns in Eupen in der Kartoffelkiste zusammen gefaltet hat ( weil wir Pommes bestellt hatten ) sagte der unterschied wäre das Fritten 2x frittiert und Pommes nur 1x frittiert sind.
> @BlackLupo vielleicht ist Eure Art dann schon immer "belgisch" gewesen


 
Nee, wenn dann schon nach Wäller-Art


----------



## DocB (16. August 2017)

Oss doch ejaal, ääst wat dir wollt, äwwer bei oss jet et Fritten. Dir sed all ojelaaden.
http://www.belgien-tourismus.de/contenus/fritten-aus-der-wallonie/de/5468.html
Man beachte: Deutsch ist offiziell Landesprache in Belgien!


----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2017)

Ich bin dafür das der Thread hier umbenannt wird: https://www.rennrad-news.de/


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja da auch von deinen 2 Rennradtouren von gestern berichten



pssssssssssssssst das ist geheim 
Aber da gibs wenn auch nix zu Berichten. Erst auffe Ooorbeed gefohr dann zumOpa aufn Geburtstag .... was mir aufgefallen ist: Radwege mit dem Rennrad sind echt malscheissn zu fahren verständlich das einige nur auf der Strasse rollen wollen.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. August 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. August 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (23. August 2017)

Bofferdinger ist aber aus Luxemburg! Leffe wäre adequat. Oder eben Jupiter, das ist so ein Massenpils wie Bitburger, aber nicht so herb. Für Deutsche immer verwunderlich: Gebindegröße 24x0.25 l. Schluck und weg!
Es ist übrigens DIE Braunlauf, Nebenbach der Our. Gibt auch ein Dorf gleichen Namens. Toll übrigens, Bilder aus der Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. August 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (23. August 2017)

Autokorrektur.. Skandal, mein Handy kennt kein Jupiler! Wir zur Strafe drin gebadet!
Die Hütte ist ja zugleich "Biermuseum". Im Gegensatz zu anderen Museen kann man dort aber die Ausstellungsstücke gegen Gebühr vernichten   . Das Austesten dieses Widerspruchs hat mir schon viel Kater beschert....


----------



## DasIch81 (23. August 2017)

Dann aber lieber ein Leffe als ein Jupiler.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. August 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. September 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. September 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2017)

Schöne Sachen macht ihr da 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zu Glück gibt es neben mir noch einen weiteren 29" Biker in der Gruppe. F.C. leiht mir seinen fabrikneuen Schlauch und nach dem 3. Einbau kann es endlich weiter gehen



Zur Not wärjaauch ein 26er oder27.5er gegeangen hab ich auch schonmal gemacht 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Oder einfach von Mountainbiken keine Ahnung haben.



Genau das !


----------



## jmr-biking (10. September 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> War bis jetzt nur Vorgeplänkel. Die richtig schönen Sachen kommen noch.



Hab ich ja schon gecheckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. September 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *05.09.2017: Im Felsenland der Südeifel
> *
> Heute steht eine erste "richtige" Tour an. Es soll ins Felsenland rund ums Ferschweiler Plateau und Irrel gehen. Angelehnt an den Felsenland-Cross aus dem Buch _Biken in der Eifel_, werden wir so einige schöne Trails in der Gegend abklappern.
> 
> ...




Sehr schön   scheint ja ne lustige Truppe zu sein


----------



## jmr-biking (12. September 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. September 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. September 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. September 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasIch81 (14. September 2017)

Wiedermal ein super Tourbericht. Macht immer wieder Spaß hier zu lesen.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. September 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (14. September 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Danke, fürs Lob!  Auch wenn hier nur wenig auf meine Berichte geantwortet wird, sehe ich wenigstens an den über 800 Thread-Aufrufen seit Sonntag, dass mein Treiben hier auch noch anderen gefällt.


 
Lese deine Berichte auch mit Begeisterung, nur was soll man dazu sagen,
besser wäre es natürlich, es selbst miterleben zu können.
Luxemburg ist nicht allzu weit entfernt, da komm ich auch noch hin 
Mach einfach weiter so!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. September 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2017)

Früher gabsja noch immer wieder mal was von den Tomburgern, die senden aber mittlerweile wenn nur noch über andere Kanäle glaub ich.
Vennbike ist auch arg ruhig geworden seitdem die Muschi für die nix mehr schreibt. Auf der Website findet man hier und da nochmal nen Bericht übers Keulen bei nem Marathon aber ansonsten scheinen auch da die gloreichen Forums Zeiten vorbei .... schade früher brannte im KBU/Eifel Raum echt der Baum, Treff am Wehebach, Omerbacher, Tomburger usw usw ... was hatte ich da oft feuchte Augen 

Die "Kurzberichte" vom den Opladener gibbs noch, wobei die ja eher kurz und aus immer ein und der selben Gegend sind. Wobei das verdient auch Respekt das über 10 Jahre so beizubehalten. Aus der gleichen Gegend kann man bei jokomen & miss neandertal hin und wieder noch was lesen. Haben geile Urlaubsberichte verfasst


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. September 2017)

Der ein oder andere kennt mich noch, ich gehörte ja früher zu obigen Gruppen schreibe aber nichts mehr, filme aber ab und an. 
Wer Lust hat sich durch 59 Videos zu klicken 

https://www.youtube.com/user/Trailopa/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere kennt mich noch, ich gehörte ja früher zu obigen Gruppen schreibe aber nichts mehr, filme aber ab und an.
> Wer Lust hat sich durch 59 Videos zu klicken
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Trailopa/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd




Ein nicht zu verachtender Schatz an Trails hast du da dokumentiert


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Auch wir erkunden kurz die Schlucht. Zu Fuß, versteht sich!







Datt versteht sich überhaupt nich' von selbst!


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere kennt mich noch, ich gehörte ja früher zu obigen Gruppen schreibe aber nichts mehr, filme aber ab und an.
> Wer Lust hat sich durch 59 Videos zu klicken
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Trailopa/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd


Hier mal steil Hut ab dafür!!!


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2017)

Donnerkeil! Jürgen, alta Schwede! Mein Wohnzimma schwimmt vor Tränen vom abjebrannten Feuawersch!!! (Dröhngeräusch
im Hintergrund durch Lenzpumpen...) *Watt habt IHR da abgefackelt!* Trails! Kumpels und Kumpelsinen! Größter anzunehmender
beschissender Zwischenfall! Berschnuff-Trails ohne Ende! Cervesa! I-Biker integriert! Burgen gestürmt! Da log' ich unversehens
ein und der Herr Burgvogt hat hier den kompletten Brockhaus reingesemmelt!  Restsaison wird getz' Johannespastille
innet Auge gefasst; ich fokussiere schomma 3 Plätze im Brauhaus anne Steinbach zu reservieren...
Watt nich' heisst datt hier der Ball ruht, Compagneros - hab' schomma den Burda-Schnittbogen "Winterburgen - leichtgebiked"
auf des Plagiators Sekretär ausgebreitet..... Superberichte, immer ein Auge für dett Kleine am Rande des Weges!
Weitamachen, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2017)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2017)

Die Umsetzung ließ bei meinen besuchen aber zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## Pete04 (15. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Umsetzung ließ bei meinen besuchen aber zu wünschen übrig...


Der Speisekarte? Ernst?! Da könnt' ich mir ja watt anhören....und würd' dann noch in zwei Foren "filletiert"!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2017)

Ja mein Ernst... Habe die eine oder andere Stunde im benachbarten Bad Beckenaufsicht geschoben, und hin und wieder wurde dort was zu essen besorgt... 
Sagen wir Mal so privat werde ich dort nicht mehr aufschlagen...


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2017)

...ich dachte sowiso eher an 'nen veganen Salattrip um mein Dukatenbeutelchen zu schonen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...ich dachte sowiso eher an 'nen veganen Salattrip um mein Dukatenbeutelchen zu schonen!



Arschlecken ... meinste ich dämmel freiwillisch mit dir durch de Botanik um danach son Grünzeugs zu futtern ?
Wird sich schon watt finden watt der Eifler Saumagen verträgt


----------



## jmr-biking (17. September 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2017)

Feines Bildmaterial aus dem Kernland! Mit feinen Panoramen! Dem Chateau de Mirbach hätt ich als Zustandekommen
durchaus ein Mittelalterliches Schild: "Hier: Schutt abladen verboten" zugestanden - abber: Schnief - se zählt!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raedchenfahrer (18. September 2017)

Wenn auch die Antwort etwas spät kommt:
Schöne Touren habt ihr da im Müllerthal und Umgebung gefahren inkl. gut zu lesenden Bericht. Ich war auch mit einer Gruppe vom 09.09-10.09. vor Ort. Schöne Gegend mit schönen Trails. Gerne wieder.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2017)

Schließlich brauche ich auf Tour ja neben dem Wadenschmalz auch viel Hirnschmalz schrieb:


> Genug für de Tränendrüse: Ich knack mein Sparschwein!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (20. September 2017)

Respekt. Mal eben die Statistik wieder in Ordnung gerückt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2017)

Wenn du glaubst das du der einzigste bist der solche Atombomben auf der Festplatte hat dann irrst du  .... aber gut vorgelegt RESPÄKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2017)

Die Mädels unter den Jungs sind recht anjepisst!Datt lag aber als
*Foucaultsches Pendel*
quasi auffem Teller! Wenn mers sichtbar seine Ziele einpflegt isse Konkurrenz schmeissfliegenmässig  love
inne Lage dem Jeruch der Bursch zu folgen - siehe Wensburg: die findet doch nur der Holzbock oder dukatenbewusst der
Ableser vonne heimischen Energiebetreibers! Hasse also einmal die antike Lagerstätte inne Cloud geblasen musse fürchten
datt die Konkurrenz aka EL DIABOLO (nitt zu verwechseln mit Luftjewehrballerjedöns!) den feinen Riecher druff trimmt....
Jedoch: Der Bub' im Mädel  reschpektiert den Sportsmann und sacht: "Chapeau!" Ein gerüttet Pfund Altjemäuers
in den must-have-Speicher pedelliert! Da muss ich wohl wohl noch den Jakobswech bis Santiago einbauen....
Fette Leistung - ergo: fetter Vorsprung! Stay castlehopping, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, was Kim Jong schraeg
> 
> für eine Atombombe platzen lässt?



Ich hatte am 1. September 25-jähriges Dienstjubilar ... dazu hat man mir einen Tag Sonderurlaub versprochen .... hadere noch mit mir selbst ob ich ihn für einen vernichtenden Rückschlag opfern soll oder lieber was vernünftiges mache


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das 50-jährige Dienstjubiläum ist noch lange hin



Theoretisch wäre das genau die zeit bis zur Rente


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Theoretisch* wäre das genau die zeit bis zur Rente


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2017)

Wow, danke für den Querverweis zum Stunzi! Reichlich Material für verregnete Herbstabende - wenn nitt doch "Keine Ausreden mehr" -
der DirtLej zündet!


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 1. September 25-jähriges Dienstjubilar ... dazu hat man mir einen Tag Sonderurlaub versprochen .... hadere noch mit mir selbst ob ich ihn für einen vernichtenden Rückschlag opfern soll oder lieber was vernünftiges mache


WAS VERNÜNFTIGES MACHEN!Vermutlich meine letzte Chance!...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. September 2017)

Also wenn, nur wenn, ich Lust hätte würde ich zum vernichtenden Gegenschlag ausholen 
letztes Jahr mit dem Crosser an einem Tag vom Niederrhein in die Eifel, 194 km und 78 Burgen. Abba ich lass euch mal und lese lieber mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2017)

So Ideenergüsse sinn nitt selbstverständlich, danke dafür!  Soeben erreicht mich aussem (scheinbar pfälzischen) Weinsheim
die Nachricht datt der Bikewash nitt am Sportpaltz stattfindet sonder ohne Entgelt durch den Sportpanz (rheinisch für zum
Mindestlohn arbeitendes Blag - ups, Verzeihung: Küng!) Stay cleaned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2017)

PS: de Frouw links auffem Plakat lacht! Falscher Contest? Oder fuhr 'se nur 10 Meter? Bedankt für Wissensfluss....


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (14. Oktober 2017)

Schickes Baybyblau! Lack oder Eloxiert?


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## on any sunday (1. November 2017)

Jetzt habe ich erst gedacht die Tasse wäre gemeint.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. November 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (13. November 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (13. November 2017)

Hallo Jürgen, willst du oder must du deine sportlichen Ziele für 2018 schon im Blick haben 
Ich persönlich will


----------



## jmr-biking (13. November 2017)

...


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Also wenn, nur wenn, ich Lust hätte würde ich zum vernichtenden Gegenschlag ausholen
> letztes Jahr mit dem Crosser an einem Tag vom Niederrhein in die Eifel, 194 km und 78 Burgen. Abba ich lass euch mal und lese lieber mit


Verräter!


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Seit ich ihn auf Halbfett umgebaut habe, rollt er ziemlich gut. Ich glaube, die Zeiten von Fatbike und Co. sind vorbei.


Großer, großer Irrtum, mein Großer! Wenn Hüfte datt Zeuch nitt rummschleppen soll iss ein formidabler
Fatmops - ein großartiges Gefühl!





Großartig rücklings besprenckelt, der Pete! Stay on the roots of the pigs, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich fühlte mich etwas gestresst, ja vielleicht von mir selbst etwas unter Druck gesetzt, gute Touren samt Bildmaterial hier abzuliefern. Seltsam, was man manchmal für wirre Gedanken im Kopf hat.



In der Tat ! Es gibt kein grösser Leid ......  aber egal Mund abputzen auffstehe un weida  frei nach DEM MOTTO für 2018 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Stüppel-Runden



Wer oder was ist oder war "Stüppel" ? 
Ist in meinem Eifler Wortschatz noch nicht enthalten


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ungedient jawohl. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden statt 12 Monate die Flinte zu polieren 7 Jahre meinen ehrenamtlichen Dienst bei der Feuerwehr zum wohle der Allgemeinheit zu vollbringen. 

Letztlich die Falsche Entscheidung da ich bei der BWehr weniger unangenehme Termine gehabt hätte


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ungedient jawohl. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden statt 12 Monate die Flinte zu polieren 7 Jahre meinen ehrenamtlichen Dienst bei der Feuerwehr zum wohle der Allgemeinheit zu vollbringen.
> 
> Letztlich die Falsche Entscheidung da ich bei der BWehr weniger unangenehme Termine gehabt hätte



Denke beim Bund wäre es bestimmt nicht anders gewesen, aber auch die Jungs
beim Bund tun ihren Dienst zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit 
Vielleicht nicht in Afghanistian, aber das ist ne andere Story


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2017)

Das war auch nicht abwertend gegen die Bundeswehr gemeint.Die muss es ja auch geben genau wie Polizei und Feuerwehr, aber am besten wäre es doch wenn man sein Land gar nicht verteidigen müsste,was wohl so lange es Menschen gibt einewiger Wunschtraum bleiben wird. 

Zu meiner Zeit ( 1994 ) war es mit Auslandseinsätzen noch nicht so, da hätte ich mir bei der Bundeswehr zu der Zeit wohl mehr elend erspart was man sich ansehen muss. Das ist heutzutage natürlich schon ne andere Nummer


----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2017)

Watt frech! Auch die Luftwaffe zu Nörvenich kannte dereinst den Standortübungsplatz und stählerne Körpa!
Nö, Jürgen - gönn dich mal 'ne Ruhephase - meine Burgeneskapaden haben ja auch gedümpelt - oder jestüppelt, je nach Lesweise!
Ich arbeite de Finanzierungsphase für 3x Rinderherde an Pommes schomma aus für den formidablen Vorsprung
vonne Mitdämmelers - schön, datt ett Euch (und Uns!) trieb!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit ( 1994 )


Wenn meine 86' war leg' ich mir noch paar Altersmarotten zu!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (8. Dezember 2017)

Dat jute Einsatzrad mit gepanzertem Sattel.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich sach nur: wer hatt, der hatt! Datt Edle 3.50 von Bulls! V-Brakes! Flare-Guns! Puffy-Saddle! Ochshorns-at-the-end-offe-bars!
Hab' ich die Uhrzeitumstellung verpeilt odder wo kommt die 57 aka Sibbenunnfuffig bei de Budenstatistik her?!
Latürnich hab' ich gegen so'n Grippmonsta keine Schnitte mehr - Sandburgenmeldeaufruf inne Kitas Rhein-Erft aktiviert!
Der Pete, jetzt im Hintergrund rhetorisch hinkend (wegen Marotte, kuckste oben...)


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Also wenn, nur wenn, ich Lust hätte würde ich zum vernichtenden Gegenschlag ausholen
> letztes Jahr mit dem Crosser an einem Tag vom Niederrhein in die Eifel, 194 km und 78 Burgen. Abba ich lass euch mal und lese lieber mit


DU KOMMST HIER NICHT REIN!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## f_t_l (9. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Letztlich die Falsche Entscheidung da ich bei der BWehr weniger unangenehme Termine gehabt hätte


Meine 7Jahre im THW waren eigentlich ganz OK. Feuerwehr hat deutlich mehr Einsätze. Da musste man damals schon wirklich Feuer und Flamme für sein.
Heute alles Schnee von gestern (Wehr/Ersatz/Zivildienst)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2017)

Ja genau sowar das. Und als freigestellter war man der Ar... für alles was den andern zu unangenehm war. Totensonntag totenwache stehen, am Feuerwerhfest das Fahrzeug erklären usw. usw. naja Schnee von gestern ...deswegen bin ich ja auch nich mehr dabei.


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Dezember 2017)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Meine 7Jahre im THW waren eigentlich ganz OK. Feuerwehr hat deutlich mehr Einsätze. Da musste man damals schon wirklich Feuer und Flamme für sein.
> Heute alles Schnee von gestern (Wehr/Ersatz/Zivildienst)



Arbeitskollegen, die bei der Feuerwehr sind, nennen die THWler nur:
*T*ausend *H*ilfslose *W*ichtel, weiß net ob dat stimmt, hört sich aber witzig an


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Dezember 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Arbeitskollegen, die bei der Feuerwehr sind, nennen die THWler nur:
> *T*ausend *H*ilfslose *W*ichtel, weiß net ob dat stimmt, hört sich aber witzig an [emoji38]


Das heißt Trinken Helfen Weitersaufen!
Oh ich hör besser auf sonst fallen mir wieder jede Menge Hilfsorganisationen und ihre wahren Bedeutungen ein..


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## f_t_l (17. Dezember 2017)

Ja, manchmal behält _Murphy's Law_ die Oberhand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Panaracer Fat B Nimble ist einfach nix für solche Wetterverhältnisse. Ich muss mir da mal ne Alternative anschaffen. Vielleicht mal den neuen Nobby Nic in 2,6" testen?



Milch rein


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *17.12.2017: Es gibt einfach mal so Tage, da verliert man halt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abber gerade DA knabbert doch der Biber die Sprotte:
















Kurz die Beine freigekurbelt über die Sella-Ronda - ob 54 odder 56 KILOmeta, beisst die Maus kein Faden ab - 
JEDOCH: den 2. Platten taktisch unüberholbar 400 Meter vorm Rifugio eingefangen - da tanzt Du quasi heimwärts!
(Mangels Drittschlauch auch naheliegende Alternative....)




Immer locker bleiben, immer locker,locker bleiben! Die herannahende Regenfront vor Augen - da war er noch locker! -
entpuppte sich als Graupel- und Hagelmutterschiff - da ging Schlauchtausch ab wie inne Ferraribox!
Und trotzdem ärger ich mich noch den "Murmeltiertrail" überm Rifugio Salai geplattet nitt gefahren zu sein,
da mach ich nochmal "Futureplaning" wie ein Hörr ausse Umgebung so schreiben tät.... Ride on, der Pete,
immer einen mehr als Platt mitnehmen!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Panaracer Fat B Nimble ist einfach nix für solche Wetterverhältnisse. Ich muss mir da mal ne Alternative anschaffen. Vielleicht mal den neuen Nobby Nic in 2,6" testen?



Ich fahre den neuen NN Addix in 2.6 und 3.0 Tubeless. Super


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Abber gerade DA knabbert doch der Biber die Sprotte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Abber gerade DA knabbert doch der Biber die Sprotte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum tragt ihr den Berg runter, wegen dem Platten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2017)

@BlackLupo : Weil tragen manchmal viel angenehmer in den Bergen ist, als Schieben. Geht mir jedefalls oft so.[/QUOTE]

Das muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## f_t_l (18. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Tiefschnee*sackgasse


Dafür haben wir in den Niederungen *Hochwasser*sackgassen...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## DocB (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich empfehle die TrailTrageTransalpTirol vom Albrecht/Appi, da lernt man Demut... täglich...

p.s. der härteste Tag war der Tribulaun, da lag noch mächtig Schnee auf der eigentlichen Aufstiegsroute von der Ö-Tribulaun-Hütte zum Pass. Also über die Ersatzroute, die sich als Ansammlung wild durcheinander geschütteter Steinplatten mit Größe einer Fußabtretermatte entpuppten. Verschieden hoch, total kippelig, kein Platz zum Abstellen des Rades. Das hätte mich fast die Freudschaft meines Begleiters gekostet.
Übernächster Tag Schneebergscharte war ja geradezu ein Spaziergang dagegen..


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @BlackLupo: Das versteht man nur, wenn man sowas schon mal über mehrere hundert Höhenmeter gemacht hat.



Berg auf OK, aber Bergrunter ???
Sah doch ganz manierlich aus


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Dezember 2017)

Jürgen mit meinem Dickmops und 4.8er Maxxis Minion hatte ich auch im Schnee richtig Spass 
Wenn Samstag noch genug Schnee am Weissen Stein wedel ich erstmal mit dem Dicken den Skihang runter


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Jürgen mit meinem Dickmops und 4.8er Maxxis Minion hatte ich auch im Schnee richtig Spass
> Wenn Samstag noch genug Schnee am Weissen Stein wedel ich erstmal mit dem Dicken den Skihang runter



Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das das bis zum Wochenende da oben abtaut,zumal es gestern Abend nochmal was on Top gab






Pass aber auf ... am Wochenende wird dort belagerungszustand von den Flachlandtirolern aus BM,Kund SU vorherschen 
Da sind da jede Menge Helikopter Mütter mit veganen Müsli-Schlitten die Angst haben das du die selbsgehäkelte Schneehose von Malte, Sönke oder Ole kaputt machen könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Dezember 2017)

Tä 4cm schon weg. Heute morgen waren es 45cm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Tä 4cm schon weg. Heute morgen waren es 45cm



Ohje ... fahr lieber heute noch  
Bin froh um jeden cm weisse scheisse vor dem ich hier verschont bleibe. 
Hab mein Soll dieses Jahr mit einem 2m -Mann schon erfüllt


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Jürgen mit meinem Dickmops und 4.8er Maxxis Minion hatte ich auch im Schnee richtig Spass
> Wenn Samstag noch genug Schnee am Weissen Stein wedel ich erstmal mit dem Dicken den Skihang runter


Sonst Kyllquelle Richtung Kronenburg! Da iss mit dem "Terraformer" wegen satt Ginster auffem Wegprofil noch pure Wildnis erlebbar!


----------



## DocB (18. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> 2m -Mann


Wie Du in Deiner neuen Lieblingssprache formulieren würdest: "pic or didn't happen"


----------



## DocB (18. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Flachlandtirolern aus BM,Kund SU


Und nicht zu vergessen die Herrschaften mit den Biene-Maya-farbenen Kennzeichen. Nein, nicht die mit den dicken Karossen, sponsored by ParadisePapers - gaanz *L*egal.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Wie Du in Deiner neuen Lieblingssprache formulieren würdest: "pic or didn't happen"



So in etwa:


----------



## DocB (19. Dezember 2017)

Dem Gerät!


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2017)

HöHö! War aber auch nich erfolgsgekrönt!... @schraeg : immer schön zu sehn wie die Brut wächst.
Sind die Tentakeln für kostenloses WLan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2017)

Watt frech, einem Fätbike-Allergiker ein Ich-römmel-mit-mein-Dickie-(nicht-Du)-übber-alles-drübber:love Pic zur guten N8 zu krendenzen ...
Gut N8!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> HöHö! War aber auch nich erfolgsgekrönt!... @schraeg : immer schön zu sehn wie die Brut wächst.
> Sind die Tentakeln für kostenloses WLan?



Is für UKW ... So fortschrittlich simmers in der Eifel noch nit  

Ham die Krümel nich normal Sendepause wenn die Kuchen sich unterhalten?
Oder is KTWR und Reifenfreds ab 23 Uhr zu ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2017)

Schönen guten Winterpokalmorgen!
Immer schön in Bewegung bleiben, frische Winterluft ist was feines!

Und Kollateralschäden an Vorurteilen stärken leider häufig freie Radikale.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Warum tragt ihr den Berg runter, wegen dem Platten


Nein, wegen der Glückskekse und rhytmischen T-online-Signale im Ohr! Nonsens... Ein neues Blättchen hat sich feingemacht;
Bike-Adventure vom Wieland-Verlag. Die aktuelle Ausgabe heisst Winter 2017/2018, watt wohl bedeutet nitt von Fake-News
erschlagen zu werden um die Quote zu deckeln. Aufgemerkt: Tip für Plattianer ohne the-next-Schlauch-to-go:
Moos, Blattwerk und alles andere bis hin zu de Gräser in den Mantel gestopft und fertig iss der Schutz für de Felge -
mit ein wenig Geschick hätt ich 'nen Murmler verstopft! Ein Tip wie er nur von Weltenbummlern kommen kann
die aus dem Nix watt erfinden müssen...Hut ab, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nein, wegen der Glückskekse und rhytmischen T-online-Signale im Ohr! Nonsens... Ein neues Blättchen hat sich feingemacht;
> Bike-Adventure vom Wieland-Verlag. Die aktuelle Ausgabe heisst Winter 2017/2018, watt wohl bedeutet nitt von Fake-News
> erschlagen zu werden um die Quote zu deckeln. Aufgemerkt: Tip für Plattianer ohne the-next-Schlauch-to-go:
> Moos, Blattwerk und alles andere bis hin zu de Gräser in den Mantel gestopft und fertig iss der Schutz für de Felge -
> ...



Hmm..., wenn ich meinen Mantel voll Moos und vor allem mit Gras voll stopfe, dann komm ich net weit 
Da lass ich lieber die Finger von und hab einen Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug dabei 
Wünsche euch Allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2018!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIL1977 (23. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das das bis zum Wochenende da oben abtaut,zumal es gestern Abend nochmal was on Top gab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, aber es war ruhig, nicht mal der Parkplatz war voll


----------



## OIL1977 (23. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *22.12.2017: Salmer Runde*
> 
> Heute hatte ich ne ganze Tasche voll mit Ersatzschläuchen dabei. Die Turbo Morph passte auch noch rein. Nix davon hab ich gebraucht. Ein Nebelhorn wäre nützlicher gewesen.
> ​


https://www.ebay.de/itm/AIR-ZOUND-X...143026?hash=item2122a4bf72:g:qHsAAOSw4YdYymIH
Hab ich an meinem Croser, kann ich nur empfehlen, räumt den Radweg wie ein Pflug


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2017)

OIL1977 schrieb:


> Genau, aber es war ruhig, nicht mal der Parkplatz war voll



Klar ! Die belagern zur Zeit ja alle unseren REWE


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> so wie Hubi nur auf den Trail konzentrieren.


komm ... so schlimm bin ich ja auch wieder nicht  wie du auf strava sehen kannst fahre ich ja auch immerhin mal mit der Heide über Feld & Land, ein Pfädchen muss aber immer dabei sein ... Apshalt mag ich leider nicht da juckt es mich immer von unten rauf...#asphaltallergie  
Aber wie du ja schreibts .... iss scheissegal was und wie man fährt ... de Hauptsach ös Spass ende botz und me fiehrt !

Hab so ein bisschen den Eindruck der Beitrag soll als rechtfertigung für den Sport gelten den Du sonst noch so treibst udn das du so wenig geschrieben hast in letzter Zeit.
Auch wenn ich mal den ein oder anderen hämischen Kommerntar fallen lasse  ich hoffe ich bin da nicht ins Näpfchen des Fettes getreten eisst hoffentlich wie ich das meine 
Rechtfertigen braucht sich hier keiner glaub ich, hau raus wozu du Bock hast, das Forum wirds dir Danken denk ich, ausserdem kann ein wenig Abwechslung nie schaden. Ich berichte ja auch imemr einseitig ... von Trails  und was die Taktung angeht auch scheiss egal ... hier is alles für ümmesöns ... da hät keiner aaanspruch op irjentjett

So jetz wönsch esch d'r noch ene jode rötsch und bliev wies de bös 


PS: bestell Mario&Andre nen schönen Gruß beim Spinning ...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## TitusLE (29. Dezember 2017)

Normalerweise bin ich hier stiller Mitleser, weil ich nichts beitragen kann, und beneide dich immer um deine Touren. Jetzt muss ich doch mal was schreiben.... Ich lese hier immer gerne mit. Auch deine Berichte über MTB-fremde Ausflüge, die du gemacht hast. Hier wird so viel Offtopic geschrieben, da kannst du in deinem Tagebuch auch so viel über andere Sportarten, die du treibst, schreiben. Wenn du das nicht möchtest, auch dein gutes Recht. Und dich zu irgendwas genötigt fühlen, musst du auch nicht. Ist dein Leben, dein Hobby, dein Spaß.
Alternativ kann du dir ja 'nen externen Blog zulegen. Ist vermutlich auch nicht mehr Arbeit. Und da kann du dann ohne schlechtes Gewissen schreiben was du willst.
In diesem Sinne: ride on


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber in dem Tagebuch hier steckt viel Herzblut. Ich finde es für meinen Anspruch schade, dass ich die Durststrecke mit lausigen Fotos von Bikes am Straßenrand fülle. Das wird der Berichterstattung der letzten Jahre nicht gerecht. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, dass das hier ein Raum für Fahrradkultur unterschiedlichster Art wird. Mal gucken womit ich euch 2018 hier unterhalten werde...



Hey dann halt mehr Qualität statt Quantität ...   
"Raum für Fahrradkultur unterschieldichster Art" .... das gefällt mir ... so lange es mit Trails zu tun hat


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2017)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Alternativ kann du dir ja 'nen externen Blog zulegen. Ist vermutlich auch nicht mehr Arbeit. Und da kann du dann ohne schlechtes Gewissen schreiben was du willst.



Nö ist es nicht, zumindest dank copy&paste relativ wenig aufwand. ache ich auch so.
Aber hatte der Jürgen schonmal. Kann das auch verstehen ... wenn der Aufwand fürs Internet höher wird als dieZeit im Sattel dann stimmt was nich. Hab das auch über die Jahre "optimiert" mit Blogger.com geht das recht einfach, früher mit HTML usw. echt der Horror


----------



## DocB (29. Dezember 2017)

Also ich lese gerne mit. Am liebsten über Ostbelgien.  guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hier schreibt die (oder das!) _*letzte Burg von allen*_, quasi der Burgvogt von Burg Finstermütz!





...gelegen unterhalb von Nauders. @jmr-biking 
Leven Jürgen, Aufhören iss *keine* Option! Kuck mal quer durch Fotoportfolio, die siehste die stillen Mitleser Schlange stehen!
(Was mich immer wieder beeindruckt das Ihr ausse Deckung kommt wenn einer das Handtuch schmeissen will, DANKE dafür!)
Wenn immer mehr Foren sich -Handy geschuldet- in WhatsAppGhettos begeben - wo macht's denn hier dett Forum noch Sinn...
Antwort: Inne Tourenberischte vonne Querpupser, Sich-selbst-nitt-Ernst-Nehmers und Bikedauergeschädigten!
So formidable Filmanleihen wie Terminator und Co. könn' mers ja nitt ganzjährig betreiben, aber mal ehrlich:
macht Sauspaß -mit entstehendem Skript inne Rübe - querfeldein zu biken und (da macht sich einer keine Vorstellung von watt
ett Zeit kostet die Tour anschliessend noch innet Netz zu schustern, wo's andere schon inne Federn liegen....)
dem Lesezirkel Futta zu bieten.... Die Gute erklärt mich mehrfach jährlich für positiv bekloppt für dett eine oder andere geschossene
Pic biss se am Ende dem Gesamtkunstwerk huldigt! So perfekt wie Hubis Blog @schraeg kann ich dett Erbe der JFFR nitt
aufarbeiten, abber ich mach's immer mit Stolz und Freude! Wenn ich mal jeistisch retourniere 2017: Watt Bombenjahr!
Finale Ligure mit Teil vonne Kurzen, Nauders, Sölden, Livigno, Moab und Virgin - aber auch Fleckertshöhe, Hohe Acht, Siebengebirge satt,
Winterberg und Olpe (mit Rennbericht der mir immer wieder beim Drüberlesen Spaß macht - der Ältesten mit Gen befrachtet geschuldet
bis auf internationales Treppchen...) - da hammers uns alles geschenkt!

Die Hörrn: Datt Winterpokaljugendjemetzel aufzubohren auf Ganzjährigkeit war voller Erfolg! Hab' mich manches mal in den Hintern
gebissen die eine oder andere Gelegenheit liegen zu lassen. Watt bleibt: ...abgerechnet wird am Schluss, also schulde ich den werten
Compagneros eine Vollkost! Wegen de Kleinkinderschaft vom Hubi würd' ich de Brauschenke anne Steinbach vorschlagen (PN kriegen
mers hin auf bekannten Pfaden...) - ob mit oder ohne Ladies und de Tallibans wird geklärt... Könnten ja auch vorab en Toürchen umme
Steinbach biken, Anfang Jänner innet Auge fassend...

Stay tunde, rided on, der Pete, bekennender Liebhaber dieses Freds! Bis anne Schnabeltasse & noch viel weiter...


----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2017)

Vorschlag: nächstes Jahr Wind- und Wassermühlen! Atomkraft iss Shissm!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> immer wieder beim Drüberlesen Spaß macht


Astrein oder ... durch die Berichterstattung hat man sich auch selbst ein unschätzbares Sammelsurium seiner Touren geschaffen ... des öfteren erwische ich mich auch selbst beimschmökern von Tourberichten aus den vergangen Jahren ....watt schön et war !  



Pete04 schrieb:


> wegen de Kleinkinderschaft vom Hubi würd' ich de Brauschenke anne Steinbach vorschlagen


Nich nötig ! Auf die Brut könnte auch jemand anders aufpassen ....



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Junge, fahr mehr Rad!


Naja km-technisch bist du ja nicht so schlecht aufgestellt.  Wer bei Eiseskälte son KrankFondo abreisst der hat eh nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun  

Wir sollten alle Statistiken über Bord werfen und vielleicht mal dran arbeiten alle drei zusammen ne Runde hinzukriegen ... da steht ja noch was vom elftenelften aus 
Fänd ich pers. amüsanter als das grosse Fressen ...DAS könnte z.B. FdH von Pete stattfinden ...Ville war ich länger nich mehr


----------



## sibu (30. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Windmühlen in der Eifel könnte schwierig werden


 Da gibt es in der Eifel inzwischen ganze Windparks von, und die meisten stehen hübsch oben auf den Hügeln. Das könnten interessante Ziele werden . 
Ich werde versuchen, nächstens Jahr das erste Dutzend der höchsten Gipfel der Eifel voll zu machen - mir fehlen nur noch der Schwarze Mann und das Venn.


----------



## DocB (30. Dezember 2017)

auf beiden war ich schon vor 25 Jahren 
@jmr-biking, @schraeg 
Würde echt gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren - vielleicht im Müllertal oder so? Oder Manderscheid, da war ich mal zu Fuss, brauche Guide.
Habe aber ein bisschen Schiss vor eurer mächtigen Kondition..
Bin bestimmt an einigen WE nächstes Jahr in St.Vith und fahre dann So. mittags über die A1 zurück in den Süden.
Komme halt auch in der Pfalz vorbei, dass ist natürlich schwer zu toppen..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> brauche Guide.


Manderscheid könnte ich als Guido funktionieren, steht eh auf to-dofür2018 nachdem es 17 nich geklappert hat... Müllerthal wäre allerdings auch supi.



DocB schrieb:


> Habe aber ein bisschen Schiss vor eurer mächtigen Kondition


Der war gut  was fürne Kondition...müsstest mal sehen was ich manchmal over the topfürn Zünder hab 



DocB schrieb:


> Komme halt auch in der Pfalz vorbei, dass ist natürlich schwer zu toppen.


Oh ja de Palz durfte ich ja auch kennen lernen da ist es schon schön ... es gibt aber auch in der Eifle Ecken die sind minder schön ...

Würde vorschlagen wir regeln das im Frühling per PN oder so, zur Zeit isset ja eh eher Schlammcatchen als alles andere


----------



## DocB (30. Dezember 2017)

Tipptopp, freue mich jetzt schon. Natürlich im Frühjahr! Jetzt aber guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (1. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> stille Mitleser so wie
> 
> @TitusLE habe. Das freut mich und weiß ich auch zu schätzen. Muss ja nicht jeder seinen Senf hier abgeben


Ich kann halt inhaltlich nichts beitragen. Und immer nur Boah, Ah, Oh und Wie toll wird dann auf die Dauer auch langweilig. Ich kann dir aber bestätigen, dass ich höchst neidisch um deine/eure Gegend bin.


----------



## classictrailer (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo Jürgen, noch ein stiller Mitleser. Mach dir keinen Stress, schreib wenn es dir danach ist. Kennst ja mein Motto "Genußbiker". Allen noch ein zufriedenes und gesundes 2018. Gruß aus dem Pott

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Januar 2018)

classictrailer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, noch ein stiller Mitleser. Mach dir keinen Stress, schreib wenn es dir danach ist. Kennst ja mein Motto "Genußbiker". Allen noch ein zufriedenes und gesundes 2018. Gruß aus dem Pott
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk



Moin Everybody,
kann mich nur @classictrailer anschliessen!
Wünsche euch allen noch ein frohes und vor allem gesundes Jahr 2018!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Januar 2018)

Ich wünsche dir viel Trainingsmotivation...aber schau mal nach dem Datum 2.*10*.2018?


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (2. Januar 2018)

Ja, hier im Süden von D ists auch nicht anders... Wie der Eifel so schön sagt: "Wenn man mal drin ist, stört das Wetter nicht mehr".
Bei Deinen Rädern verliere ich immer den überblick: Was ist das jetzt? Ganz schick so in Schwarz-Blau.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *02.01.2018: Einrollen ZwanzischAchtzehn
> *
> Und gleich mal ne schöne Fangopackung mit nach Hause gebracht. Eigentlich soll es eine gemütliche Roller-Tour werden, aber wie dem immer so ist...
> 
> ...


Ich dachte erst ett wären Leek und Waal!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie sollst du auch den Überblick meiner Bikes behalten, wenn ich das selbst nicht schaffe?  Das ist ein Dartmoor Primal 29. Hab ich letzten Winter zusammen geschraubt, glaube ich jedenfalls. Insgeheim wünsche ich mir ja einen schönen Stahl-Rahmen (z.B. Production Privee-Shan GT) für die tollen Teile die an dem Alu-Klumpen verbaut sind.



Last Fastforward


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## sibu (16. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein erstes Etappenziel wird ein Brevet sein, welches am 03.03.2018 von den ARA Niederrhein in Twisteden durchgeführt wird. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


Ist das für einen gestandenen Eifler nicht ein bisschen flach?


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *16.01.2018: Was war und was kommt?*
> Der Winterpokal ist in vollem Gange und die Jagd nach jedem Punkt ist groß.  Aber wen kümmert das schon. Man setzt sich zwar ein Punkteziel, welches man am Ende erreichen möchte, aber wenn man es nicht schafft, kräht auch kein Hahn danach. Ich nutze den Pokal nur zur eigenen Motivation, den berühmten Arsch hoch zu kriegen, was aber eigentlich momentan gar nicht notwendig wäre.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,
ich ziehe meinen Hut vor deinem Ehrgeiz !
Bekomme im Moment den A... nicht hoch, hoffe einfach auf besseres Wetter 
Dafür werden Arbeiten im Haus, die immer wieder verschoben wurden weils Wetter schön ist,
endlich in Angriff genommen 
Weiterhin Kette rechts!
Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2018)

Hey Jürgen, viel Erfolg  das mit dem Winterpokal hast du gut beschrieben, das sehen einige zu eng  wenn man sich so anschaut wie sich manche über Punkteverteilung uffresche

Habe zwar keine sportlichen Ziele versuche aber dennoch genau wie Du so viel Zeit wie möglich und verträglich auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Nur halt eher als Genussfreeridetourenstolperer 




BlackLupo schrieb:


> Dafür werden Arbeiten im Haus, die immer wieder verschoben wurden weils Wetter schön ist,
> endlich in Angriff genommen



is doch auch sau gut  kannst noch so viel auf dem rad sitzen ... wenns zu Hause nit schön is issat alles nix !


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zitat von BlackLupo: ↑
> Dafür werden Arbeiten im Haus, die immer wieder verschoben wurden weils Wetter schön ist,
> endlich in Angriff genommen
> 
> is doch auch sau gut  kannst noch so viel auf dem rad sitzen ... wenns zu Hause nit schön is issat alles nix !



Danke für dein Verständnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zusätzlich sind noch 2 Revoloop.black montiert


Immer noch keie Lust auf Tubeless ? 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber ich experimentiere noch.


Ja mach mal Tubeless
Binjetz tdie 3 Saison komplett "Plattenfrei" geblieben. Beide Bikes fahren Schlauchlos mit Möllesch. Ausser mal nen Rölpser amVorderrad absolut Pannenfrei 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und was macht der Hubert
> 
> @schraeg so? Während wir schon wieder zuschneien, sieht es auf seinen aktuellen Fotos von heute morgen schon fast frühlingshaft aus.  (bis auf die Hinterlassenschaften von Fiederike)



Ja das sieht bei uns ganz anders aus. Meine Hütte liegt auf 265m NN, das kannschon einen guten Unterschied machen. Merke ich auch jeden Morgen wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, das sind nochmal 200m weniger Höhe. Heisst immer 2°C mehr als zu Hause und wenn ein weißer Fleck auf der Scheibezu sehen ist dreht K,BM und SU durch ! 

Kennsde den noch ? 
Treffen sich zwei Schneeflöckchen, sagt die eine zur anderen "He was machst du ?" 
"Nix so, und du ?" ...."Ich flieg nach Köln und richte ein Verkehrschaos an"


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Laktathunter (22. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, tubeless. Vom Prinzip her finde ich das ja ne gute Idee, aber mein Problem dabei ist, dass einige meiner Bikes auch mal wochenlang, oder sogar länger einfach nur im Keller rum stehen. Mein Race-Hardtail bin ich z.B. das letze Mal im Herbst gefahren. Es auf tubeless umzurüsten würde aus Performance und Gewichtsgründen zwar Sinn machen, aber es wäre schade, die Milch im Frühjahr wieder wechseln zu müssen, ohne bis dahin damit einen Meter damit gefahren zu sein. Da sind jetzt 2 Revoloop.blue drin. Bisher noch keinen Standplatten , Durchstich- und Snakebitefestigkeit wird dann getestet, wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist.
> 
> 
> Ein Klassiker, aber mit viel Wahrheit drin.


Ja zum Thema tubeless kann ich da nur zustimmen. Ich ziehe im Herbst meine "Winter" Reifen mit Schlauch auf und befülle nur im Frühjahr für die Rennsaison. Macht eigentlich kein Mehraufwand weil ichs mit dem Reifenwechsel verbinde.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ja zum Thema tubeless kann ich da nur zustimmen. Ich ziehe im Herbst meine "Winter" Reifen mit Schlauch auf und befülle nur im Frühjahr für die Rennsaison. Macht eigentlich kein Mehraufwand weil ichs mit dem Reifenwechsel verbinde.



Aber gerade im Winter würd ich doch eher Schlauchlos machen, wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich früher mit klammen eiskalten Fingern wegen sonem Dörnchen nen Platten geflickt habe. Das war für mich der Hauptgrund für die Umrüstung. Aber wenn die Schläuche von Revoloop was taugen ists ja auch ok. Gibt ja auch noch diese Tubolitos, die sind ja angeblich auch zwei mal besser resistent gegen Punktierung wie normale Schläuche.

Da bin ich ja froh das ich nur zwei Bikes ( ok eigentlich nur eins das 29er ist ja meiner Frau  ) habe und Sommers wie Winters die gleichen Pellen fahre


----------



## Laktathunter (22. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber gerade im Winter würd ich doch eher Schlauchlos machen, wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich früher mit klammen eiskalten Fingern wegen sonem Dörnchen nen Platten geflickt habe. Das war für mich der Hauptgrund für die Umrüstung. Aber wenn die Schläuche von Revoloop was taugen ists ja auch ok. Gibt ja auch noch diese Tubolitos, die sind ja angeblich auch zwei mal besser resistent gegen Punktierung wie normale Schläuche.
> 
> Da bin ich ja froh das ich nur zwei Bikes ( ok eigentlich nur eins das 29er ist ja meiner Frau  ) habe und Sommers wie Winters die gleichen Pellen fahre


Gut ich muss gestehen, zum einen bin ich im Winter viel mit dem Rennrad unterwegs zum andern nur auf Vittoria TNT die enstsprechend Seitenwand und Laufflächenverstärkt sind. Die Zeiten der leichten Noppenkondome sind bei mir vorbei weil ich auf die Flickerei kein Bock mehr habe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Gut ich muss gestehen, zum einen bin ich im Winter viel mit dem Rennrad unterwegs zum andern nur auf Vittoria TNT die enstsprechend Seitenwand und Laufflächenverstärkt sind. Die Zeiten der leichten Noppenkondome sind bei mir vorbei weil ich auf die Flickerei kein Bock mehr habe



Leichte Reifen hab ich seltens bessesen, macht als Adipöser auch keinen Sinn


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2018)

Von einer anständigen Forumsgerechten Diskussion sind wir noch meilenweit entfernt ... dazu fehlen noch die Pro-Tips von den selbsternannten Experten 

Deine Moselflucht gefällt mir  wenns nicht 1,5h Anfahrt wären würd ichs auch mal machen... aber Wochenende naht ... 
Jedenfals besser als sich ständig diese Zwift Retorten Bilder anschauen zu müssen, daumen hoch für #gooutandplay #bikengehtimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Pokal nur zur eigenen Motivation, den berühmten Arsch hoch zu kriegen


 Watt!? Da kurbeln wir _*ein Jahr Burgen*_ und du stellst uns *den* noch nich mal vor!?
Hier möcht ich doch nomma einfliessen lassen datt Sir Hubertus et moi quasi Summelijäs-de-popo (aka Fott) sind,
wir treffen 'se reihenweise in teutonischen Waldgebieten......auch mein Erstlingswersch:
"_*Auf Första's Rappen - Ein A**** zieht blank*_" (Erstausgabe vergriffen, war ja mein Skript!) möge da die Tauglichkeit belegen!

Tolle Pics vonne Mosella, die iss ja echt ausser Rand & Band! Tip: Zusätzlich rote und grüne LEDs am Lenker,
bei Niederländischen Hotelschiffen weiss mers nie! Fein, dich wieder im Sattel zu sehn - und ja:
wehret dem Schlauchfred!!! Ship on, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2018)

@Pete04 : Arschkalt, Arschkalt nass, Arsch Gegenwind, alle waren sie heute dabei. Ansonsten ist immer mindestens einer von denen in den letzten Monaten hier mit von der Partie gewesen. Der aufmerksamer Betrachter und Leser hat dies sicher mitbekommen.
Ein Schiff wird kommen, war gestern eher nicht der Fall. Auch holländisches Treibgut lag fest vor Anker. Fahrverbot ist momentan wohl angesagt.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2018)

Schön iss datt für die Arschkumpels nitt extra Trikotkosten anfallen, ansonsten sinn se ja verlässliche Wegbegleiter -
zusammen mit dem socalled "inneren Schweinehund" kannste so 4 Kumpels dabeihaben als Solofahrer -
wer spricht da von Einsamkeit!? Statt's zu umschiffen fluxe Tat als Reaktion, Reschpekt!
Eifeltopia kann mers natürlich auch "paarshippen" (um im Schifferjargon zu bleiben) - abber bei


jmr-biking schrieb:


> 83 km in 3,5 Stunden - nass, kalt und dreckig - alles real!


wird die Gute heimisch - wenn nitt schon anne ersten Schleuse - zur Klabauterfrau!
Neien, da heben wir uns die bessere Hälfte doch schlau wie Fuchs für die Sonnentage auf! Leinen los, der Pete!

("Ein Schiff wird kommen" - da hat abber jemand im Seemannsgarn gewühlt!)


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und ja, ich hab auch schon mal über Zwift nachgedacht. Aber dazu müsste ich meine analoge Rolle gegen was Smartes tauschen und monatliche Beiträge sind auch nicht so meins.



Angeblich geht das mit alten rollen auch, man muss nur son Trittfrequenz und Geschwindikeitsdingsbums mit Ameise+ kööfen
https://www.amazon.de/Wahoo-Geschwindigkeit-Trittfrequenz-Android-Fahrradcomputer/dp/B01E0YRQIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516865251&sr=8-1&keywords=•Trittfrequenzsensor+und+Geschwindigkeitssensor+mit+ANT+

Hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst, aber so wirklich wollen will ich auch nicht. Wobei meine Frau begeistert war, dann wäre ich immer in schlagdistanz für Nackenschläge


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (25. Januar 2018)

Hatte mir auch sämtliche Möglichkeiten angeschaut aber irgendwie war mir das zu teuer. Letzte Woche habe ich das dann mit den Sensoren gelesen. Den Geschwindigkeitssensor von Wahoo habe ich ja schon... Und was soll ich sagen, der Trittfrequenzsensor wurde auch bestellt, da es mich ja doch reizt, das ganze mal zu testen. 

Je nach Wetterlage, werde ich das ganze am WE vielleicht mal testen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber ein letztes Fünkchen Vernunft in mir sagt, Junge fahr draußen und kauf dir von den 15 € lieber unterwegs Kaffee und Kuchen. Da haste mehr von



Sehr gute Einstellung  wobei ich mir denke das wenn man gerade wie du speziell für eine Sache trainiert das auf soner Rolle schon gezielter steuern könnte. Egal ... draussen ist besser #gooutandplay


----------



## TitusLE (25. Januar 2018)

Ich persönlich fahre lieber drei Stunden draußen bei Kälte, (etwas) Regen und Matsch rum, als eine Stunden drinnen auf der Rolle. Hut ab vor denen, die das wirklich stundenlang machen können


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fahre lieber drei Stunden draußen bei Kälte, (etwas) Regen und Matsch rum, als eine Stunden drinnen auf der Rolle. Hut ab vor denen, die das wirklich stundenlang machen können



Auf Zwift soll das wohl recht kurzweilig sein. Aber allein zum ausprobieren wären mir die 200-250,- für ne Rolle jetzt auch zu viel


----------



## TitusLE (25. Januar 2018)

Ich habe 'ne gebrauchte Rolle für 40 € erstanden, um mal wenn's Wetter wirklich zu sauig ist draufsteigen zu können. Habe ich auch mal 'ne Zeit genutzt, als ich Knieprobleme hatte, weil man da sofort abspringen kann, wenn's Knie zwickt. TF- und Geschwindigkeitssensor hätte ich sogar auch. Aber ich gebe nicht 15 €/Monat aus, wenn ich das nur im Notfall einsetze. Da halte ich's dann wie @jmr. Wobei ich mir von den 15 € wahrscheinlich eher Schokolade kaufe.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (25. Januar 2018)

Mir ist das draußen fahren auch wesentlich lieber, leider ist das zeitlich nicht immer so möglich. Daher ist die Rolle schon eine gute Abwechslung wenn man schnell mal Abends was machen möchte. 
Aber eine teure Smart würde sich bei mir nicht lohnen. Aber probieren möchte ich das auf jeden Fall mal, wo es ja mit den Sensoren möglich ist. Vielleicht fahre ich dann mal länger als 1 Std. auf der Rolle.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf Zwift soll das wohl recht kurzweilig sein. Aber allein zum ausprobieren wären mir die 200-250,- für ne Rolle jetzt auch zu viel



Nää Hubi. Nach max. ner Stunde bekommst einen an der Klatsche. Ich zumindest. Ich fahre auch bei bei BKool. Da finde ich das Bahnradrennen mega und Video nachfahren geil. Beim Bahnradsprint kann ich wenigstens meine 0,1T Power ausspielen  
Ich benutze das um Abends mal schnell was Spass zu haben wenn die Zeit was knapp ist. Das ist schon ein riesen Vorteil. Die Smarttrainer funzen auch super. Da merkt man sogar direkt wenn man im Windschatten fährt. Bzgl. der Kosten ja mei, isst man halt nen halbes Steak weniger im Monat dann passt das. Aber wenn möglich fahre ich auch draussen wie die letzten 4 Tage. Da war es doch super mit dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2018)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Nää Hubi. Nach max. ner Stunde bekommst einen an der Klatsche. Ich zumindest. Ich fahre auch bei bei BKool. Da finde ich das Bahnradrennen mega und Video nachfahren geil. Beim Bahnradsprint kann ich wenigstens meine 0,1T Power ausspielen
> Ich benutze das um Abends mal schnell was Spass zu haben wenn die Zeit was knapp ist. Das ist schon ein riesen Vorteil. Die Smarttrainer funzen auch super. Da merkt man sogar direkt wenn man im Windschatten fährt. Bzgl. der Kosten ja mei, isst man halt nen halbes Steak weniger im Monat dann passt das. Aber wenn möglich fahre ich auch draussen wie die letzten 4 Tage. Da war es doch super mit dem Wetter



Ja draussen ist besser.
Aber irgendwie is nach etlichen Jahren Schlammwühlen mit Lampe unter der Woche auch ein wenig die Luft raus.
Da ich unter der Woche auch mehr und mehr alleine fahre / fahren muss versuche ich dann immer etwas früher Feierabend zu kriegen um dann nicht ganz so lange im dunklen alleine rumdödeln zu müssen, ist ja auch ne Sicherheitssache. Da würde sich son Teil natürlich mal anbieten. Vor allem wäre es zeitlich für mich persönlich einfacher unter der Woche 5x1h was gegen die Plautze zu tun als 1x5h. Vor allem könnte ich so auch mein Zeitkonto für den Sommer sparen 

hach ich guck mal ...für diese Wintersaison ist der Drops eh gelutscht


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (27. Januar 2018)

Home sweet home .. komischerweise kennt man als Einheimischer die Gedenkstätten gar nicht. Irgendwer mäht den Rasen oder pflanzt Blumen, aber schon im Nachbardorf ist das unbekannt. "Watt für Touristen" haben wir uns immer gedacht. Vielleicht war ich auch noch einfach zu jung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2018)

Gut das es sowas gibt, dann gerät die grösste Schei*+e des letzten Jahrtausends auch nicht in Vergessenheit !
Leider gibs heutzutage wieder viel zu viele Matschbirnen die diesen alten Ideologien hinterher rennen


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2018)

Mensch, vor der Gedenktafel sieht datt Bike ja aus wie technisch Natogerät! Minimalistisch schick!
Direkt mal sicherstellen datt kein Kontigent in Richtung Süden für dem Fiesling seine Kurdenhatz verkauft wird....


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2018)

Jetz sach noch ett iss original-Transall-grau, dann fall ich hier ehrfürchtig auffen Teppich!


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## OIL1977 (3. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gut das es sowas gibt, dann gerät die grösste Schei*+e des letzten Jahrtausends auch nicht in Vergessenheit !
> Leider gibs heutzutage wieder viel zu viele Matschbirnen die diesen alten Ideologien hinterher rennen


Wo ist denn das ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2018)

Oberhalb vom Kalltal zwischen Raffelsbrand und Simonskall
Das ist die Fundstelle eines erst sehr spät nach dem WW2 gefundenen Soldaten.
Im Kalltal und drumherum gibts davon noch mehr zu entdecken, alte Panzerketten, Westwall Betonsperren, Bunker etc.

Wollte ich wenns mal etwas wärmer & trockener ist da oben ne Tour im LMB anbieten
Tolle Gegend !


----------



## OIL1977 (6. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oberhalb vom Kalltal zwischen Raffelsbrand und Simonskall
> Das ist die Fundstelle eines erst sehr spät nach dem WW2 gefundenen Soldaten.
> Im Kalltal und drumherum gibts davon noch mehr zu entdecken, alte Panzerketten, Westwall Betonsperren, Bunker etc.
> 
> ...



Ja die gegend ist sehr interessnt. Auch mit dem Bikepark. An einer Tour mit Ortskundigen hätte ich interesse


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2018)

Schöne Zusammenfassung


----------



## sibu (12. März 2018)

Das Jahr hat bei dir ja gut begonnen. Der nächste 200er ist nicht weit: Am 07.04. in Troisdorf-Spich.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2018)

.,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2018)

Boah 99,-  das is heftig.
Wenn man bedenkt das man beim RDHF auf der 115er fürn zwanni startet incl 5x Verpflegung + techn. Service usw usw ....

also bei mir haben die damals auf der Kurstrecke miese gemacht ... und da waren nur 3 Verpflegungen


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2018)

Achtung ! RDHF beinhaltet Trails  und das auch von der wüsten Sorte


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *12.03.2018: ein kleines Lebenszeichen von mir...
> *
> Ich hab mich etwas rar gemacht hier, bin aber nicht untätig gewesen in letzter Zeit. Ganz im Gegenteil. Fast 2000 km hab ich jetzt schon auf dem Tacho für 2018. Leider nicht viel davon auf einem MTB. Das Fully hängt halb zusammen gebaut an der Wand, das Racebike steht schon seit Wochen mit plattem Vorderreifen neben den anderen beiden verstaubten MTB`s. Ein Jammer mögen manche jetzt sagen.
> 
> ...



Von mir bisse mehr als rehabilitiert! ...und wer braucht schon Knie! Falls ja, sag Bescheid - ich horte Ersatzteile!


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2018)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (21. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *21.03.2018: Genussbeiken... herrlich!*
> 
> Den ganzen Winter über habe ich eigentlich nichts anderes gemacht als Kilometer geschrubbt. Gestern war Frühlingsanfang. Heute morgen scheint die Sonne und der Himmel ist blau. Zeit, dass sich was ändert. Ein bisschen Abwechslung zu Radweg und Straße tut bestimmt gut.
> 
> ...



Jürgen, so sollte es eigentlich immer sein!
Werde nun auch langsam die Winterstarre mit leichten Übungen am Rad vertreiben


----------



## f_t_l (21. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>


Pass bloß auf... 



> *Märzwinter*
> *Gefühlt minus 50 Grad, jetzt droht Sonnenbrand*
> *http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...0-grad-jetzt-droht-sonnenbrand-a-1198690.html*


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So gefällt mir das.


SO gefällt uns das gefälligst!...und fein mitte Bikecollegas/coumpelsinen jeteilt....


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2018)

Jürgen, ich brauch Anspornbericht um mich bei de Ehre zu kriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2018)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (26. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Durchfall oder schlechte Bodenverhältnisse am Rother Kopf?



Weder - noch. Das ist der neue Gelsattel


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2018)

...


----------



## f_t_l (26. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> endlich mal von der Couch runter


Ich habe es mir gerade in Flandern bequem gemacht. Ohne Rad, dafür wird geschwommen, gewandert und entspannt 



Center Parcs WiFi eingerichtet, Baguette, Käse und ein Jupiler


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *23.03 - 25.03.2018: Motivationshilfe für den @Pete04
> *
> Mit einem Bericht kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber vielleicht reichen ein paar Fotos vom B-TEAM, dass du dich endlich mal von der Couch runter bewegst.
> 
> ...


Juchhe - Ziel erreicht! Solch übles Gespraddel lässt auf Konsum von roher Rote Beete folgern,
genaues muss der Darmotologe vor Ort aka "Auspuffspezialist" (nitt zu verwechseln mit PIT STOP -
der menschliche Hintern hat keinen Endschalldämpfer!) klären! Fein einmal quer durch ett Gemüse, bedankt dafür!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2018)

...


----------



## f_t_l (18. April 2018)

Schöne Tour


----------



## OIL1977 (18. April 2018)

Sehr schöne Tour und schöner Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir gerade in Flandern bequem gemacht. Ohne Rad, dafür wird geschwommen, gewandert und entspannt Anhang anzeigen 711968
> Center Parcs WiFi eingerichtet, Baguette, Käse und ein Jupiler


Baut Leffe getz auch Käse? Könnte den Führerschein retten! ...nur 200 gr. Hüttenkäse, Herr Wachtmeister!


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2018)

Aussenposten an Trailcheffe: Check, check - Geilorama! Ruppertsberg: Check, check! Ein wundaschönett Portfolio entfaltet,
mir läuft der Pavlowsche Sabber inne Schnute zusammen da hinterherzuhechten! Die eingelagerte Kirmesbesatzung im Tunnel
iss für die Kids blankes Angstszenario - hammers mannisch oft durchquert mit Flankendeckung von Maus & Co. !
Tourenbericht mit Einkehrtipp - mehr kann keiner, Gracias, Compagnero!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2018)

Schönes Toürschjen hast du da gedreht aumen:
Und wie man sieht nix verlernt übers "Dackelschneider" fahren 
löblich auch dein Blick für die Dinge abseits der Wege


----------



## Eifelbewohner (19. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die von Schnippi perfekt ausgearbeitete Tour verdient das Prädikat "Wertvoll"! Die Anstiege sind knackig aber als Belohnung folgt immer ein Trail. Keine sinnlos vernichteten Höhenmeter. So soll das sein. Vielen Dank dafür!


Gerne...schön das es Dir gefallen hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2018)

... wobei die eine kleine Kindergartenspielerei hast du ihm nicht gezeigt


----------



## Eifelbewohner (19. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... wobei die eine kleine Kindergartenspielerei hast du ihm nicht gezeigt


Darf ich nicht...dort ist jetzt das Übungsterrain von ML-Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2018)

Der is in Urlaub also schnell hin


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2018)

Kommunikation iss alles - fahret hinne und plündert!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2018)

Der Verfasser dieser Zeilen hat Handicap! Ihm wurde aus großem Herzen ein Kaffee entrichtet anlässlich trauriger Begebenheit...
Jedoch: Wir arbeitens mal ab!
-Pic1: der Autor zeigt Knackarsch und Selbstbewustsein - tät ich so auch!
-Pic2: bei Familienbildern immer bitte Namen nennen - irgendwann gerät Patentante Rita aussem Fokus (oben, links) und dann
         hasse biss zur nächsten "gelungenen" Abdankung Bällchenbad!
-Pic3: Bewerbunsgfoto! So kenn ich enn, Tolle sitzt, ein BraveBiker vor dem Hörrn!
-Pic4: Hasta La Pista! Hier wird mal wieder (hoffentlich!) dem Vollhonc unter de Lesers klar watt der Jürgen 
         für Schweizer Klappmesser unter de Bikers iss! Er kann Kuchen! Amazonas! Luftaustritt! *Eifel*! Pneumothorax!
         Zapfenstreich und Ruhepuls! Kaum ein Beika mir se kenne kann drüber!
Bedankt für den Ausritt, mon Coffeuer, le Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2018)

Fast hammers uns dett 2. Mal de Woch' getroffen!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2018)

...


----------



## f_t_l (22. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> keiner hat den anderen gesehen


Habe ein paar Rennradler mit Nummern gesehen als wir zum Wandern an die Mosel gefahren sind


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2018)

Der Paule hatte ja schon immer diese Sonnenaffinität! Perfekt aufgedröselt!


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2018)

...


----------



## f_t_l (29. April 2018)

Flotte Runde über den Ring


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Anstieg von Antweiler nach Rodder. Getauft seist du als Col d' Rodder.



War früher was für 1 Minute mit der Fireblade 

Jedenfalls bezahlt man jetzt für ne Runde Ring mit Fahrrad genau soviel wie zu der Zeit als ich mit Nordschleife dübeln aufgehört habe


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meine Verwandtschaft ist von Nohn nach Niederehe umgezogen.


Paule iss futsch! Sofort Plakataktion! Der hat doch nächstes Jahr Kummion! (Im Rheinland säht mer: "Dr Jong jeht mit!")
Feines Tätigkeitsdiagramm - die "Südpatrouille" sichert die Eifelflanken....


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2018)

Noch jemand der de Garasch noch verputzen muss! War mir als Volkesbaustelle so garnitt auffem Schirm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. Mai 2018)

Hi
Ich hab eine Frage....sind diese Karten noch aktuell ?
Zeitweise stimmte Streckenführung und Karte nicht überein,bzw fehlten wichtige Wegekennzeichnung .
Grüße aus Bonn


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zu der schnellen Nachmittagsrunde am Samstag sag ich hier mal lieber nix. Ein Privat-Taxi nach Abbruch der Tour kam auch schon lange nicht mehr vor.



Ich nerv dich jetzt soooo lange bis du es ausprobierst 




Pete04 schrieb:


> Noch jemand der de Garasch noch verputzen muss! War mir als Volkesbaustelle so garnitt auffem Schirm...


verputzte Garage wird überbewertet, ich verputze z.Zt. lieber Sachen vom Grill !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hab eine Frage....sind diese Karten noch aktuell ?
> Zeitweise stimmte Streckenführung und Karte nicht überein,bzw fehlten wichtige Wegekennzeichnung .
> Grüße aus Bonn



Denke da hat sich einiges getan die letzten Jahre, würde mich wundern wenn die noch zu 100% stimmen.
Früher war der trailparkranger hier auch Online. Häbäth hat sich um die Beschilderung gekümmert und von uns hier und da Hinweise bekommen wo was im argen liegt. Denke aber das Projekt dümpelt so vor sich hin da man in Zeiten von Händi und GPS wohl eher auf digitale Navigation setzt.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## sibu (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *07.05.2018: Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann?*


Da wollte ich im Januar im Anschluss an den Eifelmarathon hin, bin aber vom Frost mit eingefrorener Schaltung und Freilauf ausgebremst worden. Ich sehe, dass muss ich dieses Jahr noch nachholen, zumal die Frostgefahr jetzt gebannt zu sein scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## sibu (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @sibu : Schon mal über eine Freilauf-Heizung nachgedacht?  Schaltung wird überbewertet.  Da oben ist es richtig schön, egal mit welchem Rad.


Die Heizung hatte ich anschließend: Im Regional-Express von Gerolstein bis unter die Frostgrenze . Inzwischen habe ich ein neues, wasserfreies Laufrad (zumindest, bis der nächste Regenherbst kommt ...). 


> Mit dem MTB geht da auf den Trails auch so einiges. Ich sach nur Bunkertour.


 Damals hatte ich die breiten Reifen drauf, und die waren wegen der Schneelage auch die richtige Wahl. Heute ist es eine längere Anfahrt, und da wäre das meiste über Straße, und da machen die breiten Schlappen wenig Spass. Aber Frühjahr ist erst mal noch Brevet-Saison, und wenn die vorbei ist, schau ich mal, was geht.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## sibu (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Reines Interesse: Bis wieviel Kilometer fährst du da so?


Das ist ganz langsam gewachsen: Die ersten drei Jahre nur den 200er (so platt wie nach dem allerersten 200er war ich seitdem nicht mehr), dann gleich 200-300-400, wobei der Troisdorfer 400er leichter ist, als der 300er. Der 200er hat 3.000 Höhenmeter, der 300er 4.000, der 400er nur 2.000 und der aktuelle 600er 7.000. 

Nach zwei erfolgreichen 400er habe ich mich auch an den 600er gewagt, und seitdem habe ich ihn fünfmal angefangen, aber bisher nur einmal bis zum Ende gefahren. Das längste was ich bisher überhaupt gefahren bin, war zweimal London-Edinburgh-London, aber hier auch "nur" 1.200 der 1.400 geplanten Kilometer, dann hatte das erste Mal die Kondition nicht ausgereicht, beim zweiten Mal das rechte Knie gestreikt.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *07.05.2018: Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann?*
> 
> "Niemand!" haben wir früher immer gerufen. "Und wenn doch? Dann laufen wir."  Heute hat das Kinderspiel in Zeiten von Terror und Gewalt einen leicht faden Beigeschmack. Mit schwarz vermummten Männern möchte man lieber nichts zu tun haben.  Und wenn man doch in solch ein Gemenge hinein gerät, dann wird`s meist brenzlig.  Aber was red ich da? Meine heutige Tour zum schwarzen Mann der Eifel hat mit Politik und dessen Folgen nichts zu tun.



Super Intro  



jmr-biking schrieb:


>



Irgendwie sind Eure Gesichtsausdrücke nicht so weit auseinander



jmr-biking schrieb:


>


Herrlich Jürgen,muss Dich mal loben das du bei all dem Radfahren immer noch Zeit für ne anständige Tass Kaff und watt leckeresfindest 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meine Kondition und Kraft ist wahrscheinlich das kleinste Problem zumindest nochmal ein kleines 200er Brevet anzugehen. Mein größtes Hinderniss dabei ist mehr der Kopf. Die Motivation ist da, aber beim Durchhaltewille ist es oft problematisch, bei allem was so über die 150 km gehen könnte. Mir fehlt es bei sowas an mentaler Stärke.



Machs dir einfach: das Leben ist viel zu kurz um sich mit sonem langweiligen scheiss abzugeben !


----------



## sibu (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mir fehlt es bei sowas an mentaler Stärke.


 Die wächst mit der Erfahrung. Den 300er habe ich mich auch nur getraut, und weil ich mitten drin wohne, die Gegend kenne, und wusste, dass ich auf der ganzen Strecke höchsten 50 km von zu Hause entfernt bin. 30 km vor dem Ziel bin ich auch abgebogen und 8 km direkt nach Hause gefahren, weil ich vom Zielort anschließend nicht noch mal 30 km zurück radeln wollte. 

Den 400er habe ich gleich nachgelegt, weil der Organisator sagte, dass ein 400er leichter, als der 300er ist. Was die Qualität der Strecke angeht, hat er Recht, was für mich als langsamen Fahrer aber als neue Erfahrung hinzukam, ist das Durchfahren einer Nacht (Brutto ca. 24 h auf dem Rad, die Schnellen haben bei einem 30er Schnitte eine Netto-Fahrzeit von unter 14 h). Was mir damals ganz leicht fiel, war das Bummeln auf den letzten 50 km , weil ich erst passend zur ersten S-Bahn am Zielort ankommen wollte, und die fuhr erst morgens um 6 (drei Stunden vor dem Ende des Zeitlimits). Als der dann geschafft war, hatte ich auch die Gewissheit, einen 600er schaffen zu können. Das hat doch noch mal drei Versuche gebraucht: Das erste Mal hat mich ein PKW bei km 70 abgeräumt (nur Sachschaden), beim zweiten Mal musste zu einem privaten Termin deutlich vor dem Zeitlimit zu Hause sein (bei km 500 mit dem Zug nach Hause), und beim dritten Mal hat es dann gepasst.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das wirklich mal angehen. Das Racebike auf tubeless umrüsten und bei RaR einen 24h Feldversuch starten. Ich denke mal drüber nach...


Also meine Erfahrung sind gut.... Aber achte auf wirklich darauf das der Reifen und Felgen explizit tubeless tauglich sind... Mir ist von ner tublessfelge der testweise aufgezogene alte Reifen bei 6 bar beim einfahren um die Ohren geflogen... Kein Spass! Zum Glück draußen auf der Straße und nicht im Keller...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

Wozu macht man das ? Das hat doch nur noch was mit Zahlen zu tun !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIL1977 (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @sibu: Uff, meinen allergrößten Respekt!  Meine Kondition und Kraft ist wahrscheinlich das kleinste Problem zumindest nochmal ein kleines 200er Brevet anzugehen. Mein größtes Hinderniss dabei ist mehr der Kopf. Die Motivation ist da, aber beim Durchhaltewille ist es oft problematisch, bei allem was so über die 150 km gehen könnte. Mir fehlt es bei sowas an mentaler Stärke.



*DEIN WILLE IST REALITÄT ! *


----------



## DasIch81 (7. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Noch jemand der de Garasch noch verputzen muss! War mir als Volkesbaustelle so garnitt auffem Schirm...



Leider war der Frost letztes Jahr schneller als ich, daher ist die neu Garage noch nicht verputzt. Aber der Verputzer war heute da. Jetzt habe ich erstmal Arbeitsaufträge bekommen  Material ist bereits bestellt.



schraeg schrieb:


> ich verputze z.Zt. lieber Sachen vom Grill !



Das mache ich auch lieber.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2018)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Leider war der Frost letztes Jahr schneller als ich



ja ja das ist mir die letzten 5 Jahre jedes Jahr passiert ... unglaublich !


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2018)

Deine Zeit zwischen Tour und Bericht .... unschlagbar 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kaum aus Kommern draußen, glaube ich meinen Augen nicht zu trauen. Da markiert der Hubi doch tatsächlich seine Trails mit grünen Pfeilen.




Kannst du dich bei den Radrebellen bedanken ... ja ja nur Kreidefarbe die is in drei Wochen wieder weg so der O-Ton eines der Oberrebellen. Aber die haben sich ja jetzt Umweltzschutz, Achtsamkeit und Kodex auf die Agenda geschrieben. Das werden DIE neuen Saubermänner der Nation ... bis zur nächsten Tour da wird dann pietätslos mal eben mit 100Man  durch einen Friedwald geknattert. Super Typen !

So selber schuld wenn man mich so anwirft


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da markiert der Hubi doch tatsächlich seine Trails mit grünen Pfeilen.


Iss wegen Augenlicht! Ich lese hier nix von Visum - und dann auch noch DIE Kultstätte vonne Köters geentert....
Wahrscheinlich hängt dein Bild schon an jedem Laternenpfahl von wegen "Wanted!"...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Deine Zeit zwischen Tour und Bericht .... unschlagbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast doch seine Nummer kannst ja mit ihm Mal einen Ortstermin machen und ihm seine tolle Kreidefarbe vorführen... Würde auch als Schiedsrichter anreisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Rebellen vom Liang Shan Po. Korruption, Intrigen und Plünderungen. Das passt zu ihnen.


Wow, getz gibbet auch bei Political Correctnes Fullgazz! Der Federkiel V2.0 reloaded! Ein klarer Klartext!
(Was mitnichten heisst datt der Verfasser den vermeidet, aber grad kam's gar prall hinüber..., chapeau!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du hast doch seine Nummer kannst ja mit ihm Mal einen Ortstermin machen und ihm seine tolle Kreidefarbe vorführen... Würde auch als Schiedsrichter anreisen...



Das werd ich nich machen das bringt eh nichts. Ich hoffe nur das sie diesmal ohne Schmierereien auskommen !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> So selber schuld wenn man mich so anwirft


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das werd ich nich machen das bringt eh nichts. Ich hoffe nur das sie diesmal ohne Schmierereien auskommen !


Das glaubst doch weder du noch ich...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## f_t_l (11. Mai 2018)

Grüsse von unten (66 m ü. NHN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (12. Mai 2018)

Es sind aber Fagnes ohne r . Komischerweise sagen wir in Ostbelgien "die Hautes Fagnes ", weil Fagne in Französisch weiblich ist. Also La Fagne. Mehrzahl dann Fagnes, also "die Venne", was in Deutsch ja falsch ist..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sowas sieht man nicht all zu oft. Noch dazu sind die Insassen mit passenden Uniformen gekleidet.



Da hatte ich gestern auch welche gesehn an nem Rastplatz bei uns umme Ecke, scheint das irgendwo ein Treffen war.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Signal de Botrange, der heilige Berg der belgischen Radfahrer.



Von da aus hättest du den längsten Downhill von Belgien fahren können: https://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/zum-lesen/18-touren/109-5-mmm-laengster-downhill-von-belgien.html



DocB schrieb:


> Es sind aber Fagnes ohne r . Komischerweise sagen wir in Ostbelgien "die Hautes Fagnes ", weil Fagne in Französisch weiblich ist. Also La Fagne. Mehrzahl dann Fagnes, also "die Venne", was in Deutsch ja falsch ist..



Bei uns sagt man immer: hohes Venn !


----------



## DocB (12. Mai 2018)

bej oss "Venn". Hen oss üwwert Venn jefahren. Datt dat Dengen hüj oss, wees jo nömmes.

Denn wie Jürgen schreibt: wenn man da sich hochschleicht, merkt man von der Höhe kaum was. Selbst von der Woche und den Nebentälern her geht das eigentlich gar nicht so steil rauf. Von Elsenborn her sowieso nicht (der weisse Stein ist eh höher als Botrange ohne Turm).


----------



## DocB (12. Mai 2018)

p.s. das waren noch Geländewagen, keine so SUVs...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (12. Mai 2018)

Der Beschreibung nach ist das aber nicht die schönste Abfahrt... Also nach Malmedy runter an den Seitenbächen der Warche und dann später an ihr entlang scheint mir besser. Gebe aber zu, dass mein Wissen >15Jahre alt ist und womöglich davon einige Sachen gesperrt. aber @schraeg ist doch aktuell DIE Koryphäe...


----------



## f_t_l (12. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>


Da war ich schon ein paar mal wandern. Das Hochmoorgebiet ist faszinierend 



jmr-biking schrieb:


>


Ja, da kann man die Reserven wieder lecker auffüllen. Dazu ein gutes belgisches Bier


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung nach ist das aber nicht die schönste Abfahrt... Also nach Malmedy runter an den Seitenbächen der Warche und dann später an ihr entlang scheint mir besser. Gebe aber zu, dass mein Wissen >15Jahre alt ist und womöglich davon einige Sachen gesperrt. aber
> 
> @schraeg ist doch aktuell DIE Koryphäe...




In der Tat ! Er folgt auch später der Hogne, da sind wir auch mal lang. Da waren die Mitreisenden nach 1km Bikerdreikampf ganz schön am fluchen, die Hoegne muss man mit vorsicht geniessen is nich alles fahrbar da. Aber werde meine "Belgien-Kenntnisse" auch dieses Jahr vertiefen, eigentlich bin ich noch viel zu wenig da, nur 30km bis zur Grenze und dann sone geile Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (13. Mai 2018)

Hoegne-Tal ist super! An sehr heißen Tagen viele Mädels im Bikini, ansonsten ist dort mit erhöhtem Wanderaufkommen zu rechnen. 1-2 Täler nördlich waren gestern die Bedingugen super. Da muss man nicht durch Sumpfgebiete/Bäche wie im Artikel vom Heinsberger, aber bei Nässe ist die Gegend eher zu meiden. Trails sind alle eher langsam und verblockt. Vergleichbares kenne ich auf der deutschen Seite nicht.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2018)

five40 schrieb:


> Vergleichbares kenne ich auf der deutschen Seite nicht.


Ein kurzes Stück von dem Trail von Reinhardstein nach Monschau .... aber das zählt noch nicht wirklich zu D


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und während ich so meinen Bericht schreibe... Velvet weiß einfach, was gut ist!


Ich tipp mir bei Bike-Components die Finger blutisch - allein, ich find keinen fellbesetzten Bikereiniger mit Fluffelohren!


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *21.05.2018: Achtung Werbung!
> *
> Da ich momentan außer Gefecht bin, gibt`s hier nur mal zwei Flyer als Lebenszeichen von mir. Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Leser hier interessant.
> 
> ...



Wie, hast Du etwa den Männerschnupfen?
Pass auf, der kann tödlich enden!
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (21. Mai 2018)

Egal was es ist, gute Besserung oder das Alles gut wird!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Tipps, oh Wissender!  Unn weil die Schnupfenlage eher wirrfuss iss binden mers dich mal in den abendlichen Rosenkranz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2018)

Hoegne-Tal - vollkommen unbekannt, thx für's befruchten!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## five40 (24. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hoegne-Tal - vollkommen unbekannt, thx für's befruchten!


noch etwas weiter im Westen ist einer der schönsten Wildbäche von Belgien: Ninglinspo. Der Pfad ist eher nix mit dem Rad, dafür eignet sich die Umgebung ganz gut.
https://www.vojomag.nl/enduro-van-de-ambleve-2018-martin-maes-blijft-onoverwinnelijk/

Und gleich um die Ecke ist auch noch die berühmte Steigung 'La Redoute'. Besonderheit: Passschild als Stein nach ca. der Hälfte des Anstieges.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2018)

five40 schrieb:


> noch etwas weiter im Westen ist einer der schönsten Wildbäche von Belgien: Ninglinspo


Nenn Bach der nach Hintern klingt, keine Aussicht auf Erfolg, den sicheren Tod vor Augen!? Datt machen wir doch, bedankt!!!
Werde mir 'nen Zwerg mitnehmen bei solch epischer Mission....


----------



## on any sunday (25. Mai 2018)

five40 schrieb:


> noch etwas weiter im Westen ist einer der schönsten Wildbäche von Belgien: Ninglinspo.



Ist da der Name Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## TitusLE (7. Juni 2018)

Das liest sich, als seine deine Knieprobleme behoben? Freut mich für dich


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (7. Juni 2018)

Oh, sweet Heimat!
Ist das Quasi live oder war das letztes Wochenende (macht Sinn wg. Feiertag)?
So ein Mist, da war ich in Wiesenbach südlich von St. Vith, leider am Do. böse überschwemmt (Spoiler!?)



p.s. ich als Belgier fahre nicht so gerne bergauf  aber wenn, dann schon gerne über Trails...


----------



## TitusLE (7. Juni 2018)

Der Schmerz ist ja nicht das Problem. Der signalisiert allerdings, dass das was nicht i. O. und man aufpassen sollte, nicht noch mehr kaputt zu machen.
Aber schön, wenn es dir besser geht.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## TitusLE (7. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber wir hatten unseren Spaß.


Das sieht man an den Bildern. Sehr schöner Bericht. Gefällt


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (7. Juni 2018)

Sehr schön. Die Tour nach Ouren ist ein Klassiker - mir aber inzwischen zu Trail-arm. Auf jeden Fall aber konditionell fordernd, meinen Respekt dafür.
p.s. von Ouren aus kann man über sehr schöne Trails immer an der Our entlang nach Tintesmühle und weiter Richtung Luxemburger Schweiz fahren. Das schafft man dann aber nicht an einem Tag wieder zurück nach St. Vith . Dafür gibts dort noch mehr Bofferding oder Diekirch oder..
Prost! - Ä jooden!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2018)

Mann, Mann, Mann! Ein Grün zum Reinbeissen, massig neue Info's über unsere Nachbarlandschaften, keine Aussicht auf Erfolg -
watt willste mehr! Absolut klasse mal so im Nix der Woche 'ne gepflegte 3-Tages-Tour zu moderieren....
Kann ich des Trosses gehisste Fahne mal von der anderen Seite sehn - hat dann doch vermutlich weniger HM!?
Man wird uns über kurz oder lang eine gewisse Panzeraffinität vorwerfen... Wegen dem Hubi seine "Fruchtschale" mach ich 
mir keine Sorgen, abber kann Centurion Haubitze? Mit dem Wetta ordentlich Schwein gehabt, da iss ja die eine und andere
ordentliche Gewitterfront durchgezogen die letzten Tage - gespannt auf Tag 3 vom Stoßtrupp Gold, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2018)

Huch, Zauberei - da isser ja schon, der Teil 3! "Bofferding" übersetzt mein Mentalübersetzer als Stossdämpfer,
nitt datt da mal die falsche Flüssischkeit getankt wurde! Tolles Unterfangen, hoffe die Truppe hat jetz Entsatz
unn alle Pluten sinn zurück inne STOV!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2018)

Haltet Stand!!!


----------



## DocB (8. Juni 2018)

Ardennenoffensive ist ja lustig als Name, aber irgendwie mir ein bisschen zu gewalttätige Rhetorik. Ausserdem ganz unerfolgreiche und unsinnige Unternehmung, ganz im Gegensatz zur Bike-Tour..


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Ardennenoffensive ist ja lustig als Name, aber irgendwie mir ein bisschen zu gewalttätige Rhetorik. Ausserdem ganz unerfolgreiche und unsinnige Unternehmung, ganz im Gegensatz zur Bike-Tour..



Jo das hatte ich mir "damals" auch gedacht daher für "Ardennen-Trail-Offensive" entschieden. Auch nicht viel besser.. oder halt Ardennencross

https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.com/2015/06/ardennen-trail-offensive-etappe-1.html
https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.com/2015/06/ardennen-trail-offensive-etappe-2.html
https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.com/2015/06/ardennen-trail-offensive-etappe-3.html

Aber es ist wie es ist man kann manche Sachen halt nicht rückgängig machen daher finde ich es auch nicht schlimm sie beim Namen zu nennen. Siehe den Rummel ums z.B. die Rommel-Kaserne  Man darfs halt nur nicht ins lächerliche ziehen find ich


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## TitusLE (8. Juni 2018)

Mir fiel das Thema natürlich beim Lesen auch auf und ich dachte auch "Aha, da kommt die Bundeswehr zum Vorschein", habe das aber nicht gleich negativ bewertet. Beim Lesen kam bei mir auch deutlich das zwinkernde Auge an unter dem der ganze Text stand.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass ich hier das Maß nicht überschritten habe.


Von mir also Zustimmung dazu


----------



## f_t_l (8. Juni 2018)

@jmr-biking : Tolle Tour


----------



## DocB (8. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn das anders gesehen wird, dann tut es mir leid. Es war nicht gewollt.


Irgendwie habe ich das gar nicht so gemeint, bin gar kein Nationalist oder Pazifist oder so. Name ist ja auch echt witzig.
Gestört hatte mich die Häufung "erobern", "Rückzugsgefechte" usw., das war mir irgenwie zu viel. Vielleicht war ich auch nur schlecht drauf eben .
Nein, Du hast das Maß nicht überschritten.
p.s. könnte mir ja egal sein, die Belgier haben ja offiziell den Krieg gewonnen


----------



## DocB (8. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nidrum


Gedicht der Einheimischen:
"Oh Elsenborn, oh Elsenborn, dich schuf der Herr in seinem Zorn.
Da dreht er sich auch noch herum und schuf das dreckige Nid(e)rum"
Ja, der Eifler ist schon mal etwas derb in seiner Ausdrucksweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2018)

Belgien, immer eine Offensive wert.  Feldstecher sind für mich Ferngläser, wird auch noch heute verwendet. Oder gibt es da noch andere Bedeutungen im wehrhaften Bereich?


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2018)

Klar "Feldstecher" bietet auch Verwechslungspotential


----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. Juni 2018)

Heute Morgen ein bisschen Ahreifel...Rech ---- Pfingsttal über Schöneberg Sendeanlage.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. Juni 2018)

Sorry, Oldschool....  
Bin aber nicht die ganze Runde gefahren,die Beträgt 55km/1390hm.
Heute war's die Hälfte.


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Klar "Feldstecher" bietet auch Verwechslungspotential


Ferkel!

Nö, Nö - Der Jürgen hat nur die Mottovorlage jenutzt Biketouren in 'nen gewissen Rahmen
zu stellen - unn iss formidabel gelungen, find ich! Da kann hier und da schon mal watt
missverständlich rüberkommen, abber im großen Kontext iss immer alles tacko...
Wie heißt's heute so gerne inne Politik: ...wurde aus dem Kontext gerissen... gerne überbewertet....formidable Tour, und herzlichen Gruß anne Pioniere:
Neben dem Errichten von Northshores direkt auch noch die Flora von Nessel und Distel
zu pflanzen zeugt von perfekter Geländeanalyse! Bei dem eher süffisant geschilderten
Anstieg gen Reinhardtstein ereilt mich ein seichter Brechhusten! Aussem Nix kommend
türmt datt Dingen wie Obersdorf gen Alpenhauptkamm - mein Reschpekt für de Weggefährten...Mit dickem Dank für Raushauen vom "Gemetzel", (SATIRE!),
der Pete....


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Klar "Feldstecher" bietet auch Verwechslungspotential


Ha, gerade sagen 'se inne ZDF-Doku: Fast alles hat beim Elefanten mimm Rüssel zu tun - da lagste ja doch irgendwie richtig!


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2018)

Heul nicht ! Fahr ! Regnet doch erst einen Tag


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Klar "Feldstecher" bietet auch Verwechslungspotential


Ich kenne das aus den Bund Zeiten noch als DF Doppelfernrohr...


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juni 2018)

Verdammt!





Dachte, ich hätt' im Dreisbachtal enn Patent-pending erworben! Bei genauer Analyse hab' ich da abber
immerhin die Sommervariante mit ordentlich Belüftung abgegriffen, du hass: "Cryin in the Rain"! Hier auch (wenn er schon mitte Elly bricht!...) Plan B:




Kräutahex reloaded - ganz klar, Frouw hat dafür weder Frisur noch Helm!...
Ride on, stay UV-jeschützt, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



Haste einen beim kacken erwischt oder woher der erschrockene Gesichtsausdruck ?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2018)

..


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (13. Juni 2018)

Schöner Thread! - Aber was ist "Regen"?! - Sowas kennen wir nur noch aus Erzählungen. 
Mein Rad hat seit 500 Kilometern keine Wäsche mehr bekommen und es liegt eine (staubige Patina) über Allem.

Dafür haben wir von Oktober bis März keine zweit Tage ohne Regen gehabt. Daher finde ich das jetzt auch mal gerecht, dass wir "Euer" Wetter bekommen haben. - Der Irrtum wird bestimmt bald korrigiert. 

Happy biking!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2018)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (18. Juni 2018)

Große Runde hätte ich jetzt so aus der Lamäng auf mehr als 53 geschätzt - aber hat es bestimmt auch in sich gehabt (Warchetal, hinter Sourbrodt übers Venn).
Viel Trails auf der kleinen Runde?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab nur kurz auf die Karte geguckt und deshalb gar nicht registriert, dass es eine völlig neue Strecke ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange das so ist, denn in den letzten 2 Jahren war ich leider nicht hier.



Die variieren von Jahr zu Jahr. Mal viel Übungsplatz, mal bis Monschau, dann auch mal an der Hill entlang.
Die die ihr da gefahren seid bin ich glaub ich 2010 mal gefahren, meine Herren ist ja schon 9 Jahre her das ich das erste mal da war 

Bevor du die 53er abfährst kann ich dir auch einen der Termine bei der gghf.be empfehlen, die sind noch belgischer  

EDIT: die 53er sieht so aus als ob die den TroMaret hoch fahren, sehr lustig


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2018)

Jou die finden ja meist auch nur Sonntags statt, is bei mir auch immer son Ding


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (18. Juni 2018)

Komisch, in D ist immer Sa der Bike-tag, in Belgien immer der So!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2018)

In der tat ! Die Startzeit sieht interessant aus  passt aber leider nicht ganz ins WE Konzept 
Am 24.6. findet auch der RDHF statt



DocB schrieb:


> Komisch, in D ist immer Sa der Bike-tag, in Belgien immer der So!


Kann man so 100% auch nicht festlegen, kenne auch viele die So fahren, viele Veranstaltungen wie Marathons und CTFs finden auch Sonntags statt. Meiner Meinung nach ist aber MTB in B viel populärer und hat viel mehr Akzeptanz


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aha, dürfen wir uns auf einen schönen Bericht freuen?


Nein hab ich momentan nix für drauf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bin leider in Österreich verhindert. Davon wird`s auch Berichte geben. Ob die hier Anklang finden, weiß ich noch nicht.


 www.rennrad-News.de


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## sibu (19. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das VTT sagt mir jetzt nix


 Ernsthaft? VTT = Vélo tout terrain = MTB


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heppenbach


Das sollte dann sehr viel im Tal der Amel stattfinden, außerdem im Ommerscheider Wald, größtes zusammenhängendes Waldgebiet Belgiens soweit ich weiß. So richtig viele Trails kenne ich da nicht, aber mein Wissen ist auch schon 25 Jahre alt.
Ich bin "leider" im Schwarzwald oder an der schwäbischen Albkante unterwegs 
p.s der Ommerscheider Wald ist zwischen Amel und Our, könnte also auch noch Ri. Grenze D-B gehen (Our ist +/- Grenzfluss). Jürgen kennt sich da aus, einige offiziellen Ostbelgien-Routen gehen da lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## DocB (20. Juni 2018)

lohnt sich die Gegend? Trails? Kenne ich gar nicht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2018)

Wenn du gerne Stau auf Trails hast fahr hin 
Dachte immer das es irgendwann weniger wird mit diesen Büffelherden.
Die Fahrrad Frikadellen aus BAM, kettenfetter, Tour der Stau in Wisskirchen, OberFahrer, Einrührer Stau-Tour. Die bewegen sich teilweise auch auf dünnem Eis ! Aber die haben ja alle ein dickes fell


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2018)

Achso dat is ne CTF ... das läuft besser


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich mache keine Werbung für geführte Touren, weil ich solche Großgruppenfahrten auch nicht mag. Der Flyer vom Team Oberahr diente nur der Veranschaulichung, dass die doch nicht gemeinsame Sache machen.



Deswegen hatte ich es gleichgestellt. Und wenn schon ... scheiss drauf das sind die Kalorien nicht wert die man dafür beim tippen verbraucht 
Wobei dem Team Oberahr muss man ja zu gute halten das die auch viel für Kinder und so machen. Dagegen sind die Fahrrad-Frikadellen nur schwätzer


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2018)

Ja, wo kämen mers denn da hin wenn mer nitt die Compangneros unterstützen! Live long & sprosper, sachten schon de Vulkanier!
1) Aldi als Sponsor!
2) Zweckgebundene Biker-Ehe ruut-wieß, im Kölner Raum ein Must-have!
3) ein bekennender Hausmann vorm Klingelschild!
4) ein Mahl für Zwölf (Pete's, isst wie Goldhamster...) verzehrt von Zweien....
5) Geburtstagsauswahlkindertisch bei Globetrotter - wow, you've done it!
6) How-to-Flucht-vorm-Weißen-Hai - formidabel umgesetzt und bei Klimaerwärmung Thema bis inne Mur!
7) Flaggenparade netto, also ohne Menschheit...
8) Ursprungsorientiertes Flüchtlings-Launchpaket - datt toppt alles!
Mer drücken dem Aspiranten die  und hoffen auf Finalpics, ride on, schultert KumpelsIenen, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich bin ergriffen: eindeutig hostest Du da Sylvester Stallone! Wenn ett nitt Sixpack iss sind's die Ackubatterien für die Flußbeleuchtung! Beim Sportografpic bin ich sicher: gut programmiert! Jedoch, hier endlich datt Tuch vonne Glaskugel:
Lemmy Kilminster aka El Machina vonne Motörhead iss nich doud - er wechselte nur die Seite des Weges!
Iss jetzt schweigsamer Nachtwächter anne Mur! Ich hab' so watt geahnt....If you like to gamble! Stay tuned, scouted Visagen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2018)

Chapeau, ich ziehe den Hut! Die "Warm-mach-Kilometer" reichen mir schon! Ich denk ja oldschool-26-zöllisch auf meim Puky,
möge die Macht mit IHM sein! Respekt, so'n Event zu stemmen, wir bleiben fasziniert am Ball!


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2018)

Hochachtung vor seiner Leistung ! Für mich wäre das an 3 tagen schon unvorstellbar ... an einem Stück ist das für mich so vorstellbar wie Einsteins Relativitätstheorie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (6. Juli 2018)

Glückwunsch zu der Leistung!
Respekt!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2018)

Je suis von de Söck! Ein wahnsinnig authentischer Rennbericht ausse bekannten Feder... Wahnsinn - mit Nightclimb über
Gletscher, datt iss kaum mehr topbar....hab's 3x gelesen um allet aufzusaugen! Rezension: Eier-Karte braucht der
Compagnero nimmer, hatter definitivo bewiesen - er hat die Eier-Card! Ride on, der Pete - nach 2 Talsperren im Besitz
der Mensch-kann-auch-wie-Hund-am-Wegesrand-Card...


----------



## dominik_bsl (8. Juli 2018)

Yeah, coole Sache! Gratulation von mir an den Finisher und natürlich auch an den Supporter. Dieser Job ist auch nicht ohne... (kenne beide Seiten aus eigener Erfahrung von ähnlichen Veranstaltungen). Und Schwimmen in 14° kalten Wasser ist natürlich auch nicht ohne!

Apropos Aldi und Sponsor: Szenekenner wissen, dass auch ein Lidl-Läufer beim AutXtri unterwegs war ;-)

LG,
Dominik


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## dominik_bsl (8. Juli 2018)

Soll heissen, ihr wurdet bezahlt, dass ihr deren "Essen" zu euch genommen habt?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. August 2018)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. August 2018)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (3. August 2018)

"Spielt das selbe Lied nochmal"...

Ach her je... Es war einfach wieder genial mit euch allen. Ich glaube man sollte das nochmal wiederholen....
Vielleicht diesmal mit einer anderen Band.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (4. August 2018)

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch mal Lust hier dran teilzunehmen:
http://www.stoeffel-race.de/infos/stoeffel-race-24h-mtb/


----------



## OIL1977 (5. August 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *27.07.-29.07.2018: Rad am Ring 2018, Teil 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann muss ich nächstes Jahr wohl auch mal mitfahren ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (17. August 2018)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (17. August 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *04.08.2018: Der König der Berge fährt Traktor*
> 
> Es ist Samstag und mir ist nach getaner Arbeit etwas langweilig. Draußen mal wieder ne Affenhitze, aber was solls, ne kleine, schnelle Runde geht immer. Etwas Tempo machen, das 1. Nerother-3 Stunden- Rennen ist ja bald. Also auf zu ner kleinen Wirtschaftswegrunde und 2 Strava KOM's einheimsen.
> Es rollt sich gut. Ich fahre keine besonders schöne Tour. Den ersten KOM von Oberbettingen nach Basberg habe ich geknackt. Eine kurze Pause, etwas Iso-Drink nachschütten, denn meine Kehle ist trocken. Ein als Radweg ausgeschilderter Wirtschaftsweg verbindet die Orte Basberg und Lissendorf. Auf dieser Strecke ist auch ein KOM zu holen. Den schaffe ich locker, denke ich mir noch. An der höchsten Stelle habe ich es geschafft, jetzt nur noch mit Knallgas runter zur Straße. Dieser KOM wird auch meiner! Ich trete volle Kanne in die Pedale und dann passiert es. Auf Höhe der Grüngutstelle kommt mir ein Traktor entgegen.
> ...



Wünsche Dir, dass Du ganz schnell wieder gesund wirst, gute Besserung!!!
Gruß,
Lupo

PS: Sch..., kann´s einfach nicht glauben!


----------



## f_t_l (17. August 2018)

@jmr-biking 
Komm wieder auf die Beine. 
Ganz viele Genesungswünsche 
Stefan


----------



## sibu (17. August 2018)

Mann was machst du für Sachen - Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,
Wünsche Dir alles gute das du möglichst schnell wieder der "alte" wirst, einen kernigen Eifler wie dich kriegt man so schnell nich klein. Für die Rehatour nehme ich mir schon mal frei


----------



## DocB (17. August 2018)

Oh Mannomann, alles erdenklich Gute und ich werde Deine Berichte vermissen - bis Du wieder da bist! Het hätt noch ens joot jejangen!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. August 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,

alles alles Gute und komm wieder auf die Beine. Ich konnte es kaum glauben als ich das oben gelesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potti133 (17. August 2018)

Alles Gute und beste Genesungswünsche us Kölle !!


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2018)

Aber Traktor hat doch gar kein Klickpedal, du alter Technikfetischist!...ich nehm dich in mein Morgen-, Mittags- und Abendjebet!...und  weil DU ett bist - auch noch zum Kaffee bei Tante Käthe... - der Schnitter schafft keinen Federkielschwinger,
lass ett Dich gesacht sein! Stay am Stück, der Pete! Mann, Mann, Mann...Watt für'n Unsinn so Erwachsene machen...


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2018)

Lass datt mit den KOM's doch zünftig die Jugend, Geschätzter! Nimm POMMES! (Pointen mystisch mehrender Erfahrungen, systembedingt)  Füllt auch Fotoalbum,
hat aber weniger Response...ein Traktat für mein Laktat...(Autsch- so unverwundbar simmer scheint's doch nich als Resultat aus der "letzten" Feldmesse!)..der Pete. Geh niemals auffe Bettpfanne, die hat sich der Teufel ausgedacht, Froind!


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2018)

Dürfen kleinstdenkliche Federschwingernetzwerke vorstellig werden zu Kondolenz! Nelkenstrauß? Essensgutschein? 
Wäschegutscheine? Wo hat der Taktorenfetischist denn sein Haupt gebettet?  Alles in Ruhe, der Pete (Arbeitstitel: Heulsuse...)


----------



## classictrailer (19. August 2018)

Hallo Jürgen, ich war ganz geschockt als ich das erfahren habe. Ich wünsche dir alles alles gute und laß dir die notwendige Zeit. Man wird nicht jünger, das Leben dafür aber auch nicht langweiliger. Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn wir mal wieder eine Tasse Kaffee und ein leckeres Stück Kuchen zusammen genießen. Halt die Ohren steif. Gruß aus dem Pott.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (19. August 2018)

Was für eine Schrecksekunde beim Lesen....war zur (fast) gleichen Zeit in Neroth mit meinem Kleinen Zelten (oberhalb des Steinbruchs).
Alles gute......
Ein paar Impressionen aus deiner (unserer)Heimat an dein Krankenbett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2018)

Das klingt und ist aber richtig übel. Dann wünsche ich Dir gute Genesung und das keine Einschränkungen zurück bleiben. Wenn anscheinend der "Motor" und die "Luftversorgung" betroffen sind, wird die Reha bestimmt nicht einfach. Dagegen waren meine 10 Monate auf Krücken wahrscheinlich nur etwas unbequem.


----------



## Fischie (20. August 2018)

Auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen - ich habe Deine Berichte immer sehr gern gelesen und verfolgt - vielen DANK und natürlich ALLES GUTE und eine schneller Genesung!!!! 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## schmitr3 (20. August 2018)

Alles Gute! Ich hoffe, doch nochmal was hier zu lesen - von dir!


----------



## 007ike (21. August 2018)

Wünsche Dir auch alles Gute und eine gute Genesung!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (22. August 2018)

Werde ganz schnell wieder Gesund...und freu Dich auf schönen die Dinge die da noch kommen!


----------



## TitusLE (22. August 2018)

Oh Mann, da liest man mal ein paar Tage nicht die letzten Einträge und dann das.
Ich drücke dir alle zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen, dass du wieder vollständig hergestellt wirst und wünsche dir alles erdenklich Gute.


----------



## H-P (24. August 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wer mich persönlich kennt, weiß, dass ich ein zäher Bursche bin und alles tun werde, damit ich wieder auf die Beine komme. Ich mach jetzt hier mal das Licht aus.



Kenne dich leider nicht persönlich, bin mir aber sicher, das du bald wieder fit bist und drücke dir feste die Daumen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. August 2018)

Lese jetzt erst....alles erdenklich Gute und beste Genesungswünsche ins Universum gesendet!


----------



## Schaafi89 (29. August 2018)

Werde ganz schnell wieder Gesund ! Der Wald und das Bike warten auf Dich, lass Dir Zeit !

Alles Gute & eine rasche Genesung.


----------



## Der_Graue (26. September 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,
hoffe dir geht es mittlerweile besser!
Wünsche Dir eine 100% Genesung!
Gruß, Lupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (26. September 2018)

Schließe mich an!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Immer wieder besten Dank für eure Genesungswünsche! Aber ich muss hier leider schreiben, dass das Bike und die ganzen Berichte der letzten Jahre für mich seit dem Unfall keine Rolle mehr spielen. Um wieder annähernd eine Lebensqualität zu erreichen, stehen für mich ganz andere Dinge im Vordergrund.
> Deswegen bleibt es dabei. Hier ist Ende im Gelände. Mein Tagesablauf wird durch andere Dinge bestimmt. Da ist kein Platz mehr für biken.
> Machts gut, Jungs!



Wünsche Dir alles gute und weiterhin viel Erfolg bei allem was du jetzt durchmachen musst.
Wenn du je wieder in der Lage sein solltest wieder Gedanken in Richtung bike zu fassen ... du weisst ja wo du uns hirnis findest 
Stay Strong !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. September 2018)

Das ist traurig und tragisch Jürgen. Ich wünsche Dir für die Zukunft alles Gute und viel Kraft auf dem steinigen Weg.


----------



## Laktathunter (27. September 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *04.08.2018: Der König der Berge fährt Traktor*
> 
> Es ist Samstag und mir ist nach getaner Arbeit etwas langweilig. Draußen mal wieder ne Affenhitze, aber was solls, ne kleine, schnelle Runde geht immer. Etwas Tempo machen, das 1. Nerother-3 Stunden- Rennen ist ja bald. Also auf zu ner kleinen Wirtschaftswegrunde und 2 Strava KOM's einheimsen.
> Es rollt sich gut. Ich fahre keine besonders schöne Tour. Den ersten KOM von Oberbettingen nach Basberg habe ich geknackt. Eine kurze Pause, etwas Iso-Drink nachschütten, denn meine Kehle ist trocken. Ein als Radweg ausgeschilderter Wirtschaftsweg verbindet die Orte Basberg und Lissendorf. Auf dieser Strecke ist auch ein KOM zu holen. Den schaffe ich locker, denke ich mir noch. An der höchsten Stelle habe ich es geschafft, jetzt nur noch mit Knallgas runter zur Straße. Dieser KOM wird auch meiner! Ich trete volle Kanne in die Pedale und dann passiert es. Auf Höhe der Grüngutstelle kommt mir ein Traktor entgegen.
> ...


Furchtbare Storry, ich bin traurig und betroffen...ich hoffe der Leidensweg geht vorüber und aus Schmerz wird wieder Leidenschaft (für was auch immer)

Gute Besserung


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## f_t_l (1. Januar 2019)

Schön von dir zu hören.
Alles Gute für 2019 

Stefan


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Januar 2019)

SUPER!!!
Es freut mich sehr zu hören, dass es Dir wieder einigermassen gut geht!
Wünsche dir weiterhin gute Besserung und ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2019!

Liebe Grüße,
Lupo


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Januar 2019)

Schön das es Dir besser geht Jürgen, alles gute für 2019!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2019)

Toll! Alles Gute, Dir und deinem Schatz!


----------



## at021971 (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,

Es freut mich zu lesen, dass Du den sehr schweren Unfall relativ gut überstanden hast und es scheinbar mit Deiner Gesundheit stetig bergauf geht. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin eine gute Besserung, dass Dein Leben wieder so lebenswert und unbeschwert wird wie vor dem Unfall und das wir Dich hier irgendwann auch wieder auf einer Biketour erleben werden. Bis dahin weiterhin gute Besserung und trotz allem ein glückliches und dabei gesunderes Jahr 2019!

Thomas


----------



## TitusLE (1. Januar 2019)

Obwohl ich dich nicht persönlich kenne  habe ich in den letzten Monaten oft an dich gedacht und mich gefragt, wie es dir geht. Es freut mich, dass du den schweren Unfall so weit gut überstanden hast und wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung bist. 
Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2019)

Hey Jürgen,
schön das du wieder den weg ins Forum gefunden hast ... so einen zähen Eifler kriegt man so schnell nicht klein 
Ein harter und langer Weg den du ( und deine Frau ! ) da gegangen bist ! 
Ich hoffe ihr beiden haltet weiter den eingeschlagenen Kurs das du bald wieder zusammen mit deinem Schatzi durch die Wälder radeln kannst 
Dann werden wir auch mal unsere angedachte "Forenbardenrunde" nachholen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo Jürgen.

Schön zu lesen, dass du den schrecklichen Unfall nun schon größtenteils gut weg gesteckt hast. 
Ganz großes Kompliment. 

Bist ein echt zäher Hund.

Dann wünsche ich dir für 2019, dass es so positiv weiter geht, und du recht bald wieder im Mountainbikesattel sitzt.


----------



## karthäuser (1. Januar 2019)

Toll wieder von Dir zu lesen. Weiterhin gute Besserung und alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2019)

...da waren's wieder DREI!Endlich wird an der "Südflanke" wieder wieder ein Kiel geschwungen -
sei's auch derzeit nur ein "Federchen"!


----------



## Fischie (1. Januar 2019)

Puuuhhh, krasse Geschichte - wünsche Dir weiterhin so gute und schnelle Genesung!!!


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (1. Januar 2019)

Schön das zu lesen. Unbekannterweise weiterhin gute Besserung!
Ich habe mir deinen Bericht des Unfalls öfter durchgelesen und jedes Mal wurde mir ganz anders, so schnell kann es passieren!
Daher meine besten Wünsche für die Zukunft und ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## classictrailer (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo Jürgen freut mich wieder etwas von dir zu lesen und zu sehen, dass du auf einem sehr guten Weg der Besserung bist. Dir und deiner Familie wünsche ich alles Gute und Zufriedenheit. Vielleicht sieht man sich im Sommer ja mal wieder. Gruß aus dem Pott.


----------



## potti133 (2. Januar 2019)

Unbekannterweise wünsche ich Dir ein Frohes Neues Jahr, Jürgen!
Klasse, wieder von Dir hier zu lesen und so positiv von Deiner bisherigen Genesung zu erfahren.
Für 2019 - ganz viel Gesundheit !!

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## gruener-Frosch (2. Januar 2019)

Sehr schöne und gute Nachrichten - auch von mir unbekannterweise (stimmt ja nur zu 50% , weil durch Deine Berichte ich Dich ja kenne   ) weiterhin so eine erfolgreiche Heilung und ein gutes unfallfreies 2019.


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Januar 2019)

Gänsehaut!

Zeigt welch ein Kämpfer du bist...ich drücke rdir die Daumen


----------



## H-P (2. Januar 2019)

Alles gute für 2019 ...ob zu Fuß oder mit dem Bike, es geht Bergauf, das ist das Wichtigste.


----------



## downi (2. Januar 2019)

Da bin ich mal fast 1 1/2 Jahre weg, fang wieder langsam an, wunder mich wo der @jmr-biking ist, und lese sowas.

Gute Besserung, komm wieder hoch. Wünsch Dir von Herzen alles erdenklich machbare. 

Und hey, Joe Cocker wäre nicht Joe Cocker ohne seine Stimme


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> wie sich das bei mir weiter entwickelt und weiß noch nicht wohin die Reise geht.



Ich habs doch immer gesacht: Erlebnis statt Ergebnis !


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2019)

Wenn man sonst keine Hobbys hat ist das Ok was der macht  meist bleiben bei Ultra Sportler ja ein paar andere Sachen auf der Strecke. Jeder Tag hat leider nur 24h


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## H-P (7. Januar 2019)

Klettersteige finde ich auch interessant und die an der Mosel gehen sicher noch für mich. 
Wenn es höher wird, wie in den Alpen, macht mir die Höhenangst einen Strich durch die Rechnung...letztes Jahr noch erlebt beim wandern.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## H-P (7. Januar 2019)

Ich war einmal in der Situation, das ich Panik bekommen habe, muss nicht sein und drehe dann lieber frühzeitig ab. Beim Biken ist es meistens ok, Goldseetrail, Uina Schlucht usw. waren kein Problem.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## H-P (8. Januar 2019)

Stimmt, der Weg ist aber auch noch breit genug, wenn es schmäler wird und dann noch viel Abgrund wird es schwierig bei mir.

Aber zur Mosel muss ich auch unbedingt mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Aber zur Mosel muss ich auch unbedingt mal.



Können mal zur Hubertushöhe nach Cochem per Bike 
Danach hast du auch keine Höhenangst mehr


----------



## H-P (8. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Können mal zur Hubertushöhe nach Cochem per Bike
> Danach hast du auch keine Höhenangst mehr



Ok, ich vertrau dir.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Ok, ich vertrau dir.



Aber nicht das du mir vor Angst aufs Oberrohr kletterst


----------



## H-P (8. Januar 2019)

Niemals.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Können mal zur Hubertushöhe nach Cochem per Bike
> Danach hast du auch keine Höhenangst mehr



Stimmt   Oder Pinnerkreuz runter zum Bahnhof


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Januar 2019)

Jürgen der Breva Weinweg bei Ernst Bruttig-Frankel ist auch nett. Zwar in dem Sinne kein Steig aber teilweise sehr schmal, Stufen und immer im Steilhang lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Januar 2019)

Na dann willkommen back in the Saddle.

Deinem Spendenaufruf kann ich leider nicht helfen. Renne der Kondition selber permanent hinterher.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2019)

Sauber Jürgen 
Kondi kann ich auch nich spenden aber nen großen Lappen Bauchfett


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Januar 2019)

Mmmmh. Lecker.


----------



## karmakiller (24. Januar 2019)

Dein Unfall hat mich sehr bewegt (wie schnell es gehen kann!) und die Posts danach klangen für mich nicht so , als ob man dich noch mal auf einem Bike sehen würde.
Umso unerwarteter und schöner diese Bilder zu sehen und Berichte zu lesen.
Das hatte ich gar nicht erwartet .
Wo auch immer es dich sportlich hinzieht : genieß es  weiterhin viel Spaß und alles Gute


----------



## S-H-A (24. Januar 2019)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Dein Unfall hat mich sehr bewegt (wie schnell es gehen kann!) und die Posts danach klangen für mich nicht so , als ob man dich noch mal auf einem Bike sehen würde.
> Umso unerwarteter und schöner diese Bilder zu sehen und Berichte zu lesen.
> Das hatte ich gar nicht erwartet .
> Wo auch immer es dich sportlich hinzieht : genieß es  weiterhin viel Spaß und alles Gute



+1


----------



## TitusLE (24. Januar 2019)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Dein Unfall hat mich sehr bewegt (wie schnell es gehen kann!) und die Posts danach klangen für mich nicht so , als ob man dich noch mal auf einem Bike sehen würde.
> Umso unerwarteter und schöner diese Bilder zu sehen und Berichte zu lesen.
> Das hatte ich gar nicht erwartet .
> Wo auch immer es dich sportlich hinzieht : genieß es  weiterhin viel Spaß und alles Gute


Den Worten schließe ich mich vollumfänglich an.
Und was die Form angeht: Das kommt mit der Zeit wieder. Ist doch schön, dass du jetzt erstmal wieder auf dem Rad sitzt.
Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @karmakiller, @S-H-A und @TitusLE  :
> Für mich waren die letzten 6 Monate im Grunde genommen wie eine Berg- und Talfahrt. Körperlich eher weniger, sondern psychisch. Bei einem Schlüsselbeinbruch oder einem Trümmerbruch am Bein kann man sich im allgemeinen eher was drunter vorstellen, aber was bitte schön passiert mit einem bei nem zertümmerten Kehlkopf und abgerissenem Stimmband??? Was meine Knochenbrüche an ging, war das eher ne Nebensache. Für mich war es nach dem Unfall die größte psychische Belastung nicht mehr sprechen und essen zu können. Ich hatte unheimlich viel Glück, dass ich in der Uniklinik Aachen an einen begnadeten Arzt geraten bin, der sich an die OP rangetraut hat und sich nicht dazu entschieden hat, alles einfach zu entfernen. So einen Fall wie mich gibt`s nur sehr selten, sagte er zu uns.
> Als ich die ersten Posts nach dem Unfall geschrieben hatte, war ich zwar schon opperiert, durfte und konnte aber nicht sprechen und hing zur Nahrungsaufnahme an der Magensonde. Es gab unterschiedliche Aussagen zu meiner Entwicklung für die Zukunft. Manche haben mich ganz schön niedergeschmettert.
> Aber tief in meinem Innern hab ich das nicht so hinnehmen wollen. Ich wollte mich nicht verrückt machen lassen. Deshalb habe ich schon sehr früh ausprobiert, was geht und was nicht. Am besten ging das mit dem Essen. Pürrierte Nahrung, wie man sie eigentlich bei einer Kostaufbau ne längere Zeit bekommt, habe ich einfach übergangen.
> ...



Du bist echt ein Kämpfer.
An deinem Willen sollten sich viele mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## TitusLE (24. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hatte unheimlich viel Glück, dass ich in der Uniklinik Aachen an einen begnadeten Arzt geraten bin, der sich an die OP rangetraut hat und sich nicht dazu entschieden hat, alles einfach zu entfernen. So einen Fall wie mich gibt`s nur sehr selten, sagte er zu uns.


Nachdem du geschrieben hast, was du genau für Verletzungen hattest, habe ich das natürlich meiner Frau erzählt. Die war in ihrem früheren Leben Krankenschwester und sagte auch gleich, dass das aber eine verdammt seltene Geschichte sei. Als geborene Aachenerin war sie immer schon völlig überzeugt vom Uni-Klinikum in Aachen, obwohl sie nie dort gearbeitet hat. Nach deinen Schilderungen scheint ja was dran zu sein. Zumindest dein Arzt scheint echt gut gewesen zu sein.


jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Bike muss warten...


Nachdem, was dir passiert ist, ist es doch schön, dass es nicht vergeblich warten muss. Du hast geschrieben, dass die in den letzten Monaten viele Gedanken durch den Kopf gegangen sind und du einiges jetzt anders siehst. Nachvollziehbar. Aber so, wie sich das jetzt bei dir rausliest, wirst du wieder auf's Rad steigen und früher oder später wieder deine gewohnten Runden drehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## karmakiller (24. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich setze mir immer kleine Ziele. Sprechen und essen lernen, grundsätzlich fit zu werden, bei meiner Familie zu sein, wieder aufs Rad zu steigen und natürlich wieder zurück in meinen Job zu kommen. Bisher hat das alles recht gut funktioniert. Der Job kommt ab nächsten Monat. Ich bin zufrieden, dass es so ist, wie es jetzt ist. *Alles andere ist Nebensache. *


Genau so sieht es aus, mach dir keinen Druck und genieße, dass du noch am Leben bist und den schwersten Krankheitsteil wohl hinter dir hast !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Alles andere ist Nebensache


 Wenn man deine Geschichte so ließt schießt einem genau das in den Kopf 
Vielleicht klappts ja irgendwann irgendwo irgendwie mal mit der Tour der drei "Hofberichterstatter" 
Müssen wir nur sehen das wir den @Pete04 die alte Pferdelunge im Zaum halten


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2019)

Hab' ja ab dem Spruch Trainingsziel!


----------



## H-P (25. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich setze mir immer kleine Ziele. Sprechen und essen lernen, grundsätzlich fit zu werden, bei meiner Familie zu sein, wieder aufs Rad zu steigen und natürlich wieder zurück in meinen Job zu kommen. Bisher hat das alles recht gut funktioniert. Der Job kommt ab nächsten Monat. Ich bin zufrieden, dass es so ist, wie es jetzt ist. Alles andere ist Nebensache.



Du hast schon so viel erreicht, warte mal ab was im Sommer vielleicht schon wieder alles geht. Lass dir Zeit, kommt schon wieder mit der Kondition.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2019)

Wir könnten IHN als CAM-GIRL missbrauchen! Neien, alles Tand! Auf die Beine lautet datt Ziel und läuft ja hangkantlingsprächtig!


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (28. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Während die anderen in der Kälte gefroren haben, habe ich mein Training wieder nach drinnen verlegt. Mittlerweile bin ich wieder gut drauf, über 40 km in ner Stunde. ​



40 Km/h...du sollst doch nicht mit dem E-Bike auf die Rolle.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2019)

Noch einfacher: Beim Tacho bisschen mit dem Umfang spielen


----------



## H-P (28. Januar 2019)

Alles Fuschbrüder hier.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Alles Fuschbrüder hier.



Du meinst Winterpokalteilnehmer 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> @schraeg : So nen antiquarischen Radumfangskram besitze ich schon lange nicht mehr.



Ich auch nicht isch abe gar kein Tacho ! Aber ich fahre auch keine 40km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (28. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du meinst Winterpokalteilnehmer
> 
> 
> 
> Ich auch nicht isch abe gar kein Tacho !* Aber ich fahre auch keine 40km/h*



Genau, uns tränen schon ab 12,5 Km/h die Augen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Genau, uns tränen schon ab 12,5 Km/h die Augen.



Du hast tränen ? Dacht du wärst auch son harter Biker wie ich  ach ne ich bin ja "nur" übertoller zanG Biker


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum ersten Rennen wurde auch die neue Teambekleidung präsentiert


Lekko Fanni! Zuerst dachte ich: datt iss der Vadder vom Mario (weil irgendwo müssen die magentaaffinen Gene ja herkommen...)
und James Bond wird von Sean Connery gespielt.... Neien, erlaubt iss watt stark macht - und gegenüber dem Reststarterfeld
iss da sicher ein "Ironman" erreichbar... Mein tiefer Reschpekt vor den Hörrn (die sich ja scheinbar schon von Eisen ernähren, höhö!) -
wer sowatt trägt kann auch die Streif im Wog oder Winterbersch mit ohne Bob...ich hab nur vom Kucken bei 0km/H schon Pipi inne Augen!


----------



## DocB (5. Februar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Brauche dringend Kondition!*
> *Hat einer zu viel davon???*


Ich hab' mir den Daumen gebrochen und bin grad auch seit 6 Wochen raus - brauche selber was ...
.. habe viel darüber nachgedacht, welchen Gefahren wir uns (freiwillig) aussetzen und ob das gut ist. Meine Antwort: ja!

Möchte Dir meinen Respekt aussprechen, dass Du einen Weg aus der depressiven Situation gefunden hast. Und ein großes Lob natürlich an Dein Umfeld.

Vielleicht kommen wir Eifler ja doch mal zusammen aufs Bike. So ein Ausflug in die LuxSchweiz wäre ja mal was...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## sibu (6. Februar 2019)

Das sieht ja schon ziemlich hoch aus. Klettert man da mit Sicherung wie in den Baumwipfel-Klettergärten?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2019)

Jürgen eine Frage. Ist der Abstieg den Du gegangen bist eher ein Wanderpfad oder sind da auch Leitern, Seile und Bügel ?
Ich fahre öfter umme Ecke MTB in der Briedeler Schweiz und da bin ich in Zell immer unten lang weil ich dachte es wäre alles ein Klettersteig.
Wenn oben ab der Hütte aber auch ein Pfad runter geht das wäre ja schick. Danke für Rückinfo.


----------



## DocB (6. Februar 2019)

Gibt es auch als video




Sacki ist ne gute Quelle für Klettersteige, gerade erst wieder in der fränkischen Alb...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank Jürgen  Habe jetzt auch ne Karte gefunden wo das besser sichtbar ist das die Klettersteige immer vom Kletterpfad abgehen.
Ich dachte immer das wäre ein Weg. Den von Dir beschriebenen Weg "schwer mit Stufen" habe ich jetzt erst durch Deinen Hinweis in einer alten Version in MM gefunden. Bei OSM, Freizeitkarte, Garmin etc. sehe ich den nicht 
Das werde ich relativ zeitnah mal testen. Dann bekommt die Runde noch mehr Reiz


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2019)

Em Backes es jod ... da is der Name noch Programm  Schöne Wanderung habt Ihr beiden da gemacht


----------



## Pete04 (17. Februar 2019)

Waffeln mit KIRCHEN - inne Eifel iss mer noch jutkatholisch!
Danke für den Backestip!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2019)

...und datt iss nur teutonisch!
Wenn getz noch Europarecht greift hammers demnächst ganze Tischtennisplatten mit Gemarkungshinweisen "im Bösch"!
Da werden Tourenberichte zu Doktorarbeiten - am besten "schiesst" man sich gleich 'nen Eifelvereinsvorsitzenden
wegen Plagiatsvorwürfen Aber im Grunde genommen will ich datt doch garnich... sonst hammers demnächst noch
"Vorfahrt achten!" anne Waldkreuzung...und da kommen wir doch erfahrungsgemäß hinter Hiker, Wildsau und Reblaus
ganz hinten! Dett Vorderletzte iss leicht "übertackert" - iss datt noch "Fukushima - nein, danke!" oder schlicht
Jakobswech? Bedankt für Erleuchtung, der Pete!

Watt mir Herzensbegehr wär: Bei Nennung Brotpfadhütte: Immer 2 Klorollen mehr als du... Wenn's schon der Pflege dient!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. März 2019)

...


----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2019)

Wow, Fleurop steigt in den Radmarkt ein mit der gelb-grünen "Husarenqueen"! Konsequent als mobiles Insektenmotel
durchgezogen - bei dem eher "großblütigen Lenkeraufbau" musse wahrscheinlich regelmäßig Kolibris ausse Pace vertreiben!
Bei dem bewährten "EPA-Wandrerpack" seh' ich Ausgleich in Hülle und Fülle - aber die Gürkchen erscheinen nur mit 3!
Bahnt sich da ein Nahrungskrieg an oder fehlt's meinem Aug' an Biss?! Beste Grüße, bedankt für Umtriebigkeit, der Pete!


----------



## mogg (12. März 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *04.03.2019: ein Aktivitäten-Update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lustig, wir waren wohl am gleichen Tag, zur gleichen Zeit vor Ort. Die zwei Kinder hinten rechts im Bild, mit den blauen Jacken, sind 2 meiner 3 Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2019)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (1. April 2019)

Dann wünsche ich dir mal gut Besserung.
Mich hat es nach unserer Wanderung auch erwischt. 
Die kühle Luft und das schwitzen war wohl doch nicht so gut. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht. 

Auf jeden Fall sollten wir das wiederholen.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2019)

Warum es den Männerschnupfen wirklich gibt

Jungs, wir haben keine Chance !


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2019)

...


----------



## DocB (1. April 2019)

Schön zu hören, dass es wieder Aufwärts geht (Ja, mit kleinen Rückschlägen). Das Bild aus dem Geistervenn ist spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2019)

...


----------



## DocB (15. April 2019)

Oha! Das sieht doch schon wieder nach "alten Zeiten" aus. Bin jetzt ein wenig besorgt, dass Du es übertreibst: ich hatte mir vor Weihnachten den Daumen gebrochen und fahre jetzt wieder "richtig", musste aber am WE erkennen, dass ich wohl noch etwas vorsichtig sein sollte. Bei einem Hubbel schoss der Schmerz doch stark ein, das brauche ich nicht so bald wieder..


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2019)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (15. April 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,
so wie Du es jetzt machst, machst du es richtig, denn nur Du bist derjenige der weiß was geht und was nicht.
Weiterhin gute Besserung!
Gruß, Lupo


----------



## DocB (16. April 2019)

Jürgen, vielen Dank! Finde ich toll, dass Dein Herz groß genug ist, auch an mein (kleines) Problem zu denken. Wird schon, so ein Handknochen heilt erstaunlich schnell und gut. Ist auch nicht mein erster Kochenbruch, bin schon mehrfach geflickt, auch große Skelettknochen.
Danke für das Vertrauen, auch die doch sehr persönliche Unfallgeschichte mit uns zu teilen. Hätte und habe volles Verständnis, wenn Du das lieber für Dich behältst. 
So, und jetzt gerne wieder ("vorsichtige generierte") Äktschn!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> geflickt



Jetzt hätt ich mich fast verlesen 

Ne äschde Bämmes häut doch sujet net von de Söck


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2019)

Burg Kerpen ... meine mich erinnern zu können das es da eine ganz schön knifflige Treppe gab


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (18. April 2019)

Wünsche euch Allen ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2019)

...


----------



## DasIch81 (23. April 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Muss
> 
> @DasIch81 mal wieder dort mitnehmen.


Das letzte Stück schmale Treppe habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut zu fahren... Und ich war schon ein paar mal da. Der andere Teil macht aber auch schon genug Spaß.


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> trete ich leidlich kraftlos bergauf.


Ein Plagiat meiner Standard-Werkseinstellung!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. April 2019)

Schöne Tour Jürgen  Zur Burg Kerpen und Vulkan Kalem muss ich auch mal wieder hin. Danke für die Inspiration


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nannten sich Traildays. Kalem-Trail, Romer Pädchen und Adam/Eva/Eishöhlen-Trail mehrmals geschuttelt und mit Spaß runter nach Birresborn. Abends dann lecker Bier und Fleisch. Das waren noch Zeiten..



Wieso sollten wir das nicht mal aufleben lassen .... jetzt wo in der Chillecke angekommen bist


----------



## DocB (24. April 2019)

Dafür würde ich vielleicht von weither anreisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2019)

Ist gebucht  
En Tag für Faule ... herrlich


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2019)

Hey Jürgen...alles gut wollte keine Hektik erzeugen 
Irgendwann ... irgendwie ... vielleicht ...Mach dein Ding


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2019)

Kommt .. bin ja momentan auch ein wenig geplagt, was bei mir aber eher jammern auf hohem Niveau ist 
Das wird dann auch nicht so wild was hm und Tempo angeht


----------



## DasIch81 (26. April 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder ne kleinere (Feierabend)Tour bei dir anbietest


Da wäre ich auch nochmal dabei, wenn ich die Rüsselseuche endlich komplett los bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. April 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2019)

Top Jürgen


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2019)

ich mecker nicht ich zanGe


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Mai 2019)

Schöne Touren bei mir umme Ecke Jürgen. Ja schlimm was die überall wegfräsen und rückschneiden. In meine Augen auch zu viel.
Um Birgel gibt es ja einen neuen "Wanderpark" Die grosse Runde bin ich mal mit dem MTB gefahren. Ganz nett auch ohne Trails. Kommst auch an der "Alm" vorbei.


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2019)

Du hast es schon kaputt gmeacht, es hat nen knick im Oberrohr !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du hast es schon kaputt gmeacht, es hat nen knick im Oberrohr !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Mai 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gravel-Tina steht schon seit ein paar Tagen im Keller und wollte mal raus.


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Mai 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *27.05.2019: eine kurze Bestandsaufnahme*
> Dann muss man sich einfach mal Zeit zum Nachdenken nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir, obwohl manchmal ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *27.05.2019: eine kurze Bestandsaufnahme
> *
> Was war so los in den letzten Wochen bei mir? Auf dem Bike habe ich nicht viel gesessen. Und wenn dann nur für kleine, schnelle Runden.
> 
> ...



Läuft 
Der Spruch auf dem Trikot: beschde 
Aufgeben gilt nicht !

@BlackLupo  du Lebst ja noch


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Mai 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *27.05.2019: Der Klassiker *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So geht es mir immer öfters, wollte die Protektorenjacke letztes WE mitnehmen und nehme anstatt dessen das heizbare Sitzkissen für´s Auto mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (28. Mai 2019)

@schraeg
@BlackLupo  du Lebst ja noch [/QUOTE]
Grad so


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Mai 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Manchmal steht das Leben einfach auf dem Kopf. Verkehrte Welt!



Weltklasse


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Mai 2019)

Die Erbeskopfflasche habe ich auch noch   War nen harter Marathon damals bei 5 Grad.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Mai 2019)

Ne ne um Gottes Willen. Ich bin, als ich wirklich noch richtig fit war, mal den Bike-Marathon in Scoul rund um den Nationalpark Schweiz gefahren. Sind so knapp 140km / 4000hm. Mit knapp über 10 Std. kam ich mit den letzten ins Ziel und der Urlaub war gelaufen 
War nen einmaliges Erlebnis. Einmalig. Also einmal und nie wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. Mai 2019)

Kann man sich da noch als Motorradbegleitung anmelden? 

Sowas ähnliches habe ich mal selbstgeplant gemacht, www.offroad-only.de/mtb_Schweiz_2004_03b.htm , lang, lang her.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Alter, da glaubst du du stehst oder fährst sogar rückwärts. In den kleinsten Gängen kämpfe ich gegen den Wind an.



Man kann es an den querliegenden Wiesenbüscheln erkennen. Kommt mir bekannt vor. Hatte ich Ostern auf Texel. Aber bringt Power


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2019)

HEUL NICHT ! SCHREIB !


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> HEUL NICHT ! SCHREIB !


Net nett, wat en schroher mensch


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die viele Werbung bekommt man mit uBlock gut in den Griff,



Wie geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Wie geht das?



Ist ein Add-on für Firefox das Werbung ausgeblendet wird 








						uBlock Origin – Holen Sie sich diese Erweiterung für 🦊 Firefox (de)
					

Laden Sie uBlock Origin für Firefox herunter. Endlich ein effizienter Blocker. Prozessor-freundlich und bescheiden beim Speicherbedarf.




					addons.mozilla.org


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2019)

@jmr-biking da gibs auch was dunkleres 





						Darkmode für das neue Forum (CSS Code für Stylus Addon)
					

Was? Ein Dark Mode für das neue Forumsdesign.        Wie? Man benötigt das Stylus-Addon für Firefox/Chrome. Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/ Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne Opera...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

Diese Mega Beiträge wie wir sie schreiben sind untypisch geworden Jürgen.
Heute muss alls nur in die Mobile Ansicht auf Handy & Co passen, die meisten schreiben ja nur noch so Sachen wie #ichbindergeilste oder #mehrscheinalssein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich mit dem Zustand umgehen soll



Ett kütt wie et kütt


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *31.05.2019: Haute Fagnes*
> 
> Weil`s gestern so gut lief, hänge ich heute noch ne Tour mit Renn-Tina dran. Etwas Grundlagenausdauer rauf zum Signal de Botrange.
> 
> ...


Flach läuft's schon mal wieder... Jedwede Animation für den Lesenden damit DAHIN - Flach schreibt ER!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> HEUL NICHT ! SCHREIB !


Genau - den Kotzanfall nach "Upgrade to the Mix Max" hammers sicher simultan erlitten....ich war Euch zwei 'ne Stunde suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *26.06.2019: Friss meinen Trailstaub*
> 
> Gut, dann stelle ich mal meine Berichterstattung auf "Modern" um.
> 
> ...


Pomade war sein Schicksal! Sach ich mal nach dem großen "Nordtour-Rundumschlag" : Nitt lang schnacken, Kopp inn' Nacken!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juli 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Juli 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



Eifelsteig bei Gerolstein Kasselburger Hahn oder ?


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juli 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nur Mountainbiken gibt`s bei mir halt auch nicht mehr...



Dafür bin ich ja noch da


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2019)

Blitzsauberer Erlkönisch mit "M-IA san M-IA" Kennzeichen... Datt Vielseitigkeitsreiterpendant
aus Kümmersch hat bunte Vielfalt unterschlagen - die Kommission empfiehlt eine Quäldistanz
Ravelo nitt unter 300 KM!









						Lokalzeit am Samstag | 06.07.2019
					

Themen: Bienen-Weltrekordversuch in Aachen | Bewerbung über online-Portale | Die Woche in 99 Sekunden | Mülltonnenrennen in der Eifel | Stefan Göke berichtet über den Wandertag aus Schmallenberg | Kompakt | Videotagebuch: Hochzeit für Hochzeiten Teil 2 | Naturfotograf in der Großstadt | wetter




					www1.wdr.de
				




Hier wird fein klar wie "Eifelaner Mülltrennung" funzt - die abgebrannten "Kernstäbe" aussem Hausmüll
"ridest" de einfach zum berschnapp gelegenen Nachbarn und der zahlt die Zeche!
Sowatt von vogelwilder Menschenschlach!


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juli 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Also Jungs und vielleicht auch Mädels! Machts gut!  Haut rein und fahrt einen Trail für mich mit!* **



Werd ich machen Jürgen  und wer weiss vielleicht kommt irgendwann beim Wandern son verstörter ZanGbiker um die Ecke und raunzt Dich an 
Alter Schwede 3000km von Januar an sind aber auch viel Holz ! Das Schaff ich im ganzen Jahr nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt vielleicht klappts ja mim E-Bike besser, das kann man ja dank Konditionsersatz auch nur dann und wann aus der Garage holen. Einen müssten wir drei ja eigentlich noch drehen


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2019)

Mein kaputtes Knie macht beim radeln keine Beschwerden, manchmal ist sogar wieder sowas wie Spaß vorhanden, da behindern die überflüssigen Pfunde mehr. Wenn sich das Biken negativ auswirkt, ist es natürlich schlecht. Ist das dein J7? Dann wüsste ich ein paar Sachen, mit denen ich die radlose Zeit ausfüllen könnte. *Machts gut! *


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Werd ich machen Jürgen  und wer weiss vielleicht kommt irgendwann beim Wandern son verstörter ZanGbiker um die Ecke und raunzt Dich an
> Alter Schwede 3000km von Januar an sind aber auch viel Holz ! Das Schaff ich im ganzen Jahr nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt vielleicht klappts ja mim E-Bike besser, das kann man ja dank Konditionsersatz auch nur dann und wann aus der Garage holen. Einen müssten wir drei ja eigentlich noch drehen


Könnten ja am Rad drehen - oder wir zwei wandern mit Lenkern inne Pfoten "simultan" mit!


----------



## DocB (29. Juli 2019)

Tschö Jürgen, hat echt Freude gemacht, Dich virtuell zu begleiten.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2019)

Nö, nö, nö - so einfach geht datt nitt! Der Jürgen iss ja quasi mein "Fahrschullehrer" - hat mir datt eine "must have" und "should besser lassen" innen Weg geschmissen und damit Bikebuddy. Und tolle Kumpels um sich rum plaziert, aka Doc B, Das andere Irgendwie ich, JohnnyB und Co. Da darf die Bikegemeinde stolz druff sein - den 3000 Kilometers vom Jahresanfang bin ich ja noch die Mehrwertsteuer hinterher!
Da wünsch ich mir hier ab und an 'nen Hikerbericht wo's Collegas und Compensinen von "Trüffel-schnüffeln" können und mal 'ne Spur
draus wird - quasi geoutsourchetes Biken... 
Den einen oder anderen Kaffee komm' ich mir abber noch holen, der Hörr! Never stop a running Stunzi, der Pete.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juli 2019)

...


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2019)

J7 - ein Sportslip? Atemlos durch die Nacht, der Nixversteher! Irgendwie hab' ich's ja auch auf die Nichtmögerseite vom Hörrn Sonntach geschafft...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Juli 2019)

Sehr, sehr schade Jürgen das es nicht mehr geht. Aber absolut verständlich. Mach es gut, ich denke Du wirst ein neues Hobby finden wo Du so viel Herzblut reinsteckst. Und zur Not halt ein eMTB. Du hast zumindest dafür dann eine Entschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schade Jürgen das es nicht mehr geht. Aber absolut verständlich. Mach es gut, ich denke Du wirst ein neues Hobby finden wo Du so viel Herzblut reinsteckst. Und zur Not halt ein eMTB. Du hast zumindest dafür dann eine Entschuldigung



Genau! §1


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juli 2019)

...


----------



## Fischie (30. Juli 2019)

Sehr schade! Fand es immer sehr unterhaltsam von Deinen Touren zu lesen ABER ich verstehe Deine Entscheidung voll und ganz und wünsche Dir alles Gute für die Zukunft! Es ist toll, wenn man nicht geplante Lebensereignisse für sich dann bestmöglich umsetzt so wie Du - Respekt!

Viele Grüße unbekannterweise!


----------



## TitusLE (30. Juli 2019)

Sachen gibt's...
Irgendwie dachte ich, ist mir doch der Blog von @jmr-biking abhanden gekommen. Mal kurz gesucht, ein paar Seiten nachgelesen und dann nun das.
Ich wünsche dir für deine Zukunft und Gesundheit alles Gute! Ich kann deine Entscheidung nachvollziehen. Wenn es dauerhaft nach einer Tour "ziept", hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr. Viel Spaß dann weiterhin in deinem neuen Leben


----------



## H-P (30. Juli 2019)

Schön das du eine andere und auch sehr schöne Art der Bewegung draußen in der Natur gefunden hast, darum muss man sich keine Sorgen um dich machen.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir dabei und vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder mit dem biken irgendwann.


----------



## Der_Graue (30. Juli 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *29.07.2019: Calmont Klettersteig
> Also Jungs und vielleicht auch Mädels! Machts gut!  Haut rein und fahrt einen Trail für mich mit!* **



Hallo Jürgen,
danke für deine tollen Berichte, die ich sicherlich vermissen werde!
Aber deine Entscheidung ist die Richtige, hast lange genug in dich reingehört!
Viel Spass beim Wandern und weiterhin gute Besserung!

Gruß, Lupo


----------



## davez (4. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Berichte und Photos und alles Gute!


----------

